# Introduce/Reintroduce Yourself



## OrlandoMike

With all of the new folks around here lately I thought I would unstick the "Introduce Yourself" thread that was started in 2006, and start all over here in 2008!

You can include your name, where you live, where you have lived in the past, marital/dating status/favorite Disney park/movie/song etc.

Just a chance for all of you new folks to get to know some of us who have been here for a while!

Welcome aboard everyone, and here's to a great 2008!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Mike - Orlando Florida

Grew up in Toledo Ohio, and lived in Boston Ma for 10 years.

Favorite Disney park is Disneyland.....the original!

Favorite non Disney Park   DAH  Cedar Point!!! 

Happily married for 13 years.

I like all things Disney, Roller Coasters, Broadway shows, and Sunday afternoons at Home Depot!  I also love Drum Corps and am a proud alum of the Glassmen and the Cadets!

As far as age....lets just say John Glen wasn't a senator, he was an astronaut when I was born! 

I love meeting people from this board when they are in town, so if your comming to Disney, give me a shout!


----------



## WDWFreak200

Hi!

I'm Kevin. I'm 19 and from Orlando, FL. My favorite park is the Magic Kingdom, it's my home away from home. Favorite non-Disney park is Universal Studios Florida.

I love everything Disney, musicals, boys, and more. 

I can't wait to meet some DISers!

Here are some more of my favorites:

*Favorite Disney Parade*:
SpectroMagic

*Favorite Disney Fireworks Show*:
Wishes - MK

*Favorite Disney Attractions*
Haunted Mansion - MK
BTMRR - MK
SSE - Epcot
Living with the Land - Epcot
GMR = DHS
ST = DHS
BT = DHS
KS = DAK
FOLK = DAK

*Favorite Singers/Bands:*
KISS
Aerosmith
CHER <33333333
Cyndi Lauper
CELINE DION <3333333
TINA TURNER <33333333


----------



## tigger29

Hi everybody!

I'm Ziggy, 30, live in NYC...

Favorite Park: EPCOT Center
Favorite non-Disney Park: Central Park  

Enjoy good music, photography, art, the Yankees and good food and wine 

drop me a line and say hi!


----------



## CanadianGuy

Hi!

I'm Knox.  I'm 38, single and from Fredericton, New Brunswick Canada.   My favorite park is all of them - I like them each for different reasons.  Except Animal Kingdom.  That one hasn't grown much on me yet.

*Favorite Disney movie : *
Aladdin.  Love that movie.

*Favorite Disney Parades: *
Aladdin Parade @ The Studios 
Mickey Mania @ The Magic Kingdom
*
Favorite Disney non-park location: *
Pleasure Island  (at least 4 nights every trip!)

*Favorite Disney Restaurant:*
Le Cellier @ Canada in Epcot

*Favorite Disney Adult Beverages:*
Cococabana @ Pleasure Island
Frozen Grand Marnier @ France in Epcot

I'm down to Florida WAY too often but love hanging out down there with good friends like Mike and ConcKahuna!  

Knox


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Uhm...hi.

I won't say my real name or age, nor my location, but you may call me Amanda Sparks.  

Orientation: bi

Status: single again, but was lucky in love for about a week w/a wonderful girlfriend

Fav. Disney Park: MGM Studios (which will now be called Holleywood Studios, I believe)

Fav. Disney Movie: Either Mulan or Lilo and Stitch  

Fav. Non-Disney Park: Universal Studios Florida/Islands of Adventure!!

Why am I here?
My best, BEST friend is a lesbian. She wants to be a FTM. I need support!  

Likes: Broadway, reading, writing, dancing, playing my guitar, talking to friends, and going on trips.  

Dislikes: People who hate gay people, stereotypes, badly written stories, rap music.  

Occupation: Student


----------



## jkCT

I'm Jen from CT.  Married for 13 years to a Kiwi (New Zealander)...we have two daughters, 9 and 10.  

Favorite Disney park would be Epcot, World Showcase...but I'm really looking forward to the Magic Kingdom with my girls in April.  I haven't been to Disney World since my honeymoon, so I can't wait!  (driving the rest of my family crazy dis-ing and being hyper about it!)

Favorite non-Disney park- we live 2 miles from a small local amusement park called "Lake Compounce".  It's hard to explain to my children how much bigger Disney World is going to be than the park they're used to!

Jen


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hello, my name is David and I'm a Homoholic.

Err, you know what i mean!

I was born 3 months and 25 days before MTV.

I have been with my DP since July of '01. 

My favorite park is Disney's Animal Kingdom.

My favorite non-disney park is Seaworld (I'm an animal nut).

I have many children.  5 of them are cats and 9 of them are birds (2 weeks ago I only had 7 birds, but the lovebirds had a pair of eggs hatch).

I am addicted to an online game called EverQuest.

I am concierge in a place across a lake from a castle, and I greet everyone with "Aloha!"

Other pastimes include:  Getting drunk with Knox at 8TRAXX and sampling frozen drinks from around Epcot with both Knox and Mike


----------



## rosiep

Hi Everyone My name is Rosie. I'm originally from NY but I moved to Portland Oregon 15 years ago. I'm married (24 yrs!) and we have two beautiful daughters, one is 21 and the other is 23..My oldest girl id's as gay.  I am tremendously proud of both my "kids"

I love Disney World. My favorite park is the MK. 
I remember the NYC World's Fair and every time I visit DW i am transported back in time.

Favorite Disney Movie: Peter Pan


----------



## BubblPopElectrc




----------



## niceguy27834

Okay...here goes.  My name is Byron and I currently live in Greenville, NC.  My partner and I have been together for three years now and we are raising my two kids from a previous marriage.  My ex lives in the same town   (that's an entirely different story---LONG one).  We both work in the retail industry.  I am quite the activist and I say what I think.  I love equality bumper stickers and the back of my car is covered in stickers of a variety of topics.  We now have a tradition of bringing the kids to Disney every summer when school lets out (we skip out a few days early to avoid the busy time of travel).  We take advantage of every Disney ammenity that we can.  Always looking for a price deal.  Our favorite park would be the Magic Kingdom.  Favorite ride would be Soarin'.  SpectroMagic is our favorite parade and the Wishes fireworks ranks just slightly above the Fantasmic show.  Can't think of anything else to add, so I'll see everyone around.  Anyone that would be interested....I have a myspace profile that would love new friends.  My ID is finallyhappyserious.


----------



## LittleTink09

Hi theree  my name's Jess. I'm 17 and I live in pittsburgh! I love my city<3 I'm a junior in hs. I've been in a relationship for almost 2 years (the fam doesnt exactly know that.. or maybe they do??)We'll be in Disney with my family in 11 days!! I can't wait! I love Magic Kingdom and Ariel<33

ttyl~!


----------



## paigevz

Howdy from Texas, I'm Paige. 

I love pina coladas, and taking walks in the rain.......oh wait, that isn't me, that's a song.  

I have songs running through my head A LOT and I am apt to post them at any time.  


I teach second grade.  They are adorable little critters that leak.  Currently mostly from the nose.  

I am married to a hetero man, though given that I have accepted who I am and decided to stop hiding and pretending, that status is going to have to change. I have two sons, ages 5 and 12, one 10 year old Boston Terrier, and a two year old orange marbled tabby.

I really need some support, I have some rough road coming.


----------



## rpmdfw

My name is Rob.  My partner Scott and I live in the Ocoee/Windermere/Gotha area (about 8 miles due North of the Magic Kingdom).  I grew up in a small town called Trinidad, Colorado, and have lived in Las Cruces, New Mexico; Lubbock, Texas; and Dallas prior to living here.

My partner and I met at Gay Days 2003 at Pleasure Island and are now planning our "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" in September 2008 (okay, so technically it's  a "commitment ceremony" but whatever).

We're the proud new parents of Tolliver, the cutest dachshund puppy in the whole wide world. 

Favorite Park:  Epcot (Especially during the F&W Festival)
Favortie Attraction:  Um .  .  . The Adventurers Club.

Oh, and I have some boring job at some boring time-share resort; but let's not dwell on that . . .


----------



## paigevz

rpmdfw said:


> My name is Rob.  My partner Scott and I live in the Ocoee/Windermere/Gotha area (about 8 miles due North of the Magic Kingdom).  I grew up in a small town called Trinidad, Colorado, and have lived in Las Cruces, New Mexico; Lubbock, Texas; and Dallas prior to living here.
> 
> My partner and I met at Gay Days 2003 at Pleasure Island and are now planning our "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" in September 2008 (okay, so technically it's  a "commitment ceremony" but whatever).
> 
> We're the proud new parents of Tolliver, the cutest dachshund puppy in the whole wide world.
> 
> Favorite Park:  Epcot (Especially during the F&W Festival)
> Favortie Attraction:  Um .  .  . The Adventurers Club.
> 
> Oh, and I have some boring job at some boring time-share resort; but let's not dwell on that . . .



Oooh, i have always wanted to see a Disney wedding!  You need to make a thread on your plans and things!


----------



## rpmdfw

paigevz said:


> Oooh, i have always wanted to see a Disney wedding!  You need to make a thread on your plans and things!



Something tells me that y'all will be sick of hearing about it long before it happens.


----------



## PennyW

Hi ... I'm Penny  

I've been with my partner, Linda, for a little over 6 years now.  We met at work and fell hard and fast.

We have 2 German Shorthaired Pointers (see below) who give us endless joy and grief, depending on their humor at the time.

We enjoy all things Disney, and will be making a long-overdue return trip this May.  It will be our first stay in the BCV.  

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## epcotrulz

Hi, I'm Dale.  Pretty new around here.  I haven't visited this section of the boards before -- just the Medit cruise boards from last summer mostly.

My partner Jeff and I have been together for 10 years in June, when we'll be celebrating with a 4-night cruise (2 castaway stops  ), followed by a stay at our favorite resort - the poly.

We'll also be down again in December with a group of friends.

Fav park: Epcot
Fav show: IllumiNations
Fav ride: Haunted Mansion
Fav parade: Spectro

Fav non-Disney park: Busch Gardens Williamsburg

We currently live in Ellicott City, Maryland (between Baltimore and DC) with our two Golden Retrievers.


----------



## rosiep

epcotrulz said:


> Hi, I'm Dale.  Pretty new around here.  I haven't visited this section of the boards before -- just the Medit cruise boards from last summer mostly.
> 
> My partner Jeff and I have been together for 10 years in June, when we'll be celebrating with a 4-night cruise (2 castaway stops  ), followed by a stay at our favorite resort - the poly.
> 
> We'll also be down again in December with a group of friends.
> 
> Fav park: Epcot
> Fav show: IllumiNations
> Fav ride: Haunted Mansion
> Fav parade: Spectro
> 
> Fav non-Disney park: Busch Gardens Williamsburg
> 
> We currently live in Ellicott City, Maryland (between Baltimore and DC) with our two Golden Retrievers.




Welcome and Congratulations!


----------



## OKW Lover

Hi, I'm Jeff.  I frequent this board because although I'm straight my Wife's daughter is gay.  We love her, her partner and our 5 year old grandson!  Too bad they live in Houston.  Fortunately, they are all Disney nuts and we often meet at WDW.  

You can check out our web site by clicking on my screen name to the left here and then following the link.  Lots of pictures of us and of Connor (not so many of his two moms for some reason).


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Hello.  My name is Linda, I live in Maryland,  and for about 45-46 years I thought I was a straight female...married, 4 kids, cats and dogs...the works.  Imagine my surprise when I realized that I had some pretty non-platonic feelings about women...one in particular.  Looking back there had been signs before that time, but I dismissed them as something that didn't matter.  

I'm currently trying to make sense of it all and figure out how to make what I want happen.  And how to not totally crush my husband, who didn't ask for this.  We were having some marriage troubles, but I'm pretty sure he's not anticipating this and I feel pretty guilty. But I really don't have a choice as I can't live a lie like this and I do deserve happiness. 

I love WDW.  I don't have one favorite park, but my all-time favorite ride is ToT.  My last trip of 9 days, mostly with my sister and a couple days with a friend, I rode it 54 times.     Don't think I can ever break that record again.   I also love Everest.  I like the Universal parks, also.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hi! It's me, DVC~OKW~96.  My name means that we (my DP and I) have been DVC members since 1996 and our home resort is OKW! 

We joined DVC when we were living in the frozen north. We then got brave (and tired of the snow) and threw caution to the winds and relocated to south west Florida. Her parents were living in Central Florida and we moved here to be with her Mom when Dad died. 

Our favorite park is EPCOT, second favorite is AK. 

Our favorite non-Disney park is Seaworld.

We're off to the original park DL, this May and can't wait! 

We both work for non-profits, so will never be rich. LOL.

We like films at the Enzian, Guinness (once in awhile) at Raglan Road and planning our next vacation...

We've been together forever, eh?


----------



## hematite153

Hi...I go by hematite around here.

Hematite is a type of rock and it points to my geology background.

However, these days, I'm a teacher and full-time graduate student.

I live in Canada and have way too much snow on my front lawn--even though it's been raining for the last 3 days!

My DW and I got married in 2004.  We have two fluffy kids--a golden retriever and a cat.  She tends to lurk around here and mostly gets me to speak for her when she's interested in responding to a thread.

Favourite Park: AK--who wouldn't love the animals???

Favourite Attraction: Soarin'

Favourite CS: Pinocchio Village Haus/Yorkshire County Fish Shop

Favourite TS: Boma/Jiko/Raglan Rd  (Le Cellier used to make this list, but, substituting a risotto for the maple corn spoonbread dropped it off )


----------



## ConcKahuna

hematite153 said:


> Hi...I go by hematite around here.
> 
> Hematite is a type of rock and it points to my geology background.



Does that make you dense, but with a magnetic personality?   

Just kidding about the dense part


----------



## hematite153

ConcKahuna said:


> Does that make you dense, but with a magnetic personality?
> 
> Just kidding about the dense part





Actually, hematite is Fe2O3 and magnetite (the magnetic iron oxide) is Fe3O4.

Thanks for the compliment though--I'm ignoring the "dense" part.


----------



## BarleyJack

Hello!  I'm Dale  

My partner *S* and I have been together for 8 years last month.

I'm from the Chicago area originally and moved around quite a bit in my younger days (Indianapolis, NYC) but currently we live in a small town just outside Nashville TN. He's a born and raised southern boy, but hardly a typical one  

I'm 35, he's 39.  We both work in healthcare (I'm a nurse) and I'll let him tell ya what he does if he wants to share.

We have two boys; a Boston Terrier named Jackson (ala Steel Magnolias) and a Beagle mix named Barley (ala that's the name he came with).  Hence our user name.

Favorite Park so far is MK, but we haven't been to MGM or AK ever; this preferance may change after our upcoming trip (in 10 days!!)  

Non Disney Park: I LOVE King's Island.....gotta love the Beast!

Guess that's it!  Seeya'll!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*S* = Steve

We have been together for over 8 years now. (I think in gay years that means we are about to celebrate our 25th anniversary atleast)

I am a southern boy, born and bred and proud of it (except when the southern states vote republican). I grew up near Dalton, Ga. I moved to Tennessee as a teenager. I have a somewhat strong southern accent, but not nearly as bad as some. (I'm also a recovering Baptist)

As far as my occupation, I'm a secret agent man. Nah, just kidding. I work in healthcare also. I'm a Respiratory Therapist.

I've lived in several different states because of my job, which I feel has softened the rough southern edges a bit. I love my family, my boys, friends and most of all... Dale. Dale is "the better half". Hopefully we'll  get to meet y'all sometime. ....we'll leave the light on.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

ConcKahuna said:


> Does that make you dense, but with a magnetic personality?
> 
> Just kidding about the dense part



Oooooohhh... I love hematite -- SO shiny and has a nice heft to it.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi ! My name is Sue and I have been on this board for about two years now. My initial post was a response to a a BIG LOVE thread (you don't hafta shake my Hubby's family tree too hard to have a whole bunch of polygamists tumble out  ). 
I am 6 years older than God and have been married to the same guy for 34 years (he is still adorable!). We have 5 children, 6 grandchildren, a dog, a horse, two cats (Does anyone REALLY ever own a cat?) and a totally obnoxious little black goat. My hubby's a jeweler. After a long career (30+ years) in heavy manufacturing, I recently switched to construction. 

Favorite Disney Park: AK (it is so beautiful!) 
Runner-up: EPCOT
Favorite Parade: -- Don't really have one. Am I the only person on earth who thinks the illuminated masks in Spectro are a little creepy?
Favorite Disney Resort: Ft Wilderness Campground
Favorite Disney Treat: Dole whips! YUM!

p.s. -- I totally LUV this board!!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Note to Sue:  For my birthday (April 5th) you can get me 2 plain white gold bands with a diamond chip in each.  DP is size 12 (I think) and I am size 10.  

And goats are evil (but not as evil as my birds).


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

ConcKahuna said:


> Note to Sue:  For my birthday (April 5th) you can get me 2 plain white gold bands with a diamond chip in each.  DP is size 12 (I think) and I am size 10.



Oh my! I would so love to do this for you (sounds romantic) but with gold spot @ ~$890/oz, I'm not seeing much gold in my future; let alone anybody else's. LOL!  Honestly -- this is a GREAT time to dig out any old gold jewelry you don't wear any more and cash it in. Hold onto your silver though -- it's gone up but it's not at it's normal parity ratio with gold prices. I think silver's going to go up more.


----------



## chaospearl

Um, hello everyone!

My name is Jenni ... I'm 26 years old and my generation consists of 25% girls named Jennifer, 25% boys named Michael, and a mix of everyone else.  There were 8 Jennifers in my elementary classes (out of 25 kids) ... I absolutely cannot STAND being called Jen or Jennifer!  Okay, rant over.

I'm a newb to DISboards and still working on a cute little signature and some pictures with sparkles and blinky things, so pardon the plain.  For now.  I've also been told that my posts are usually WAY too long...  hey, I never use one word where eight will fit!  Sorry about that.

I am currently single and have been for over five years.  I don't get out much to meet girls, and the ones I do meet tend to be not so interested because I am moderately to severely disabled.  I have debilitating rheumatoid arthritis, and I live at home on Long Island with my parents and teenaged sister.  The only time I've ever lived off the island was for two years in college, but I never actually graduated.  I had to drop out in junior year because my health had declined to the point where I wasn't making it to classes more than half the time.  I hope to go back and complete my bachelor's in psychology someday, but for now I'm living at home on disability income.

I am the proud mommy of a small Yorkie named Sky and a not so small Samoyed named Allie.  My girls are the center of my life, and everything -- schedule, budget, lifestyle -- gets planned centering around them and their needs.

I've visited Disney World, let's see, 6 times.  Once as a very small child and again as a pre-teen (both with my family), once during college with my cousin, again with my family about five years ago, and twice more solo in the past few years.  I enjoy solo visits, but it's always more fun with a friend.  Unfortunately, I don't have a large group of friends to begin with, and none of them love Mickey the way I do.  So I don't know anybody who can\is willing to take off work and leave their spouse\kids for a week to come along on a rather expensive Disney vacation.  I came to the DIS boards originally looking to meet some fellow addicts so that I might be able to hook up with somebody else to split lodging costs with, or simply for companionship in the parks and dining, etc.  

Are there any other folks like me, solo travelers who'd prefer to tag along with a friend but don't know anyone in your regular lives who can make the trip?  Anyone who'd be willing to share a room, maybe?  PURELY for financial cost-saving reasons, mind you.  I may be single but the hotel room and accompanying bill would be the ONLY things we'd be sharing!  Due to my disability I can't drive and thus can't rent a car, so I need to stay on Disney property or else have to pay a hefty cab fare every day getting to and from the parks, because my health is such that I can't always leap out of bed in time to catch the 7am "complimentary shuttle" most offsite hotels provide.  I prefer to stay at the Pop because it's the most affordable (the All-Star Sports or Music resorts are acceptable if the Pop is booked up, but their themes\decor do not appeal to me).  I would LOVE a roomie to split the hotel bill in halves so we could each pay Pop rates but actually stay somewhere twice the price.  My goal in life would be to stay on the monorail but sadly, I'll never have that kind of money on my Social Security income.

My favorite park is MK, but I'd be hard-pressed to choose a favorite attraction.  It's a tie between Jungle Cruise and the Haunted Mansion in MK, and Soarin' at Epcot.

That's all from me... it's great to meet everybody here!

Jenni


----------



## rosiep

Hi Jenni-
I hope you find someone to room with....you'd never want me 'cause I snore like a large wild boar!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I'm Lindy and my partner is Corey.  We have been together so long that it seems like forever, which is a wonderful thing.  As far as age goes....lets just say that I hit a milestone recently.  We have 6 critters total.  We hope to bring three of them with us to WDW in 2009 or 2010, whenever we get back to WDW after our trip in December, 2008.  I like all things WDW!

Favorite Disney Park:  Animal Kingdom!

Favorite Rides:  ToT and BTMRR

Favorite Character:  Isn't it obvious?!??!

I can't wait for December!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Everybody!  Nice to meetcha!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hello, All!

I'm Elizabeth, 37.  Straight girl with lots of gay friends and many years of AIDS fundraisers on my resume! I've been married to DH for 15 years.  We have one DS who is about to turn 12.  I am a nanny to a beautiful 2 year old known around here as "Princess".

We love Disney and try to get there as often as we can.  2 of our trips have included our good friends, DS's "uncles" who are a gay couple.  One of my friends from high school lives in Tampa and she and her partner usually come have dinner with us whenever we are in Orlando.  I have also been known to stalk men wearing HRC logo merchandise just to say hello. (Hey, Epcot is a friendly sort of place!  And the guys were very nice!)

I enjoyed reading about everyone!  Hopefully I will pop in more frequently and get to know the "regulars" a little better.


----------



## MAF

Just wanted to say hey!


----------



## BarleyJack

MAF said:


> Just wanted to say hey!



First off..... 

And hey back at ya


----------



## Spackle75

Greetings to you all,

I have lurked here on and off for about 3 years.  My name is Shannon and my partner is Tracy.  I have never been to WDW, but grew up in SoCal and went to Disneyland about a dozen times or more.  My first childhood memory is going to Disneyland for my third birthday.

I am currently in my last semester of an MBA program and my graduation gift is a land/sea vacation in May.   So, I am up for any suggestions and may be seeking guidance on a thing or two.

Thank you for having such a pleasant environment in this thread.

Favorite Disney Park: Disneyland

Favorite Rides: Haunted Mansion, POTC, and Jungle Cruise

Favorite Characters:Eeyore, Pooh, and Tigger (My partner adores Stitch)


----------



## NHdisneylover

Hi I'm Hadley.  Hi am 35.  Dh and I live in Central NH now with our two great kiddos (DD11 and DS9) and one rabbit (Willy Wonka).  We have been in NH for 3 years now and it really feels like home to us and we hope to never leave.  I have Soutehrn roots.  I lived in East Texas (where both sides of my family are from) until I was 7 when my parents ventured to snow country and moved to Boulder, Colorado.  We lived in and around Boulder for the rest of my childhood, but I spent summers in Texas with my aunts and grandparents so there is always still a bit of the soutehrn girl in me.  After college, DH and I lived in Arizona (where DD was born), Wyoming, Indianna (DS was born there) and Michigan before finally making it to New Hampshire.  Oh, and DH and I have been married 12 years come March.

I have no money earning career (I used to be an English teacher).  I homeschool the kids and also do the typical mommy stuff (girl scout leader, shuttle DS to dance and DD to karate, etc.)  I (and the entire family) do enjoy community theatre.  I was most recently part of the emsemble for _Pippin_. _Peter Pan _audtions are comming up soon.  I would love to play Mrs. Darling.

Favourite Disney Park?  I can't choose one.  Does the cruise count as one?

Favourite non Disney park?  Legoland (better than the California Disny parks to me )

Best Parade: Main Street Electrical (yes I know it is gone now, it is still the best).  Oh, and Sue--we have always called Spetromagic "The Scary Chuckie Doll Parade" 

Best Show/ride in parks: The Festival of the Lion King

Best treat in the parks: Sweet pretzle in Norway

Too many good restruarants to choose one


----------



## OrlandoMike

NHdisneylover said:


> Best Parade: Main Street Electrical (yes I know it is gone now, it is still the best).





It's not gone! Running daily at Disney's California Adventure!


----------



## NHdisneylover

OrlandoMike said:


> It's not gone! Running daily at Disney's California Adventure!



I missed that info. before. DS has been begging to go back to california (it's been 4 or 5 years).  We will have to keep looking for decent prices (WDW is always so much less expensive).  Thank you for telling me about that


----------



## joanjett1976

HELLLLLLOOOOO (GAY) HUMANS!


Gen. 32 (but will usually claim to be 27 when prompted). Born + Living in Montreal (but from Frontierland at heart). Shacked up/u-hauled/married for 5 years.

I work in TV. Love me some Disney, fashion, travel, film, foodstuffs, shopping, music and champagne. I also love me a parade.

We go to WDW, DL and DL Paris twice a year.

FAVORITE RIDES/PARADES/ENTERTAINMENT: Tower Of Terror, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Splash Mountain, Pirates Of The Caribbean, Enchanted Tiki Room, Country Bear Jamboree, Soarin, Expedition Everest, Crush's Coaster, Journey Into Imagination, Main Street Electrical Parade, Adventurers Club, Fantasmic.

FAVORITE RESTAURANTS: Jiko, Palo, Blue Bayou, Flying Fish, California Grill, Napa Rose.

FAVORITE HOTELS: Grand Californian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Wilderness Lodge, Polynesian.

FAVORITE BEVERAGES: French Martinis at California Grill, Apple Jacks at Billy Bob's Saloon - Disneyland Paris, Paul Cluver Pinot Noir at Jiko, whatever is blue-purple or red at 8 Trax!

HOTTEST DISNEY CHARACTER: Snow White. The O.G princess!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

NHdisneylover said:


> Best Parade: Main Street Electrical (yes I know it is gone now, it is still the best).  Oh, and Sue--we have always called Spetromagic "The Scary Chuckie Doll Parade"



Oh my Goodness! That is TOO funny! We will SO be calling it that from here on!


----------



## epcotrulz

NHdisneylover said:


> Hi I'm Hadley.




Hi Hadley,

Do you remember the schedule on the double dip?  (i.e. which night is pirate night?)  We're going in June, and I don't want to schedule Palo on that night.


----------



## NHdisneylover

epcotrulz said:


> Hi Hadley,
> 
> Do you remember the schedule on the double dip?  (i.e. which night is pirate night?)  We're going in June, and I don't want to schedule Palo on that night.



We had pirate night on the night we were on Cozumel (after leaving port of course) but I do not know if they always do it that way or not.  The Double Dips are so much fun, I bet you'll have a blast in June (we are doing another this September).  You can always do Palos on your very first night and then you know you won't miss the party.  Book it late enough that you can stop by your regular table to meet servers and tablemates (maybe have a drink with them) and then head off for a raomantic start to the cruise.  Since the big party on embarkation day is sail away in the afternoon I kinda like to do Palo this way so I know I will not miss other parties 

Sue--DS9 was reading the park map about a year and half ago and saw Spectormagic and got all excited thinking it was a new parade.  I guess we never told him that Scary Chuckie Doll was just our name for it


----------



## StormTigger

Hi my name is Storm and I'm a Tigger obsessed, Disney-aholic, and I've been to WDW 11x's in the past 7 yrs.

(Pauses for the "Hi Storm" from the Disney annonymous crowd, continues when he hears crickets and remember there is no DA here only enablers.)

I was born in PA (near Pittsburg), grew up traveling the globe, but consider the Washington DC area my home.  I presently live in St Louis, MO w/ my partner of 11 yrs (been here 16 rys... I am so ready to get back to the East Coast!!)

I was a part-time CM at a local Disney store for 7yrs until they closed my store.  (Which is why my house looks like a Disney Store annex)

On-line  I like to think of myself as one of the "nice guys" ... playful and just want to have fun.  In real life... you mean there's life off the net?

And now.. my favs..

Park: Animal Kingdom

Ride: RnRRC & ToT

Parade: "Scary Chucky Doll Parade"  

Night time spectacular: Fantasmic (although I wish WDW would get rid of the Pocahontas part)

Resorts: WL, SSR, AKL

Resteraunt: Boma's

Snack: Pretzel from Germany (EP), Pastery's from France (EP), Turkey Legs (is that really a snack?)

Characters: Tigger, Stitch, Beast

Time to go: 1st 2wks of Dec, during F&W festival.

And I like to say thanks to the Dis Webmasters  and the GaLaD Mods for creating a happy place just for me!!  (The rest of you are lucky I share.  )


----------



## CanadianGuy

Welcome (back) STORM!!!  

And .. yes.. thank you for sharing.. 

Knox


----------



## Holly

Hi


----------



## Saxton

OK, you're all making me feel guilty so I better introduce myself again. I'm Sue (at least that's what my signature says) and I live in a suburb of Buffalo, the place known for snow and losing sports teams (Bills and Sabres). I head up an IT department so I'm geeky but not too geeky (no pocket protector). I travel as much as I possibly can  usually to Disney World 5 or 6 times a year (DVC is a wonderful thing) and to any other place that I can fit in. I love wine, good food, musicals, walking on the beach ... oh, wait, wrong venue. Honestly, I'm a bit of a foodie and some friends own a winery so I help them out working in the tasting room, harvesting, and anything else they ask me to do. 


Favorite Disney park: EPCOT and Animal Kingdom
Favorite non-Disney park: Crystal Beach (long gone)
Favorite fireworks: Illuminations


By the way, Buffalo is next to Niagara Falls so if you're ever in the area let me know.


----------



## Wit

Hi! My name is Wit, aka Paula. I'm a 29 year old artist living with my partner, our 2 daughters, 3 dogs, 3 cats and 3 fish in the Chicago suburbs. However I am originally from a little town just east of Orlando called Christmas, Florida. I am a former WDW Cast Member, and a Sea World veteran as well. 

My partner, Heather, and I have been together for 6 years now, and I have yet to take her "Home" to Florida yet. We have a vacation planned to stay at SSR for 2 weeks and enjoy the whole Disney experience. Which I think will be fun, because of all the hundreds of times I have been to the WDW parks, this will be my first time going as a tourist. Our girls, 9 and 10, are super stoked, which makes things even better. 

My Fave Disney....
Park is Magic Kingdom
Movie is Robin Hood
Attraction is Space Mountain
Song is Kiss the Girl  


Looking forward to meeting everyone! Was a pleasure reading everyones introductions!

<3

Wit


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh, so many new people!   

We may have to slow down or we will end up with our own zip code!  

Welcome everyone!

Feel free to jump into any conversation, or start your own!


Lots of trips planned I see, should we start a Trip Report thread?


----------



## Wit

OrlandoMike said:


> Geesh, so many new people!
> 
> We may have to slow down or we will end up with our own zip code!
> 
> Welcome everyone!
> 
> Feel free to jump into any conversation, or start your own!
> 
> 
> Lots of trips planned I see, should we start a Trip Report thread?




I am planning on jumping in soon! Errrm....where is the shallow end?

A Trip Report thread would be awesome...


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well since we're out of toaster ovens we'll have to give you a Trip Report thread!   


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Wit

OrlandoMike said:


> Well since we're out of toaster ovens we'll have to give you a Trip Report thread!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!



We get toaster ovens for THIS too?? Good thing you're all out...I ran out of space to store toaster ovens ages ago


----------



## ConcKahuna

Wit said:


> I am planning on jumping in soon! Errrm....where is the shallow end?



I'm offended!! Not all gay people are shallow!!

Oh, wait.  That was a thread on the Community Board...


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Wit said:


> I am planning on jumping in soon! Errrm....where is the shallow end?



I tend to head for the deep end myself.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Tigger&Belle said:


> I tend to head for the deep end myself.



True, but you're always in over your head!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

ConcKahuna said:


> True, but you're always in over your head!


That is so true.


----------



## MAF

Since I just said Hi las time I thought I would add a little more this time!  Well my name is David and I"m 24 y/o.  I'm a huge Disney fan in every sense of the word.  I've been to WDW like 20 times.  I've recently came out last year which was the scariest thing I've ever done, but it was definately for the best.  For the first time I can say that I am finally happy w/ myself.  My fave. park in the Magic Kingdom, especially at night.  Oh and I'm currently single, and actually have never even dated a guy.  I'm quite innocent...haha


----------



## Danny12

Hi. My name is Danny and I'm 17. I've been with my boyfriend Jake for a just over a year now.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Nice to meet you MAF and Danny.


----------



## FanO'TheMouse

HI! I am new to this whole message board thing but I am so happy I found you all! My girlfriend and I are Disney crazed and headed there in only 5 more days! We usually reside in Philly but much prefer the AKL. We are celebrating my 40th (ooh did I really say 40) birthday with 20 of our closest friends! Many of them do not feel the way we do about Disney but they love me so I am dragging them and know they too will become obsessed. I am so excited to find you all! What a fun place!


----------



## MAF

Tigger&Belle said:


> Nice to meet you MAF and Danny.



Great to meet you too!


----------



## invisible_children07

Whats up everyone?
I'm Tyler.
I feel pretty young.
I'm an 18 year old college student from Lexington, KY
I go to school at the University of Louisville
I'm studying Social Work with a minor in LGBT studies. 
After I graduate I want to create a job and work as an LGBT councelor to help people with the gay experience, what its like to come out, etc. etc.
Im going to the creating change conference this weekend in Detroit and if anyone else is going to be there hit me up

Facebook - Tyler Donovan

if any of you guys have it

also.
I march drum corps currently, the Bluecoats. The best!
GO BLUUUU


----------



## rosiep

invisible_children07 said:


> Whats up everyone?
> I'm Tyler.
> I feel pretty young.
> I'm an 18 year old college student from Lexington, KY
> I go to school at the University of Louisville
> I'm studying Social Work with a minor in LGBT studies.
> After I graduate I want to create a job and work as an LGBT councelor to help people with the gay experience, what its like to come out, etc. etc.
> Im going to the creating change conference this weekend in Detroit and if anyone else is going to be there hit me up
> 
> Facebook - Tyler Donovan
> 
> if any of you guys have it
> 
> also.
> I march drum corps currently, the Bluecoats. The best!
> GO BLUUUU



Hi Tyler..
My daughter works at the Queer Resource Center at her University. I can see the difference she makes in people's lives and I'm so proud of her.
I hope you follow your passion too.


----------



## danwis

Hi I'm new here.
I'm Dan from cold, snowy Wisconsin.
I am so excited to have found this resource, have just been lurking so far and have found tons of useful information.
My partner and I have been together 16 years (no that's not a typo!).
We have an adopted son who we are taking to WDW for the first time this April.  
Any other gay male couples with kids out there?  Would love to talk with other guys with children.
It's been 7 years since our last trip to WDW, I can't wait to get back and to share some of the magic of Disney with our son!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey Dan!

Where in Wisconsin?

Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## danwis

Hi Mike, thanks for the welcome!
We are from just outside Milwaukee.


----------



## lucky_bunni

Hello.  I'm Josh from Columbus.  I've been around DISboards for a while, but have been on a major break.  Getting ready to leave for a nine day WDW trip on March 1st, so I'm trying to reconnect here.  It's really exciting that we have a GLBT board now!


----------



## paigevz

Don't I know you?


----------



## lucky_bunni

You know me??


----------



## ConcKahuna

lucky_bunni said:


> You know me??



Paige knows everyone.  She gets around (the DIS).


----------



## 2moms

Hi everyone...I guess I confused this post with the come on "out" post, so here goes...
I'm Kristen and DP is Carol.  We've been together for 11 years and have 2 little girls together (Kimberly and Stephanie). We obviously hail from NJ (as you can see from my Avatar), about 30 min outside of Philly. I'm the one who is hopelessly obsessed with these boards (DP just rolls her eyes whenever she sees me on here.)     May will be our 2nd trip to WDW as a family and I'm so excited.  DP doesn't really care what we do when we get there as long as she gets her Tonga toast over at the Poly at least 2x's while we're there.  Anyway...I'm so glad I found these boards as a resource and I'm even happier to meet "youse guys".


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

Hi! Daisy from Canada, loves Disney and Dis'ing and DH and I are planning a fall trip to WDW. (need a little waving figure saying hello!)
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jeanigor

Hi!  My name is Todd.  I live in frigid Michigan and have all my life, expect for a couple of semesters during college, when I lived at Chatham Square in Little Lake Bryan, Florida.  My DH and I have a beautiful mini dachshund dog-ter, Crea.

Favourite Park:  Epcot
Favourite Attraction: Muppets 3-D
Favourite Eatery on property: Restaurant Marrakesh
Favourite Fireworks: Illuminations
Favourite Parade: Tapestry of Nations (RIP)
Favourite Live Show: Festival of the Lion King

Non-Disney: Cedar Point. Greatest Thrill Park in the world. (They suck at theming, though)

My first trip to WDW was when I was four. Unfortunately, all I can remember from that trip is passing out in the hotel.

I went back during middle school, staying in a Fort Wilderness Cabin, Dixie Landings & Port Orleans.

In high school we camped at Fort Wilderness and stayed with friends in Doctor Phillips.

I also was part of the WDW College Program for Winter/Summer 2001 and stayed at All Star Sports, FW Cabins, & Animal Kingdom Lodge.

Unfortunately, I havent been back since. That will change soon!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Todd!

Woo Hoo  Cedar Point!


----------



## Chris728

My name is Teri (not Chris as my sign-on might suggest)...long story, but an a joke that started with college friends many years ago...so it's the name I use for all my online stuff...not that you need to know that...but now that we're "family"...

Anyway, I'm from Connecticut, and like Todd before me, have lived in the same state all my life, except when I went to school in Massachusetts...I didn't travel far from home.

I have a husband, 2 great boys--one you already know about  -- and a younger 8 year0old w/ Down syndrome...so you can see I have an interesting life...one extreme to another...  We have 3 cats...Bear, Tinker and Bell.    

My favorite ride is It's a Small World...because I saw that when it debuted at the World's Fair in New York in 1964...when I was 5!  So it holds a special place for me. 

Our next trip is Oct. 11-18...staying at CSR...and maybe I'll have the pleasure of meeting some of you in person!

I'm new to the boards...and started out my venture in on your boards!  So hello all!

Teri aka Chris


----------



## rosiep

Chris728 said:


> My name is Teri (not Chris as my sign-on might suggest)...long story, but an a joke that started with college friends many years ago...so it's the name I use for all my online stuff...not that you need to know that...but now that we're "family"...
> 
> Anyway, I'm from Connecticut, and like Todd before me, have lived in the same state all my life, except when I went to school in Massachusetts...I didn't travel far from home.
> 
> I have a husband, 2 great boys--one you already know about  -- and a younger 8 year0old w/ Down syndrome...so you can see I have an interesting life...one extreme to another...  We have 3 cats...Bear, Tinker and Bell.
> 
> My favorite ride is It's a Small World...because I saw that when it debuted at the World's Fair in New York in 1964...when I was 5!  So it holds a special place for me.
> 
> Our next trip is Oct. 11-18...staying at CSR...and maybe I'll have the pleasure of meeting some of you in person!
> 
> I'm new to the boards...and started out my venture in on your boards!  So hello all!
> 
> Teri aka Chris



Teri..I would love to meet you. I'll be arriving at CSR on Oct 18th!. Maybe the fates will have it work out. I have a great deal of respect for you, you and your husband sound like awesome parents.

My love of Disney started at the World's Fair too!!! It holds some of my only happy memories from childhood....Disney brings me right back there.

Welcome aboard if I haven't said so already....
Rosie


----------



## AndyJohn1

Hello...I'm John age 45, my partner of 6 years is Andy age 36....We live in the suburbs of San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose-Silicon Valley....whatever you want to call it....

we have 3 wonderful 4 legged children....Beagles (props to UNO for winning Best in Show) and are heavily involved in dog rescue. 

we are DVC owners (Animal Kingdom)...my favorite park is Disneyland...Andy's is Magic Kingdom or really anything in Disney World....

We are heading to Disneyland this weekend, Disney World (Old Key West) in June, Disneyland in June, Disney World (Animal Kingdom Villas) in October, and Disneyland twice in December.....that's enough!

Just joined the site and glad to be here!


----------



## MassJester

I thought I had intriduced myself a while back, but looking back I can see that I did not, so...

I'm Paul and I live with a large stuffed gorilla (Mr. Peebles) in a condo on a small harbor south of Boston. Your likely to find me in any of several forums here on DIS, but I do so like stopping by the Community Board to afflict the right wing.

*Favorite Disney Park*
Hmmmm, can I pick two? Well, if I have to pick just one it would be EPCOT but I am ever so fond of the Magic Kingdom.

*Favorite Attraction*
Currently Soarin', but I'm fickle. I know he's (likely) a child molester, but I miss Captain EO.

*Favorite Resort*
Did I ask before if we could pick two? Well, the Boardwalk Villa edges out the Contemporary, but if that new construction on the site of the old North Wing is a new DVC resort, I'm SO buying in.

*Favorite Show*
Festival of the Lion King--luvs me some Tumble Monkees  

*Favorite Fireworks*
Wishes--pretty  

*Favorite Restaurant*
Flying Fish--always sit in the in the "show" seats

I work as a senior operations manager for a (much too large) security services firm, and am a post-graduate student in International Law. I am dependably liberal and liberally dependable. I enjoy photography, travel (particularly to WDW), reading (oi), and team sports.


----------



## rosiep

MassJester said:


> I thought I had intriduced myself a while back, but looking back I can see that I did not, so...
> 
> I'm Paul and I live with a large stuffed gorilla (Mr. Peebles) in a condo on a small harbor south of Boston. Your likely to find me in any of several forums here on DIS, but I do so like stopping by the Community Board to afflict the right wing.



Magilla Gorilla!!!!

AND Hi Newbies!!!!


----------



## SteveInBrooklyn

Hello All, my name is Steve and I live in Brooklyn.  I'm 42, divorced, and my favorite attraction is Tower of Terror.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

SteveInBrooklyn said:


> Hello All, my name is Steve and I live in Brooklyn.  I'm 42, divorced, and my favorite attraction is Tower of Terror.



ToT!   Rode it 54 times my last trip.    I rode it with a friend 6 times before my sister arrived and then the remaining times with her.  It drove her crazy that I'd ridden it more times than she did.


----------



## rosiep

TOT...My favorite!!
I'm taking my Mom in October..she's never ridden it and she's trying to pluck up the courage for it. I know she'll just love the whole themeing...not sure if you'll like the drops though    I told her she could spank me if she rides it and hates it....(she said I'd like that too much!)


Steven..where in Brooklyn are you? I grew up in Williamsburg, went to high school in Bay Ridge and raised my kids in Park Slope....


----------



## SteveInBrooklyn

Hi Rosie,
I live in Boerum Hill, but I grew up in Bay Ridge.  Where did you go to high school?  I went to Xaverian.


----------



## RickinNYC

Hello to all the new folks!

And Steve, nice to see another fellow New Yorker on this board!  It's a shame you missed out on our recent NYC meet downtown in the village.


----------



## PJLUVSDISNEY

Pam and I have been together for almost 10 years. Actually this July is our anniversary  and still going VERY strong!!!! Our favorite park is Magic Kingdom.........or maybe the Studios.........or maybe .....to many parks so little time!


----------



## wallyb

MassJester said:


> I thought I had intriduced myself a while back, but looking back I can see that I did not, so...
> 
> I'm Paul and I live with a large stuffed gorilla (Mr. Peebles) in a condo on a small harbor south of Boston. Your likely to find me in any of several forums here on DIS, but I do so like stopping by the Community Board to afflict the right wing.



Hey From Boston! 
And another Mass Liberal Kook.


----------



## MassJester

wallyb said:


> Hey From Boston!
> And another Mass Liberal Kook.



Hallooooo!

Kook? Well, yes...I suppose I am.


----------



## wallyb

*Trust me.*
The folks from Ma. are looked at as kooks.
Right next to the Ca. liberals.
I choose to wear it proudly!

Have you threatened the sanctity of a straight marriage today?
It's our duty ya know.


----------



## MassJester

wallyb said:


> Have you threatened the sanctity straight marriage today?
> It's our duty ya know.



I have been hoping to lead Matt Damon astray, but so far he has escaped my clutches.

Curses!


----------



## wallyb

MassJester said:


> I have been hoping to lead Matt Damon astray, but so far he has escaped my clutches.
> 
> Curses!



I'll try for Mario Lopez! 
Maybe I can win the toaster over!


----------



## SteveInBrooklyn

RickinNYC said:


> Hello to all the new folks!
> 
> And Steve, nice to see another fellow New Yorker on this board!  It's a shame you missed out on our recent NYC meet downtown in the village.


Yeah, I read about it on the other thread. I'm sorry I missed it too.  When is the next one?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> I'll try for Mario Lopez!
> Maybe I can win the toaster over!



WallyB -was that supposed to be toaster ove*n* ? or... do you maybe plan to exercise your Svengali-like persuasive powers on small helpless kitchen appliances? You dashing devil, you!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I'll try for Mario Lopez!
> Maybe I can win the toaster over!



I'll take Jesse Metcalfe.  He's still young and could be confused.  At least we can hope...


----------



## zeitzeuge

I'm Mark and my partner's name is Brian.  I'm 42 and he's 32.  Yes, I robbed the cradle somewhat.  We've been together for almost 4 years and live in Dallas Texas with our dog Max.  I'm the Disney nut in the family.  My partner loves Disney and enjoys it when we go, but I have a feeling that most of his enjoyment comes from me becoming a *big kid* everytime I walk to the gates. 

I've been to Disneyland numerous times, mostly when I was younger.  Only  until the past few years have we made it back to DLR or WDW every year and sometimes more then once a year.  I can't get enough of it.  We plan on going every year at least once.  Last year was our first time to WDW, Animal Kingdom, MGM Disney Studios and Epcot.  We brought his parents.  Just last weekend, Brian and I, along with our two best friends who had never been, went to DLR.  

Nice to find a place for us to chat about all things Disney!
hugs
Mark


----------



## thadarkslayer

Hiya! I'm Ashley.  I'm 23, and my girlfriend, Martina is 31.  We've been together for nearly five years.  We're about 400ish miles away from WDW up in Georgia. 

I'm the hard core Disney nut, but seeing as she's a Florida native, she has had her fair share of days as an Annual Passholder.  She's just not _as_ crazy about it as I am.  

We lived in Lakeland, FL a few years back, and I actually had the opportunity to work Front Desk at the All Stars.  It had it's pros and cons, but I'm really glad it's something I was able to do.  

Every couple of months when we're down in central Florida visiting family and friends we try to at least head over one day while we're there whether it's to just poke around Downtown Disney, actually visit the parks, or eat somewhere.

I'm a photography nerd, so you may see me frequent the photo threads.  Also, I know there are several Drum Corps folks here as well, and even though I never got to march *trombone player..never quite figured out the whole valve thing...at least I wasn't a woodwind  * with a Corps, it's something I really appreciate.


----------



## TammieLand

Nice to find this little gay and lesbian thread.  I just love it.

My name is Tammie.  My DP, Deni and I have been together for 5 years (we all know that in lesbian time that is like what, 20 years?

She, hard to believe, is a Disney Virgin.  I am fixing that in May at the GF!  I've not been since 2000 - This will be my 11th trip.

Anyway, nice to meet all of you fine folks.

Woo-hoo! I'm geauxing back to Disney World!


----------



## TammieLand

Oh, we live in New Orleans.....forgot that..


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> WallyB -was that supposed to be toaster ove*n* ? or... do you maybe plan to exercise your Svengali-like persuasive powers on small helpless kitchen appliances? You dashing devil, you!



'Cause I'm a blonde - yeah, yeah, yeah! 
'Cause I'm a blonde - yeah, yeah, yeah! 
 
I see people working and it just makes me giggle, 
'cause I don't have to work, I just have to jiggle. 
 
'Cause I'm a blonde - B-L-O-N-D 
'Cause I'm a blonde, don't you wish you were me?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> 'Cause I'm a blonde - yeah, yeah, yeah!
> 'Cause I'm a blonde - yeah, yeah, yeah!
> 
> I see people working and it just makes me giggle,
> 'cause I don't have to work, I just have to jiggle.
> 
> 'Cause I'm a blonde - B-L-O-N-D
> 'Cause I'm a blonde, don't you wish you were me?



OMG I totally own that DVD!!!


----------



## TammieLand

"crocs are crack for feet"....that made me laugh!

Note to self: must get some dancing thingees...


----------



## OrlandoMike

Geesh, we're giving out toaster ovens like crazy today!

Better call Apliance Direct and order more!

Cuz you all know....."We DONT pay too much!" 



Welcome everyone!


----------



## rosiep

SteveInBrooklyn said:


> Hi Rosie,
> I live in Boerum Hill, but I grew up in Bay Ridge.  Where did you go to high school?  I went to Xaverian.



I went to Fort Hamilton HS, I lived for a short while in Boerum Hill on Wyckoff street btw Smith and Hoyt!


----------



## wallyb

TammieLand said:


> Note to self: must get some dancing thingees...


*Here's a few!*
The rodent kinda reminds me a bit of Rick in that youtube video. 
Minus the plaid shorts


----------



## TammieLand

Ah....where else can you get Rodents and actually be thankful....


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> *Here's a few!*
> The rodent kinda reminds me a bit of Rick in that youtube video.
> Minus the plaid shorts



Dude... that is so wrong.


----------



## jamieandben

But so funny


----------



## #1DizGal

Just thought I'd say 'hi' to all you folks.  My new bride and I, who were married at WDW last month, will be heading back to our 'happy place' in May for our Disneymoon.  The day after we were married, we received a call that there was a death in the family, so had to return home without a honeymoon.  We're counting down the days!

Michelle & Deb


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Dude... that is so wrong.



Sorry *Rick* - Sometimes the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 devil takes over


----------



## wallyb

*I may need a spank.*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *I may need a spank.*



If WallyB gets a spanking I want one too!!!


----------



## TammieLand

#1DizGal said:


> Just thought I'd say 'hi' to all you folks.  My new bride and I, who were married at WDW last month, will be heading back to our 'happy place' in May for our Disneymoon.  The day after we were married, we received a call that there was a death in the family, so had to return home without a honeymoon.  We're counting down the days!
> 
> Michelle & Deb



Congratulations on your marriage - I hope that your Disneymoon in May is extraordinary!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> If WallyB gets a spanking I want one too!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


>



That is actually a clip of a longer animated video.  I used to have it, but a system crash on my old PC made it go bye-bye 

Wonder if I can find it on youtube...

Yup!! Here it is!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDqiOndQjfY

OMG and it has a name!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GUWphoDKrc


----------



## mousefanMI

Hi there... I'm John; greetings from the (still) frozen wastelands of Michigan. 

*Favorite Disney Park*
Pretty much an Epcot geek.

*Favorite Attraction*
Tower. Also love Everest 'cause it's the whole package: theme, queue, ride. Many favorites in Epcot; I'm also one of those who still mourn the loss of Horizons. I know; we need to get over that. At MK, Haunted Mansion... haven't been on the "enhanced" ride yet.

*Favorite Resort*
AKL, but only with a Savanna view... Contemporary a close second.

*Favorite Fireworks*
Illuminations. Even better with food.  

*Favorite Restaurant*
Artist Point, although it's been a while since my last meal there.

*Favorite non-Disney park*
Cedar Point. Worked there for a summer in college (which was, uh, quite a few years ago!)

Anyway, nice to be here amongst you fine people. Have a great day!


----------



## rosiep

mousefanMI said:


> Hi there... I'm John; greetings from the (still) frozen wastelands of Michigan.
> 
> *Favorite Disney Park*
> Pretty much an Epcot geek.
> 
> *Favorite Attraction*
> Tower. Also love Everest 'cause it's the whole package: theme, queue, ride. Many favorites in Epcot; I'm also one of those who still mourn the loss of Horizons. I know; we need to get over that. At MK, Haunted Mansion... haven't been on the "enhanced" ride yet.
> 
> *Favorite Resort*
> AKL, but only with a Savanna view... Contemporary a close second.
> 
> *Favorite Fireworks*
> Illuminations. Even better with food.
> 
> *Favorite Restaurant*
> Artist Point, although it's been a while since my last meal there.
> 
> *Favorite non-Disney park*
> Cedar Point. Worked there for a summer in college (which was, uh, quite a few years ago!)
> 
> Anyway, nice to be here amongst you fine people. Have a great day!



Welcome John! 
I just loved the enhancements to HM. Hope you get to visit it soon..BTW-TOT is my all time favorite ride!


----------



## OrlandoMike

mousefanMI said:


> *Favorite non-Disney park*
> Cedar Point. Worked there for a summer in college (which was, uh, quite a few years ago!)



You got a friend in me!


----------



## dug10367

My name is Doug and I'm in Deltona about an hour north of Disney. My DP of 14 years and I just recently started spending a lot of time at WDW. We bought an RV in October and stayed at Fort Wilderness for our first trip out. Well needless to say we fell in love with the place and have stayed there 4-5 nights every month. Last week we stayed there and did the Pirate and Princess party irate:  but probably won't stay there again until the fall. Work is too busy to plan to get away in the summer.  but we will do day trips or dinner trips when we can.

We love all the parks and discover new things every time we go there, but we always seem to end up back at MK. I'm looking forward to the fall and the F&W Festival, the Halloween Party and my favorite time the Christmas Party.


----------



## mousefanMI

Thanks Rosiep and OrlandoMike... nice to be here.

Say, Doug mentioned the Halloween event... next time I'm likely to be at WDW will be October, and I'll be there with a bunch of friends including my niece who will be 7.  I've heard good and bad about the Halloween Party -- what's the feeling amongst you guys? The kid is the only "youngster" in our group -- at least if you look at age chronologically!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I've never heard anything bad about the Halloween Party (Other than the cost)  Plenty of videos of the fireworks and parade on Youtube for you to check out.  Tons of "free" candy!  And you get to dress up at the MK!     It's a blast!


----------



## scotlass

Hi.

Bestfriend...Gay.
Closest family member...Gay.
Closest work mate....Gay.

Can you see a pattern here !!??

I would like to think i was a CSP but how do you judge.If its by being kind and respectfull to every one and lovin people cos they are loveable then i just mite be there.

I have a great husband and a wonderful son (7).....who by the way my bestmate says is so cool and handsome we must " get on his bus" as he puts it !!!!

Well ive always just been a lurker but maybe i will post now cos you all seem very understanding of my kind.LOL

Take care Vicks x

P.S thats my son in the photo below......being so cool and handsome !!

P.P.S We have done the Halloween party and it is sooooo much fun.My son is 7 and had a blast but it as much fun for the "big kids " too !!


----------



## ConcKahuna

dug10367 said:


> My name is Doug and I'm in Deltona about an hour north of Disney. My DP of 14 years and I just recently started spending a lot of time at WDW. We bought an RV in October and stayed at Fort Wilderness for our first trip out. Well needless to say we fell in love with the place and have stayed there 4-5 nights every month. Last week we stayed there and did the Pirate and Princess party irate:  but probably won't stay there again until the fall...



I LOVE FW!!  It's one of my favorite places at WDW.  My DP's idea of camping is a place without room service, and he wont even stay in the cabins (too many horror movies).  We make trips to a book store, followed by lunch at Trail's End and a day relaxing in the shade of the cypress trees on the beach at FW pretty often though. 



mousefanMI said:


> Thanks Rosiep and OrlandoMike... nice to be here.
> 
> Say, Doug mentioned the Halloween event... next time I'm likely to be at WDW will be October, and I'll be there with a bunch of friends including my niece who will be 7.  I've heard good and bad about the Halloween Party -- what's the feeling amongst you guys? The kid is the only "youngster" in our group -- at least if you look at age chronologically!



I do MNSSHP almost every year, and I never go with kids    It's always a blast, and there are hardly any lines on any of the rides.  The parade and fireworks are great too!


----------



## PeterPaan

Hi everyone,
I'm new on this message board, and I just wanted to say HI !  
I'm a 34yo male from France, so my homepark is Disneyland Paris!


----------



## ConcKahuna

PeterPaan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new on this message board, and I just wanted to say HI !
> I'm a 34yo male from France, so my homepark is Disneyland Paris!



Bon jour,  ça va?


----------



## rpmdfw

PeterPaan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new on this message board, and I just wanted to say HI !
> I'm a 34yo male from France, so my homepark is Disneyland Paris!



Welcome!

Disneyland Paris is a beautiful park!  My partner and I went in 2006 and are planning on returning in 2009.


----------



## wallyb

PeterPaan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new on this message board, and I just wanted to say HI !
> I'm a 34yo male from France, so my homepark is Disneyland Paris!



Sorry - the only French I know is from Patti Labelle-
and that might get me in trouble.  

But, Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Im reintroducting myself, Ive been gone for a few months :-D


----------



## bradngary

me and my partner of eight years are going back to the Royal Plaza for our third consecutive year at Gay Days and still can't wait to get there! Does suck that we fly into Sanford and have to rent a freakin car to get to Disney because of the ridiciulous tranfer fees there, but, so is life! We look forward to meeting new friends, just like we do every year when we go! Hope to see you all there this year! We might even make it past the pool parties!! hehehe

Later Guys/Gals!


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

_*Hey everyone, 

My name is Carlos and I'm 21 yrs old and uhhh I live in Puerto Rico. I'm a big movie freak especially for horror films. I see'em and I collect all the ones I like.   I'm also addicted to my favorite TV series like: Roseanne, The Golden Girls, Friends, The L Word, Will & Grace and many more.   I also enjoy music of course and I'm a fan of the 80's. In July I'll be visiting Disney World for the 3rd time and on August I begin the college program for the 1st time. Yeah, I'm happy and scared at the same time but I'm positive and I think it will be a great experience. Well, in the meantime I hope to have fun here at the board and make lots friends so we can hang out when I get there in the fall.*_


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome back Zspa<3ariel!

And welcome Brad, Gary, and Carlos!!

Carlos, great sig pic.  American McGee's _Alice_ is one of my favorite video games of all time.  I'm also a big horror movie and 80's fan.  My DVD collection is up to about 360 DVD's, and most are horror, cheesy 80's films, or cheesy 80's horror films


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

ConcKahuna said:


> Welcome back Zspa<3ariel!
> 
> And welcome Brad, Gary, and Carlos!!
> 
> Carlos, great sig pic.  American McGee's _Alice_ is one of my favorite video games of all time.  I'm also a big horror movie and 80's fan.  My DVD collection is up to about 360 DVD's, and most are horror, cheesy 80's films, or cheesy 80's horror films



Hey! Well, my dvd collection is huge. I have over 1,000 movies and yes I will miss it when I get to leave on August to Florida hahahahaha...seriously. Well, it's great to see another horror movie and 80's fan here. Umm I'm not really into video games because I already waste enough $$$ on movies and I dont need another addiction. Well, ALICE is my favorite video game. Anyways, good to meet ya...hope to chat more about HORROR.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I'm also a big horror movie and 80's fan.



Your Love for the 80's and then your little video sig - *had to* do this...




 *Asymmetric Bobs for everyone!*


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Your Love for the 80's and then your little video sig - *had to* do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asymmetric Bobs for everyone!*



 

I mean stuff like this movie (wich I own on VHS by the way).  A classic love story between a high school nerd and a dead cheerleader, with a vampire zombie witch who turns the other high schoolers into fellow vampires...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOb4MqylWLc


----------



## RickinNYC

Welcome to all the new folk here on the gay/lesbian board!  All are welcome so keep on posting!


----------



## grarsh

Hi Everyone! 

Just reintroducing myself.  I went to Disney World this past November but absolutely cannot wait to go back.  My friends aren't all that into Disney though, so I'm actually thinking about planning my first solo trip.

Anywho, hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## zeitzeuge

I wonder how much fun a solo trip would be?  I hear of people doing that.  There's something about enjoying it with someone or a group.  Let us know how a solo tour turns out.


----------



## grarsh

Yeah, I'm definetly someone that enjoys going with other people, so a solo trip does make me a little nervous, but hey, if the mouse is calling...


----------



## OrlandoMike

I did Disneyland by myslef last year, had a great time!


----------



## wallyb

*grarsh*- I'm a Maine Boy originally! 
I'm from the Moosehead Lake area.


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> *grarsh*- I'm a Maine Boy originally!
> I'm from the Moosehead Lake area.



Mooshead Lake???  We used to go camping there when I was a little kid!!!


----------



## Tiggernut_jadie

Hi - kind of reintroducing myself  as I 'lurk' here quite often.  I hope I can be considered a CSP as I very much beleive in live and let live and abour discrimination in any way.

My 'real' name is Jacqui and I'm married with one DD who's 7.  I live in the UK and always seem to gravitate towards having gay friends.  Back in college my best friend was gay (sadly he died of leukemia about 15 years ago  ) and we used to love watching Keifer Sutherland movies and competing as to who loved him the most!  

It was me of course....sorry Simon!!!!


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Mooshead Lake???  We used to go camping there when I was a little kid!!!



You Camp?
I know you dance... but I didn't think you camped.
"Campy" maybe.  But not in the woods camping!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> You Camp?
> I know you dance... but I didn't think you camped.
> "Campy" maybe.  But not in the woods camping!



Rick's idea of camping is a motel where room service is a french fry tied to a brick and heaved through the window!


----------



## grarsh

wallyb said:


> *grarsh*- I'm a Maine Boy originally!
> I'm from the Moosehead Lake area.



Moosehead Lake!  That's a beautiful area.  My grandparents lived there for a few years.  Kind of a hike to get there though.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *grarsh*- I'm a Maine Boy originally!
> I'm from the Moosehead Lake area.





RickinNYC said:


> Mooshead Lake???  We used to go camping there when I was a little kid!!!



LOL I used to go camping and hunting up there too.

My fathers family is from Maine, and I lived in Damariscotta for quite a while


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> LOL I used to go camping and hunting up there too.
> 
> My fathers family is from Maine, and I lived in Damariscotta for quite a while



 OMG Wood Nymphs Everywhere!
Maybe this is where the term "woods queer" came from.


----------



## paigevz

grarsh said:


> Yeah, I'm definetly someone that enjoys going with other people, so a solo trip does make me a little nervous, but hey, if the mouse is calling...



When the schmecken beckons................... 

Or however you spell that.........what is schmecken anyway? But I LOVE champagne truffles........Rick!  When is Joe sending me some of those???????

And I HATE the woods, well they're okay to hike in, but not to sleep in.......Blair Witch anyone?


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> Maybe this is where the term "woods queer" came from.



 It occurred to me you guys may not be familiar with this quaint little colloquialism 
and someone might be having a particually raw PC nerve moment 
and think I was slamming you - fear not -
It's and old term - that's kinda like cabin fever - but it's where you go 
a bit mad  after being in the deep woods to long.


----------



## RickinNYC

OrlandoMike said:


> Rick's idea of camping is a motel where room service is a french fry tied to a brick and heaved through the window!



I said when I went with my family as a little kid.  I didn't say I'd be caught dead camping now as an adult, able to make my own decisions and particularly able to stay in a lovely sun filled lodge room in the woods, with down pillows, private bath with whirlpool and HBO.  Jeez. 

No need to turn up the Queen on me Mike.  Don't be hatin'.


----------



## RickinNYC

paigevz said:


> Rick!  When is Joe sending me some of those???????



You honestly think I'd be able to talk Joe into putting those chocolate things in the mail... to you... or ANYONE else?  You're lucky he gave you one when he did.  You do know he just used you and your family as excuses to buy all that chocolate don't you?  He otherwise gets evil eyes from me when he tries to buy them and it's just him and me.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

zeitzeuge said:


> I wonder how much fun a solo trip would be?  I hear of people doing that.  There's something about enjoying it with someone or a group.  Let us know how a solo tour turns out.



Hello, neighbor!  
I was squinting at your siggie pic to try to decide if I know either of you guys.  The one on the left looks familiar!
EDIT:  I DO know you guys!  We have worked on charity events together!  Mark was one of the top fundraisers the last year that I volunteered!

Paige - 
At the mall yesterday I found the most amazing thing.  Chocolate covered raspberry gummy bears.  Truly one of the best inventions ever.  Buy one pound, get a half pound free!  Which I didn't do, but I might have to go back.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> It occurred to me you guys may not be familiar with this quaint little colloquialism
> and someone might be having a particually raw PC nerve moment
> and think I was slamming you - fear not -
> It's and old term - that's kinda like cabin fever - but it's where you go
> a bit mad  after being in the deep woods to long.



Sounds like my kind of camping trip....


----------



## billysotherdad

my 2 cents:

First of all, when you described Rick's idea of camping, you forgot to put ketchup on the french fry.  You also forgot to mention that the closest trees are a well-manicured part of the expensively landscaped resort.  That also has ketchup.

Second, Paige, those chocolates are exclusively for trips to New York City.  If I could mail you those chocolates whenever you wanted them, they would cease to become so wonderful.  More importantly, Rick is correct.  I might buy them for you, put them down on the car seat to head home or in the bag in my hand as I ride the subway and I wouldn't even be out of Manhattan before half of them would be gone.  They are that delicious.  You'll have to convince me to make it worth my while to go all the way to midtown buy you chocolates and send them to Texas, where, upon arrival, they will melt.

Oh, and I don't think camping in a cabin would be a bad idea at all.  Provided that no deformed boy was drowned in the lake by a bunch of nasty teenage campers and his mother didn't still somehow live in the area wearing a completely hideous oversized sweater.  (This last paragraph was expessly for my honey.)


----------



## ConcKahuna

billysotherdad said:


> Oh, and I don't think camping in a cabin would be a bad idea at all.  Provided that no deformed boy was drowned in the lake by a bunch of nasty teenage campers and his mother didn't still somehow live in the area wearing a completely hideous oversized sweater.  (This last paragraph was expessly for my honey.)



Funny enough, that movie is EXACTLY why my DP refuses to stay at FW  

Of course, we tend to go and relax on the beach and read very frequently.


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

RickinNYC said:


> You honestly think I'd be able to talk Joe into putting those chocolate things in the mail... to you... or ANYONE else?  You're lucky he gave you one when he did.  You do know he just used you and your family as excuses to buy all that chocolate don't you?  He otherwise gets evil eyes from me when he tries to buy them and it's just him and me.



May I please ask where the special magic chocolates are, is this in NYC or Florida? I am so wanting to come to NYC. Can't even tell you how much.


----------



## billysotherdad

DearDaisyinDurham said:


> May I please ask where the special magic chocolates are, is this in NYC or Florida? I am so wanting to come to NYC. Can't even tell you how much.



The chocolates in question are for sale at the chocolate shop in Rockefeller Center in NYC.  I don't think they ship unless it's winter, however.  And now that we are most of the way through March, I'm not sure they'll ship now.  It's a French name so I'm not going to try to spell it.

Yes, come to NYC.  Get same champagne truffles.  They are worth the $7million dollar price tag for one tasty nugget.  Of course that's an exaggeration, but they are really good.


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

billysotherdad said:


> The chocolates in question are for sale at the chocolate shop in Rockefeller Center in NYC.  I don't think they ship unless it's winter, however.  And now that we are most of the way through March, I'm not sure they'll ship now.  It's a French name so I'm not going to try to spell it.
> 
> Yes, come to NYC.  Get same champagne truffles.  They are worth the $7million dollar price tag for one tasty nugget.  Of course that's an exaggeration, but they are really good.


okay my husband loves loves chocolates so bring it on Rockefeller Center

what else can I tempt him with foodwise


----------



## gppnj

Hi. I'm Greg. I'm 41, and I live in Clifton, NJ, which is fairly close to New York City.

I've always been a Disney fan. A few years ago, I bought into Disney Vacation Club, so now I can go to Walt Disney World (and stay in my beloved Wilderness Lodge) more often. I just booked my first Disney cruise, though it won't be until December 2009.

I'm single, so I usually travel with friends. Though it isn't always the same friend. (No one friend wants to go to WDW as often as I do.)

My next trip to Walt Disney World is in September. I was supposed to go to Disneyland this past February, and I was supposed to go to Walt Disney World next month. However, I had to cancel both trips because of illness in my family. So that's why my September WDW trip is fairly long - 10 nights, counting the three nights at Disney's Vero Beach resort. That'll probably be my only vacation this year, so I wanted to make it count.


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

Hi again my name is Daisy and I'm addicted to:






spreading the happy-ness of this picture! Hope you don't mind!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Bah, real Hockey happiness is Vincent Lacavalier.  Tampa Bay Lightning is the only hockey team for me...


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

ConcKahuna said:


> Bah, real Hockey happiness is Vincent Lacavalier.  Tampa Bay Lightning is the only hockey team for me...



it is a truly wonderful part of the NHL that there is much hockey lusciousness, enough for all to share and enjoy!!!!  I love a lot of sports but this one is my fave.


----------



## reid_man

REintroducing myself due to my long absence. hi im reidman XD


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Three things:

1.) Howdy gppnj! You have deffo come to the right board if your  "Life in Mundania" friends never want to go to Disney as often as you do. Many, if not most of us here, are complete and total all-things-Disney addicts. 
2.) Those hockey fellers wouldn't be so near-so purty w/o the marvels of western hemisphere dentistry.  
3.) Reidman IS totally fierce.


----------



## ConcKahuna

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Three things:
> 
> 
> 2.) Those hockey fellers wouldn't be so near-so purty w/o the marvels of western hemisphere dentistry.



I'll take pecs over teeth anyday!!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

Hockey appreciation? or just plain odd
I love love love THIS board and my Canadian board but fellow poster Ham Ham did a disturbing thing w/ my Joe Sakic picture, he body shopped Joe's head onto his dog's body and vice versa, quite strange

Man it's not just the pecs that are good btw


----------



## Krustycarnie

Hi to all.

Name: Brent
Age: 21
Status: Have a BF (Jim)
Location: Orlando, FL
Hometown: Pigeon Forge, TN
Job: Universal Studios Florida (Project Fish)
College: Yes, Medical Technology

Huge Disney Fan and Universal Fan.
Love Roller Coasters!!!!!
Love House MD


----------



## ConcKahuna

Krustycarnie said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Name: Brent
> Age: 21
> Status: Have a BF (Jim)
> Location: Orlando, FL
> Hometown: Pigeon Forge, TN
> Job: Universal Studios Florida (Project Fish)
> College: Yes, Medical Technology
> 
> Huge Disney Fan and Universal Fan.
> Love Roller Coasters!!!!!
> Love House MD



Howdy!!   

Good to see another local!


----------



## reid_man

Krustycarnie said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Name: Brent
> Age: 21
> Status: Have a BF (Jim)
> Location: Orlando, FL
> Hometown: Pigeon Forge, TN
> Job: Universal Studios Florida (Project Fish)
> College: Yes, Medical Technology
> 
> Huge Disney Fan and Universal Fan.
> Love Roller Coasters!!!!!
> Love House MD


hi! welcome to! i live real real real real close to pigeon forge. i mean really really really close


----------



## Tigger&Belle

reid_man said:


> hi! welcome to! i live real real real real close to pigeon forge. i mean really really really close


Do you live close to Pigeon Forge?


----------



## OrlandoMike

reid_man said:


> hi! welcome to! i live real real real real close to pigeon forge. i mean really really really close



Dolly, is that you?   

We vacationed in Pideon Forge one year, it was fun!

I've even slept on the gym floor at Dolly Parton High School! 

Almost every hotel has free Pancake breakfast!

I swear by day #4 I was like "Look I have cash, can I have some eggs?"


----------



## R.S.Winters

I have said hi here before somewhere, but a looooong time ago, and I noticed the thread now says "2008", and I certainly was here before this yr started....

Time to re-introduce myself!

I'm Dan.
22.
Former Disney UK CM.
From London, UK, but living in Canada right now.
Looking for my Prince Charming to come sweep me off my feet.
Dream of having a Disney Commitment Ceremony when I do fnd my man!
Traveller and world explorer.
Writer and poet.
Love photography.

Feel free to drop me a line any time!!

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

Wow, did I kill this thread or what?!
Lol.

Dx


----------



## wallyb

R.S.Winters said:


> Wow, did I kill this thread or what?!
> Lol.
> 
> Dx



Hi Dan!  
I should be working - but I just dropped by.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Lol hi back at u 
Hope ur not working too hard 

Dx


----------



## wallyb

R.S.Winters said:


> Lol hi back at u
> Hope ur not working too hard
> 
> Dx



I'm a designer - I work out of my house.
With my office assistant Stella - that's her (on the left) in the sun glasses
The big question is - what client should I bill this time to?


----------



## reid_man

OrlandoMike said:


> Dolly, is that you?*  We vacationed in Pideon Forge one year, it was fun!I've even slept on the gym floor at Dolly Parton High School! Almost every hotel has free Pancake breakfast!I swear by day #4 I was like "Look I have cash, can I have some eggs?"


i would be if i had bigger............. hair..


----------



## RAPstar

Hello, I'm Robert of Dallas, TX. Love Disney, but I've been kidnapped by Universal this September. Manager of a payday loan store in Mesquite. Single for the past 4 or so years, but I'm somewhat of a homebody, so I don't go out much. Also have an associate's degree in musical theatre performance, and an avid theatre lover (got to go see The Little Mermaid in Denver.....yup I'm a Disney nut alright, lol). Anywho, that's me in a nutshell!


----------



## Howellsy

Danielle, 16 and from Wales in the UK. I have an awesome girlfriend and we've been together for 5 months now (I think  )


----------



## SwissTraveller

Hi, Im Lorenz from Switzerland, 40 years old and single.
I decided joining Gaydays this year. While I was browsing on the internet I stopped by on DISboards.com where I found a lot of helpful information for my travel preparations.


----------



## ConcKahuna

SwissTraveller said:


> Hi, Im Lorenz from Switzerland, 40 years old and single.
> I decided joining Gaydays this year. While I was browsing on the internet I stopped by on DISboards.com where I found a lot of helpful information for my travel preparations.



WOot!  Stop by the Gaydays thread!  There will be a ton of us there and we'll have to meet up!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Swiss Traveler!

ConcK, are you in charge of the mini meet?


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Swiss Traveler!
> 
> ConcK, are you in charge of the mini meet?



Heh, I might have to make a post for one.  Give me a week or 2 to figure out what would work best


----------



## Tigger&Belle

I'm pricing it tomorrow to see if Gay Days can maybe be worked out.


----------



## prncesaurora21

rpmdfw said:


> I grew up in a small town called Trinidad, Colorado, and have lived in Las Cruces, New Mexico; Lubbock, Texas; and Dallas prior to living here.



before i introduce myself i just need to be overly excited about the fact that you lived in las cruces...i was born there, lived there until i was five, moved to arizona and have been there ever since, but most of my family is in cruces still.  it isn't often i see anyone out here in the "real world" who even knows that las cruces exists!  

*ahem*  anyway...my name is michelle, i am 22 years old from az.  i am marrying my boyfriend of 5 years next month   lol...it came up faster then i thought it would.  we are going to disneyworld for our honeymoon, the first time there for us both (we try to do disneyland at least once a year).  i have a BA in english literature and would like nothing more than to write fantsy novels into the twilight years of my life and visit disney often 

two of my best friends in the world are gay men that i met at my last job and my biggest pet peeve is people who feel that they have the right to judge anyone for any reason.  it doesn't take much to get me on a soapbox when it comes to things like that because it is a state of mind i have never and will never understand.  i would defend anyone's right to choose the way they want to live.  

i am a lurker here as well as a few other boards (mostly the wedding board haha) but i thought i would say hello    also, i have an addiction to smilies.  in case you hadn't noticed hahahaha!


----------



## SwissTraveller

ConcKahuna said:


> WOot!  Stop by the Gaydays thread!  There will be a ton of us there and we'll have to meet up!





OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Swiss Traveler!



Thanks for your warm welcome


----------



## wallyb

Hi *SwissTraveller*  

My uncle's boyfriend is from Switzerland.
I think he's from - well. he pronounces it like "sweets" - but I know it must have a different spelling.


----------



## SwissTraveller

wallyb said:


> My uncle's boyfriend is from Switzerland.
> I think he's from - well. he pronounces it like "sweets" - but I know it must have a different spelling.



Hi *wallyb*

Cute, I believe your uncle's boyfriend is vom "Schwyz". A little traditional city right in the heart of Switzerland.


----------



## wallyb

SwissTraveller said:


> Hi *wallyb*
> 
> Cute, I believe your uncle's boyfriend is vom "Schwyz". A little traditional city right in the heart of Switzerland.



yeah - that's right! 
OMG  - Schwyz - I never would have gotten that spelling.
Thanks.
And "velcome"   to the DIS!


----------



## lindseywb

Hi,
This is my first post on the boards!  I stumbled upon them somehow & now I'm hooked.
I live in Philly with my girlfriend of almost 3 years (in August).  We moved here almost a year ago.  We're both originally from Jersey.  I go to school for web design & she's a social worker in South Jersey.
Both of us have been to Disney World numerous times, but only once together in December of 2006.  We were there for 5 days/4 nights and decided that was much too short!
We're hoping to return soon & I'm hoping to surprise her with a trip for her birthday (Aug 14th) and our anniversary.
-- Lindsey


----------



## shrela

*waves* Hey boards! I'm Shay, I'm 18, and I'm from Rhode Island. Annnnd I'm engaged to my girlfriend, Kala. (Yes, we're ridiculously young. Yes, I'm absolutely sure that it's right. I always feel like I need to be defensive about this whole thing, sorry!) Anyways, we're planning on Disney World for our honeymoon, and granted, we don't NEED to start planning right now, since the wedding isn't for three years, but how can I resist? I've only been there once nine years ago (I know, it's sacrilege) and I'm incredibly excited. We're interested in finding out about how Disney treats same-sex couples on their honeymoons. _Can_ we order two of those adorable little bride mouse ears? Because, I mean, the whole thing is obviously not worth it if I don't get mouse ears with a veil attached.  

I feel incredibly boring in this introduction, but it's 8 in the morning and I haven't slept yet, so excuse me for that. Insomnia fails at life.


----------



## NikkiPants

Hey!  New to these parts!
I'm Nikki, or Pants.  Or both!  How is everyone doing?  
I'm from Boston...moving to NYC with my significant other in August.
My favorite park is the Magic Kingdom.  I like it at night best when it's all lit up.

Hi everyone! :]


----------



## VillainesSheri

Hello fellow Disney nuts!

My name is Sheri 


Status:  Happily 'married' for 2 years.

Fav. Disney Park: EPCOT, with Magic Kingdom close behind.

Fav. Disney Movie: Sleeping Beauty 

Fav. Disney Attractions:
Pirates of the Carribean
Space Mountain
Defunct - Alien Encounter
Dumbo the flying elephant
It's A Small World
The Haunted Mansion
Big Thunder Mountain
Carousel of Progress
Jungle Cruise
Living With The Land
Defunct - Food Rocks
Ellens Energy Adventure
World Showcase
Dinosaur
The Great Movie Ride
Rock 'n Roller Coaster


Some weird Disneyish things about me: I have a room dedicated to Disney Villains, I have a room dedicated to the haunted mansion, I CONSTANTLY sing random Disney songs to make wife nuts, I'm angry at Soarin' for taking away food rocks, I have an unhealthy attraction to Jack Sparrow. and my wife thinks I look like Ariel.  

Why am I here?
Because I love DISNEY - and no one else understands me.  


Occupation: e-marketing, website, display, and an on the side aromatherapy store at: GirlyGrub dot com!


----------



## OrlandoMike

welcome Sheri!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Somehow in five months I didn't notice that this was a thread about "re-introducing" yourselves.  Geesh, I feel like a lurker all of a sudden.

But here we go:

Ken - Atlanta, GA

Grew up in the Detroit, MI suburbs (Lincoln Park and went to Eastern Michigan University).  Moved to Atlanta in the fall of 1996.

The reason I like each Disney Park:
MK - Makes me feel like a kid again
AK - Brings out my spiritual side
EPCOT - Makes me learn, and Fun Adult stuff outside a bed *wink*
DHS - I was born to be a star, and I act like one in the park.  "Now take my picture, and where is my limo?.....for I am ready for my close up.... and I love all those people out there in the dark."


Favorite non Disney Park: Cedar Point

Single: So if you know any handsome, single, funny, stable men in the Atlanta area please let me know.

Likes: TV, Movies, Theatre, Reading, Sci-fi, Fantasy, Disney (of Course), Hockey, Travel, the Olympics, Roleplaying games, board games, Comics.

Dislikes: Close-minded people, dishonesty, having debt, people that say "my pleasure" when I thank them at the drive thru.  I also dislike that I don't spend as much time on here as I would like.

Age: 34
Sign: Scorpio (and yes what you've heard it true)

Other interesting facts: I am a secord degree Wiccan Priest (so I can marry people, and hold hand-fasting ceremonies), I have a Boston Terrier named Belle, I have one tatto and working on another.


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

Ken, we have a cairn terrier named Bella. Almost twins!!!

Welcome everyone!! I hope I can pass on the same warm welcome that I received when I started posting. This is a fun place to be. 

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## TinkerChelle

I haven't been around in quite a while.  It seems this community has grown since I was here last.  My partner and I are huge disney fans and am so excited to have found you all here.  A pic of us is in my sig.  I am the blonde-I am Chelle and my partner's name is Amy.  

You peeps seems like a fun bunch!


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Hey everyone.. 

Sorry I have been absent from the boards for a while, things with work have been absolutely nuts lately but now that things have quieted down a bit I should be on more often 

So with all that said the reintroduce thing just hits just at the right time..

The name is Adam, 34 years old, work for Starbucks and live out in Bartonsville, PA (Pocono Mountains).

I live with my boyfreind (Tim) and our two dogs, one cat, and various fish (the fish are Tims cause i have a tendancy to kill things that wont tell me that they are hungry, plants are included in this list.)

We moved out to PA about a year ago now and love it out here.

We are both from NY (Brooklyn for me, Tim is out of Queens)

I think that about sums it all up.. 

Speak to you all later
Adam


----------



## Alison_in_Wonderland

HI!

I am Alison. I live between Washington, DC and Baltimore with my wife (of 8 years) our 2 year old twin boys, and 2 cats.  I am a medical social worker.

I adore Disney. I have no idea how many times I've been to WDW (I am guessing 15-20) starting when I was about 4 and the last time in 2005.  My wife isn't into Disney (boo.)  She says she "doesn't mind it" but she doesn't think it is the happiest place on earth. Clearly, she is misguided.  

I have been waiting to take our kids since before they were even born and I've talked her into one day at MK in Jan/Feb 09 (we have friends in the area so we aren't going down for just one day at the park!)  We'll do a bigger/more extensive trip when the kids are a bit older.  I really want to do a solo trip - but I don't think that leaving her home with 2 2 year olds is really fair.


----------



## rosiep

Hi Adam (again)

Hi Allison  

Adam: Where in Brooklyn do you hail from? I grew up in Williamsburg, lived in Park Slope and Bay Ridge before moving to Portland.

Allison is my daughters middle name.....I love that name.


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

All over Brooklyn really started out in Georgetown, then Sheepshead Bay area, then on to Gravesend

Went to Linoclin HS...

My parents still live there.. off of Ocean Parkway 

Adam


----------



## violeo

Hello im some what new here and decided to pop in and say hello.  Names marco... I just moved 2 years ago to Asheville NC from Fort lauderdale FL.  I used to go to disney every month when i was in florida...and since im now in NC i've managed to go once last year...this year im going on a Adventures by Disney tour rather then Disney world...and as summer season creeps in...i keep getting this antsy feeling of driving the nine hours to go for 2 days.


----------



## jamieandben

Hi neighbor, and welcome


----------



## thatgrrl

hi....jamieandben -- i went to college in charlotte and spent a lot of time down in rock vegas!  you know, 24 hour liquor and all that.


----------



## thatgrrl

i am thatgrrl.   i am 35, mom to a 3 year old daughter and a cute rescued black and white cocker spaniel.  we live 2.5 hours from wdw in south florida and try to go as often as possible.  we do a lot of single days up there.  get on the road at 6AM and leave the park by 7or8PM the same day and drive home.  

i have been out as bi for the last 16 years and currently single and not really looking for anything significant.   working on my health (lost over 80 pounds in the last couple years and have a lot more to go) and just devoting time to making sure my daughter has the best life i can possibly give her.    

while my daughter is, of course, into all things princess and really loves the classics like bambi and dumbo -- our devotion is more to the park experience than "all things disney".  i have gone to disney since i was an infant and took my daughter on her first trip the day she turned 6 weeks old! 

my main goal in life is to eventually transition my career to walt disney companies or the reedy creek improvement district and make a permanent move up that way.   if that doesn't work out i will definitely "retire" up in orlando and work any job i can in the parks.  

looking forward to getting to know you all.

thatgrrl


----------



## jamieandben

thatgrrl said:


> hi....jamieandben -- i went to college in charlotte and spent a lot of time down in rock vegas!  you know, 24 hour liquor and all that.



Hello to you and welcome.
Don't ch just love Rock Hill or (as we call it Rot Hell.)
When you were down did you ever hit the Hide-A-Way AKA Hide-A-Dump?


----------



## thatgrrl

aw, i love rock vegas...  i was there from 90-96.  there were two places we would go to -- i think the larger venue was called hide-a-way.  for a short time it was part-owned by a woman (M) who worked the door at scorpios in charlotte.   the other place was a small venue where we would go see doubting thoams.  

wow.  i really miss it there!

thanks for the welcome.


----------



## jamieandben

We call it a dump but its a great place to go. they take great care of the family and look out fro us.
love the girl at the front door she's a nut.
Used to work at scorpios years ago its not the same now i think there only open on wed. and sun. now.


----------



## Sacto WDW Buff

Hi.  This is my first time to post.  My name's Allen and I'm from Sacramento, CA.  I love Disneyland and WDW.  Been a long time since I've been.  I'm a SGWM, 62, retiring from a job in government accounting of almost 36 years & looking for fellow WDW lovers in the Sacramento area.  Am buying a BW share in DVC.  Would like to make a trip to WDW for a couple of weeks of leisurely touring in the fall and maybe a cruise too.  Anyone out there from the Sacramento area??


----------



## FireballFL

Okay,   this is an introduction,  as well as my first message.  

My name is Steven.  I live up the road from Disney in beautiful Tampa, Florida.    I am presently single and looking.   Will not leave Florida if my life depended on it.    In my 30s.   Favorite Disney park is Epcot.   Favorite non Disney park is SeaWorld.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi New Peeps! Please feel free to just jump in here anywhere.


----------



## DWJoshua

Hi Everyone!

My name is Joshua, I'm 24, currently living in Old Town, Maine.  I just finished my masters in higher education and will be moving to Yonkers, NY at the end of next month.  I'll be working at a small, liberal arts college in the area and will be looking for new friends! 

I've been a member of the DIS for years (ignore the post count...I closed my old account and opened a new one recently).  I must admit that I do tend to stay quiet on these boards too much!

I've been coming to WDW since my parents hooked me as a kid.  Did the College Program in the Spring of '06 (Best five months of my life!)

More info:

Status: Single
Originally from: Holden, Maine
Other interests: theatre and politics!

Favorite WDW Park: EPCOT
Favorite Attraction: Splash Mountain (Currently)
Favorite Fireworks/Nighttime Show: Fantasmic! (I could watch it every night)
Favorite Character: Jiminy Cricket (weird, I know)
Favorite Disney Movie: Hercules (But that changes daily)


----------



## QCast_Michael

Hey, everyone! My name is Michael and I've been reading these forums for a while now and finally decided to join up and participate. I live in Orlando with my partner of 19 years (!) and we just celebrated the 10-year anniversary of our commitment ceremony this week. We're originally from Connecticut, but moved to Orlando in 2001 with our Cairn Terrier named Buddy. I'm an actor in town and perform in various places, including being a CM at WDW. Looking forward to "meeting" y'all.


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Hey, everyone! My name is Michael and I've been reading these forums for a while now and finally decided to join up and participate. I live in Orlando with my partner of 19 years (!) and we just celebrated the 10-year anniversary of our commitment ceremony this week. We're originally from Connecticut, but moved to Orlando in 2001 with our Cairn Terrier named Buddy. I'm an actor in town and perform in various places, including being a CM at WDW. Looking forward to "meeting" y'all.




Welcome, Michael!  My partner and I are locals, and theatrical types ourselves.  (Well, Scott more than me these days.)  I'm curious to know if we've seen you perform.

Speaking of local theatrical things.  We're VERY excited about the Fringe Festival this week!  I'm seeing 15 shows in 6 days!  Gotta love it!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome Michael and Joshua!!

Joshua, Wallyb is from Maine as well, and I lived there for about 8 years (my father's family is from up there).  I think Rick used to go camping there or something.  Last time he mentioned it I had already had a couple of drinks


----------



## QCast_Michael

rpmdfw said:


> I'm curious to know if we've seen you perform.



Well, I've done a bit here and there over the years - Sleuths, the Fringe festival, Winter Park Playhouse and others, as well as quite a bit of performing at USF & IOA as well as WDW.


----------



## CanadianGuy

DWJoshua said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Joshua, I'm 24, currently living in Old Town, Maine.



Hey Joshua!  

I'm just across the border from Maine in New Brunswick!  I actually attended Husson College in Bangor.. wow.. college flashback.

 

Welcome to the DIS!

Knox


----------



## foxysilver

Hi I'm Julie! I'm from Southern New Jersey.

I just registered for the forums but I've been lurking for awhile!

I first went to WDW when a was a child w/ my parents.

My last trip was last July w/ my GF. And I'll be going to WDW again this coming July!    I hope to go at least once a year from now on!

I can't wait!


----------



## wallyb

DWJoshua said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Joshua, I'm 24, currently living in Old Town, Maine.  I just finished my masters in higher education and will be moving to Yonkers, NY at the end of next month.  I'll be working at a small, liberal arts college in the area and will be looking for new friends! )




Hi *DWJoshua* 




I'm originally from Maine. I still have a house up there on a lake.
But I've now lived in Boston longer than I did in Maine so ...
I may be a *Flat Lander* now.


----------



## philatiger

Hi everyone,

Chuck n Mark here from Philly.  New to the boards but not to Disney.  Have been going to the park since 1974, lost count on how many times.  We finally broke down and joined DVC.  Just completed out first and not last disney cruise.

So many of our friends do not understand our disney attraction, great to meet and chat with others who have the same addiction...lol.


----------



## DWJoshua

wallyb said:


> Hi *DWJoshua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm originally from Maine. I still have a house up there on a lake.
> But I've now lived in Boston longer than I did in Maine so ...
> I may be a *Flat Lander* now.



OOohhh...yeah....you lose your "Mainer" status very quickly after leaving the state


----------



## ConcKahuna

DWJoshua said:


> OOohhh...yeah....you lose your "Mainer" status very quickly after leaving the state



Hey now, I still claim "Mainer"!

It's better than "Floridiot" as the tourists call us...


----------



## markndean

we are Mark and Dean, we are originally from South Wales but now live in London.  we have been together 13 years and had our civil partnership (uk version of gay marriage) in January 2006, 2 weeks after it became legal!

we are usually in Orlando twice a year, we were there in January for the marathon weekend, only did the 5k; but have registered for the half marathon next year and doing the Expedition Everesst Challenge in September.

Don't let this fool you, we aren't fit!  In fact overweight, but speed walk.

Anyone else doing either the marathon weekend or the EEC?


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Well, I've done a bit here and there over the years - Sleuths, the Fringe festival, Winter Park Playhouse and others, as well as quite a bit of performing at USF & IOA as well as WDW.



It's definitely possible that we've seen you somewhere before.  At the very least, I'd bet that we have friends in common.  We know a couple of people that perform at Sleuths, and several that perform at the parks.  

Seeing any Fringe this week?


----------



## Alison_in_Wonderland

Small world.  My parents and grandparents are all from Maine (around the Bangor area) and my dad attended Husson College! I love it there and can't wait to take the kids there for the summer. I have eonderful memories of going to my grandparents camp on Pushaw Lake every summer for 18 years!


----------



## DWJoshua

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey now, I still claim "Mainer"!
> 
> It's better than "Floridiot" as the tourists call us...




Believe me, I'm not saying you have to give it up...but some people up here are a little weird about "people from away."   

...and "Floridiots?"  Really?  That's harsh!


----------



## JRoyster86

Hey everyone, thought I'd introduce myself over here. I'm J, 21, live in Astoria, Queens (NYC) with my DP, Shayne. We both identify as queer and are obsessed with all things Disney. So, hi everyone!


----------



## ConcKahuna

DWJoshua said:


> Believe me, I'm not saying you have to give it up...but some people up here are a little weird about "people from away."
> 
> ...and "Floridiots?"  Really?  That's harsh!



Yup, I can't* count *how many times I've heard that phrase...


----------



## wallyb

DWJoshua said:


> Believe me, I'm not saying you have to give it up...but some people up here are a little weird about "people from away."


Ya think?  



DWJoshua said:


> ...and "Floridiots?"  Really?  That's harsh!



There is one for Massachusetts  too ... 
but I can't say it here ... I'd get points.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> There is one for Massachusetts  too ...
> but I can't say it here ... I'd get points.



Taxachusetts?


----------



## rosiep

Well Hello Joshua, Julie, Chuck and Mark, and Mark and Dean   
Whew! I am never going to remember all these new names unless you post often and sassily.

We love sassy.......


----------



## DWJoshua

wallyb said:


> Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> There is one for Massachusetts  too ...
> but I can't say it here ... I'd get points.



Hahaha....yeah, I know that one....it's not very nice either


----------



## gdaysboi

Hi DisBoards, 

I am new and just found the site via Google, wow there is a lot of information.

Well I have lived in Orlando 12 years and this will be my second Gay Days, sorry I was shy, and I have been becoming a bigger Disney fan as my boyfriend works at Disney. 

I am also good at discovery and help others with Disney and Orlando information and where possible I will try to pitch in and help. 

Glad to be here and will be at Disney for Gay Days!


----------



## rpmdfw

gdaysboi said:


> Hi DisBoards,
> 
> I am new and just found the site via Google, wow there is a lot of information.
> 
> Well I have lived in Orlando 12 years and this will be my second Gay Days, sorry I was shy, and I have been becoming a bigger Disney fan as my boyfriend works at Disney.
> 
> I am also good at discovery and help others with Disney and Orlando information and where possible I will try to pitch in and help.
> 
> Glad to be here and will be at Disney for Gay Days!



Welcome!  Always good to have another local on the boards.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome!  Always good to have another local on the boards.



*Did you say loco?*


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *Did you say loco?*



Havent we reached our quota of those yet?


----------



## Invidious

Hello,

My name is James and this will be my first trip to WDW for Gay Days! I'm from Virginia Beach,VA, 29, and single.  It won't be my first trip to Orlando and my favorite park is MGM.  I will be doing the solo thing much of the time as my friend is meeting up with some of her local friends.  Feel free to drop me a line via my myspace.  myspace.com/invid78


----------



## turkygurl

Hi, everyone!  I'm Sarah (although I will answer to turkygurl).  I'm 27, married (to JaxPiper).  We live in Jacksonville, FL, with our 2 children (Emma-5 and Aidan -2), and we can generally be found at Disney at least one weekend per month.  JaxPiper and I, along with my brother (not straight) are heading down to Disney for our second Gay Days.  We had such a blast last year that we want to make it an annual tradition.  Our favorite park is Epcot (not only because of the drinking).  Nice to meet you all.


----------



## wallyb

*Welcome turkygurl!*


----------



## ConcKahuna

Invidious said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is James and this will be my first trip to WDW for Gay Days! I'm from Virginia Beach,VA, 29, and single.  It won't be my first trip to Orlando and my favorite park is MGM.  I will be doing the solo thing much of the time as my friend is meeting up with some of her local friends.  Feel free to drop me a line via my myspace.  myspace.com/invid78



 James!!

As I posted on the Gaydays thread, if you want to do PI or hang out at all during your trip, CanadianGuy and I will be out there just about every night!  Shoot me a PM if you want to swap cell #'s

With Turkeygurl being around, there will be plenty of babes, boys, and booze for everyone!!


----------



## Invidious

I'll send a PM with my cell #.


----------



## markndean

Hope Gay Days is a big success this year, we were there last year but as we were over in January and coming again in September, we have had to give it a miss this year.

Hope you all have a great time, and pop into the Rose and Crown in EPCOT and have a pint for us!!!!


----------



## turkygurl

This is me, with my husband (JaxPiper) in the black shirt, and my brother in the gray shirt.






This is JaxPiper with his bagpipes.  We'll see you guys this weekend!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> This is JaxPiper with his bagpipes.  We'll see you guys this weekend!!!



Ah!  That explains the name, AND the Off Kilter enjoyment!

Sarah,  I won't be able to make it to Epcot on Sunday this year.  (I've got to work)  so please keep an eye out for us at PI at night and Magic Kingdom on Saturday.


Have a great time!

Rob


----------



## turkygurl

Cool.  I will keep an eye out for you.  We're down at Disney a lot, so I'll let you know next time we're coming down for a drink-a-long at Epcot.


----------



## Jaxpiper

ConcKahuna said:


> James!!
> 
> As I posted on the Gaydays thread, if you want to do PI or hang out at all during your trip, CanadianGuy and I will be out there just about every night!  Shoot me a PM if you want to swap cell #'s
> 
> With Turkeygurl being around, there will be plenty of babes, boys, and booze for everyone!!



Yes, she is quite a babe I must say so  

And let me add to that...today is mine and turkygurl's 7th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!! (yeah I remembered!!)   

So I think she has your number, but so far the tentative plan is to arrive Friday afternoon and chill at the Dolphin, and probably hit PI Fri night, MK Sat., PI Sat. night, and the EPCOT drink-along on Sun.  THE MORE THE MERRIER!!

4 MORE DAYS!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!  arty:

Congrats to you both!


----------



## rosiep

Ditto on the Happy Anniversary!


----------



## turkygurl

Thank you!  I can't wait until this weekend.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hi Everyone, 

My name is Louie and I'm from Los Angeles, born and raised.

I just got engaged to my man a few weeks ago when we learned it was going to become legal for us to get married in California, lets hope it stays legal  

Which is how I stumbled across this place, he knows what a disney freak I am and suggested we have a disney wedding and I've been reading all the posts on the subject. 

My favorite park is Disneyland, but I've never been to WDW, though I will! At this point I'm thinking asking him to Honeymoon in WDW, but after our Disneyland resort wedding that might be too much for even the most understanding man, but who knows.

My favorite movie is Hedwig and the Angry Inch, followed closely by Mary Poppins. 

My musical tastes fall mostly into the acoustic, folksy, indie  arena. And I think thats about all I have to say for now.


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Louie and I'm from Los Angeles, born and raised.
> 
> I just got engaged to my man a few weeks ago when we learned it was going to become legal for us to get married in California, lets hope it stays legal
> 
> Which is how I stumbled across this place, he knows what a disney freak I am and suggested we have a disney wedding and I've been reading all the posts on the subject.
> 
> My favorite park is Disneyland, but I've never been to WDW, though I will! At this point I'm thinking asking him to Honeymoon in WDW, but after our Disneyland resort wedding that might be too much for even the most understanding man, but who knows.
> 
> My favorite movie is Hedwig and the Angry Inch, followed closely by Mary Poppins.
> 
> My musical tastes fall mostly into the acoustic, folksy, indie  arena. And I think thats about all I have to say for now.



Welcome, Louie!

Great to see another couple going the Disney Wedding route.  I'm looking foward to hearing your experiences on the other coast!

Rob


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome, Louie!
> 
> Great to see another couple going the Disney Wedding route.  I'm looking foward to hearing your experiences on the other coast!
> 
> Rob



I actually already spent quite a bit of time reading your in-depth wedding plan review, its been very helpful in terms of what I am expecting, thanks. I know its different coasts, but I think they like to keep things the same. I will let you know how things go, but probably not with the same amount of detail


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Louie!

Just be warned, if we don't get lots of pics and descriptions, we will hijack your thread in a heartbeat!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Louie!
> 
> Just be warned, if we don't get lots of pics and descriptions, we will hijack your thread in a heartbeat!



And even with the pictures and descriptions we'll somehow find a way to hijack it...

Speaking of which....Did you have the day off today MIke?????


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ya day off!  It's gay days!  My car has been to the airport more than Mears today!  Ba Ding Bang!  Thank You!  I'm here all week!   

Yes actually I had the day off and met CanadianGuy and ConcK for dinner, was a great night!


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

A day off.. whats that? Don't think I had one of those for about two months now


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I actually already spent quite a bit of time reading your in-depth wedding plan review, its been very helpful in terms of what I am expecting, thanks. I know its different coasts, but I think they like to keep things the same. I will let you know how things go, but probably not with the same amount of detail



I'm glad you found it helpful.  To me, it's just my insane ramblings about things. LOL


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I'm glad you found it helpful.  To me, it's just my insane ramblings about things. LOL



Personally, I was riveted by the chicken dance debate. I was amazed by how much thought people actually put into that! I have a hard time mustering up enough emotion about the chicken dance one way or the other.


----------



## turkygurl

I think they moved it to the Gay Days 2008 thread.    We'll be adding our pics there after this weekend.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Personally, I was riveted by the chicken dance debate. I was amazed by how much thought people actually put into that! I have a hard time mustering up enough emotion about the chicken dance one way or the other.



I was shocked at that, too!   

I knew that some people would find a "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" to be controversial.  I never thought it would be because of the lack of Chicken Dancing!


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> I think they moved it to the Gay Days 2008 thread.    We'll be adding our pics there after this weekend.  I can't wait!!!



oooh thanks!
I'm gonna go check it out.


----------



## DisneyDee27

Hello All,  
  My name is Dee, I'm originally from Southern Calif but now live in Northeast OH. I'm happily married to a great woman (9 years this October) my favorite Disney Park/Resort would be WDW then TDR, my favorite Disney movie is Robin Hood, my favorite character is Winnie the Pooh.
 I'm excited to host a Grand Gathering at WDW this July, we're a group of 17 strong, 10 of our group will be first timers, we'll have 4 birthdays while there.
 I'm excited to be here and look forward to talking about all things Disney, 
  Dee


----------



## RobbNJ

Hi Eveybody-

My name is Robb.  I been lurking for awhile, and finally decided to come on over here and introduce myself.  
I live in New Jersey, single, and looking to leave "The Garden State" one day, and head on down to Orlando.

I've been to WDW too many times to count, and the next trip will be in August and September.  

I am looking forward to getting to know you all!

Robb


----------



## wallyb

RobbNJ said:


> Hi Eveybody-
> 
> My name is Robb.  I been lurking for awhile, and finally decided to come on over here and introduce myself.
> I live in New Jersey, single, and looking to leave "The Garden State" one day, and head on down to Orlando.
> 
> I've been to WDW too many times to count, and the next trip will be in August and September.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Robb



Finally!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Dee and Robb!
Glad you could make it...now pick a thread, any thread and just join right in.
(or) Feel free to start one of your own....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Welcome Dee and Robb!
> Glad you could make it...now pick a thread, any thread and just join right in.
> (or) Feel free to start one of your own....



Don't wave - don't look her in the eye - 
just back up slowly - then *run*.


----------



## RobbNJ

Thanks for the welcome!  

I have been reading Rosie's posts......Rosie is going to be fun to get to know!

Robb


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Dee and Rob!

Don't be shy, jump in and post!

We specialize in hijacking threads over here!

And Dee, as you can tell by this

*<----*  I like northern Ohio!


----------



## rosiep

RobbNJ said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I have been reading Rosie's posts......Rosie is going to be fun to get to know!
> 
> Robb



TO WALLYB:

NANA NA NA! (Smilie with toungue sticking out implied)

Robb is my new best friend


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Robb is my new best friend



What?

It's the extra "b" isn't it?

I always knew you wanted an extra "b"


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> TO WALLYB:
> NANA NA NA! (Smilie with toungue sticking out implied)



And she's *so* mature too! 
No - I mean like really mature - like crazy old bat mature.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> What?
> 
> It's the extra "b" isn't it?
> 
> I always knew you wanted an extra "b"



I'm sorry...you'll always be my Old BF  ..but yeah, the extra "B" sends me.......




wallyb said:


> And she's *so* mature too!
> No - I mean like really mature - like crazy old bat mature.



As for you:  I _can_ take you! And I will if you don't watch it.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> As for you:  I _can_ take you! And I will if you don't watch it.....



And once again with the violent side.




See it doesn't take much 
to send this one over the edge.

*CAUTION!*




Woman on the verge.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And once again with the violent side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See it doesn't take much
> to send this one over the edge.
> 
> *CAUTION!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman on the verge.



If you want to go there........._Iamthisclosemister!_


----------



## RobbNJ

rosiep said:


> Robb is my new best friend



Yay!  I have a friend! 

I see you are headed to WDW in October.  I am trying to get away for a long weekend starting the 9th.  Hopefully, that is the time you will be there!

Robb


----------



## rosiep

RobbNJ said:


> Yay!  I have a friend!
> 
> I see you are headed to WDW in October.  I am trying to get away for a long weekend starting the 9th.  Hopefully, that is the time you will be there!
> 
> Robb



Robb I'll be there the 18th through the 25th.....But let's lie and tell Wallyb we're meeting up and partying without him...He'll never know!


----------



## wallyb

RobbNJ said:


> Yay!  I have a friend!
> 
> I see you are headed to WDW in October.  I am trying to get away for a long weekend starting the 9th.  Hopefully, that is the time you will be there!
> 
> Robb



Robb - Did you forget we met first -over on the cruise board?  
Before the "thorny rose" showed up.
A little loyalty would be good here.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Robb - Did you forget we met first -over on the cruise board?
> Before the "thorny rose" showed up.
> A little loyalty would be good here.



Oh I see..meeting behind my back eh? 
Wally...as Heidi says: You're OUT!


----------



## jrpopfan

Hi.  I am Jenny.  I have been a disney fan my entire life.  My great grandfather was ceo of Carnation Ice Cream (who was a big sponsor of Disneyland), so I grew up at Disneyland.  But it was not until I took my girlfriend to WDW for the first time did we both get hooked to WDW.  We are going to sign up for the vacation club next year.  
Last year we went to wdw 3 times and have another big event coming in september again.   We love it.


----------



## rosiep

jrpopfan said:


> Hi.  I am Jenny.  I have been a disney fan my entire life.  My great grandfather was ceo of Carnation Ice Cream (who was a big sponsor of Disneyland), so I grew up at Disneyland.  But it was not until I took my girlfriend to WDW for the first time did we both get hooked to WDW.  We are going to sign up for the vacation club next year.
> Last year we went to wdw 3 times and have another big event coming in september again.   We love it.



Welcome Jenny!

Thanks for posting. Just to clue you in...first post I'm all sweet and nice...but after that...BAM! I'm a wise guy!


----------



## L&Lfan

My name is Jon. My boyfriend's name is Manuel (Manny). We live in New Jersey outside Philadelphia. We've been together for 16 years. I've been a long time lurker here but I love reading all the posts. We alternate between WDW and DL every year. This year it's WDW in late October. I'm glad to now be a part of DISboards! I hope to get to know many of you by your posts in the coming weeks! 

jon


----------



## RobbNJ

Hi and welcome Jon and Manny from the Northern part of the Garden State! 

Hi Jenny welcome to you too!

Robb


----------



## rosiep

L&Lfan said:


> My name is Jon. My boyfriend's name is Manuel (Manny). We live in New Jersey outside Philadelphia. We've been together for 16 years. I've been a long time lurker here but I love reading all the posts. We alternate between WDW and DL every year. This year it's WDW in late October. I'm glad to now be a part of DISboards! I hope to get to know many of you by your posts in the coming weeks!
> 
> jon



Hi Jon!

I'll be at CSR with my Mom in late (18th-25th) Oct too! Maybe I'll see you there. Look for a crazy redhead and her Tinkerbell backpack leading an older redhead into trouble....that'll be me!


----------



## L&Lfan

Robb & Rosie,

Thanks for the welcome! 

jon


----------



## SurfDaddyStitch

Howsit???
I'm Corey, I'm 30something in years on earth but about 18 at heart.
I'm happily attached to Lindy, aka timon-n-pumbaa fan, for 9 years.
We have 3 chihuahuas and 3 cats.
I was born and raised in FL and have been to Disney more times than I can count.  
My favorite park is MK
My favorite ride is RnR
My favorite resort is Poly
Lindy is way too happy that I am finally on here...
 later


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I have been telling you for years that....

Now, maybe, you will see for yourself.


----------



## rosiep

Corey! How nice to meet you. 
Now, don't believe anything Lindy's said about me..unless of course she said I was funny and cute!

(yes I know; I'm rehashing lines...but Corey doesn't know that!...)


----------



## Disneysoloist

Sorry to join the party so late!  Also sorry I don't have cute avatars or signatures.  Still learning that!
I'm Jimmy - 50 years old and an actor (21, Pink Panther Deux) and countless community theater productions.  Been to Disney about a dozen times.  Stayed at POFQ, Poly, and WL as well as numerous times off-site.
Favorite Park = MK
Favorite Ride = Haunted Mansion
Favorite Thing to do = Party at PI
Single, still hoping to find the right match, although as age creeps up, that doesn't look too hopeful.   
Next trip - January 2009 - OKW Renting points from a friend.  A solo trip as usual - my friends (other than the one I rented the points from) don't like Disney  
Love laughing at the threads on this site!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome!   So Boston huh?  Do us a favor, keep an eye on Wally for us! 

What part of Boston?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> So Boston huh?  Do us a favor, keep an eye on Wally for us!



Keep and eye on Wally?   

Jimmy, you're doomed!

But welcome, anyway!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome!   So Boston huh?  Do us a favor, keep an eye on Wally for us!





rpmdfw said:


> Keep and eye on Wally?
> Jimmy, you're doomed!



Why-oh-why?  
I'm getting some *undue* bad press here.
*Yellow Journalism!*


----------



## ConcKahuna

As long as it's not yellow snow, it's all kosher with me!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> As long as it's not yellow snow, it's all kosher with me!



Sure it is ... You're not the victim of slander


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Sure it is ... You're not the victim of slander



Just dance it out...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Just dance it out...



Where did you acquire "Tiny Hiny Boy"?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Where did you acquire "Tiny Hiny Boy"?



Ancient Chinese Secret.

Can't tell, or I'd have to kill you.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Sure it is ... You're not the victim of slander



It's like they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity!!!

And you know you love being in the spotlight


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> It's like they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity!!! And you know you love being in the spotlight








*Just Wally!*

Come now - I'm more about subtlety, reserve, decorum.
The white hot spotlight's not me.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Come now - I'm more about subtlety, reserve, decorum.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



I sense I'm not being taken seriously here.  
I'm from *BOSTON* - We're all *reserved* - dang it!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I sense I'm not being taken seriously here.
> I'm from *BOSTON* - We're all *reserved* - dang it!



I assume that's "reserved" as in "taken", what with gay marraige legal and whatnot.

It sure ain't "quiet"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I sense I'm not being taken seriously here.
> I'm from *BOSTON* - We're all *reserved* - dang it!



   
Please!
  
Stop!
  
Can't
  
Breath
  
Laughing
  
Too
  
Hard!


----------



## OrlandoMike




----------



## wallyb

*ABOUT
TO BLOW!*

(Don't do it - it's really just *too easy*)


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


>



Uh Oh...I think Rob is having a seizure of some sort.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Uh Oh...I think Rob is having a seizure of some sort.


 
I was going to call 911 but couldn't find the eleven button on the phone.


----------



## rpmdfw

I'm fine now.

I stopped laughing when wallyb threatened to blow himself up.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was going to call 911 but couldn't find the eleven button on the phone.



He could use some emergency care.  
"Now go with these nice men in the white coats dear."


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was going to call 911 but couldn't find the eleven button on the phone.



Okay, I'm liking Louie.  He's funny.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm fine now.
> 
> I stopped laughing when wallyb threatened to blow himself up.



Taken you with me.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Taking you with me.



Nah.  I'd have survived without a scratch.  Might have some smudges on my face and my clothes might be disheveled, but I'd be fine.

Trust me, I've seen lots of people on television who've been next to a bomb and they're always fine.  Heck, the entire Torchwood team made it through four bombs with only a couple of scratches.

You need to watch more television.


----------



## Disneysoloist

Mike - I'm originally from Revere.  Live in Chelsea now.  Yes, I was in THAT drum and bugle corps from Revere.  We probably know lots of people in common.
Wally, of course you're reserved.  As all proper Bostonians are.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Nah.  I'd have survived without a scratch.  Might have some smudges on my face and my clothes might be disheveled, but I'd be fine.
> 
> Trust me, I've seen lots of people on television who've been next to a bomb and they're always fine.  Heck, the entire Torchwood team made it through four bombs with only a couple of scratches.
> 
> You need to watch more television.



Okay then.  
That's *nice* dear.  
"Now go with these nice men in the white coats."


----------



## OrlandoMike

You know Patsy Bonfiglio died last week.


----------



## wallyb

Disneysoloist said:


> Wally, of course you're reserved.  As all proper Bostonians are.



*See.
*
Thanks Disneysoloist - I owe ya.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Okay, I'm liking Louie.  He's funny.



Mee tooo.


----------



## vassalofodin

Hi, umm...I'm new to the boards and semi-new to going to Disney. The trip I am planning will the be the first one since I tagged along with my sister as a kid. 

Anyhow, my name is Patrick and I live in Pennsylvania! I live with my father and my boyfriend, as well as four cats and two dogs. We live in a very rural place with hardly anything to do, so we're saving up to go on a trip--maybe with some other friends and neighbors. 

So yeah, hi everyone!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Patrick,

Feel free to jump in any thread, we like people that do that!  We especially like if you can hijack a thread within your first 10 posts!


----------



## vassalofodin

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Patrick,
> 
> Feel free to jump in any thread, we like people that do that!  We especially like if you can hijack a thread within your first 10 posts!



I'll do my best!


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Patrick,
> 
> Feel free to jump in any thread, we like people that do that!  We especially like if you can hijack a thread within your first 10 posts!



Even a RIP thread?    (You know we love you guys Wally and Rosie  )

 Patrick from Penn!!!

When you figure out where you are staying, you should post it in the "Who's going in '08" thread!  You also might want to look into renting DVC points, as you can get a much larger villa for cheaper than multiple rooms sometimes.


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Even a RIP thread?    (You know we love you guys Wally and Rosie  )



Hey!  *I'm* the one who hijacked the RIP thread with Wally!  Not Rosie! Please get your facts straight . . . err . . .correct.


Welcome Patrick!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Even a RIP thread?    (You know we love you guys Wally and Rosie  )




Why I oughta!


----------



## vassalofodin

ConcKahuna said:


> Patrick from Penn!!!
> 
> When you figure out where you are staying, you should post it in the "Who's going in '08" thread!  You also might want to look into renting DVC points, as you can get a much larger villa for cheaper than multiple rooms sometimes.



Thanks! 

I haven't really planned any of the details yet. I don't even know how many people are going to actually be going, but when I do I'll post in the 08 thread. lol!


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> Even a RIP thread?    (You know we love you guys Wally and Rosie  )
> 
> Patrick from Penn!!!
> 
> When you figure out where you are staying, you should post it in the "Who's going in '08" thread!  You also might want to look into renting DVC points, as you can get a much larger villa for cheaper than multiple rooms sometimes.



Sure, sure...blame a girl when she's broken and bruised and can't defend herself. Luckily Rob's a gentleman and heroically took all the credit...er, I mean blame.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Luckily Rob's a gentleman and heroically took all the credit...er, I mean blame.



*That-a-Girl*!  
I mean ... *What a Guy!*


----------



## MemoToMe

Hey everyone!  I'm Scott, as in "Rob and Scott".  Yep, rpmdfw's partner has finally decided to see what has my Rob so enthralled.  After everything that's happened in the past 24hrs (i.e. PI closing),  I figured that this was as good a place as any to vent-I mean express my opinions.

Now, you'll have to excuse me, I have several threads that I have to catch up on.

Kungaloosh!
Scott


----------



## rosiep

I am just tickled pink that you decided to join us! Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials. 
Mind if I ask a favor? Do you think you can help us persuade Rob into doing the Chicken Dance at the wedding?????


----------



## hematite153

Welcome Scott!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Welcome Scott!  I wish that your first appearance here could have been under better circumstances.  I hope you find this to be a great place to hang out and make some new friends.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Welcome Scott!  Glad you are joining us.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Scott!!!!
TOTALLY love Rob so i guess I love you already too -- by extension.  I wish you were joining us under happier circumstances but in any case -- WELCOME!!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome, Honey!  Glad you're here!

Love you!


----------



## quietgirll

*waves*

ive kinda been around this board on and off for a while, but mainly lurking...just noticed this thread today and decided i should officially introduce myself 

I'm 32, (when did i get so old???) live in SC, would LOVE to move closer to the mouse one day....

I live with my fabulous gf of 7 years...she has had to learn to love disney with me!! we are currently planning a sept trip, and a may disney cruise!  i cant wait to do adventures by disney and disneyland. after we scope out the cruise this trip, we are hoping to plan a committment ceremony for castaway cay 

um...my fave disney park is MK, altho my fave ride is probably TOT....i LOVE wishes and spectro 

oh...im also a HUGE nkotb fan, and would love to quit my job and become a band-aid....but im just gonna have to settle with going to shows in atlanta and charlotte 

think that wraps me up in a nutshell...did i ramble too much???


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Rambling is what we do best here!    Welcome, Quietgirll!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Welcome QuietGirll!


----------



## wallyb

MemoToMe said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm Scott, as in "Rob and Scott".  Yep, rpmdfw's partner has finally decided to see what has my Rob so enthralled.  After everything that's happened in the past 24hrs (i.e. PI closing),  I figured that this was as good a place as any to vent-I mean express my opinions.
> 
> Now, you'll have to excuse me, I have several threads that I have to catch up on.
> 
> Kungaloosh!
> Scott



Rob Who?


----------



## turkygurl

Hi, Scott.  I'm glad you've joined the crowd.  Not all of us are as crazy as Wally.  Welcome.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Hi, Scott.  I'm glad you've joined the crowd.  Not all of us are as crazy as Wally.  Welcome.



YOUR pulling the crazy card? YOU?  
Miss around the world in 80 drinks?


----------



## turkygurl

80 drinks!?!?!?!  I'm a lightweight.  Ask anybody here.  I can drink 4 maybe 5 drinks before I'm out.  I share drinks.  And drinking isn't crazy behavior.  Ask Conck.  I'm not crazy.  (I would tell you to ask JaxPiper, but he lives with me, and therefore* cannot* provide an accurate behavioral description.)


----------



## OrlandoMike

In the south we are proud of our crazy people!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W3KQgulBzh0


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> In the south we are proud of our crazy people!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=W3KQgulBzh0


 
Wally is our very own Bernice!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Wally is our very own Bernice!



Could I be Aunt Clara instead?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Could I be Aunt Clara instead?



Aunt Clara?  

You sure?

Cuz you seem more like Serena to me.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Aunt Clara?
> You sure?
> Cuz you seem more like Serena to me.



Serena.
The evil doppelgänger?
Go-go dancing witch?
Moi?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Serena.
> The evil doppelgänger?
> Go-go dancing witch?
> Moi?


----------



## wallyb

How Blasted *NICE* have I been today?!?
Full out sweet I tell you.
I had to go take insulin and kick a puppy - I was so sweet.

And I get - you're evil - you're crazy - you're naughty.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> How Blasted *NICE* have I been today?!?
> Full out sweet I tell you.
> I had to go take insulin and kick a puppy - I was so sweet.
> 
> And I get - you're evil - you're crazy - you're naughty.



You said not to tell people you were being nice!  I was just playing along!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You said not to tell people you were being nice!  I was just playing along!



Rob that was PM nice!
Shutty!





Now Take It Back!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob that was PM nice!
> Shutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Take It Back!



I'm getting conflicting instructions, here!

I'm confused!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm getting conflicting instructions, here!
> 
> I'm confused!



Confused .. how novel.  
Just tell everyone As far as you're concerned -
I'm the lovable jerk they've come to know.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Confused .. how novel.
> Just tell everyone As far as you're concerned -
> I'm the lovable jerk they've come to know.



Lovable?  







How's that?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Lovable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that?



Better.
Now I got all this work to get my cred back


----------



## rosiep

Boys! Boys! Enough squabbling...where's my drink? What? Isn't this the virtual shower? It's not? Oh never mind...continue....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Boys! Boys! Enough squabbling...where's my drink? What? Isn't this the virtual shower? It's not? Oh never mind...continue....



here this says drink me on it...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> here this says drink me on it...



I'm  getting smaller and smaller

help


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm  getting smaller and smaller
> 
> help



Now Go ask Alice.
All the young girls love her.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Now Go ask Alice.
> All the young girls love her.



Tender Young Alice they say......


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'm  getting smaller and smaller
> 
> help


 

oooh! A diet drink that actually works, send some of that this way!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Tender Young Alice they say......



yeah!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> yeah!



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## bennyb98

Hey everyone, new to posting on here but figured I would post on here to officially introduce my self.

I'm name is Ben; Im from the Seattle area in Washington.  Currently Single.
I'm a 21 year old college student, about to turn 22 very soon.

My favorite Disney movie would have to be Sleeping Beauty and of course Aurora is my favorite princess.  However Peter Pan is my all time favorite character.

Overall my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom and my favorite ride is Soarin'.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

bennyb98 said:


> Hey everyone, new to posting on here but figured I would post on here to officially introduce my self.
> 
> I'm name is Ben; Im from the Seattle area in Washington.  Currently Single.
> I'm a 21 year old college student, about to turn 22 very soon.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie would have to be Sleeping Beauty and of course Aurora is my favorite princess.  However Peter Pan is my all time favorite character.
> 
> Overall my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom and my favorite ride is Soarin'.


OmiGOSH! When I saw your screen name, I thought you were my #2 son! His name is Benny (only folks who don't know him well, call him Ben). His last initial is B and he graduated from high school in 98) What a strange little cowinky-dink! 

Anyway -- WELCOME! This is a fun and supportive little corner of cyberspace. Please just jump right in.


----------



## bennyb98

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> OmiGOSH! When I saw your screen name, I thought you were my #2 son! His name is Benny (only folks who don't know him well, call him Ben). His last initial is B and he graduated from high school in 98) What a strange little cowinky-dink!
> 
> Anyway -- WELCOME! This is a fun and supportive little corner of cyberspace. Please just jump right in.



Thank you!!!  I actually like to go by Ben in real life but i've come to like Benny as a nickname, got started in HS and kinda stuck so i'm happy with it!


----------



## tomboy_m

Hi

My name is Marla. I am 40.  I have been to WDW 4 times 3 of which have been in the last 2 years.  My partner and I have been together for 9 years and have DD who is 4 years old.  I love everything Disney and although I live much closer to Disneyland I have never been there but would love to check it out some day soon.


----------



## bennyb98

WELCOME MARLA!


----------



## rosiep

HI Ben and Marla. I hope to see you posting in the threads real soon. Just jump right in. The waters fine and the sharks are tamer than anywhere else on the board! Seriously, we have a lot of fun here. Please make yourselves at home.

Marla: I am from the East Coast so WDW is my usual spot, but having moved to Oregon 16yrs ago I knew I had to give Disneyland a try. Go for it! It has a different feel to it than WDW, it's more of a place to visit than "vacation"..but the rides blow the ones at WDW out of the water. I still love WDW better, but I   now love Disneyland too!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> HI Ben and Marla. I hope to see you posting in the threads real soon. Just jump right in. The waters fine and the sharks are tamer than anywhere else on the board! Seriously, we have a lot of fun here. Please make yourselves at home.
> 
> Marla: I am from the East Coast so WDW is my usual spot, but having moved to Oregon 16yrs ago I knew I had to give Disneyland a try. Go for it! It has a different feel to it than WDW, it's more of a place to visit than "vacation"..but the rides blow the ones at WDW out of the water. I still love WDW better, but I   now love Disneyland too!



*Ben and Marla.* Rosiep - She lies. Big time.




I think she must have gained access 
to the prison computer again some how!  
 
Thought you should know.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hi Ben and Marla!

If Rosie or Wally offer you any  "candy", it would be in your best interest not to take it.

In fact, just steer clear in general, and if you can't avoid contact use hand sanitizer religiously.


----------



## rosiep

Meet the Great Wally Shark.

He just has the one snaggletooth. We feel sorry for him so we let him shoot off his mouth. We Humor him see?..that's when we can understand a word he says..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Meet the Great Wally Shark.
> 
> He just has the one snaggletooth. We feel sorry for him so we let him shoot off his mouth. We Humor him see?..that's when we can understand a word he says..



Oh yeah! - And when she drinks - she lashes out!
Usually at the ones who  love her.

And kingLouiethe1 smells funny.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> And kingLouiethe1 smells funny.



Smells funny like a FOX!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Smells funny like a OX!



Yeah - like a big sweaty ox.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Yeah - like a big sweaty ox.



Ok, if you're going to twist my words be grammatically correct about it. It should be "an ox."


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ok, if you're going to twist my words be grammatically correct about it. It should be "an ox."



okay okay - 
kingLouiethe1 smells like *an* ox.

Feel better now


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> okay okay -
> kingLouiethe1 smells like *an* ox.
> 
> Feel better now



Much! I can Ride a bike again!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Much! I can Ride a bike again!



As long as everyone's happy!




It's my mission in life - Bringing *joy* to the masses.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> As long as everyone's happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my mission in life - Bringing *joy* to the masses.



I read about that joy you bring to the masses. Where was that? Los Angeles Times? No. Wall Street Journal? No.  Newsweek? No.

It might have been a bathroom wall somewhere, can't remember.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> Meet the Great Wally Shark.



That phrase makes me think of Jaberjaw with hornrim glasses and a neon-colored Hawaiian shirt...


----------



## Timrobb

I LOVED Jabber Jaw!!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hi Ben and Marla!
> 
> If Rosie or Wally offer you any  "candy", it would be in your best interest not to take it.
> 
> In fact, just steer clear in general, and if you can't avoid contact use hand sanitizer religiously.



I'm gone a week and you turn against me???? I was gonna take the blame for the ox smell....but forget it now....the smells all yours. Me? I smell like roses  (ok, I smell like rosie but it's all good right???)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> I'm gone a week and you turn against me???? I was gonna take the blame for the ox smell....but forget it now....the smells all yours. Me? I smell like roses  (ok, I smell like rosie but it's all good right???)



I got a big fat check from Rob who told me I should take you and Wally down. It's all Rob's fault, he told me if I didn't do it, he would shoot my puppy.


----------



## ckenlady

My name is Maria.  I have lived pretty much my adult life in the New Orleans area.  My partner and I have been together 8 years. We are proud grandparents to two wonderful little boys, one of whom we couldn't wait to drag to Disney before he was 4. Too bad he doesn't remember much of it. But we do!
We run our own petsitting business and are working on getting my partner retired out of the nursing profession. 
Our favorite Disney park is Epcot. We love drinking around the world! Can't wait to be there for Scott and Rob's Big Fat Gay Wedding and the Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Timrobb said:


> I LOVED Jabber Jaw!!



Me too!  Jabber Jaw and Speed Buggy were 2 of my favorites!


----------



## Saxton

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I got a big fat check from Rob who told me I should take you and Wally down. It's all Rob's fault, he told me if I didn't do it, he would shoot my puppy.


 
Kids, kids, kids - you're gonna scare off the newbies!  Welcome to all the new folks ... and don't worry about them, they're harmless ... uness you get caught in the crossfire!


----------



## rosiep

ckenlady said:


> My name is Maria.  I have lived pretty much my adult life in the New Orleans area.  My partner and I have been together 8 years. We are proud grandparents to two wonderful little boys, one of whom we couldn't wait to drag to Disney before he was 4. Too bad he doesn't remember much of it. But we do!
> We run our own petsitting business and are working on getting my partner retired out of the nursing profession.
> Our favorite Disney park is Epcot. We love drinking around the world! Can't wait to be there for Scott and Rob's Big Fat Gay Wedding and the Food and Wine Festival.



Welcome  
I'm glad to see our ruckus hasn't scared you off...but I'm guessing that if you have grandsons you used to it


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I got a big fat check from Rob who told me I should take you and Wally down. It's all Rob's fault, he told me if I didn't do it, he would shoot my puppy.



Think carefully son....who scares you more? Him or ME???


----------



## ckenlady

rosiep said:


> Welcome
> I'm glad to see our ruckus hasn't scared you off...but I'm guessing that if you have grandsons you used to it




we survived Katrina and continue to live in New Orleans... not much scares us!


----------



## OrlandoMike

ckenlady said:


> Can't wait to be there for Scott and Rob's Big Fat Gay Wedding and the Food and Wine Festival.




Ohh look everyone....another Wedding Crasher!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Think carefully son....who scares you more? Him or ME???



Sorry ma'am


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Ohh look everyone....another Wedding Crasher!



They're not crashers.  They' have invitations.  

Welcome, Maria!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> They're not crashers.  They' have invitations.
> 
> Welcome, Maria!



We all have invitations!  

Wally printed them up last week!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> We all have invitations!
> 
> Wally printed them up last week!



Oh goody!  I can't wait!  

We've got secutiry set to be at the door, and a friend who's dying to be "the bouncer" there with the guest list.  

He's a big fella, too!  

good luck!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Aw....aint that cute.....

You playing the security card!   

You know I got that all wrapped up!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Heck, yeah! I'm comin' in through the kitchen!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Heck, yeah! I'm comin' in through the kitchen!



I'm going to build a large wooden horse and hide in it and then I'm going to tie a bow on it and have it delivered as a wedding present. Bestest most original idea ever!

Wait, what thread is this, I'm so confused  

Am I   ?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh goody!  I can't wait!
> 
> We've got secutiry set to be at the door, and a friend who's dying to be "the bouncer" there with the guest list.
> 
> He's a big fella, too!
> 
> good luck!



Your friend wants to be Tigger? That's odd.....(although the description does sound like an awful lot of you...)

The wonderful thing about Tiggers
Is Tiggers are wonderful things
Their tops are made out of rubber
Their bottoms are made out of springs
They're *bouncy, *trouncy, flouncy, pouncy
Fun, fun, fun, fun, FUN!
But the most wonderful thing about Tiggers
Is I'm the only one


----------



## AngelOn9

Hello all!  My name is Amber, I am 28-years-old and I currently reside in Little Rock, AR...but am a native of San Antonio, Texas...GO SPURS!    LOL, I don't even like sports...but I felt I HAD to say that.  

I've been with my partner who is without a doubt the love of my life for one year as of August 1, 2008.  Our "real" anniversary is actually my birthday(July 28th) as she was my special present last year.  We have two pets...a sweet and silly boy Yorkie named Ryley and a cuddly persian cat named Salem.

My favorite Disney park is Epcot, I really love the rides there. My first trip to Disney World was in August 2003 with my then girlfriend...my love for her didn't last...but my love for Disney is for life!  

I want all things great to somehow be associated with Disney whether its a birthday, anniversary, holiday, or get together...so I like to add touches of that whenever I can.  

I love meeting new people especially fellow "family" members that love all things Disney...so never hesitate to drop me a line or comment on anything I might say here.  Nice meeting you ALL!!!


----------



## wallyb

*AngelOn9* - pssst - Just one quick tip - Stay away from Rosie.
She's the one with the garish sig right over your post.


Welcome!


----------



## jamieandben

Welcome AngelOn9!
Also watch out for that Wally guy too.
They are both a little off their rocker.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *AngelOn9* - pssst - Just one quick tip - Stay away from Rosie.
> She's the one with the garish sig right over your poast.
> 
> 
> Welcome!





jamieandben said:


> Welcome AngelOn9!
> Also watch out for that Wally guy too.
> They are both a little off there rocker.



Poast?
There?

Come on guys...she's gonna thing we're a bunch of illiterate weirdo's...We can't have that now can we???? The weirdo part..ok, but please spell check your work!!!

Welcome AngelOn9! They're really harmless if you only remember to keep your hands away from their mouth's when they're on a feeding frenzy...


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Poast?
> There?
> 
> Come on guys...she's gonna thing we're a bunch of illiterate weirdo's...We can't have that now can we???? The weirdo part..ok, but please spell check your work!!!
> 
> Welcome AngelOn9! They're really harmless if you only remember to keep your hands away from their mouth's when they're on a feeding frenzy...



Ya think?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Ya think?








Take that Miss THING!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hi Amber!

I think you will soon realize that I am the smartest, nicest, and most modest person here. Welcome!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome, Amber!  

I'm not terribly exciting, and I am straight, but I typically manage to use proper spelling and grammar.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Take that Miss THING!



MISS THINK to you mister...
(naturally I didn't want to be left out of the weirdo/ illiterate loop)


----------



## AngelOn9

wallyb said:


> *AngelOn9* - pssst - Just one quick tip - Stay away from Rosie.
> She's the one with the garish sig right over your post.
> 
> 
> Welcome!



lol...yeah okay...I'm new, but not THAT new Wally.  I peeped you out back at Rob and Scott's Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding thread.  I saw the trouble you made there!


----------



## AngelOn9

rosiep said:


> Poast?
> There?
> 
> Come on guys...she's gonna thing we're a bunch of illiterate weirdo's...We can't have that now can we???? The weirdo part..ok, but please spell check your work!!!
> 
> Welcome AngelOn9! They're really harmless if you only remember to keep your hands away from their mouth's when they're on a feeding frenzy...



Thanks Rosie...nice to meet you.    I've read some of your posts as well and from what I can see you're a very nice lady.    From what I remember you have two daughters...one of which is gay.


----------



## AngelOn9

jamieandben said:


> Welcome AngelOn9!
> Also watch out for that Wally guy too.
> They are both a little off their rocker.



I'll keep that in mind.  

Nice to meet you!!


----------



## rosiep

AngelOn9 said:


> Thanks Rosie...nice to meet you.    I've read some of your posts as well and from what I can see you're a very nice lady.    From what I remember you have two daughters...one of which is gay.



Aw shucks...

Did you guys see she said _I was a very nice lady???_


----------



## AngelOn9

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Hi Amber!
> 
> I think you will soon realize that I am the smartest, nicest, and most modest person here. Welcome!



Nice to meet ya!    I see that modesty you mention already.


----------



## wallyb

AngelOn9 said:


> lol...yeah okay...I'm new, but not THAT new Wally.  I peeped you out back at Rob and Scott's Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding thread.  I saw the trouble you made there!



Wait-wait hold up!
I was helping Rob with the nuptials!

And Rosie makes as much- if not more mischief as I do.

And I don't think I like you ANYMORE!


----------



## rosiep

AngelOn9 said:


> Nice to meet ya!    I see that modesty you mention already.




I like you...you know how to play!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Wait-wait hold up!
> I was helping Rob with the nuptials!
> 
> And Rosie makes as much- if not more mischief as I do.
> 
> And I don't think I like you ANYMORE!



Face it...she's on to you...
(plus I have the bosom advantage...)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Face it...she's on to you...
> (plus I have the bosom advantage...)



I don't care-
She's dead to me.





How is it you come out smelling like a Rose?
And poor, misunderstood, under-appreciated, innocuous, 
little me am a pariah.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I don't care-
> She's dead to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you come out smelling like a Rose?
> And poor, misunderstood, under-appreciated, innocuous,
> little me am a pariah.



'Cause I'm cute and adorable...and you're a boy!

HAH HAH


----------



## wallyb

*you made me*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *you made me*



heeeelp


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> heeeelp



I saw everything officer! Wally did it, and then he laughed, and then he kicked that little dachshund  puppy, just picked it up and punted it like a football.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I saw everything officer! Wally did it, and then he laughed, and then he kicked that little dachshund  puppy, just picked it up and punted it like a football.




Iodine please....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> heeeelp



Maybe it's the massive weight of 
your ample taataas that pulled you down.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Maybe it's the massive weight of
> your ample taataas that pulled you down.



We already used that excuse...

I felt a definite "nudge" this time..


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Iodine please....



BE QUIET DOWN THERE! Can't you see I'm talking to the nice officer.






This may take me a while, just keep breathing Rosie.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> This may take me a while, just keep breathing Rosie.



... or don't.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ... or don't.



Gurgle...gurgle...Rob you done? 2 minutes has passed already....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Gurgle...gurgle...Rob you done? 2 minutes has passed already....



He's busy!
Stop interrupting!
Pushy!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> He's busy!
> Stop interrupting!
> Pushy!



I was asking for you...didn't you want a turn too?
See..being nice and what does it get me??


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Amber!

And to all the new folks around here, dont pay any attention to the others....they are a bit....well.....

I guess it's just easier for you to read for yourself!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Amber!
> 
> And to all the new folks around here, dont pay any attention to the others....they are a bit....well.....
> 
> I guess it's just easier for you to read for yourself!



You talkin 'bout me?????


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> You talkin 'bout me?????



I was at work today!


----------



## DamnSkippy

Oh geeze, I think I'm gonna fit in just fine here.... lol
Well, hello guys and boys!
Can we see more pictures of that cop???


----------



## AngelOn9

wallyb said:


> Wait-wait hold up!
> I was helping Rob with the nuptials!
> 
> And Rosie makes as much- if not more mischief as I do.
> 
> And I don't think I like you ANYMORE!



Aww Wally...I kid, I kid.  I like you most of all(Think Dorothy when I say that)!  You've made me laugh many a time...you rock.


----------



## AngelOn9

wallyb said:


> Maybe it's the massive weight of
> your ample taataas that pulled you down.



lol...oh geeze.  Can't we all just get along?   I didn't mean to incite any violence here.    Here look I'm going to hug rosie...then I hug wally...now wally and rosie hug...see, it's all better now.


----------



## wallyb

AngelOn9 said:


> lol...oh geeze.  Can't we all just get along?   I didn't mean to incite any violence here.    Here look I'm going to hug rosie...then I hug wally...now wally and rosie hug...see, it's all better now.



Don't worry she'll be fine -
her heads full of straw and she's got "padding".


----------



## rosiep

AngelOn9 said:


> lol...oh geeze.  Can't we all just get along?   I didn't mean to incite any violence here.    Here look I'm going to hug rosie...then I hug wally...now wally and rosie hug...see, it's all better now.



Did your arms reach around my ample tatas? Usually I only get a half hug


----------



## rosiep

DamnSkippy said:


> Oh geeze, I think I'm gonna fit in just fine here.... lol
> Well, hello guys and boys!
> Can we see more pictures of that cop???



What? Us girls are too girlie for you? Well! I never.....(Wally..there's your cue...)


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

kingLouiethe1 said:


> BE QUIET DOWN THERE! Can't you see I'm talking to the nice officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may take me a while, just keep breathing Rosie.



ooooooooh... he has such a big night-stick...


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> How is it you come out smelling like a Rose?



Well it _is_ her name!  Just think, what if the flowers smelled like our Rose after a day of yardwork 



kingLouiethe1 said:


> BE QUIET DOWN THERE! Can't you see I'm talking to the nice officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may take me a while, just keep breathing Rosie.



 What does it take to get him to pull me over?????


----------



## michelle920

Hi Everyone,  I am new to the DISboards and wanted to say hi.  My name is Michelle I live down in TX.  I absolutely love Disney World and am thinking about a solo trip during mousefest.  Anyways hello to all!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi Michelle --

Welcome!


----------



## bennyb98

Welcome Michelle!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Michelle!

I had a roomie from Texas once.  I remember her screaming one day because there was an armadillo outisde the apartment, and she had never seen one.  I asked her how she could have never seen one in Texas, and she explained that she had never seen a whole one, just pieces on the side of the road...


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Michelle!
> 
> I had a roomie from Texas once.  I remember her screaming one day because there was an armadillo outisde the apartment, and she had never seen one.  I asked her how she could have never seen one in Texas, and she explained that she had never seen a whole one, just pieces on the side of the road...



You know, I don't think I ever saw a live armadillo when I lived in Texas either.  

Roadkill, yes.  Live ones, nope.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Welcome Michelle!

I lived in TX for 5 years and never saw a live armadillo, either.


----------



## rosiep

Tigger&Belle said:


> Welcome Michelle!
> 
> I lived in TX for 5 years and never saw a live armadillo, either.



It's beginning to sound like a self help group: Hi, I'm Rosie and I've never seen an armidillo.


----------



## michelle920

Too funny.  I have only lived down here about 2 years and I have never seen one either. I have asked people where they are and they said that there were some west of here (Dallas). I remember when I was a kid and we would take road trips from NH to FL and there were always a bunch down in Florida. I havent seen any down there for years!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Take a ride throught Fort Wilderness!  They are rampant over there!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Armadillos = Possum on the half shell


----------



## OrlandoMike

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Armadillos = Possum on the half shell



Ewwww!

Are you writing a "Southern Cook Book"?


----------



## Tigger&Belle

rosiep said:


> It's beginning to sound like a self help group: Hi, I'm Rosie and I've never seen an armidillo.


An armadillo self help group...  





OrlandoMike said:


> Ewwww!
> 
> Are you writing a "Southern Cook Book"?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> It's beginning to sound like a self help group: Hi, I'm Rosie and I've never seen an armidillo.



I hate to be the bearer of bad new Rosie, but you're beyond help


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Armadillos = Possum on the half shell





OrlandoMike said:


> Ewwww!
> 
> Are you writing a "Southern Cook Book"?



Maybe.....who wants to know?  Paula Deen ain't got nothin' on me!


----------



## Bradintx

Hi I'm new to the Disboards (that does sound like being in a support group).
My name is Brad and I am from Houston, Texas.  Been here just a little over 2 years.  

My bf and I are planning a trip to Disney World in September and are very excited.   We are going to be at WDW Sep 20-24 then cruise on Magic Sep 24-27.   
And I have to say that I just saw three baby armadillos and the mama when I was with a friend at a park two weeks ago.
I have lived in Minneapolis, San Diego, Phoenix and now Houston
Been with my partner 3 years
My fav Disney Park is California Adventure, when I lived in San Diego I had a passport to Disneyland and was there at least 3 times a month.


----------



## michelle920

Hi Brad! So we have been in TX about the same amount of time! I have lived in NH, VA, MA, and now TX. My brother lives in Houston. I try and go down as often as I can but the drive from Dallas can be very long. So where are you and your bf going to stay?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad new Rosie, but you're beyond help



None? Oh well...that's the breaks I guess.

Nevertheless:

Welcome Michelle and Brad!   We love newbies!
(FYI...Wallyb will eat you for breakfast..but otherwise he's ok)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Oh gosh, you just reminded me..

Tomorrow is Monday!  (Or as I call it....Wally is back on the Dis day!) 

UGH!


----------



## Bradintx

Oh yes OM it is Monday tomorrow...yuck!

Hi Michelle, yes Dallas can be a long drive or it can be a short flight!
We are staying at the Coronado Springs Resort.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hi Brad, 

It's nice to see California Adventure getting some credit. Though I still think Disneyland is my favorite because they brainwashed me at a very early age, my bf and I spend most of our time at California Adventure.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh gosh, you just reminded me..
> 
> Tomorrow is Monday!  (Or as I call it....Wally is back on the Dis day!)
> 
> UGH!



  Hey Mr Mod! - You're suppose to love All The kids- equally!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Hey Mr Mod! - You're suppose to love All The kids- equally!



I love you, but I'm southern.  I remember a quote from _Designing Women_ that went something like "Here in the South, we love our crazy family.  Up north y'all hide them, down here we put them in a rocking chair on the front porch."


----------



## wallyb

*Oh joy - New people!*
Come regale us with your witty tales!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> *Oh joy - New people!*
> Come regale us with your witty tales!



That angel looks like she should be jamming out with an iPod on...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> That angel looks like she should be jamming out with an iPod on...



Jamming out on 
positive good vibes maybe!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Jamming out on
> positive good vibes maybe!



Good vibrations even!  Shall we get the band on the drum corpse thread to march to a Beach Boys medley, Wally?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Good vibrations even!  Shall we get the band on the drum corpse thread to march to a Beach Boys medley, Wally?



*Maybe some old Amy grant or Up with People?*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Maybe some old Amy grant or Up with People?*



Mike, does the band know any Up With People, numbers?

Or better yet!  Something by the OSMONDS!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Mike, does the band know any Up With People, numbers?
> 
> Or better yet!  Something by the OSMONDS!



No but the beach boy thing has been done!  Velvet Knights 1987!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> No but the beach boy thing has been done!  Velvet Knights 1987!



Oh dear!

Wally, you're going to have to teach the band to play "Up With People" music!

Be a dear and get right on that, won't you?

Thanks, love!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh dear!
> Wally, you're going to have to teach the band to play "Up With People" music!
> Be a dear and get right on that, won't you?
> Thanks, love!



*They can play whatever their little hearts feel.
Whatever it is I'm sure it will be a joyous sound!*


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *They can play whatever their little hearts feel.
> Whatever it is I'm sure it will be a joyous sound!*



How very sweet of you to say!  I'm sure they'll all be pleased as punch to find out that they have such a fan in you!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> How very sweet of you to say!  I'm sure they'll all be pleased as punch to find out that they have such a fan in you!



*Oh but I truly am!* 

I just wish they all could win!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Oh but I truly am!*
> 
> I just wish they all could win!



You know!  I think that YOU would look STUNNING in one of those hot pink and orange color guard ensembles! 

Let me see if I can find your picture, and we'll photoshop your head onto one of them!

It'll be like victorian scrapbooking!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You know!  I think that YOU would look STUNNING in one of those hot pink and orange color guard ensembles!
> 
> Let me see if I can find your picture, and we'll photoshop your head onto one of them!
> 
> It'll be like victorian scrapbooking!



You're Crafty!
*And so stunningly handsome.
I'm luck to know you!*


----------



## wallyb

*I bid you a fine adue.*
I'll be back tomorrow 
to spread more sunshine.
*Nifty dreams to all you kooky knuckle-heads.*


----------



## wallyb

*Hello and good day-
to what I know is just going to be a tip-top-terrific day!
Because of you!*​


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> You're Crafty!
> *And so stunningly handsome.
> I'm luck to know you!*



HEY!  Rob is MY gay crush!  Go find your OWN! 

I am leaving for WDW in 3 days and I am getting very cranky from waiting.  All this hearts and flowers stuff is fine, but don't think for a minute that I will let you flirt with Rob and get away with it!


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> HEY!  Rob is MY gay crush!  Go find your OWN!
> 
> I am leaving for WDW in 3 days and I am getting very cranky from waiting.  All this hearts and flowers stuff is fine, but don't think for a minute that I will let you flirt with Rob and get away with it!



*We could share!
Sharing is funtastic!
Rob has more than enough love and warmth 
for both of us!*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I don't think I like to share.  I will consider it.


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I don't think I like to share.  I will consider it.



I'm sure Rob would concur!
He's an agreeable sort!
What a guy!


----------



## wallyb

*To new and old friends alike-
tomorrow's just a dream away!*​


----------



## AngelOn9

michelle920 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I am new to the DISboards and wanted to say hi.  My name is Michelle I live down in TX.  I absolutely love Disney World and am thinking about a solo trip during mousefest.  Anyways hello to all!



Hey Michelle!  I am from TX...living in AR now though.  Welcome!  This is a funny group of folks here...sit back and enjoy the show...I do.


----------



## rosiep

AngelOn9 said:


> Hey Michelle!  I am from TX...living in AR now though.  Welcome!  This is a funny group of folks here...sit back and enjoy the show...I do.



No fair making us do all the work...get your butts in here and participate!!!


----------



## wallyb

*Wednesday Were Made for Hugging New Friends! *


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> *Wednesday Were Made for Hugging New Friends! *



Wednesdays are made for hugging new friends?????  So then are Thursdays made for Filing Sexual harassment suits at work because of the hugging from the day before?


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Wednesdays are made for hugging new friends?????  So then are Thursdays made for Filing Sexual harassment suits at work because of the hugging from the day before?



   Good one!


----------



## starann

I am Star....yes that is my real name (and if you saw me, what fills my bra is all real as well).  I have been lurking and posting here for about a month or so (maybe more) cause you guys are a lot more fun then the other boards (and a lot nicer too...yes, even you Wally).

I am married for 3 years now (I am straight).  We have 2 boys who are 3 and 4 (do the math, and if you are really good at adding and subtracting you will tell I am easy and didn't save myself for marriage!).  We also have custody my 12yo niece.  I am a nurse full time and sell 'adult toys' part time (see Wally, I told you, I am a very freaky girl).  My uncle Donny Ray (aka Donna Faye when she does her shows....those from NC might know her!) is gay.

We are going to WDW in Oct.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Nice to officially make your aquaintance Star!


----------



## bennyb98

Welcome Star!


----------



## jamieandben

starann said:


> I am Star....yes that is my real name (and if you saw me, what fills my bra is all real as well).  I have been lurking and posting here for about a month or so (maybe more) cause you guys are a lot more fun then the other boards (and a lot nicer too...yes, even you Wally).
> 
> I am married for 3 years now (I am straight).  We have 2 boys who are 3 and 4 (do the math, and if you are really good at adding and subtracting you will tell I am easy and didn't save myself for marriage!).  We also have custody my 12yo niece.  I am a nurse full time and sell 'adult toys' part time (see Wally, I told you, I am a very freaky girl).  My uncle Donny Ray (aka Donna Faye when she does her shows....those from NC might know her!) is gay.
> 
> We are going to WDW in Oct.



What city in NC would I find Donna Faye's show?


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> I* am Star....yes that is my real name (and if you saw me, what fills my bra is all real as well).  *I have been lurking and posting here for about a month or so (maybe more) cause you guys are a lot more fun then the other boards (and a lot nicer too...yes, even you Wally).
> 
> *I am married *for 3 years now (I am straight).  *We have 2 boys who are 3 and 4 (do the math, and if you are really good at adding and subtracting you will tell I am easy and didn't save myself for marriage!).*  We also have custody my 12yo niece.  I am a nurse full time and sell 'adult toys' part time (see Wally, I told you, I am a very freaky girl).  My uncle Donny Ray (aka Donna Faye when she does her shows....those from NC might know her!) is gay.
> 
> We are going to WDW in Oct.



STAR...I like you already! We have a lot in common..cept my daughters are now 22 and 24 yrs old.


----------



## wallyb

starann said:


> I am Star....yes that is my real name (and if you saw me, what fills my bra is all real as well).  I have been lurking and posting here for about a month or so (maybe more) cause you guys are a lot more fun then the other boards (and a lot nicer too...yes, even you Wally).
> .



Hi Star-
I got one for ya - my sister's name is Stormy.

And just why am I the mean one Missy?
I just did 3 days of sticky sweet and people hated me for it-
Could you cut me a break?  

Or do you want to be a *falling* Star?




I'm just saying ... things happen


----------



## rosiep

I have the bruises to prove that being mean to Wally isn't good for one's health.
Even if he does try to cushion the fall with scads of alcohol...


----------



## starann

Wally, I'm just saying....have you checked out the other boards....when they get on a topic, watch out cause it gets NASTY over there (and I don't mean NAS-TAY like over here ).  There are some very nice people over on the other boards, but yikes there are some others that make your 'comments' seem kitten like!  And please don't ever go back to that sweet crap cause my stomach can't handle it.

As for pushing me down stairs....I am pretty 'top heavy' and do a fine job of falling down the stairs all on my very own, alcohol not included...damn laws of gravity!


----------



## starann

Oh, I forgot...I got a better one for you Wally...my sister's name is Panda....like the bear.  She is 2.  Dad and wife #4 decided to start a new family.

I have 3 brothers...John (21), Danny (19) and Robert (2) and 3 sisters, Jennifer (older), Christie (step, older) and Panda (2).  I guess my father decided to be mean to the girls.  

We put the fun back in dysfunctional!


----------



## starann

jamieandben said:


> What city in NC would I find Donna Faye's show?



If she still does them (mom is not too sure since the place she did do them at closed and mom isn't sure if she has found a new place) it was in Beaufort NC.


----------



## ConcKahuna

starann said:


> As for pushing me down stairs....I am pretty 'top heavy' and do a fine job of falling down the stairs all on my very own, alcohol not included...damn laws of gravity!



Does that mean you bounce?  

In high school I had a friend named James Blizzard.  His sister was named Stormy.  

So yes, she was Stormy Blizzard.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ConcKahuna said:


> Does that mean you bounce?
> 
> In high school I had a friend named James Blizzard.  His sister was named Stormy.
> 
> So yes, she was Stormy Blizzard.



That is criminal. Did you hear about the judge in New Zealand that renamed a poor girl because her parents named her "Talula Does the Hula In Hawaii."


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That is criminal. Did you hear about the judge in New Zealand that renamed a poor girl because her parents named her "Talula Does the Hula In Hawaii."



 

I also used to work with a Pura Nieves.

For those who don't speak spanish, that's "pure snow"


----------



## WDWcanuck

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm new to the boards (As of today); however, I've been reading them for the past month. 

Live in Toronto, ON, Canada. Great city if you ever get the chance to visit. I've been to WDW twice, my last visit being in 1999 when I was 1997 when I was 15. 

Heading to WDW this September for a week with the b/f. We live together. Hoping to have a great time as I've been trying to get to WDW since I graduated univ. and, for some reason, haven't been able to get there! 

Anyway, just saying 'hello'. 

Dan...


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

WDWcanuck said:


> Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm new to the boards (As of today); however, I've been reading them for the past month.
> 
> Live in Toronto, ON, Canada. Great city if you ever get the chance to visit. I've been to WDW twice, my last visit being in 1999 when I was 1997 when I was 15.
> 
> Heading to WDW this September for a week with the b/f. We live together. Hoping to have a great time as I've been trying to get to WDW since I graduated univ. and, for some reason, haven't been able to get there!
> 
> Anyway, just saying 'hello'.
> 
> Dan...



Toronto is one of my favorite places to visit.  I used to go all the time when I lived in Detroit.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Howdy Dan! Welcome to the board.  Jump right in with both feet and get silly with us!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Howdy Dan! Welcome to the board.  Jump right in with both feet and get silly with us!



Hi Dan!

Actually don't get silly. This is a very serious thread where we discuss current issues and events. It's like "meet the press" with more gays.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey to the new people!   

Rule #1....Well we dont really have "rules" over here, JUST BEHAVE!

And by "behave" I mean hijack threads, make fun of Wally, and have fun!


Just remember, this is a Disney site!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey to the new people!
> 
> Rule #1....Well we dont really have "rules" over here, JUST BEHAVE!
> 
> And by "behave" I mean hijack threads, make fun of Wally, and have fun!
> 
> 
> Just remember, this is a Disney site!



*Okay - Now it's a rule!*
Just great.  

Need I remind you "Saccharin Wally" made his appearance 
the last time everyone piled on me - called me all manner of 
undeserved things - and broke my little heart.






I feel a sparkly basket full of kittens 
comming on again ... SOON!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *Okay - Now it's a rule!*
> Just great.
> 
> Need I remind you "Saccharin Wally" made his appearance
> the last time everyone piled on me - called me all manner of
> undeserved things - and broke my little heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a sparkly basket full of kittens
> comming on again ... SOON!



Here i was thinking you liked it when all the guys piled on you. 
Remember the football team?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> *Okay - Now it's a rule!*
> Just great.
> 
> Need I remind you "Saccharin Wally" made his appearance
> the last time everyone piled on me - called me all manner of
> undeserved things - and broke my little heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a sparkly basket full of kittens
> comming on again ... SOON!



Well hopefully the basket of kittens feeling will be gone, but the time I get back.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Here i was thinking you liked it when all the guys piled on you.
> Remember the football team?



Well That was fun - but the coaching team too - that was a bit much - 
I was *so late* for church.


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well hopefully the basket of kittens feeling will be gone, but the time I get back.



...or it could be worse by then. 
Bring me back something pretty just incase - okay?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> Hey to the new people!
> 
> Rule #1....Well we dont really have "rules" over here, JUST BEHAVE!
> 
> And by "behave" I mean hijack threads, make fun of Wally, and have fun!
> 
> 
> Just remember, this is a Disney site!



Well if it's a rule I must!

Hey Wally, is that your face or did your neck . . . . no wait that's been done to death...

A priest a rabbi and wally are on an airplane . . . no, not Disney friendly

I'll have to get back to you Mike.


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> A priest a rabbi and wally are on an airplane . . . no, not Disney friendly



And needless to say, there are 2 religions that are now short clergy....


----------



## wallyb

Okay!-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So now I'm evil *AND* I kill people?


----------



## wallyb

*Someone explain to Rosie why this is happening ...
again ... all next week.*  

See you on the *
Super Sweet Sunny Side!*  

*I want you all to have the -
most special weekend ever!*




*Try skipping!*​


----------



## RickinNYC

wallyb said:


> *Someone explain to Rosie why this is happening ...
> again ... all next week.*
> 
> See you on the *
> Super Sweet Sunny Side!*
> 
> *I want you all to have the -
> most special weekend ever!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Try skipping!*​



God I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hurrah! I love Sugar Wally! It's going to be sunshine and lollipops from now on!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Someone explain to Rosie why this is happening ...
> again ... all next week.*
> 
> See you on the *
> Super Sweet Sunny Side!*
> 
> *I want you all to have the -
> most special weekend ever!*
> 
> Woe to who ever is responsible for this......The voodoo dolls are coming out and Kinglouie..yours has big big hips! (likes Wally this way indeed!!)​


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> wallyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Someone explain to Rosie why this is happening ...
> again ... all next week.*
> 
> See you on the *
> Super Sweet Sunny Side!*
> 
> *I want you all to have the -
> most special weekend ever!*
> 
> Woe to who ever is responsible for this......The voodoo dolls are coming out and Kinglouie..yours has big big hips! (likes Wally this way indeed!!)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me.  I didn't set him off this time.  I've been sitting here taking my happy pills and trying to not look too much like a chipmunk with my swollen cheeks.​
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> rosiep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me.  I didn't set him off this time.  I've been sitting here taking my happy pills and trying to not look too much like a chipmunk with my swollen cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaw..I think you look cute like that!
Click to expand...


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> rpmdfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaw..I think you look cute like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rosie!  That makes all the excruciating pain and swelling worth it!
> 
> Oops!  Starting to get cranky.  Must be time for another dose of darvosett!
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiep

I was being sincere...I love chipmunks 

Take those drugs Mr! Evereything will look better in the morning (or afternoon..whatever)


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Okay!-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm evil *AND* I kill people?



The "dramatic prairie dog" is one of the best videos ever!

And I didnt say you killed the priest and rabbi, just inferred that after you they wouldn't be fit to be clergy


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> The "dramatic prairie dog" is one of the best videos ever!
> 
> And I didnt say you killed the priest and rabbi, just inferred that after you they wouldn't be fit to be clergy



I love the prairie dog video too.

But see Wally...he wasn't saying you're bad. He was saying you're so bad you're good. A bad man who can turn the good bad...that's good..no? Oh, my bad.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I love the prairie dog video too.
> 
> But see Wally...he wasn't saying you're bad. He was saying you're so bad you're good. A bad man who can turn the good bad...that's good..no? Oh, my bad.



Or maybe he was saying:

"You take the good,
You take the bad,
You take them both,
And there you have . . . . . "


----------



## rosiep

You know...I think you're on to something there!

(how are you feeling today Rob? Has the swelling gone down? Has the drugs worn off? Did you have a change of heart and now decided I'm da bomb???)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> You know...I think you're on to something there!
> 
> (how are you feeling today Rob? Has the swelling gone down? Has the drugs worn off? Did you have a change of heart and now decided I'm da bomb???)




To answer your questions in order:  No, no, and no.


----------



## rosiep

Not even a little?...sniff sniff


----------



## ConcKahuna

But at least you've got the pain pills!


----------



## LuisT

Alright. Well, I have been on these forums for A WHILE. Just never had time to post anything.. Anyways..

My name is Luis.
I am 15 
I believe I am gay/bi.. Most likely bi (more interested in guys ;])
I live in illinois.
I have been to disney world 16 times. (Once every year, besides last year.. Since I went twice ).
Thats basically it <3. Ohh and I am Single :X

-Luis


----------



## dale62676

Hi all,

I just joined and thought I'd say hi. My name is Dale, and ofcourse my fave Disney character is Dale! Dale >> Chip 
Visited WDW too many times to count, more recently b/c my parents work there, so a visit to see them also means going to the parks. I grew up going to Fort Wilderness in our RV, and also lived in Orlando for a year while stationed at the old Navy base in Orlando. 
I'm a queer trans woman, and I love WDW, amusement parks, and roller coasters. I will be staying at FW with the fam September 19-24, but I dream of the time having a girlfriend and visiting together. 
Until then, I'd love to meet up any other gay/queer WDW folks who would like to do 'drinking around EPCOT' or visit PI (before it closes! so sad!) sometime while I'm there. 
Thanks!
Dale


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Dale! 
Sorry I'll miss you. I'm not going to Disney until October.

What's it like having parents who work at Disney? Was that a dream they had?
Hope to see you posting to the board often!

Come on in..the water's fine...


----------



## dale62676

rosiep said:


> Welcome Dale!
> Sorry I'll miss you. I'm not going to Disney until October.
> 
> What's it like having parents who work at Disney? Was that a dream they had?
> Hope to see you posting to the board often!
> 
> Come on in..the water's fine...



Hi!

The free passes are great! And we're staying at FW on my dad's employee discount. My parents did move to Orlando to do a semi-retirement while working at WDW. It was weird when coming out though, as they were not so supportive at first and I'm like, you work for Disney! If you can dream it, you can do it! 
My best visit to WDW was 2 years ago, just after I transitioned, my first as the 'real' me. My mom finally came around, and we saw all the girls running around the MK with Cinderella/Snow White costumes, and she said to me, "I bet you wished you could have done that". My heart melted!  
BTW, my name as a boy was also Dale, but I didn't want to change it as I love it! And it's also a girl's name. And getting to go up to a costumed Dale character in the parks and saying, "I'm a Dale too!" and getting a big chipmunk hug is too cute!


----------



## Saxton

Luis & Dale - welcome to the best board ever!  Jump in and have fun (but watch out for Wally and Rosie!).


----------



## bennyb98

Welcome Luis and Dale!


----------



## wallyb

*Hopping in to wish 
all the new DISkins a Sunny New Week! *


----------



## wallyb

*Did anyone tell you you're special today yet?
Let me be first...*




*You're Super Special ...2 me!*​


----------



## ConcKahuna

Strawberry shortcake makes me think of the Hoop Dee Doo.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Strawberry shortcake makes me think of the Hoop Dee Doo.



*You're a Silly Billy!*






*That just why we like U!*​


----------



## wallyb

Taa Taa for now!


----------



## wallyb

*Happy Tue. 2 U!*​


----------



## jjlara21

anyone here doing the college program in california?


----------



## manxtatt2

well here goes

im simon 

32 year old , org from northern ireland , now living on the isle of man 

been with my bf 5 years now 

going to disneyland paris in nov for the 1st time 

cant wait


----------



## rpmdfw

manxtatt2 said:


> well here goes
> 
> im simon
> 
> 32 year old , org from northern ireland , now living on the isle of man
> 
> been with my bf 5 years now
> 
> going to disneyland paris in nov for the 1st time
> 
> cant wait



Welcome, Simon!

Jump right in and join in the fun on the boards.  It's a great group of people.

We went to Dinseyland Paris in 2006 and LOVED it.  Loved Paris, too!  We're planning a return trip in 2010.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## manxtatt2

thanks for the welcome


----------



## rosiep

manxtatt2 said:


> well here goes
> 
> im simon
> 
> 32 year old , org from northern ireland , now living on the isle of man
> 
> been with my bf 5 years now
> 
> going to disneyland paris in nov for the 1st time
> 
> cant wait



Hi Simon!  
Welcome to the board!
Won't you please take lots of pictures for us in DLP???


----------



## ConcKahuna

jjlara21 said:


> anyone here doing the college program in california?



Not I, but I'm one of those owned by WDW.  

And  Simon!!


----------



## WittyreaderLI

Hi all,

This will serve as an introduction/semi personal ad for myself!

I'm a 27 year old librarian who is gay and interested in talking with/getting to know some gay Disney fans. I live on Long Island in New york. I've been to the parks about 9 times in my life, and plan on another trip this January (I was there in Jan of 2008). My favorite park is probably either EPCOT or Magic Kingdom, and I will go on almost every ride except for Rock 'N Rollercoaster and Mission SPACE. If you think you'd like to chat, please hit me up via private message. Thanks!

Brian


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey Brian!

Welcome.

Just a reminder, you will not be able to PM till you get 10 posts under your belt, so get busy!   

Mike


----------



## rosiep

Hi Brian...

I'm Rosie formerly from NYC. I used to be a page at the Donnell Library.
(That's right everyone....A page...in a library!   )




(say hi back..then you'll have three posts and be on your way to PMing!)


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome, Brian!


----------



## Sacto WDW Buff

I love Disneyland and WDW both, have a time share in Boardwalk Villas and would like to link up with someone in Sacramento?  Any suggestions?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Hi Brian...
> 
> I'm Rosie formerly from NYC. I used to be a page at the Donnell Library.
> (That's right everyone....A page...in a library!   )
> (say hi back..then you'll have three posts and be on your way to PMing!)



YOU CAN READ?


----------



## Timrobb

of course she can read Wally, how else would she get all those names/numbers off the bathroom walls??


----------



## rosiep

Timrobb said:


> of course she can read Wally, how else would she get all those names/numbers off the bathroom walls??



And just what are you doing in the _GIRLS_ bathroom?????


----------



## Zspa<3ariel

Havent posted in a while , but I am getting pumped for my Oct. trip to WDW


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> YOU CAN READ?


 
I'm more shocked that she could actually keep quiet.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> I'm more shocked that she could actually keep quiet.



I did end up quitting.....


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> And just what are you doing in the _GIRLS_ bathroom?????



I was going to ask you the same thing


----------



## kingLouiethe1

ConcKahuna said:


> I was going to ask you the same thing



Well, when one is in drag the whole question of which restroom to use becomes a big gray area


----------



## ConcKahuna

Wouldn't that be "big gay area."?


----------



## Timrobb

I like to wander in every now and again to see what the big "fuss" is over.  Only thing I ever see is a lot of ankles . . .


----------



## Leoscrp27

My Name is Leo, I'm from Laguna Niguel California.  I was a cm for 8 years at Disneyland and DCA, but now make my living in the orthotics and prosthetics field.
    My favorite Disney Park is Epcot

     I usually try and make it out to the World at least once a year, usually between November and January.

        I'm very new to this community, I just joined yesterday and I am looking forward to meeting some new friends who enjoy the parks as much as I do. 

       I'm recently Married to John, we met three years ago at the Mousecars at Disneyland and knew it was forever.

       I'm still learning all the abbreviations that are used on here, and would love any help.
          Write me a message! I'm looking forward to meeting some new friends!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Leo! 

Even though I live on the West Coast WDW is my favorite destination. 
We have great fun on these boards, please jump right in and have fun!
And just remember...no matter what anyone may say I"M NOT A BRAT!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timrobb said:


> I like to wander in every now and again to see what the big "fuss" is over.  Only thing I ever see is a lot of ankles . . .




Oh my


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hi, Leo!  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hi Leo, 

Rosie is not a brat, she may be the devil, but those rumors are as of yet unconfirmed.

Welcome, feel free to ask me anything, my wisdom is infinite and surpassed only by my modesty which is even more infinite.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Leo!!

I can't say I've ever met anyone in the prosthetics field, must be interesting!

And Conga Rats on the wedding!!


----------



## wallyb

Leoscrp27 said:


> I'm still learning all the abbreviations that are used on here, and would love any help.
> Write me a message! I'm looking forward to meeting some new friends!



One important one - SRA! 
_Stupid Rosie Again! _
Usually followed by and eye roll.
You'll need that one alot.


----------



## Leoscrp27

Thanks for the warm replies.
      The orthotic field is somewhat intersting, but I do miss my days in the parks. 
        I'm looking forward to getting to become friends with some new people.
   There are so many different places to post on here, it's a little overwhelming.
        Any tips on getting to know people within this community?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just hang out long enough and you will get to know who is crazy, and who is crazier!   

There are usually two or three very active threads going at one time, that will give you a start!

Once again, welcome!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> One important one - SRA!
> _Stupid Rosie Again! _
> Usually followed by and eye roll.
> You'll need that one alot.



STRIKE TWO!

(strike one was unannounced)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> STRIKE TWO!
> 
> (strike one was unannounced)



unannounced does not count!
You can't just make up the rules Missy!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> unannounced does not count!
> You can't just make up the rules Missy!



Where have you been? I can so and I did..now watch your p's and q's.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I got a copy of her Strike #1........


----------



## wallyb

Maybe someone - COULD TELL ME!  
Or am I suppose to guess?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> unannounced does not count!
> You can't just make up the rules Missy!





wallyb said:


> Maybe someone - COULD TELL ME!
> Or am I suppose to guess?



And we all know he's going to get strike 3 soon enough, so let's just punish him him now! Do it Mike, do it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I'm here to serve *you* Louie!


----------



## Saxton

Rosie's Rules:

Strike 1 - tease Rosie and she'll pout
Strike 2 - tease her again and she'll whine & stomp her feet
Strike 3 - tease her a third time and she starts pushing people down the stairs.

Strike 2 can come without Strike 1 and may simply be based on Rosie's lack of chocolate that day.  At Rosie's discretion she may immediately elevate the status to Strike 3.  It's as clear as ... well .... it is Rosie after all!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm here to serve *you* Louie!



Wow that felt good, I need a cigarette now


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm here to serve *you* Louie!



You want me out - I'm out. 
Bye.


----------



## hematite153

wallyb said:


> You want me out - I'm out.
> Bye.



Yeah, you can cut out the gluten, but, cutting out the disboards is something completely different!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> You want me out - I'm out.
> Bye.



Does this mean sweet sugary Wally is coming back tomorrow?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Maybe someone - COULD TELL ME!
> Or am I suppose to guess?



There is no strike one...I made it all up...so sue me...no better yet let me have that cigarette the monkey is smoking..that's it  make me smoke till I puke!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> You want me out - I'm out.
> Bye.



NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
*gasps for breath*
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> You want me out - I'm out.
> Bye.



Oh Wally, we were just "teasing"..... its safe to come out and play!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You want me out - I'm out.
> Bye.



I'm confused...Wally haven't you been out since you were like 16????


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> I'm confused...Wally haven't you been out since you were like 16????



I thought Wally came out on Community Showcase! 

OK all you Boston folks..... 

"Star of the day...........


----------



## wallyb

hematite153 said:


> Yeah, you can cut out the gluten, but, cutting out the disboards is something completely different!





kingLouiethe1 said:


> Does this mean sweet sugary Wally is coming back tomorrow?





rosiep said:


> There is no strike one...I made it all up...so sue me...no better yet let me have that cigarette the monkey is smoking..that's it  make me smoke till I puke!





OrlandoMike said:


> Oh Wally, we were just "teasing"..... its safe to come out and play!



*Yeah!* - I thought so.  
You people need to *stop* toying with my emotions!


----------



## hematite153

wallyb said:


> *Yeah!* - I thought so.
> You people need to *stop* toying with my emotions!



But,... I thought you *wanted* to play...


----------



## wallyb

hematite153 said:


> But,... I thought you *wanted* to play...



Yes ... by MY rules.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Yes ... by MY rules.



Mistress WallyB -- dark dominatrix of the DIS board...


----------



## hematite153

wallyb said:


> Yes ... by MY rules.



Sorry, doesn't work that way!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Mistress WallyB -- dark dominatrix of the DIS board...



Damn Straight!  


Oooh ick! - I said straight.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Damn Straight!
> 
> 
> Oooh ick! - I said straight.



Now go say 10 Hail Mary's and drink 2 Bloody Mary's.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> Now go say 10 Hail Mary's and drink 2 Bloody Mary's.



Well... the Hail Marys might fit in with his current regimen of clean living and self-denial but I dunno about the Bloody Marys...


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Mistress WallyB -- dark dominatrix of the DIS board...


 

Wally??? Is that you???


----------



## ConcKahuna

Saxton said:


> Wally??? Is that you???



I need one of those for outside my house at Halloween!

The old lady acrss the street would love it!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Saxton said:


> Wally??? Is that you???



OMG! That is Fabulous!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Wally??? Is that you???



I need to punish you.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> I need to punish you.



your presence isn't our punishment


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> your presence isn't our punishment



My presence is a present!  

But not for you - you don't deserve me.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> I need to punish you.


 

MODS:  Could you please turn away for a while?  I've got so many good replies and it's a shame not to use them!


----------



## johnparker72

Well hi there from Bradford, England.  This is my first post on the Disboard but I have been listening to the podcast since my boyfriend bought an Ipod.

We have been to the World every year since 2006 and I must admit that we have fallen in love with Orlando and most specific Disney.

Any how thanks for getting this far and I look forward to hopefully making some new friends who share my "love" for theme parks......

JP


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> My presence is a present!
> 
> But not for you - you don't deserve me.



I don't deserve you, at least we agree on something


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I don't deserve you, at least we agree on something



Yes - you're unworthy and unenlightened.  

Besides you wouldn't know what to do with me 
if you did have me.


----------



## Timrobb

Oh, Wally, yes he would . . . 

All he would need is a BIG cage, a collar, and a leash!


----------



## ConcKahuna

johnparker72 said:


> Well hi there from Bradford, England.  This is my first post on the Disboard but I have been listening to the podcast since my boyfriend bought an Ipod.
> 
> We have been to the World every year since 2006 and I must admit that we have fallen in love with Orlando and most specific Disney.
> 
> Any how thanks for getting this far and I look forward to hopefully making some new friends who share my "love" for theme parks......
> 
> JP



 JP!!

Please excuse Wally and the Bridezillas.  They tend to get caught up in what they are doing and forget common manners, like introductions


----------



## RobbNJ

johnparker72 said:


> Well hi there from Bradford, England.  This is my first post on the Disboard but I have been listening to the podcast since my boyfriend bought an Ipod.
> 
> We have been to the World every year since 2006 and I must admit that we have fallen in love with Orlando and most specific Disney.
> 
> Any how thanks for getting this far and I look forward to hopefully making some new friends who share my "love" for theme parks......
> 
> JP



Hi John!

Welcome to the boards!  

Robb


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> JP!!
> 
> Please excuse Wally and the Bridezillas.  They tend to get caught up in what they are doing and forget common manners, like introductions



Oh thanks for helping  me see the error of my ways ... 
Miss Manners.


----------



## Saxton

Welcome JP!  Jump right in and have some fun.


----------



## rosiep

Welcome John!
I love Disney too! Can't wit for my upcoming trip in October.


And Wally: That doll looked exactly like you!!!


----------



## wallyb

Why am I always getting bashed by *you people*?  
And the bigger question...
Why do I stick around here?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Why am I always getting bashed by *you people*?
> And the bigger question...
> Why do I stick around here?



It's not bashing, it's virtual love taps


----------



## hematite153

johnparker72 said:


> Well hi there from Bradford, England.  This is my first post on the Disboard ...



Welcome JP!



wallyb said:


> Why do I stick around here?



Because you love us!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome JP!

We do occasionally talk about Disney here, honest!


----------



## Bigbearsg

Hello I'm Bigbearsg I live in Singapore. I'm retired and do a lot of traveling around Southeast Asia. I well be going to my first Mousefest this year can't wait. I well be going to Disneyland for 4 days then off to WDW for 10 days.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Bigbearsg said:


> Hello I'm Bigbearsg I live in Singapore. I'm retired and do a lot of traveling around Southeast Asia. I well be going to my first Mousefest this year can't wait. I well be going to Disneyland for 4 days then off to WDW for 10 days.



*Welcome!  *

And congrats on your upcoming trip!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Bigbearsg said:


> Hello I'm Bigbearsg I live in Singapore. I'm retired and do a lot of traveling around Southeast Asia. I well be going to my first Mousefest this year can't wait. I well be going to Disneyland for 4 days then off to WDW for 10 days.



AWESOME!!! Have you been to Disneyland Honk Kong? or Tokyo Disney? (I have SO wanTed to see Disneyseas.) WELCOME!!!!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> It's not bashing, it's virtual love taps



Well stop tapping lovie!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome JP!
> 
> We do occasionally talk about Disney here, honest!



Yeah - I rememberer about 3 weeks ago ...
someone said something 
about it somewhere ... I think.


----------



## Bigbearsg

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> AWESOME!!! Have you been to Disneyland Honk Kong? or Tokyo Disney? (I have SO wanTed to see Disneyseas.) WELCOME!!!!



Yes I have been to Hong Kong Disneyland but not to Tokyo planing a trip to Tokyo next year.


----------



## Crashdown

Hey all -
not a introduction or reintroduction but I wanted to let y'all know I changed my tag -
 It was cybertheo - I changed my profile name to crashdown.
why?
because I use crashdown everywhere else.
and when I picked Cybertheo back in the 90's I was young and nieve -
I didn't quite relize everyone was putting 'cyber' before their name -
and while it does have my real name in it (and it means 'god' - which I like to remind my partner) - 'cybergod' is just a little too much, even for me...
and why crashdown - well - 'crash' has just sorta stuck since 'the accident'.


----------



## rosiep

Crashdown said:


> Hey all -
> not a introduction or reintroduction but I wanted to let y'all know I changed my tag -
> It was cybertheo - I changed my profile name to crashdown.
> why?
> because I use crashdown everywhere else.
> and when I picked Cybertheo back in the 90's I was young and nieve -
> I didn't quite relize everyone was putting 'cyber' before their name -
> and while it does have my real name in it (and it means 'god' - which I like to remind my partner) - 'cybergod' is just a little too much, even for me...
> and why crashdown - well - 'crash' has just sorta stuck since 'the accident'.



Crashdown
Crashdown
Crashdown....Got it!

Hi Theo


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Crashdown
> Crashdown
> Crashdown....Got it!
> 
> Hi Theo



Trust me ... She don't got it.  
Never did.  
Never will.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Trust me ... She don't got it.
> Never did.
> Never will.



In honor of this year's F&W....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBVlwRS6Nrc


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> In honor of this year's F&W....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBVlwRS6Nrc



love it!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Trust me ... She don't got it.
> Never did.
> Never will.



I got it once...antibiotics cleared it right up though!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I got it once...antibiotics cleared it right up though!



I thight you where one of those-
Chew on tree bark while looking at the new moon and holding a chicken claw in your right hand while chanting - kinda girls.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I thight you where one of those-
> Chew on tree bark while looking at the new moon and holding a chicken claw in your right hand while chanting - kinda girls.



It's bark at a tree, holding a clawed chicken......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It's bark at a tree, holding a clawed chicken......



Oooo - sorry - what was mine for - getting rid of unwanted hair?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oooo - sorry - what was mine for - getting rid of unwanted hair?



You should know...it's for finding hot red pants...or was that red hot pants???


----------



## clint999

Hi guys! My name is Kyle and I'm 21. I'm originally from VA. I have been dating my BF for 3 years now. I am very lucky. We live in Philadelphia. I'm a college student and BF is a teacher. We have several kids: two yorkies, a cat, and a parrotlet.  My two yorkies are especially spoiled. They travel more than most people!  

I enjoy going to the beach.. my favorite beaches are Dewey (very dog-friendly) and Rehoboth (very gay-friendly )- both in Delaware. We go down there every summer. I consider myself very domestic.. especially for a 21-year old. I especially enjoy interior design. I love love love Martha Stewart, haha. 

I love Disney World! We try to travel at least a few times a year and Disney World at least once. I love Disney World at Christmas and we've made the tradition of visiting in December. This past December was our second year of doing so. Most of my favorite rides are the ones people dislike.. TTA, Spaceship Earth, and Living with the Land!


----------



## ConcKahuna

clint999 said:


> Most of my favorite rides are the ones people dislike.. TTA, Spaceship Earth, and Living with the Land!



I love those ones!  I also like the Hall of Presidents, CoP, and the American Adventure  

Oh, and  to the boards!!


----------



## Leoscrp27

clint999 said:


> Most of my favorite rides are the ones people dislike.. TTA, Spaceship Earth, and Living with the Land!



Those are some of my favorites as well, I can't call it a day at Epcot unless I've done Spaceship Earth and Living with the Land.  Plus I can't miss The American Adventure, no matter how many times I see it, I still get all misty eyed.


----------



## Lights_Out

Hello, 

I'm not much for labels and I don't really categorize myself as a L or G or B or T, but I am a guy who's in love with another guy and we're very happy 

And I fully support Equal Civil Rights for the LBGT community


----------



## TeaForTulips

Well, better late than never right? 

Hello!   I'm Tarah ... 23, currently is Louisiana. Born and raised in Florida and travel there often.   We somehow manage to make an 8 hour drive each way into a weekend trip.  If you've never been to Santa Rosa Island, Florida (Pensacola Beach) you are missing out.. it's my second favorite place after WDW. I've also lived in OH, PA, and CA. I'm a certified professional nanny.  Haha. But I love it dearly. 

I have been dating my current g/f for three years. I was raised on Disney World and have been numerous times growing up. Jen  (the gf) has never been ... of course my family and I have been on a mission to change that as quickly as possible! My parents and ourselves will be headed to the House of Mouse in April. Woo Hoo!  She says I have to stop talking about it 24/7 because she doesn't want to get worn out before it gets here ... of course I forgive her and understand that this way of thinking will change after the trip.  

Anyway, I came across this board and thought it looked enjoyable and a great outlet for my disney excitement!  

Thursday-Sunday she and I are taking a long weekend trip with my family to visit the lovely grandmother in Iowa (any reason to get out of town is a good reason) so if someone does reply to me and I don't get back until next week please forgive me!  

Until then, Ciao!


----------



## TeaForTulips

PS - My one tragic detail already for our trip is that the Hall of Presidents will be closed to add the new Prez.... this is one of my favorites! I hate that she will have to miss it on her first Disney trip!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Newbies...

Now that you've introduced yourselves...come on over and post a thread. Ask a question or start a conversation....just so Wally and I can hijack it ok?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

¡Bienvenidos! Permanecer sentados por favor


----------



## Namine

My name is Gerardo, or G for short. I live in Rochester Hills, Michigan a northern suburb of Detroit.  I've never been to any Disney park, but go to Cedar Point frequently. My DP got me hooked on Disney by taking me to the Disney Store and buying Disney art. Its starting to get addicting. We are going on the PodCast Cruise next May.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Namine said:


> My name is Gerardo, or G for short. I live in Rochester Hills, Michigan a northern suburb of Detroit.  I've never been to any Disney park, but go to Cedar Point frequently. My DP got me hooked on Disney by taking me to the Disney Store and buying Disney art. Its starting to get addicting. We are going on the PodCast Cruise next May.



Cedar Point?!?!? You and Mike, our Mod, may possibly have run into each other there!!! WELCOME to the party
!  ​


----------



## ConcKahuna

Lights_Out, Tarah, and Gerardo!!

Jump on in to any threads you like!  We're a bunch of opinionated, snarky, trouble-makers around here, so we take everything lightly and expect smart-alek comments!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Namine said:


> I've never been to any Disney park, but go to Cedar Point frequently.




We need to chat!


----------



## rrobichaud

Just got wind of this website and wanted to say hi.

My partner made me discover Disney World 18 months ago for my 40th birthday. We have since become DVC members and have been there 5 times in a year!

We did a Western Caribbean Disney Cruise last January and are going back on January 3rd 2009 for the Eastern one. This time we are taking his 15 yo son, my mom, sister, brother and sister in-law. We're Disney sluts and I think it's contagious. lol

Is anyone one here going on that cruise? 

Looking forward to chatting up a storm with you, 

Have fun, play nice!


----------



## gmi3804

I have a convention to attend in Orlando in early-November, so naturally I'm going to stay on-property and try to minimize my "work" and maximize my Disney-going.

42, partnered for 17 years, professional.  I'll be traveling to WDW alone for the first time.  I think it may be an interesting time, and am looking forward to it.

I've been going to WDW since 1974, at the Poly.  Been hooked ever since.

George


----------



## R2D1

Hi everyone, my name is R2 and I just happened upon this message board!

My partner (T2) and me have been together for nearly 9 years now. We reside in the obscure Kalamazoo, Michigan and are both IT nerds.  

We are big Disney fans and have been to both Disneyland and Disneyworld twice in the past 7 years. We plan on going to Gay Days in 2009 (we went back in 2003) and are really excited about it.

To answer the normal questions:

Fav park: Magic Kingdom
Fav show: Fantasmic
Fav ride: it's a small world
Fav parade: ELP
Fav non-Disney park: Cedar Point

If you're from Michigan, be sure to drop me a line. Heck, even if you're not, drop me a line!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hi New Peeps!  Please feel free to jump in anywhere! Hint: There is some very fun stuff goin' on over in the VOTE WALLY thread atm. The more snarkitude posted on that piece of ripe cheese, the merrier!  
  ​


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome to all the new folks!

And once again...

Cedar Point rocks!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hi New Peeps!  Please feel free to jump in anywhere! Hint: There is some very fun stuff goin' on over in the VOTE WALLY thread atm. The more snarkitude posted on that piece of ripe cheese, the merrier!
> ​


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hi New Peeps!  Please feel free to jump in anywhere! Hint: There is some very fun stuff goin' on over in the VOTE WALLY thread atm. The more snarkitude posted on that piece of ripe cheese, the merrier!
> ​



  And I had you on my side!


----------



## jeanigor

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome to all the new folks!
> 
> And once again...
> 
> Cedar Point rocks!



  * I bow to your superior knowledge and wise judgement.*   

Not that I would knock Disney, but I can't just jump in the car and spend an afternoon/evening there...unfortunately.

Salut rrobichaud! Bienvenue!

Howdy GMI3804!

Hello fellow Michigander, R2D1! Always nice to find someone else that lives in the great white (snow-covered) mitten!

Can't forget to say hi to Namine. I mean it would be just as easy to walk into the other room; but, it's the thought that counts. Right?


----------



## OrlandoMike

jeanigor said:


> Not that I would knock Disney, but I can't just jump in the car and spend an afternoon/evening there...unfortunately.



Its all a matter of perspective!  Disney, I can hop in the car and be there in 20 minutes.....Blech....

Cedar Point requires a flight and a motel!  

When you boil it down, they are both great places, it just depends on where you are at when you are on "vacation".

Or as I tell people...."At Cedar Point...the roller coasters don't fit in buildings!"


----------



## hematite153

I have to catch a plane, or, take a loooong drive to get to EITHER Disney or Cedar Point and...

I'm sorry Mike, but, I'd chose Disney anyday!

(Granted the two times I've headed to Cedar Point have involved buses from H#$@*!, but, I'd still prefer Disney.)


----------



## gmi3804

I have to agree about Cedar Point.  Quite a different experience than Disney (not necessarily better/worse), but as far as traditional amusement parks go, they don't get any better than Cedar Point!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> And I had you on my side!



Oh Sweetie...I didn't mean to hurt your feelings.  You and ripe cheese are two of my very most favorite things in all the world.


----------



## jeanigor

All this talk of Cedar Point made us decide to take a trip this weekend.  
Up here it will turn to the nasty side of cold    all to quickly, and amusement parks tend to be seasonal. November 2 is closing day for the season.  And we have plans for the next two weekends, so its now or never. They also have a soft ticket Halloween event that's kinda like Halloween Horror Nights @ US.
Then the waiting beings until next season.  No word on what the new attraction is going to be. Just pics of about 6 semi's full of lumber. How helpful is that?
Although the 2009 opening day hasn't officially been announced either, I am afraid its going to be May 9,2009. Bad part about that is--the PodCast Cruise. We plan on flying down to Orlando on the morning of the 9th. So, I guess we miss opening day...there will be others.

(btw, by my count there are only 206 days {~4928 hours} until 'Fun on a Boat'    )


----------



## SkyMedik

OK...so I admit to skipping most of this thread  *cowers*    But I understand this is the place to introduce and reintroduce....  So....after over a year's absence, I'd like to say hello to everyone again.  I'm Zach....25 years old...living in Maryland. Planning an upcoming trip this December and was reminded of the DIS boards. So thanks for the great info and I look foward to talking to all of you soon!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

SkyMedik said:


> OK...so I admit to skipping most of this thread  *cowers*    But I understand this is the place to introduce and reintroduce....  So....after over a year's absence, I'd like to say hello to everyone again.  I'm Zach....25 years old...living in Maryland. Planning an upcoming trip this December and was reminded of the DIS boards. So thanks for the great info and I look foward to talking to all of you soon!



Nice to see you're back!!!


----------



## Kennywife

Name: Anna
Orientation: bi
Marital status: married to a great guy Kenny. See user name.  
Job: Travel Writer
Fave Disney Park: Epcot
Fave Non Disney Park: Universal
Fave ride: POTC/It's a small world/Splash Mountain
Best friend: cousin who is lesbian; gf just had gastric bypass surgery, lost 35 pounds already!  

Anna


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Anna!


----------



## soulmates

HI All,

We are Chris & Christy from NC. We've been partners since June 2006. We live happily together with my 13 year old daughter. I'm a HUGE Disney fanatic from way back, poor Christy has never been!! Needless to say, we're planning her FIRST trip, Aug 2009!!  We LOVE LOVE LOVE to travel, go wine tasting, the arts, SHOPPING, and being together as a family. We're both outgoing ladies, one is more athletic and one ( Me Me!!) is very girlie!! Christy is a federal officer and I work at Duke.


----------



## jamieandben

Welcome C&C 
Hi neighbor 
Just south of charlotte here.


----------



## soulmates

Thanks for the friendly HELLO!!


----------



## pyr8freak87

Hello, my name is Megan and i've been lurking on here for a little bit   Anyways, I used to be eeyorelvr10, but somehow or another my mom hijacked my name and took it over.  So now I got a new one and decided to start posting myself.  I'm 21 yrs old and live in So Cal, about 15 min from disneyland w/o traffic.  I'm a huge disney fan (my favorite characters of all time are eeyore and anything pirates, hence the name) and I get that from my mom.  Every chance she gets she goes on a Disney cruise, and when I can I tag along.... I think she has totaled almost 20 cruise to date, and still has more planned.  Me I've totaled a little more than half that. Can you say Disney/DCL Fanatic?  Well me, right now I'm more sure of who I am and my sexuality than ever before, but most of my family does not seem to want to accept it.  Other than that I love my life and love who I am, even with the struggles.  So far I'm enjoying this board and am feeling more at home than ever!


----------



## glenpreece

Hi everyone!!! I am so glad I stumbled across this board. I joined immediately. It's great to have a place for all of 'mos (lol) to talk disney. So other sites are not as friendly. Anyways. So I am Glen I live up here in the frozen norht (Canada, lol)  I am gay, single and I LOVE Disney!!!! I was never able to go as a kid, we could never afford it. So i went solo to visit some friends back in 2005 and I have been hooked ever since. I've been 6 times since then and I am going solo in Dec 08. I recently began living my dream as a Disney travel agent this year. I love helping people book and plan their trips it is like a dram come true. I love the characters and will spend most of my upcoming trip tracking them down. I am an avid scrapbooker when it comes to Disney. I am soooooo happy I found this board and look forward to getting involved here!!!!


----------



## wallyb

glenpreece said:


> Hi everyone!!! I am so glad I stumbled across this board. I joined immediately. It's great to have a place for all of 'mos (lol) to talk disney. So other sites are not as friendly. Anyways. So I am Glen I live up here in the frozen norht (Canada, lol)  I am gay, single and I LOVE Disney!!!! I was never able to go as a kid, we could never afford it. So i went solo to visit some friends back in 2005 and I have been hooked ever since. I've been 6 times since then and I am going solo in Dec 08. I recently began living my dream as a Disney travel agent this year. I love helping people book and plan their trips it is like a dram come true. I love the characters and will spend most of my upcoming trip tracking them down. I am an avid scrapbooker when it comes to Disney. I am soooooo happy I found this board and look forward to getting involved here!!!!



"getting involved" -   What did you have in mind?


----------



## jeanigor

*Zach* 
 *Anna* 
 *Chris & Christy* 
 *Megan* 
 *Glen* 
*I've found the folks around here to be warm, welcoming and helpful. (Except for maybe that WallyB character. ) I'm sure you'll find the same.*


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> *Zach*
> *Anna*
> *Chris & Christy*
> *Megan*
> *Glen*
> *I've found the folks around here to be warm, welcoming and helpful. (Except for maybe that WallyB character. ) I'm sure you'll find the same.*



Now why are you singling me out like this?


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Now why are you singling me out like this?



Simply because Rosie isn't here to defend herself....and besides all anyone has to do is read some of your posts to know that you are nothing short of witty , charming ,  debonaire , youthful , spry , and many other adjectives found in Roget's.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> Simply because Rosie isn't here to defend herself....and besides all anyone has to do is read some of your posts to know that you are nothing short of witty , charming ,  debonaire , youthful , spry , and many other adjectives found in Roget's.



Better.  
I was just conjuring up a spell to send your way- I'll just put that on hold.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> I was never able to go as a kid, we could never afford it. So i went solo to visit some friends back in 2005 and I have been hooked ever since.  I recently began living my dream as a Disney travel agent this year.



I was the same way.  I have always wanted to go to Disney as a kid but growing up in Detroit my parents thought it was going to be too far, too expensive, and too crowded (my parents always used the excuse that they "heard" from other people that this was so).    So I never got to go until 2004, and I have been going ever since.  

Oh and feel free to sent me on a free trip if you would like being a travel agent *wink*


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I was the same way.  I have always wanted to go to Disney as a kid but growing up in Detroit my parents thought it was going to be too far, too expensive, and too crowded (my parents always used the excuse that they "heard" from other people that this was so).    So I never got to go until 2004, and I have been going ever since.
> 
> Oh and feel free to sent me on a free trip if you would like being a travel agent *wink*



Hey  I was moving in on the free trip action too! - I was just trying to get it by way of his pants.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Hey  I was moving in on the free trip action too! - I was just trying to get it by way of his pants.



   TRAMP!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> TRAMP!



Well it's the fastest way to "The magic kingdom" is it not?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well it's the fastest way to "The magic kingdom" is it not?



OK you got me on that one. 
How do you think i get to go every year.


----------



## Saxton

jeanigor said:


> Simply because Rosie isn't here to defend herself....and besides all anyone has to do is read some of your posts to know that you are nothing short of witty , charming , debonaire , *youthful , spry* , and many other adjectives found in Roget's.


 

Youthful & spry?!  Isn't spry one of those words used to describe senior citizens who are still active.  You know ... "Wally is very spry for his age".  

Welcome to all the new folks!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Hey  I was moving in on the free trip action too! - I was just trying to get it by way of his pants.





jamieandben said:


> TRAMP!



Yeah Wally. Glen likes nice clean-cut innocent guys like me.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yeah Wally. Glen likes nice clean-cut innocent guys like me.



   You wish!


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> Youthful & spry?!  Isn't spry one of those words used to describe senior citizens who are still active.  You know ... "Wally is very spry for his age".
> 
> Welcome to all the new folks!!




That annoying fly is back!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> You wish!



If I weren't so innocent and kind I would take a baseball bat to you


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Hey  I was moving in on the free trip action too! - I was just trying to get it by way of his pants.



hahahahah.. 
Yes but you don't tell people that, you have to lure them in with some seduction and skillz.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> If I weren't so innocent and kind I would take a baseball bat to you



 
Your about as innocent as wally


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yeah Wally. Glen likes nice clean-cut innocent guys like me.



I'm clean.  


And I can be nice when the mood suites me.


----------



## jamieandben

I<3EvilQueen said:


> hahahahah..
> Yes but you don't tell people that, you have to lure them in with some seduction and skillz.



I'm sure wally has skillz
He's been around a long time.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Your about as innocent as wally



That was unnecessarily harsh


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> hahahahah..
> Yes but you don't tell people that, you have to lure them in with some seduction and skillz.



Too long ... I'll be on Mr Toad's Wild Ride before you.  
(yes, I know it's gone)


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> That annoying fly is back!


 
I figured I better fill in for Rosie while she's gone.  But don't worry, I'll be gone next week.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jamieandben said:


> I'm sure wally has skillz
> He's been around a long time.




So it would be like a comparrison between an abbacus and a new top of line computer.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I'm sure wally has skillz
> He's been around a long time.



Well there is that one you taught me Jamie -
with the cream cheese and the garden hose.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I figured I better fill in for Rosie while she's gone.  But don't worry, I'll be gone next week.



... but not forgotten


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well there is that one you taught me Jamie -
> with the cream cheese and the garden hose.



That was a good one.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That was unnecessarily harsh




Bless your heart


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well there is that one you taught me Jamie -
> with the cream cheese and the garden hose.



Ohh, teach me that one


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ohh, teach me that one



Yep your innocent


----------



## jeanigor

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ohh, teach me that one



Me, too! Me, too!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I was the same way.  I have always wanted to go to Disney as a kid but growing up in Detroit my parents thought it was going to be too far, too expensive, and too crowded




Oh I can beat you on that one!  My parents took me to Disney!   

To the *preview center* two weeks before the MK opened!   

The lovely hostess Julie was all like "Look what it's going to be like in just two more weeks!"


Scarred me for life!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Yep your innocent



The best way to be innocent is to know what naughty people do, so I don't do the same thing


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh I can beat you on that one!  My parents took me to Disney!
> 
> To the *preview center* two weeks before the MK opened!
> 
> The lovely hostess Julie was all like "Look what it's going to be like in just two more weeks!"
> 
> 
> Scarred me for life!



Did you just offer to beat him?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Did you just offer to beat him?



To this day it is a heated topic on every holiday!  Mom is always like "But you got to go to Cedar Point every summer!


----------



## jeanigor

OrlandoMike said:


> To this day it is a heated topic on every holiday!  Mom is always like "But you got to go to Cedar Point every summer!



Woo Whoo! More props for Cedar Point!!!    

But I agree Mr. Mike, its not the same. Not even close.


----------



## OrlandoMike

jeanigor said:


> Woo Whoo! More props for Cedar Point!!!
> 
> But I agree Mr. Mike, its not the same. Not even close.



Oh she mannaged to do some serious damage at Cedar Point also!  

Remember the Silver Dollar Pancake place?  (It's the Game Day Grill now)  Anyway, we would schlep all the way to Cedar Point, and you know what that drive down the causeway does to ya!  We would get in the park, and good ole Mom would insist we sit down for a "nice good breakfast" to start the day!  Are you freaking kidding me?  "I can see the Blue Streak from the window!"  Then of course we would have to take a little break, so I wouldn't get sick on the rides!  I tell you, *scarred for life! *  

Of course I wont even go into the hours I spent in that God forsaken smoke filled Fascination game room!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Too long ... I'll be on Mr Toad's Wild Ride before you.
> (yes, I know it's gone)




Mr Toad's Ride is small.  I like to ride larger "attractions"


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Mr Toad's Ride is small.  I like to ride larger "attractions"



Well served.
I bow to you sir!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> Well served.
> I bow to you sir!



well while you are bowed.....


----------



## Saxton

soulmates said:


> Christy is a federal officer and I work at Duke.


 
What agency does Christy work for?  Feel free to PM me if you would rather not post it.


----------



## Saxton

glenpreece said:


> Hi everyone!!! I am so glad I stumbled across this board. I joined immediately. It's great to have a place for all of 'mos (lol) to talk disney. So other sites are not as friendly. Anyways. So I am Glen I live up here in the frozen norht (Canada, lol) I am gay, single and I LOVE Disney!!!! I was never able to go as a kid, we could never afford it. So i went solo to visit some friends back in 2005 and I have been hooked ever since. I've been 6 times since then and I am going solo in Dec 08. I recently began living my dream as a Disney travel agent this year. I love helping people book and plan their trips it is like a dram come true. I love the characters and will spend most of my upcoming trip tracking them down. I am an avid scrapbooker when it comes to Disney. I am soooooo happy I found this board and look forward to getting involved here!!!!


 
Hi neighbor!  Where in Ontario?


----------



## glenpreece

wallyb said:


> "getting involved" -   What did you have in mind?



Well just about whatever or whoever I can get involved with !!!!



I<3EvilQueen said:


> I was the same way.  I have always wanted to go to Disney as a kid but growing up in Detroit my parents thought it was going to be too far, too expensive, and too crowded (my parents always used the excuse that they "heard" from other people that this was so).    So I never got to go until 2004, and I have been going ever since.
> 
> Oh and feel free to sent me on a free trip if you would like being a travel agent *wink*



Yeah even we agents don't get to travel for free my dear. Although I am open to somebody joining me on my upcoming solo trip.....




kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yeah Wally. Glen likes nice clean-cut innocent guys like me.



Lol innocent guys!!! You are all hilarious.


----------



## glenpreece

Saxton said:


> Hi neighbor!  Where in Ontario?



45mins east of Toronto!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Saxton said:


> Hi neighbor!  Where in Ontario?


I, too, am a neighbour. Just across the river. Or the Lake. or the other river. Or the other lake







> Yeah even we agents don't get to travel for free my dear. Although I am open to somebody joining me on my upcoming solo trip.....



Careful with the offers. Someone will surely take you up on it.


----------



## glenpreece

jeanigor said:


> I, too, am a neighbour. Just across the river. Or the Lake. or the other river. Or the other lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with the offers. Someone will surely take you up on it.



Ah no problem I never said I was innocent lol, I am actually quite good at what I do...... 

a roll in the hay with a stablehand is ok while you wait for Prince Charming right??? lol


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> Ah no problem I never said I was innocent lol, I am actually quite good at what I do......
> 
> a roll in the hay with a stablehand is ok while you wait for Prince Charming right??? lol



well if you went with someone you wouldn't be solo, now would you *wink*

and forget Prince Charming I want Prince Phillip


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> well if you went with someone you wouldn't be solo, now would you *wink*
> 
> and forget Prince Charming I want Prince Phillip



Yeah Phillip is good but t'd rather have Gaston. mmmm and hey if someone can keep up with me no problem. I am a drill sgt when it comes to WDW!!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

glenpreece said:


> Yeah Phillip is good but t'd rather have Gaston. mmmm and hey if someone can keep up with me no problem. I am a drill sgt when it comes to WDW!!!



Well as Sarah Palin likes to say "Drill, Baby, Drill"... or is that Tina Fey?


----------



## glenpreece

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Well as Sarah Palin likes to say "Drill, Baby, Drill"... or is that Tina Fey?



lol oh americans and their politics. But seriously I'd love to go and hang with a fellow 'mo at WDW.


----------



## jeanigor

glenpreece said:


> lol oh americans and their politics. But seriously I'd love to go and hang with a fellow 'mo at WDW.



Pardon me? Americans and our politics? Although I envy you truly multi-party political system, I sometimes feel that Parliament is a farce. Especially with a socially unpopular minority government.

I really wish a third party candidate could do something like the glorious Jack Leighton of the *NDP*!


----------



## glenpreece

jeanigor said:


> Pardon me? Americans and our politics? Although I envy you truly multi-party political system, I sometimes feel that Parliament is a farce. Especially with a socially unpopular minority government.
> 
> I really wish a third party candidate could do something like the glorious Jack Leighton of the *NDP*!



I was merely just commenting on SP basically being a joke. Hey I'd much rather vote for our PM instead of the confusing way we do it. I prefer how Americans get to vote for the President itself. Yes our politics are terrible too just not as important on the world stage as the US. All eyes on the US elections not ours, we might even have to vote again soon this minority thing is .....


----------



## rrobichaud

hey guys, from Montreal here.

and Glenn, we will be at Saratoga Springs on the 30th of dec.


----------



## ConcKahuna

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yeah Wally. Glen likes nice clean-cut innocent guys like me.






glenpreece said:


> Lol innocent guys!!! You are all hilarious.



 

See Louie, he's new and still knows better!

_I'm_ the innocent one.  Although I do like to make everyone's vacation "magical"....


----------



## Saxton

ConcKahuna said:


> See Louie, he's new and still knows better!
> 
> _I'm_ the innocent one. Although I do like to make everyone's vacation "magical"....


 
**** is our own fairy ... uh ... godfather??!!  He likes to spread the pixie dust.


----------



## glenpreece

rrobichaud said:


> hey guys, from Montreal here.
> 
> and Glenn, we will be at Saratoga Springs on the 30th of dec.



I'd love to go for New Year's someday.


----------



## ConcKahuna

glenpreece said:


> I'd love to go for New Year's someday.



Epcot is the best for NYE.  The fireworks are amazing!!


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Drill, Baby, Drill



Well this is what I like - enthusiasm and commitment!  

Are you usually laying down when you shriek this?


----------



## glenpreece

wallyb said:


> Well this is what I like - enthusiasm and commitment!
> 
> Are you usually laying down when you shriek this?




LOL I know I am.


----------



## wallyb

glenpreece said:


> LOL I know I am.



Just a warning - Glen you don't want to fraternize with me too much-
I guess I'm the Les Enfant Terrible of the DIS.  

All false accusation an lies of course!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Just a warning - Glen you don't want to fraternize with me too much-
> I guess I'm the Les Enfant Terrible of the DIS.
> 
> All false accusation an lies of course!



Don't believe this.  

Wally puts up a great front, but he's a big ole' softy!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Don't believe this.
> 
> Wally puts up a great front, but he's a big ole' softy!



I had such a great reply to this in my head..

But it would soooooooo get me points!


----------



## glenpreece

LOL, hey i like older guys


----------



## rpmdfw

glenpreece said:


> LOL, hey i like older guys



Did you just call Wally old?!?!?!?!   

I'd run if I were you.


----------



## jeanigor

glenpreece said:


> LOL, hey i like older guys



I like him already!


----------



## wallyb

glenpreece said:


> LOL, hey i like older guys



You have just significantly shortened 
your life expectancy!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't believe this.
> 
> Wally puts up a great front, but he's a big ole' softy!



A great front and a rockn' back too!


----------



## RickinNYC

glenpreece said:


> LOL, hey i like older guys



Then WELCOME!   

And no matter what, do NOT let Wally get you to start saying dirty things.  My finger is poised over the "points" button for him as it is, I don't want to add you to the list.  

RIGHT WALLY?!


----------



## glenpreece

oh did i??? hmm just having some fun

you are all a riot!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

glenpreece said:


> oh did i??? hmm just having some fun
> 
> you are all a riot!!!



Well fun is fun, but be careful. Wally is very touchy about his age, he hasn't been through "50" therapy yet.


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Then WELCOME!
> 
> And no matter what, do NOT let Wally get you to start saying dirty things.  My finger is poised over the "points" button for him as it is, I don't want to add you to the list.
> 
> RIGHT WALLY?!



Yeeessss Riiiiiiiick!  

Oppressor.


----------



## glenpreece

i wasn't trying to tease about age i was simply stating i like older guys that's it.


----------



## jeanigor

glenpreece said:


> i wasn't trying to tease about age i was simply stating i like older guys that's it.



Its all right, Wally has broad shoulders he can take a little ribbing. And its not your fault he's _that_ old.


----------



## RickinNYC

jeanigor said:


> Its all right, Wally has broad shoulders he can take a little ribbing. And its not your fault he's _that_ old.



Wally has broad shoulders?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

RickinNYC said:


> Wally has broad shoulders?



Yes.

Broad as in a woman's shoulders


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Wally has broad shoulders?



Well I hope somewhat - I go to the gym every damn day!

*And Mr NYC* - I do not make people say things they don't want to say-
I have no such power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 - can I help if if when I'm around it tends to 
bring out the more base side of mankind - and the boys get a bit "frisky" -  I think not.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Well I hope somewhat - I go to the gym every damn day!



Spending all that time in the steam room isn't going to do squat for your shoulders babe.


----------



## Saxton

glenpreece said:


> LOL, hey i like older guys


 
Did you know Wally just celebrated a birthday?  He still looks pretty good for his age.


----------



## Saxton

RickinNYC said:


> Wally has broad shoulders?


 
Padded shoulders always look bigger.  Ala Joan Crawford.


----------



## glenpreece

jeanigor said:


> Its all right, Wally has broad shoulders he can take a little ribbing. And its not your fault he's _that_ old.



lol


----------



## glenpreece

Saxton said:


> Padded shoulders always look bigger.  Ala Joan Crawford.





I feel a Dynasty flashback coming on


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> Did you know Wally just celebrated a birthday?  He still looks pretty good for his age.



So does King tut . . .


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Spending all that time in the steam room isn't going to do squat for your shoulders babe.



Sounds like someone's projecting.


----------



## wallyb

Mantra-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=285-qOZjt2g


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Sounds like someone's projecting.



wallyb:  Making getting points easy since 2006.

I don't want any more of my posts deleted this week though


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> wallyb:  Making getting points easy since 2006.
> 
> :



And just easy before then.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Mantra-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=285-qOZjt2g


 

There are so many things wrong with that song


----------



## dizcruisin

As TeaForTulips put it, better late than never!

A big Hi there and Hello!.  Im Trish.  Im 40+ and live with my partner Deb, also 40+, right smack in the middle of NC.  Weve been together over six years.  We have seven dogs (yes, 7 !) and two cats.

Ive been hooked on Disney for 40+ years  Disneyland, Disney World, Disney Store (RIP), movies, characters everything!  I introd Deb to WDW on our honeymoon in Aug 03.  She loves trips to WDW and loves that I LOVE to plan them and handle every last detail.  I, as so many others who love anything and everything Disney, get the similar roll of the eyes or chuckle when caught cruising the WDW or DCL websites, reading PassPorters, or of course, DISboards!  Im extremely excited about our upcoming trip in 56 days  three nights at WDW and then a Christmas cruise (four nights) on the Disney Wonder.  

Fav WDW Park  Epcot
Fav show  going with Disneys Mary Poppins on Broadway (just saw it amazing!!!)
Fave ride  3-way tie among Soarin, Rock n Roller Coaster, and Expedition Everest at WDW; hands down - Matterhorn Bobsleds at Disneyland
Fav parade  tie between Disneyland Main Street Electrical Parade (the original) and the Walt Disney World Resort Electrical Water Pageant

Soulmates and jamieandben  Hi neighbors!


----------



## RickinNYC

Welcome Trish!


----------



## jamieandben

Trish and Deb!!!
What part of NC... Was Charlotte here, now Rock Hill just south of


----------



## MaleficentFan

Howdy folks... thought I'd join the party.  My name is Stephanie.  I am a 34 year old, married mother of one adorable six month old daughter.  (I know I'm biased but she really is adorable!  )  We live in central New Jersey with our zoo... 4 cats, 3 dogs.  I'm an attorney... which largely translates to "I was too chicken to make a go at being an actress so I went to law school instead".  I satisfy my artsy side by doing community theatre... even got DH involved, although he's all techie!

I am a Disney nut... and I proudly turned DH into a Disney nut as well!  I've visiting the House of Mouse since I was a young child.  DH's first trip was our honeymoon in 2001... he's been hooked ever since.  We've gone at least once a year since then.  We've even chaperoned the high school senior class trip several times!

I am a MK girl at heart... it's where I fell in love with Disney.  That walk up Main Street will never lose it's magic!  I love all things thrill ride... but have a soft spot in my heart for the classics (Haunted Mansion, POTC, Peter Pan... and can I tell you about the near heart attack I had when I discovered they had gotten rid of Toad's Wild Ride?  )

My fave show is Festival of the Lion King... fave parade was the Boo To You parade from MNSSHP. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## the-matt-hatter

Hi All!

I thought it was time to join in on all the fun. I am 34 live in Fort Worth TX with my DH Josh. We have two dogs, Westdon and Sulley and two cats Evita and Iszy. Josh tolerates Disney while I heart everything Disney. Our last trip, to the world, was the first week in October. We cheated on Disney and had a two night affair at Universal, but I'll never tell. My favorite park is Disneyland.

Outside of Disney I enjoy Survivor, The Amazing anything on Bravo or Showtime and I admit I still watch The Real World. My ipod favorites are The Smiths, Depeche Mode and Tori Amos. My favorite color is Clear and I only eat the center from Cinnamon Buns. 

Say hello
matt


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hello and welcome Matt! I travel to Dallas for work, quite often. Not Fort Worth, but close, eh?

Nice to have you join us. We're a seriously fun group here so get ready to laugh, share and be all 'round wild and crazy!


----------



## Jeff90

Hey Everyone!

Jeff here and I am from the beautiful city of Asheville, NC.

Been married for 6 months to my wonderful and handsome partner, Jon.

Never been to Disney before but will be doing our 1st trip in January 2009 and can not hardly wait. We were going to Las Vegas for our getaway, but we decided to spend a week at the most happiest place on earth instead! We are so excited! The planning has been keeping me busy!

Its been great learning about WDW on the DIS....so much to learn and plan!

Look forward to sharing my "first time" with everyone.....


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Jeff!  

So how long are you going to be at the "Happy Place"?


----------



## Jeff90

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Jeff!
> 
> So how long are you going to be at the "Happy Place"?



Thanks for the warm welcome Mike!

We'll be there for 7 nights in January. Coming in on the 18th!


----------



## Shadowrose00

Well, I guess I could introduce myself, I am brand new here but been around other places for a while.

My name is Shannon and I am 26 years old. I am a mtf trans who has been with my current GF for the past year and a half. I was born in Edinburgh, Scotland but grew up in Dallas (Flower Mound), Houston (Katy), Cincinnati (Fairfield) and Richmond (Chesterfield). I currently live in Bowling Green, KY.

My GF and I leave for WDW on Monday and will be there until the 11th. My GF hasn't been to Disney since 1995 and it has been since 2000 that I was there. While there, I am hoping to maybe apply for a job at Disney. I am studying business admin/hospitality right now and would love to work at WDW.

My favorite non-Disney park would have to be Busch Gardens Williamsburg, even though I used to work there. Um, I LUV everything Disney and I am a huge Tigger fanatic. I even sleep every night with my little Tigger stuffy.

Nice to be here. *waves and blows a kiss*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome to our new posters!   Glad to have you all as part of our forum!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Shadowrose00 said:


> I am hoping to maybe apply for a job at Disney.




If you don't mind me asking, what type of job?  They are not really hiring right now because of the economy....


----------



## Shadowrose00

Anything really. Character or working in a hotel. Or since I was let go by Verizon Wireless at the end of last month, I wouldn't mind a reservation center job, since I have over 2 years experience doing that. But I also have contacts with InterContinental Hotels and the person there might have a front desk job with them too.


----------



## disneyprincss101387

Hello all!
 I'm AniKatrina, I'm 21 and live in Memphis, TN. I actually just came out to my mother last month! I am coming to Disney for the CP in Fall 09 and hope to meet my disney princess there  
 it's nice to "meet" you all! have a magical day


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

HI, New Peeps!!!!! 

​


----------



## raven0855

I am fairly new to Dis, I love it though!  I am a 27 year old woman married to an amazing 28 yo woman.  We live in Albany, NY and are going to try to start a family after our trip to WDW in Jan.  If I knew how to post a pic I would!!!


----------



## lovindopey

Hi, My name is Donnie & my husband is Doug
Im 35 & he is 46, we have been together for 15 years. 
Im originally from michigan and he is from jersey.
We live in Deltona Fl about 45 minutes from WDW.
Our favorite park is the magic kingdom, although we love all the parks,that is our favorite and the one we always end up at by the end of the day, Which is about once a week.
We are also huge fans of the fort wilderness campground, We camp there about once a month for 3 or 4 days. 

Would love to chat with some other disney addicts. LOL


----------



## OrlandoMike

lovindopey said:


> Would love to chat with some other disney addicts. LOL



Welcome!  You found the right place!


----------



## rescuerangerdude

Just wanted to introduce myself to the board, My name is Danny im 24 and my partner and I will be in Disney in January. I myself have been to Disney 18 times but my partner has never been so should be fun. I love the podcast and reading the boards. Thanks for having me. 


Washington DC


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Greetings Danny, Donnie, and Doug... Wow triple D's. 

And Donnie...woot to Michigan I amd originally from there too.


Congrats on being together for so long... but darnit... when are some single guys from the Atlanta area going to come on here?????

*kidding*
(not really)
*kidding*


Welcome yall.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome! Wonderful to have you here. Looking forward to getting to know you. Take care now!


----------



## ConcKahuna

everyone!


----------



## lovindopey

Hiya ken,
Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## lovindopey

Where about are you from in michigan?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

lovindopey said:


> Where about are you from in michigan?



Grew up in Lincoln Park (Downriver Area of Suburban Detroit) and then went to college at Eastern Michigan Universty.  Moved to Atlanta in 96


----------



## lovindopey

I know where that is  I grew up in a little town near houlton lake, Harrison. spent summers in flat rock, then after high school i moved to romulus and worked at detroit meto before moving here.


----------



## purplebubblez

Hello everyone,
My name is Lisa and I will be celebrating my 35th birthday at WDW MK on January 22nd,2009  I am so excited!!!  I am a HUGE fan of Tinkerbell but I also love Stitch,Buzz,Mickey and Lightning McQueen. My fave movie is the Lion King and I support LGBT rights. I'm single and Bi.


----------



## RAPstar

Hello, all! I'm Robert. In Dallas, TX. Doing my very first solo "adult" trip to Disney World for my birthday in June. I was gonna go last year, but decided to do Universal instead, because I though it'd be cheaper. Ha, it was about the same truth told, not to count what I paid to get my best friend to go. That's another story though. I work in the payday loan industry. Avid musical theater nut (cross your fingers that I get to be in Sweeney Todd this spring). Anywho, that's me in a nutshell. Even thought I'm not actually in a nutshell.....I believe that would be humanly impossible. Obviously. I shouldn't type things at 1:00am.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hi Purple and RAP! Welcome aboard!!!

I just happen to be in Dallas at the moment myself. (Work related). Ya'll keep it pretty darn cold here! 

Looking forward to getting to know both of you. Jump right in and have a grand time!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Hi Purple and RAP! Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> I just happen to be in Dallas at the moment myself. (Work related). Ya'll keep it pretty darn cold here!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know both of you. Jump right in and have a grand time!!!



Yeah, sorry about the ice.  We do try to limit that to 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## RAPstar

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Hi Purple and RAP! Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> I just happen to be in Dallas at the moment myself. (Work related). Ya'll keep it pretty darn cold here!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know both of you. Jump right in and have a grand time!!!



I like the winter. I just don't like the winter drivers  Though I think they may not be as bad as our drivers here when in rains.  



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Yeah, sorry about the ice.  We do try to limit that to 2 or 3 times a year.



I concur. Though it isn't as bad as last year, IMO.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

RAPstar said:


> Anywho, that's me in a nutshell. Even thought I'm not actually in a nutshell.....I believe that would be humanly impossible. Obviously. I shouldn't type things at 1:00am.



  I have a goofy sense of humor and appreciate 1am musings.


----------



## RickinNYC

Lots of newbies!  Welcome to all!


----------



## RAPstar

Tigger&Belle said:


> I have a goofy sense of humor and appreciate 1am musings.



Yay!! I found a new friend! lol


----------



## Tigger&Belle

RAPstar said:


> Yay!! I found a new friend! lol



Of course your 1am is my 2am, so I will be reading your musings the following day.


----------



## RAPstar

Tigger&Belle said:


> Of course your 1am is my 2am, so I will be reading your musings the following day.



Well, wouldn't it be the same day regardless?  I'm not far from bed time right now, and I should sleep a little easier since I've finally decided where I want to get ADR's for my trip. Now to hope I'm able to get them!! The over planner in my is happy. This my first time planning a trip to Disney. My trip in September was a breeze, since Universal was so slow then.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

RAPstar said:


> Well, wouldn't it be the same day regardless?


Do not, and I repeat do not confuse me with facts!  




RAPstar said:


> I'm not far from bed time right now, and I should sleep a little easier since I've finally decided where I want to get ADR's for my trip. Now to hope I'm able to get them!! The over planner in my is happy. This my first time planning a trip to Disney. My trip in September was a breeze, since Universal was so slow then.


It's always a relief to figure out some of the details of a trip like that. When is your trip?  My g/f has never gone to WDW...I can forgive her since she's a big kid at heart and I know would enjoy it. I can't wait to plan a trip with her sometime. First thing, though, is getting finances in order.   I do not like reality!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm going for my birthday (the 19th of June). I'll be there June 16-23. I know I'm crazy going during the busy summer, but the "stay 4 get 3 free" was such a good deal!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

RAPstar said:


> I'm going for my birthday (the 19th of June). I'll be there June 16-23. I know I'm crazy going during the busy summer, but the "stay 4 get 3 free" was such a good deal!



You'll be fine!  Just remember to get some sleep while you're there. Oh, and remember to shower.


----------



## RAPstar

Tigger&Belle said:


> You'll be fine!  Just remember to get some sleep while you're there. Oh, and remember to shower.



"Sho-wer"? What does that mean?


----------



## Tigger&Belle

RAPstar said:


> "Sho-wer"? What does that mean?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Typical, Tigger&Belle hijacking threads!  

Good to see you


----------



## Tigger&Belle

ConcKahuna said:


> Typical, Tigger&Belle hijacking threads!
> 
> Good to see you



 If I do something well I might as well stick to it.  

How are you doing?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Tigger&Belle said:


> If I do something well I might as well stick to it.
> 
> How are you doing?



Great here!

And don't worry, when it comes to thread hijacks we have some of the best of the best on these forums...


You people know who you are.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Just wanted to come on here and introduce myself. I am pretty new to the gay community, love Disney, would love to find a partner who is into Disney too, not sure how you do that, but just thought I would give a shout out. I am a 35 year old female, just wanted to let everyone know and my name is Jenn. Hope to meet some of you and get to know you.  _


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Jenn!

We are a fun group, a little crazy, but fun!

Jump on in and have fun!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

OrlandoMike said:


> We are a fun group, *a little crazy*, but fun!



A little?  You all make me look normal.  


Hi Jenn!  Good luck on your Disney partner quest. I didn't fare so well in that department...my g/f isn't a Disney nut, but in her defense she also hasn't ever been.  There's hope!


----------



## jnjusoioa

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Jenn!
> 
> We are a fun group, a little crazy, but fun!
> 
> Jump on in and have fun!



Thank you Mike for making me feel welcome, this is all pretty new to me, I will try and go back and read over some threads and jump in.  Really hoping to find a partner who enjoys Disney as much as me, DLR is my favorite, I hope to live there at some point, well not at DLR, however that would be nice, but near there.  Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Tigger&Belle said:


> A little?  You all make me look normal.
> 
> 
> Hi Jenn!  Good luck on your Disney partner quest. I didn't fare so well in that department...my g/f isn't a Disney nut, but in her defense she also hasn't ever been.  There's hope!




Thank you!!! Truly am hoping to find a Disney partner, someone who loves it as much as me, or at least can put up with me and all my trips!!!


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> Typical, Tigger&Belle hijacking threads!
> 
> Good to see you



Hey!!!!! That's my job!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

rosiep said:


> Hey!!!!! That's my job!



I had the job before you, although it was mainly on the community forum!   And there's plenty of hijacking for the 2 of us.


----------



## rosiep

Tigger&Belle said:


> I had the job before you, although it was mainly on the community forum!   And there's plenty of hijacking for the 2 of us.



  36,000 posts!!!  I've got a lot of catching up to do 
Can Wally help me too?


----------



## starann

ROSIE...Are you sick? 

Are you asking Wally for help?!?!?  

Some one call the gal ambulance....I'm not sure she will recover from this?


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> ROSIE...Are you sick?
> 
> Are you asking Wally for help?!?!?
> 
> Some one call the gal ambulance....I'm not sure she will recover from this?



I am feeling a bit peakish.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> 36,000 posts!!!  I've got a lot of catching up to do
> Can Wally help me too?



Cool.
I'm game.

look! -





*Jo Anne Worley!*

There, that should take this thread "off the rails" for a bit.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> *Jo Anne Worley!*



Oooh!  I love her!  She's so funny!


----------



## xXbreboiXx

Name: Brian
Age: 16
Orientation: Gay and Proud
Current Residence: Milton, Vermont
marital/dating status: In a relationship
favorite Disney park: Magic Kingdom or Epcot 
favorite disney show: Fantasmic


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Brian!


----------



## hematite153

Hi Brian!


----------



## mjrseb

Brian!!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

rosiep said:


> 36,000 posts!!!  I've got a lot of catching up to do
> Can Wally help me too?



You most certainly do have a lot of catching up to do! For awhile I was a posting ho...you can be one, too, if you'd like.  

Sure Wally can help. But who's going to help Wally?  


Welcome Brian!


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

Hey guys...and gals 

I'm new to this board, but I've been reading it for a couple of months now. And I just decided to join. Way to kick off the New Year, huh?

Well, let me present myself with some little insight infos 

Name: Vincent
Age: 26
Orientation: Gay
Current Residence: Magog, Quebec, Canada
Marital/dating status: Single
Favorite Disney park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite Disney show: Beauty and the Beast at Disney's Hollywood Studios
Favorite ride: It's a Small Word

I'm going back to Disney World in June 2009. I can't wait to get back down with my folks and my grandma... and, maybe a boyfriend ... if I can find one  Last time I went to Disney World, it was three years ago. We always drive down to Florida. It's more fun than riding by plane, in my opinion.

Hope to see a couple of you there!

Vincent


----------



## mjrseb

VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> Hey guys...and gals
> 
> I'm new to this board, but I've been reading it for a couple of months now. And I just decided to join. Way to kick off the New Year, huh?
> 
> Well, let me present myself with some little insight infos
> 
> Name: Vincent
> Age: 26
> Orientation: Gay
> Current Residence: Magog, Quebec, Canada
> Marital/dating status: Single
> Favorite Disney park: Magic Kingdom
> Favorite Disney show: Beauty and the Beast at Disney's Hollywood Studios
> Favorite ride: It's a Small Word
> 
> I'm going back to Disney World in June 2009. I can't wait to get back down with my folks and my grandma... and, maybe a boyfriend ... if I can find one  Last time I went to Disney World, it was three years ago. We always drive down to Florida. It's more fun than riding by plane, in my opinion.
> 
> Hope to see a couple of you there!
> 
> Vincent



 Vincent!!

enjoy the boards


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

Hey mjrseb,

You're lucky you can go to Disney on your birthday. I wish I could do that, but unfortunately, because of work, I can't 

I guess this won't be your first time at Disney?

Vince


----------



## hematite153

Welcome!



VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> Current Residence: Magog, Quebec, Canada



Hey, I spent a summer in Magog once (a long time ago).


----------



## mjrseb

VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> Hey mjrseb,
> 
> You're lucky you can go to Disney on your birthday. I wish I could do that, but unfortunately, because of work, I can't
> 
> I guess this won't be your first time at Disney?
> 
> Vince



Vince,

Hey buddy... yeah I have been talking with my boss about this for months so she knew I wanted it off 


No this will be my 39th time visitng Disney!!  Living in Tampa, FL helps and the fact that I use to live in Orlando.  

I hope you get to enjoy your trip to Disney soon enough...


----------



## ringaswan

Jenn & Nicole here, we live in northern upstate NY surrounded by beautiful mountains, lakes, and streams.  We're very outdoorsy, hike/backpack/snowshoe/ski quite a bit.  We travel as much as we can, and our favorite place to spend vacation time is Alaska (is that sacrilege on the DISboards?).
We've been together for 7 years now!   
We have two dogs, mixed something-or-others that we rescued from the shelter (Brewster & Mocha are their names).  Both love to hike and backpack (yes, they carry their own doggie backpacks!); Brewster is our snow lover, Mocha isn't all that crazy about the white stuff.  
We have been to DW 4 times together, and we love it.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Welcome to all of the newcomers!  It seems there has been a mini-explosion of you guys lately.  Come on out and post a little more with us.  We can always use a fresh perspective.


----------



## mjrseb

ringaswan said:


> Jenn & Nicole here, we live in northern upstate NY surrounded by beautiful mountains, lakes, and streams.  We're very outdoorsy, hike/backpack/snowshoe/ski quite a bit.  We travel as much as we can, and our favorite place to spend vacation time is Alaska (is that sacrilege on the DISboards?).
> We've been together for 7 years now!
> We have two dogs, mixed something-or-others that we rescued from the shelter (Brewster & Mocha are their names).  Both love to hike and backpack (yes, they carry their own doggie backpacks!); Brewster is our snow lover, Mocha isn't all that crazy about the white stuff.
> We have been to DW 4 times together, and we love it.



 enjoy the boards.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Is someone giving away toaster ovens for new members?   


Welcome everyone!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

OrlandoMike said:


> Is someone giving away toaster ovens for new members?
> 
> 
> Welcome everyone!



Wait, I never got my toaster...


----------



## hematite153

Jenn & Nicole


----------



## ringaswan

a toaster?  really?   

we were told it was a BBQ grill for our deck!  

we're outraged!!!


----------



## rosiep

ringaswan said:


> a toaster?  really?
> 
> we were told it was a BBQ grill for our deck!
> 
> we're outraged!!!



Well played..you're gonna fit right in!


----------



## ConcKahuna

all the new poeple!

A guy named Vinnie with a french accent?


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

Kinda weird, huh?

But actually, Vinny's mostly my nickname, given by my friends and family. 

I'm Vincent! Yes, my first language is French, but I'm mostly bilingual!

Sorry to burst your bubble, but Vinny's not my real name... but I do have a cute french accent when I speak English... sometimes


----------



## ConcKahuna

VinnyDaPooh82 said:


> Kinda weird, huh?
> 
> But actually, Vinny's mostly my nickname, given by my friends and family.
> 
> I'm Vincent! Yes, my first language is French, but I'm mostly bilingual!
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Vinny's not my real name... but I do have a cute french accent when I speak English... sometimes



Close enough for me!


----------



## VinnyDaPooh82

ConcKahuna said:


> Close enough for me!



Close enough for what???


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Hello everybody, my name's Robert, I'm 27 and from West Virginia...and I'm straight. 

However I've got some lesbian friends, two of which are in a relationship with each other, and are bound and determined to have their honeymoon at Disney World. My best friend and I got picked to help them plan their trip when the time comes, and I thought I'd stop by and see if I could gather some helpful advice and learn some things that would help them make the most of their time at the World, above and beyond what my Disney-addicted best friend and I can come up with.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome Robert! You're a good friend! Nice to have you join us. 

Probably a good idea to start a separate thread asking for help and comments on your planning for your friends.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Welcome Robert! You're a good friend! Nice to have you join us.
> 
> Probably a good idea to start a separate thread asking for help and comments on your planning for your friends.



Thank you, so far I've been welcomed everywhere on the DISboards; it's as friendly here as it is at the World.

I try!

I figure I will, I just wanted to say hello. What I'll probably end up doing is lurking in here and asking questions where it seems appropriate, and once I'm done brainstorming with my best friend, start a thread and lay out the plan so far, and see what everyone contributes.


----------



## zendisney

Hello my name is Carla Rae I go by zendisney. My life partner, Gilchrist and I enjoy this forum as well as the podcast. We are Huge Disney Fans... and we look forward to our trips all the time. We are new to DVC and are enjoying our membership.


----------



## RickinNYC

Welcome to one and all newbies!  Have fun posting!  But beware of a couple of DIS'ers on this particularly board.  They'll try to drag you down to their level.  Don't do it.  And don't fall for their doe eyes and come hither glances.


----------



## ConcKahuna

RickinNYC said:


> Welcome to one and all newbies!  Have fun posting!  But beware of a couple of DIS'ers on this particularly board.  They'll try to drag you down to their level.  Don't do it.  And don't fall for their doe eyes and come hither glances.



Who would do that?





And  newbies!!


----------



## RickinNYC

ConcKahuna said:


> Who would do that?



I refuse to point fingers at anyone but y... they know who they are.


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> Welcome to one and all newbies!  Have fun posting!  But beware of a couple of DIS'ers on this particularly board.  They'll try to drag you down to their level.  Don't do it.  And don't fall for their doe eyes and come hither glances.



Really?   

I had NO IDEA we had such dastardly DISers among us!  

Can you give us a clue as to who they might be, so we can all be perfect little angels?


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Who would do that?



You mean, besides Wally and Rosie?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Really?
> 
> I had NO IDEA we had such dastardly DISers among us!
> 
> Can you give us a clue as to who they might be, so we can all be perfect little angels?



Yeah Rick - I'm clueless.  
Help me


----------



## RickinNYC

Once again all the usual suspects have arrived.  We just need a couple more and my plot has worked.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You mean, besides Wally and Rosie?



Well it's nice here ... UNDER THE BUS!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well it's nice here ... UNDER THE BUS!



Yeah.  Sorry about that.  Had to throw suspicion off of myself there.


----------



## jamieandben

Not me I'm the good one.


----------



## wallyb

I'm not going to dignify this 
unwarranted character assassination.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm not going to dignify this
> unwarranted character assassination.



It's not my fault!  Jamie, and Monorail Man and KingLouie put me up to it, I swear!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome to all of our new posters!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> It's not my fault!  Jamie, and Monorail Man and KingLouie put me up to it, I swear!



 
 NEVER!


----------



## wallyb

Well Rick's the one who drove "the bus"
he's not unwitting in this little plot.

Rob it would appear you're in this same "den of thieves".

But still  you throw more (Jamie, Monorail Man KingLouie)
bodies at that bus.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> NEVER!



It's TRUE!  (although, I must admit KingLouie seemed to be the ringleader . . . )


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well Rick's the one who drove "the bus"
> he's not unwitting in this little plot.
> 
> Rob it would appear you're in this same "den of thieves".
> 
> But still  you throw more (Jamie, Monorail Man KingLouie)
> bodies at that bus.



Hey, if I'm going down, you're ALL going down with me!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> It's TRUE!  (although, I must admit KingLouie seemed to be the ringleader . . . )



Wow!  
Sing out, Louise!

Anyone else you want to implicate?


----------



## jamieandben

I'm a victim here.  
Your just mad because i have no POINTS.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Hey, *if I'm going down*, you're ALL going down with me!



I won't - but know I want to.
I just don't want to make Rick right!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

...and I am angel... comparatively.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> ...and I am angel... comparatively.



Lucifer was an angel too!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Wow!
> Sing out, Louise!
> 
> Anyone else you want to implicate?





Nope.  Don't think so . . . 




Except Conck.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Nope.  Don't think so . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Conck.



He was the first speed bump for the bus.


----------



## RickinNYC

My plot is clearly working.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

ConcKahuna said:


> Lucifer was an angel too!



shhhhhhh


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> My plot is clearly working.



See, he wants us to turn on each other!

If we're at each other's throats, we can't direct newbies to these videos of him shaking his bootie on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9VWMnmzb8&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4HQNm81-Aw&feature=related


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob, you are not only my gay crush, you are my hero!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> See, he wants us to turn on each other!
> 
> If we're at each other's throats, we can't direct newbies to these videos of him shaking his bootie on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9VWMnmzb8&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4HQNm81-Aw&feature=related



Oh the plaidness of it all!


----------



## jamieandben




----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Rob, you are not only my gay crush, you are my hero!



See!  And that makes it all worth it!  

Thanks!


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Rob, you are not only my gay crush, you are my hero!



You forgot - Wind beneath your wings.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> See, he wants us to turn on each other!
> 
> If we're at each other's throats, we can't direct newbies to these videos of him shaking his bootie on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9VWMnmzb8&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4HQNm81-Aw&feature=related



Classic Rick and Joe


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> You forgot - Wind beneath your wings.



Eh, you are just jealous.  You wish you were the gay crush of some middle aged straight girl.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Eh, you are just jealous.  You wish you were the gay crush of some middle aged straight girl.



Like Rosie?


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Eh, you are just jealous.  You wish you were the gay crush of some middle aged straight girl.



Crap - My inner most secret is exposed.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Like Rosie?



Wouldn't want to be you!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Crap - My inner most secret is exposed.



That you're jealous of lil' ole ME?    


Honey, that's no secret, everybody already knew that!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That you're jealous of lil' ole ME?



Yes when I'm "Ole" - I want to age gracefully - just like you.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Yes when I'm "Ole" - I want to age gracefully - just like you.



You do? 

You realize that "aging gracefully" doesn't involve dying one's hair blond, don't you? 

So, it's already kind of too late for you. 

What a pity.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> You realize that "aging gracefully" doesn't involve dying one's hair blond, don't you?


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


>



I'm with Mike.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You do?
> 
> You realize that "aging gracefully" doesn't involve dying one's hair blond, don't you?
> 
> So, it's already kind of too late for you.
> 
> What a pity.



Okay - So maybe when I'm aged like you -
I'll acquiesce then - maybe


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Okay - So maybe when I'm aged like you -
> I'll acquiesce then - maybe



You'd better decide soon.  You've only got a year or two until it's going to be an issue.


Maybe less.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You'd better decide soon.  You've only got a year or two until it's going to be an issue.
> Maybe less.



Thanks for the advice gramps.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Thanks for the advice gramps.



You're welcome, little girl.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You're welcome, little girl.







I prefer Chika.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> See, he wants us to turn on each other!



Now see what you let that conniving Rick do!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now see what you let that conniving Rick do!



Yeah . . . 

Hey! Where DID he go?

Is he off practicing his "bootie shakin plaid shorts" dance?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah . . .
> 
> Hey! Where DID he go?
> 
> Is he off practicing his "bootie shakin plaid shorts" dance?



An Instigator! 
Riles us up and then prances off.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> An Instigator!
> Riles us up and then prances off.



Instead of "Pretty In Pink", he's "Prancing in Plaid"


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Instead of "Pretty In Pink", he's "Prancing in Plaid"



I look great in pink


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ConcKahuna said:


> Like Rosie?



Is that a crush?  I wasn't sure what terminology to use there.



wallyb said:


> Crap - My inner most secret is exposed.



Ah ha!  See?  I knew it!



ConcKahuna said:


> Instead of "Pretty In Pink", he's "Prancing in Plaid"


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I look great in pink



You look great in red too


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You do?
> 
> You realize that "aging gracefully" doesn't involve dying one's hair blond, don't you?
> 
> So, it's already kind of too late for you.
> 
> What a pity.



If I had been drinking something it would have come out of my nose at this point.

Brothers, let us not fight amongst ourselves. Let us all remember that Rick is the real Jezebel here.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> You look great in red too



You should see me in latex.  

Is latex a color?


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> You should see me in latex.
> 
> Is latex a color?



PIcs please


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Brothers, let us not fight amongst ourselves.



Don't worry.

Wally knows that I love him more than my luggage.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> PIcs please



Sorry
Hate being photoed.
Damn paparazzi


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> Wally knows that I love him more than my luggage.



You don't have nice luggage? Shame you didnt't get some as a wedding gift


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> Wally knows that I love him more than my luggage.



A ripped up back pack?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> Wally knows that I love him more than my luggage.



Wait didn't you trash your old luggage 
and get all new?


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> Wally knows that I love him more than my luggage.





kingLouiethe1 said:


> You don't have nice luggage? Shame you didnt't get some as a wedding gift





OrlandoMike said:


> A ripped up back pack?





wallyb said:


> Wait didn't you trash your old luggage
> and get all new?



Honestly!

You'd think that on a Gay and Lesbian Forum, I could make a reference to *Steel Magnolias* and not be met with such blanks stares!

You should have your gay cards revoked!  All three of you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> You should see me in latex.
> 
> Is latex a color?



I don't think so.  Perhaps you should go with purple nitrile instead.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Honestly!
> You should have your gay cards revoked!  All three of you!



Miss Truvy, I promise that my personal tragedy will not interfere with my ability to do good hair. 

Can I have mine back?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Miss Truvy, I promise that my personal tragedy will not interfere with my ability to do good hair.
> 
> Can I have mine back?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Honestly!
> 
> You'd think that on a Gay and Lesbian Forum, I could make a reference to *Steel Magnolias* and not be met with such blanks stares!
> 
> You should have your gay cards revoked!  All three of you!



Saw the play - liked it.  
Saw the movie - Not so much.


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I don't think so.  Perhaps you should go with purple nitrile instead.



Purple's not my color.
But I love Prince.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Saw the play - liked it.
> Saw the movie - Not so much.



I directed a production of the play.  I had a great cast of ladies.  We had a great time.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Honestly!
> 
> You'd think that on a Gay and Lesbian Forum, I could make a reference to *Steel Magnolias* and not be met with such blanks stares!
> 
> You should have your gay cards revoked!  All three of you!



As a homosexual who is only about to turn 30 in April, I feel I deserve an exemption.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I directed a production of the play.  I had a great cast of ladies.  We had a great time.



I thought the fact that It was just in the beauty shop 
made it so much better


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> As a homosexual who is only about to turn 30 in April, I feel I deserve an exemption.



Oh, no you don't!

You need to go memorize *Steel Magnolias*, *Auntie Mame*, and *The Women* (the original one) at the very LEAST!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> As a homosexual who is only about to turn 30 in April, I feel I deserve an exemption.



Baby Jane
Steel Magnolias
Grey Gardens
Sunset Boulevard
Mildred Pierce


You got some work ahead of you son!


----------



## jamieandben

I love that movie so much
I named my cat anell.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Purple's not my color.



Rob, would you call this grape or aurbergine?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I thought the fact that It was just in the beauty shop
> made it so much better



I think that the movie, while well done, dilluted the feeling of the bond the women share with each other.  And the setting (the beauty shop) reinforces that even though we only see them trying to be more beautiful (like magnolia flowers) that they're tough as nails (steel).  

It really is an amazing piece to work with a group of talented intelligent women to produce.  One of my top three theatrical experiences ever, I think.


----------



## RickinNYC

I'm watching


----------



## rosiep

RickinNYC said:


> Once again all the usual suspects have arrived.  We just need a couple more and my plot has worked.



Hi Rick! 
What'd I miss?


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Welcome to all of our new posters!



I second what she said.....


----------



## rpmdfw

RickinNYC said:


> I'm watching



 

Voyeur!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Rob, would you call this grape or aurbergine?



I look good on aubergine sheets.


----------



## OrlandoMike

RickinNYC said:


> I'm watching



I gotta run to the store.... 


Wally be a doll and take notes!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Hey, *if I'm going down*, you're ALL going down with me!





wallyb said:


> I won't - but know I want to.
> I just don't want to make Rick right!



Really Wally? You left that alone? You're losing your touch. I certainly would have garnered points with that


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I think that the movie, while well done, dilluted the feeling of the bond the women share with each other.  And the setting (the beauty shop) reinforces that even though we only see them trying to be more beautiful (like magnolia flowers) that they're tough as nails (steel).
> 
> It really is an amazing piece to work with a group of talented intelligent women to produce.  One of my top three theatrical experiences ever, I think.



It made it more taut somehow.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, no you don't!
> 
> You need to go memorize *Steel Magnolias*, *Auntie Mame*, and *The Women* (the original one) at the very LEAST!





OrlandoMike said:


> Baby Jane
> Steel Magnolias
> Grey Gardens
> Sunset Boulevard
> Mildred Pierce
> 
> 
> You got some work ahead of you son!



*grumble grumble*

no one told me there would be homework for this gig. It's really unfair! I already aced the oral exam


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Eh, you are just jealous.  You wish you were the gay crush of some middle aged straight girl.





ConcKahuna said:


> Like Rosie?





wallyb said:


> Wouldn't want to be you!



Geeez...I wasn't even awake and you guys are already throwing dirt at me!!!   


(sniff, sniff....waaaaaaaaaaaah)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Really Wally? You left that alone? You're losing your touch. I certainly would have garnered points with that



lerick est lawatching le us - comprenez


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> *grumble grumble*
> 
> no one told me there would be homework for this gig. It's really unfair! I already aced the oral exam



That's not what I heard . . . .


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Geeez...I wasn't even awake and you guys are already throwing dirt at me!!!
> 
> 
> (sniff, sniff....waaaaaaaaaaaah)



Not on me  
I just warned David.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> That's not what I heard . . . .



you can't form conclusions on Wally's judgements. I just don't like the taste of peroxide.


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Is that a crush?  I wasn't sure what terminology to use there.



Thems fightin words missy....

Shall we start the war of the Fruit Flies????


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> you can't form conclusions on Wally's judgements. I just don't like the taste of peroxide.



Why are you dragging me into this?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rosiep said:


> Thems fightin words missy....
> 
> Shall we start the war of the Fruit Flies????



Is Wally your gay crush?  That just wasn't the impression I got!  If he is, then by all means accept my apology!  

What's a Fruit Fly?  Is it like a hag?


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Is Wally your gay crush?  That just wasn't the impression I got!  If he is, then by all means accept my apology!
> 
> What's a Fruit Fly?  Is it like a hag?



I'm not her crush.
She's more like a sidekick/ accomplice / partner in crime.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm not her crush.
> She's more like a sidekick/ accomplice / partner in crime.



a lackey?  or a henchman?


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Is Wally your gay crush?  That just wasn't the impression I got!  If he is, then by all means accept my apology!
> 
> What's a Fruit Fly?  Is it like a hag?


A fruit fly is like a hag....think about it....a fruit fly is always hanging around fruit....and (forgive me loves) "fruit" was an old term for gay.

and never you mind about the war...all is forgiven.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm not her crush.
> She's more like a sidekick/ accomplice / partner in crime.



Anyone want to volunteer for my Gay Crushee...since Wally wants to deny our love affair?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> a lackey?  or a henchman?



nice.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> nice.



You can be my HAG.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> You can be my HAG.



Consider it done!  

Oh Boy! My Very Own Gay!

Mattel should market those for little girl F.H wanna be's...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rosiep said:


> A fruit fly is like a hag....think about it....a fruit fly is always hanging around fruit....and (forgive me loves) "fruit" was an old term for gay.
> 
> and never you mind about the war...all is forgiven.



I kind of thought that was how it went.  
I am not 100% clear on being a hag.  Can I be a hag if I am married, or are hags technically single girls?  



jamieandben said:


> You can be my HAG.



Hey!  Aren't you the one with 2 hags already?  What are you trying to do?  Assemble a hag harem?  

Rosie, I would insist on being head hag instead of being some second rate hag concubine.  Just my opinion.


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I kind of thought that was how it went.
> I am not 100% clear on being a hag.  Can I be a hag if I am married, or are hags technically single girls?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Aren't you the one with 2 hags already?  What are you trying to do?  Assemble a hag harem?
> 
> Rosie, I would insist on being head hag instead of being some second rate hag concubine.  Just my opinion.



I prefer "crone" ...but I think married or not..the world needs us!

And Jamie: JSG's got a point....can I be "HEAD" Hag!    (what?  what I say?)


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> I prefer "crone" but whatever.
> 
> And Jamie: JSG's got a point....can I be "HEAD" Hag!    (what?  what I say?)



You can be my LEAD Hag.


----------



## jamieandben

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I kind of thought that was how it went.
> I am not 100% clear on being a hag.  Can I be a hag if I am married, or are hags technically single girls?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Aren't you the one with 2 hags already?  What are you trying to do?  Assemble a hag harem?
> 
> Rosie, I would insist on being head hag instead of being some second rate hag concubine.  Just my opinion.



You don't have to be single to be a Hag.
I always have room for one more.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Anyone want to volunteer for my Gay Crushee...since Wally wants to deny our love affair?



I'm not denying it - I just saw it as more equal.


----------



## rosiep

Where's the word for that?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jamieandben said:


> You don't have to be single to be a Hag.
> I always have room for one more.



Um, no.  I am ROB's hag.


----------



## rosiep

Could it mean we're (gasp) _Friends????:_scared1:


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Consider it done!



Great 2 seconds and you jump.

Well flies are attracted to mounds of ... Sh uch a shame


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Um, no.  I am ROB's hag.



Loyal...I admire that.
But seriously...think of the benefits have being hag to many....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Could it mean we're (gasp) _Friends????:_scared1:



Don't get a mushy on me!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Don't get a mushy on me!



You're right..mushy is never good.


----------



## jamieandben

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Um, no.  I am ROB's hag.


----------



## rpmdfw

So . . . Rick,

Are you happy that you got us all riled up and we've hijacked this thread for seven pages and probably scared away countless newbies?

Was that your real plot?


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


>



Hey, what's wrong with THAT?


----------



## rosiep

Tsk Tsk Rick......


----------



## wallyb

Yes - It's all on Rick!
Rabble-rouser, hooligan, Ne'er do well!
Nothing but trouble really!


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Hey, what's wrong with THAT?



What now were going to fight over a woman.  
Hand over your card.
I think Rick should get points for this.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Really, if Rob has any competition it is my hairdresser.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jamieandben said:


> What now were going to fight over a woman.
> Hand over your card.
> I think Rick should get points for this.



For your information, I am WORTH fighting over.


----------



## jamieandben

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Really, if Rob has any competition it is my hairdresser.



Dang Girl... I just being nice, did not know you were taken.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I concur. This is all Rick's fault! I say strip him of his plaid!


----------



## rosiep

Yeah! Rick deserves points!!!!!!!


Dog pile on the rabbit...dog pile on the rabbit

(RIP Mel Blanc)


----------



## jamieandben

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> For your information, I am WORTH fighting over.



Rosie earn your keep.


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> For your information, I am WORTH fighting over.



I'm in....


Oh..that was fighting _over_....not fighting under? My bad...never mind.


----------



## rosiep

Poor Newbies......


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jamieandben said:


> Dang Girl... I just being nice, did not know you were taken.



I don't know if my hairdresser needs a hag.  I'll have to ask him.  He is only in town 7-10 days out of the month, though, so it might be awhile before I have an answer.  If he says no then you can be first on my waitlist.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Do you think the newbies read the whole thread before they post?  Do you think they even read the whole last PAGE before they post?  I kind of doubt it.  But if they DO read and are frightened away, then this wasn't really a very good place for them, now was it?


----------



## rosiep

My motto has always been: If you can't take a joke....well fudge thumbsup2 how's that Mike?) you!

Seriously..life is hard enough. Give me laughter or give me death!


----------



## jamieandben

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I don't know if my hairdresser needs a hag.  I'll have to ask him.  He is only in town 7-10 days out of the month, though, so it might be awhile before I have an answer.  If he says no then you can be first on my waitlist.



Thats fare


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Really, if Rob has any competition it is my hairdresser.



I'm thinking -
Steel cage death match -
Rob VS the Hairdresser!
The comb-out of the century!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> I'm thinking -
> Steel cage death match -
> Rob VS the Hairdresser!
> The comb-out of the century!



Oh, my!  Now he might decide to stay in Santa Fe permanently!  That would be bad for me, because whether I am his hag or not I HAVE to have a fabulous hairdresser!


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Oh, my!  Now he might decide to stay in Santa Fe permanently!  That would be bad for me, because whether I am his hag or not I HAVE to have a fabulous hairdresser!



All gay men can do hair and arrange flowers-
It comes form all the disco music.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> All gay men can do hair and arrange flowers-
> It comes form all the disco music.



Sorry, I know PLENTY of gay men who most certainly can NOT do hair.


----------



## wallyb

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Sorry, I know PLENTY of gay men who most certainly can NOT do hair.



They're lying to get out of it -
or not really that gay. 
Dabblers!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> They're lying to get out of it -
> or not really that gay.
> Dabblers!



Cause you have to pass a test right?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Cause you have to pass a test right?


Yes, The _I Queer Test_ or the IQ Test as you know it.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yes, The _I Queer Test_ or the IQ Test as you know it.



I passed....I just refused to join a club that would have me as a member.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I passed....I just refused to join a club that would have me as a member.



Good choice - obviously poor judges of character.


----------



## RickinNYC

I see my minion were up in arms yesterday.  My plot is in full swing.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

RickinNYC said:


> I see my minion were up in arms yesterday.  My plot is in full swing.



WHATever.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

RickinNYC said:


> I see my minion were up in arms yesterday.  My plot is in full swing.





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> WHATever.



Ya! Maybe you just think we're minions, but maybe in reality you're working for us, and you don't even know it.

I bet I just totally blew your mind


----------



## RickinNYC

Nope.  Definitely my minion.


----------



## rosiep

Can I be your minnow instead?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Can I be your minnow instead?



Is that what that fishy smell is?


----------



## wallyb

RickinNYC said:


> Nope.  Definitely my minion.



*I am by no means servile.*
Unless handcuffs are involved?


----------



## Tigger&Belle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that what that fishy smell is?



So many comments, so many points.


----------



## rosiep

Notice I took the high road....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Notice I took the high road....



Yeah... Right.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Notice I took the high road....



Getting stoned while driving isn't "taking the high road".


----------



## wallyb

Will someone PLEASE Drag Jamie out of his hole - he's about 50 posts from 1000 - and he's moaning about it  -
but won't do anything about it.... MEN!

Jamie get busy!


----------



## jamieandben

I'm so glad to have you as my friend.


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> I'm so glad to have you as my friend.



How much is he paying you to say that?


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> How much is he paying you to say that?



Not enough


----------



## rosiep

Come on Jamie....out of your hole.....(teehee, teehee)

Wally told me to, he told me to, he told me to...


----------



## wallyb

Yeah - Layoff the hole Jamie!  

Come out and Play!


----------



## rosiep

Stopped before I even started... No points for Rosie today!


----------



## jamieandben

That sounded a lot different in my head.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> you and a few other people



So I've been told


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> you and a few other people



A Few?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> A Few?



We can stretch "few" in this case to mean less than 20.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> A Few?



You said you would keep my Secret


----------



## rpmdfw

jamieandben said:


> You said you would keep my Secret



Honey, it's no secret.


----------



## jamieandben

rpmdfw said:


> Honey, it's no secret.



 
Really i was a Virgin until i met ben.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Really i was a Virgin until i met ben.



Ben's not that dumb.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

YIKES!  Points-A-Plenty around here today, isn't it?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> YIKES!  Points-A-Plenty around here today, isn't it?



It's all Wally and Ben, you know how they're the dirty-minded troublemakers.


----------



## OrlandoMike

You guys do realize this is the "introduce yourself" thread.

Not the "air your dirty laundry thread"!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You guys do realize this is the "introduce yourself" thread.
> 
> Not the "air your dirty laundry thread"!



If this is what we talk about on the "introduce yourself" thread, can you imagine what we'd discuss on a "air your dirty laundry" thread!?!?!?!    

I shudder to think!


----------



## rosiep

Next...on Oprah:   Dirty Men and their laundry!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Ben's not that dumb.



Yes he is 11 years and he's still here.


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's all Wally and Ben, you know how they're the dirty-minded troublemakers.



Yeah it was Wally and Ben, they get the points not Jamie.


----------



## starann

jamieandben said:


> Yes he is 11 years and he's still here.



Wow, I had to read that twice....
(I am no way  the grammar police)

yes he is 11 years and he's still here

means something entirely different than....

Yes he is.  11 Year and he's still here


hehe


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> It's all Wally and Ben, you know how they're the dirty-minded troublemakers.



Ben?


----------



## jamieandben

starann said:


> Wow, I had to read that twice....
> (I am no way  the grammar police)
> 
> yes he is 11 years and he's still here
> 
> means something entirely different than....
> 
> Yes he is.  11 Year and he's still here
> 
> 
> hehe



OOPS!


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> OOPS!



Out of your hole today already!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Ben?



Ask kingLouie


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Out of your hole today already!



Yep! I'm out to play.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Ask kingLouie



I will-  
Cause If Ben's here I can put 
my evil plan into action.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Great
> I was tired of playing in your hole



You know you liked it.  



Look out Wally I think the grammar police is in today.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Look out Wally I think the grammar police is in today.



...Are in today.
 

Jamie the *grammar police* are going to have you in for 
a strip search by noon at this rate.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> ...Are in today.
> 
> 
> Jamie the *grammar police* are going to have you in for
> a strip search by noon at this rate.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


>



Great - now go post Bouncing Bananas  
on like 30 other threads and your at 1000!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Great - now go post Bouncing Bananas
> on like 30 other threads and your at 1000!



Good idea


----------



## RickinNYC

ENOUGH with the sexual comments.  All joking aside folks.  Mike and I have let things slide but with the recent spate of double entendres, that ends pretty much now.  Play nice, no more innuendos.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Good idea


----------



## jamieandben

RickinNYC said:


> ENOUGH with the sexual comments.  All joking aside folks.  Mike and I have let things slide but with the recent spate of double entendres, that ends pretty much now.  Play nice, no more innuendos.



Sorry


----------



## Kaliklove

Hi I'm Mary, 
I'm a Floridian, Born and Raised in West Palm Beach, FL. Currently living in Cocoa Beach, FL (not by choice) I got engaged Dec 8, 2007 at the Gay Lord Palms in Orlando while at a Company Christmas party and we celebrated the whole weekend at Disney. We haven't started planning the wedding, We are hoping to get some sort of legalization here in FL first.  

I love EPCOT, ever since I was a child, I was fascinated by the fun learning experiences you have there, drinking around the world has become a fun pastime too. 

In College I worked at MK as a Park Greater and in Audience Control for Parades. I have mixed feeling about working there.

I own a company that produces event videos and internet videos. I mostly do weddings, and events but do the occasional corporate video too. 

Ok- I'll spare you the rest till later. 
I look forward to chatting with you guys!
~Mary


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Mary!

"Mixed feelings" about working at Disney?   Hmmmmm


----------



## rpmdfw

Kaliklove said:


> Hi I'm Mary,
> I'm a Floridian, Born and Raised in West Palm Beach, FL. Currently living in Cocoa Beach, FL (not by choice) I got engaged Dec 8, 2007 at the Gay Lord Palms in Orlando while at a Company Christmas party and we celebrated the whole weekend at Disney. We haven't started planning the wedding, We are hoping to get some sort of legalization here in FL first.
> <p>
> I love EPCOT, ever since I was a child, I was fascinated by the fun learning experiences you have there, drinking around the world has become a fun pastime too.
> <p>
> In College I worked at MK as a Park Greater and in Audience Control for Parades. I have mixed feeling about working there.
> <p>
> I own a company that produces event videos and internet videos. I mostly do weddings, and events but do the occasional corporate video too.
> <p>
> Ok- I'll spare you the rest till later.
> I look forward to chatting with you guys!
> ~Mary




Welcome, Mary!

Don't bother waiting for legalization, it's fun to just go ahead and have the wedding anyway!


----------



## Kaliklove

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome, Mary!
> 
> Don't bother waiting for legalization, it's fun to just go ahead and have the wedding anyway!



I'm not holding my breath. I just don't want to confuse people that it is legal = people don't need to fights for GLBT right anymore. 
Some of my friends (who are educated adults) forget that we lack basic rights that straights have. Its really annoying. Therefore, the less confusion the better.


----------



## jamieandben




----------



## hematite153

Welcome Mary!


----------



## rpmdfw

Kaliklove said:


> I'm not holding my breath. I just don't want to confuse people that it is leagle = we don't need to fight for GLBT right anymore.
> Some of my friends (who are educated adults) forget that we lack basic rights that straights have. Its really annoying. Therefore, the less confusion the better.



Speaking from experience, having the gay wedding gave us the chance to engage in dialogue with friends, family, co-workers, etc. about why we were choosing to embrace the symbols of a wedding ceremony despite being denied the rights.

And having it at Disney made it more "high profile" and therefore we had a lot more people asking us "Why are you spending the money?" to which we could answer "because, whether it's legal or not, we're as entitled to the big fancy expensive party as anyone else."


----------



## wallyb

_Welcome Mary._ 

Hey - Jamie's been in a few videos.
Pehaps you've seen some of his work.


----------



## Kaliklove

rpmdfw said:


> Speaking from experience, having the gay wedding gave us the chance to engage in dialogue with friends, family, co-workers, etc. about why we were choosing to embrace the symbols of a wedding ceremony despite being denied the rights.
> 
> And having it at Disney made it more "high profile" and therefore we had a lot more people asking us "Why are you spending the money?" to which we could answer "because, whether it's legal or not, we're as entitled to the big fancy expensive party as anyone else."



You have a point. Just by us getting engaged, we get into similar conversations. 
I am slowing putting together a wedding plan in my head. I really believe that the new presidency will help us legally.


----------



## Kaliklove

wallyb said:


> _Welcome Mary._
> 
> Hey - Jamie's been in a few videos.
> Pehaps you've seen some of his work.



I don't believe I have.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> _Welcome Mary._
> 
> Hey - Jamie's been in a few videos.
> Pehaps you've seen some of his work.



  You are so funny.


----------



## Kaliklove

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Mary!
> 
> "Mixed feelings" about working at Disney?   Hmmmmm



Yes. It was a great opportunity, but there were some instances that compromised my experience. For instance, my boss told me I look like a boy and I should wear makeup so the guests didn't mistake me as one. The overall "inside look" was not pleasing, including the warning signs for asbestos. Working there tarnished some of the "Magic" I had for MK since I was a child. 

Looking back, I had a great time, met some absolutely great people, especially the train conductors and It founded my desire for giving excellent personal customer service. 

Did/do you work for WDW?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Asbestos at Disney?   

Say it isn't so!   

Yes I have on occasion worked for the mouse......quite different than being a guest huh?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jamieandben said:


> Ask kingLouie



Sorry JAmie, even the king makes mistakes


----------



## jamieandben

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Sorry JAmie, even the king makes mistakes



Thats OK I still love ya.


----------



## Kaliklove

OrlandoMike said:


> Asbestos at Disney?
> 
> Say it isn't so!
> 
> Yes I have on occasion worked for the mouse......quite different than being a guest huh?



Totally! If I could do it over, I would choose to work in a different park. I do not envy the park greeters on "Stupid Saturdays" or anyone else in the parks for that mater. Where did/do you work?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome Mary! We love Cocoa Beach!  Well, to visit anyway. 

It's great to have you with us!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Mary.. 

Glad our dim-wittted repartee didn't scare you away!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Welcome Mary..
> 
> Glad our dim-wittted repartee didn't scare you away!



Speak for your yourself! I happen to be very bright-witted.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Welcome Mary..
> 
> Glad our dim-wittted repartee didn't scare you away!



Are you changing your name to _Repartee_?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Are you changing your name to _Repartee_?



Hardee har har.

(no, that was last week...this week my name is Moon Monkey)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Hardee har har.
> 
> (no, that was last week...this week my name is Moon Monkey)



Is that a variant on Butt Monkey?


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Have I ever told y'all that you're weird?  And no, I'm not from Texas...I just play a Texan on the DIS.


----------



## rpmdfw

Tigger&Belle said:


> Have I ever told y'all that you're weird?  And no, I'm not from Texas...I just play a Texan on the DIS.



You're telling us that we're wierd?

What's next?

Gonna tell us the sky is blue?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You're telling us that we're wierd?
> 
> What's next?
> 
> Gonna tell us the sky is blue?


----------



## wallyb

Tigger&Belle said:


> Have I ever told y'all that you're weird?  And no, I'm not from Texas...I just play a Texan on the DIS.



Have you given any thought (since you're out numbered) that just maybe -
*you're* the weird one here.


----------



## hematite153

wallyb said:


> Have you given any thought (since you're out numbered) that just maybe -
> *you're* the weird one here.


----------



## rosiep

Maybe it's like that Twilight Zone episode where everyone was butt ugly and the pretty one was the outcast!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Maybe it's like that Twilight Zone episode where everyone was butt ugly and the pretty one was the outcast!



you like watching the pretty ones, suffer, do you?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> you like watching the pretty ones, suffer, do you?



It amuses me, yes.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

rpmdfw said:


> You're telling us that we're wierd?
> 
> What's next?
> 
> Gonna tell us the sky is blue?


As a matter of fact, the sky is blue today.  






wallyb said:


> Have you given any thought (since you're out numbered) that just maybe -
> *you're* the weird one here.



Keep in mind that coming from me, being weird or strange is a compliment.


----------



## wallyb

Tigger&Belle said:


> Keep in mind that coming from me, being weird or strange is a compliment.



Then Thanks Doll!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

wallyb said:


> Then Thanks Doll!



I've always said that I don't trust normal people.     Of course there are plenty of not-so-normal people I don't trust, also.


----------



## serinlea

Hi!  

I'm Nicole, a nerdy 20-something Midwesterner, born and raised.   I am half of what my friends describe as the queerest straight couple they know (not really surprising as we're both bi and fairly gender-atypical).  It's strange sometimes to negotiate a world where I'm more than just an ally, but do experience a lot of straight privilege being married to a guy.

I have only been to WDW once, but we are planning to go back this June for the honeymoon we never got to take/11th dating anniversary/6th wedding anniversary.    I'm a thrillride junkie - love Space Mountain, the "real" Mission:Space, and Everest!  But really love the whole Disney experience, which I hadn't expected before that first trip...the whole place is just so optimistic!  It's contagious!

Outside of Disney, I love dogs, reading, musical theater, computers, video games, and reading message boards without saying a whole lot myself!    I'm shy in person and I guess it carries over online to a certain extent.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Nicole and Co.!  

I love bi people, and they love everyone!  

(just joking around with you there.  Open a few threads around here and you'll see how it is  )

When in June are you visiting?  The first week is Gayday, so maybe we'll see you there if you are comming then!

Also, what kind of video games are you into?  Any MMORPGs?


----------



## xXbreboiXx

Welcome to the forums!

We shoud root for Pansexual people aka people who love everything and everyone.


----------



## Trinka

Have to start by saying that I am waaaaay too happy to have found this board. What a relief!!!!!!! My soulmate girlfriend and I are lucky to both love WDW and would spend every minute there, strolling around arm in arm if we could. My fave ride- TOT at DHS. Could do it over and over again to the point that I give myself a headache from screaming so much and don't care! She loves SM and MK- its my 2nd fave. Oh- we've been together almost 12 years. I just found this board and so now realize that we can have a ceremony at WDW and we are jumping up and down for joy. We always stay at Wilderness Lodge. Live in NY. Both want to work at WDW someday. Soooooooooooo happy to be here!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I thought that was omnisexual?  

Welcome Trinka! It's nice to have you with us. This is a wicked great board as you will see.  

Be sure to read Rob's "Big Fat Gay Wedding" thread! It will take you awhile, but he's written about he and his husband's Disney wedding. You'll really enjoy it!


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Be sure to read Rob's "Big Fat Gay Wedding" thread! It will take you awhile, but he's written about he and his husband's Disney wedding. You'll really enjoy it!



Aw, Shucks!  You're gonna make me BLUSH! 



Welcome, Trinka & serinlea!


----------



## wallyb

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Be sure to read Rob's "Big Fat Gay Wedding" thread! It will take you awhile, but he's written about he and his husband's Disney wedding. You'll really enjoy it!



I't a good 3 weeks of your life you'll never get back.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I't a good 3 weeks of your life you'll never get back.



Ok...sorry Rob, but I have to admit I laughed at that.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I't a good 3 weeks of your life you'll never get back.



Nah.  Three weeks would be if they read the "Virtual Shower for RPMdfw" thread, also!  That one, while much funnier, was many many pages longer.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ok...sorry Rob, but I have to admit I laughed at that.



That's okay.  I frequenly laugh at you, too.  

So we're even!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That's okay.  I frequenly laugh at you, too.
> 
> So we're even!



Don't you mean _with_ me????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Don't you mean _with_ me????



Oh, sure!  Sure!  *WITH* you!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, sure!  Sure!  *WITH* you!



Awwwww....I knew that's what you had to mean...


----------



## Simple_Motions

Hi everybody!  

My names Violet and im 19. I live up about 25 minutes away from boston, MA  I love disney  i went back when i was little but i remember everything! Im a fall 09 hopeful for the Disney career start program. I'v been a lesbian since i was at least 12  my mom still doesnt believe me lol


----------



## rosiep

Hi Violet...welcome to the Disboards.

Give your Mom some time...when I told my Mom I was bi she said it was just a phase. If it was it hasn't passed yet after 36 years.


----------



## Trinka

Be sure to read Rob's "Big Fat Gay Wedding" thread! It will take you awhile, but he's written about he and his husband's Disney wedding. You'll really enjoy it![/QUOTE]

I hope that comes out right on screen... as a quote- I'm kinda spastic about figuring out how to use boards...

I HAVE been reading the wedding thread! I think it is amazing that these fine gentlemen took the time to do this and it is exactly what gave me the encouragement to go ahead and do it. I didn't know WDW would do a com. ceremony!! Ugggghhh!! I can't wait... Thanks for the warm welcomes. I can already tell that I am gonna love it here.


----------



## Trinka

oops- oh well. Meant to quote but it didn't come out right.


----------



## rpmdfw

Trinka said:


> I HAVE been reading the wedding thread! I think it is amazing that these fine gentlemen took the time to do this and it is exactly what gave me the encouragement to go ahead and do it. I didn't know WDW would do a com. ceremony!! Ugggghhh!! I can't wait... Thanks for the warm welcomes. I can already tell that I am gonna love it here.



 "Fine gentlemen"?   

Boy have I got YOU fooled!

Scott's a gentleman, to be sure.

But me?

Nah!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> "Fine gentlemen"?
> 
> Boy have I got YOU fooled!
> 
> Scott's a gentleman, to be sure.
> 
> But me?
> 
> Nah!



Bourbon Soaked Harpy.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Bourbon Soaked Harpy.



I prefer "Charming Rogue"


----------



## rosiep

How about a Harpy Soaked Rogue?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Simple_Motions said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My names Violet and im 19. I live up about 25 minutes away from boston, MA  I love disney  i went back when i was little but i remember everything! Im a fall 09 hopeful for the Disney career start program. I'v been a lesbian since i was at least 12  my mom still doesnt believe me lol



You live near Boston, you should visit Wally! He's super-easy to find, just go towards the bright yellow thing that isn't the sun!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> How about a Harpy Soaked Rogue?



How about you butt out, Goat Girl!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> How about you butt out, Goat Girl!



It's _chest_ out Goat Girl.


----------



## Trinka

rpmdfw said:


> "Fine gentlemen"?
> 
> Boy have I got YOU fooled!
> 
> Scott's a gentleman, to be sure.
> 
> But me?
> 
> Nah!




Since I am new to the board, of course you wouldn't know...
Sense the sarcasm in the tone  !!!!!
I HAVE read through some of your other posts, ya' know


----------



## rosiep

Trinka said:


> Since I am new to the board, of course you wouldn't know...
> Sense the sarcasm in the tone  !!!!!
> I HAVE read through some of your other posts, ya' know



Ooooooooh...go girl.


----------



## rpmdfw

Trinka said:


> Since I am new to the board, of course you wouldn't know...
> Sense the sarcasm in the tone  !!!!!
> I HAVE read through some of your other posts, ya' know



Hmm.

I'm not sure if I like you!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'm not sure if I like you!



I'll like her for you. She's an upstart....remember when _you _held that title???


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'm not sure if I like you!



 We do! We Do!


----------



## ConcKahuna

new people!!

Trinka, just so you are aware we do NOT appreciate snark, sarcasm, or disparaging responses 

Unless they are directed at a person, place, thing, or time that is....


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> new people!!
> 
> Trinka, just so you are aware we do NOT appreciate snark, sarcasm, or disparaging responses
> 
> Unless they are directed at a person, place, thing, or time that is....



Or a CM!


----------



## rosiep

Especially a CM.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Especially a CM.



Crass Monkey?


----------



## wallyb

Yeah - rip into the CMs all you want.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Crass Monkey?



Celebrating Matrons....


----------



## wallyb

Conjugal Moil


----------



## Trinka

rpmdfw said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'm not sure if I like you!



But I like YOU. I am sorry. I will only be sweet, kind and prissy from now on- promise. Cross my heart with my crossed fingers! 

What is an "upstart"???


----------



## rpmdfw

Trinka said:


> But I like YOU. I am sorry. I will only be sweet, kind and prissy from now on- promise. Cross my heart with my crossed fingers!



Sweet, kind, and prissy?  Ugh.  That doesn't sound fun at all.  I'll give you a second chance at being snarky.   



Trinka said:


> What is an "upstart"???



Here's a clue.  When Rosie says something, just smile and nod like you understand what she's prattling on about.  Her therapist told us that would upset the poor old dear the least.


----------



## Trinka

Soooo glad I get to stay and play!! And thanks for the tip on Rosie- nod and smile, nod and smile... got it!


----------



## hematite153

Welcome newbies!



rosiep said:


> Give your Mom some time...when I told my Mom I was bi she said it was just a phase. If it was it hasn't passed yet after 36 years.



Yeah, parents are weird.  One of my mom's friends once asked me if she (my mom) had any friends that weren't lesbian, gay or bi?  But, then, when she realized that I was dating girls she got all upset about "how hard my life would be".

Anyway, live your life without hiding and they'll usually come around eventually.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

hematite153 said:


> Welcome newbies!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, parents are weird.  One of my mom's friends once asked me if she had any friends that weren't lesbian, gay or bi?  But, then, when she realized that I was dating girls she got all upset about "how hard my life would be".



If people were really concerned about how difficult life would be for us, they would make it a little easier by keeping their opinions to themselves


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> If people were really concerned about how difficult life would be for us, they would make it a little easier by keeping their opinions to themselves



And not voting against our rights.


----------



## hematite153

rpmdfw said:


> And not voting against our rights.



Yeah.

On this front, my mom has always been great--I'm pretty sure she was the first Alberta minister to perform a same-sex marriage (once our laws changed to allow equal marriage).

She always says that "she's worried about how other people will be and fails to notice that her fear is a much more palpable part of my life.


----------



## rosiep

Trinka said:


> Soooo glad I get to stay and play!! And thanks for the tip on Rosie- nod and smile, nod and smile... got it!



Ooooh I always wanted my very own yes (wo)man! 

Aren't I the most wonderful?????? (everyone in unison).....YES!!  


poor Trinka, me thinks they set you up...

(glad you're in the game...I like you! You're quick!)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Ooooh I always wanted my very own yes (wo)man!
> 
> Aren't I the most wonderful?????? (everyone in unison).....YES!!
> 
> 
> poor Trinka, me thinks they set you up...
> 
> (glad you're in the game...I like you! You're quick!)



I didn't say "agree with everything she says"  I told her to not interrupt your delusions that you're coherent. 

That's a little bit different.


----------



## Trinka

rosiep said:


> Ooooh I always wanted my very own yes (wo)man!
> 
> Aren't I the most wonderful?????? (everyone in unison).....YES!!
> 
> 
> poor Trinka, me thinks they set you up...
> 
> (glad you're in the game...I like you! You're quick!)



  Rosie's great! Give her some chocolate cake!  

ME thinks I have found a new fave place...


----------



## jamieandben

Trinka said:


> Rosie's great! Give her some chocolate cake!
> 
> ME thinks I have found a new fave place...



You know if you feed her she'll never go away.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I didn't say "agree with everything she says"  I told her to not interrupt your delusions that you're coherent.
> 
> That's a little bit different.



see below: She's doing a F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S job! I'm keeping her!!!!!



Trinka said:


> Rosie's great! Give her some chocolate cake!
> 
> ME thinks I have found a new fave place...




Giving me chocolate cake AND supporting my delusions....I'm all a swoon!


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> You know if you feed her she'll never go away.



Maybe...but I won't bite you either.


----------



## Trinka

Let's see- we have swooning, biting, cheering, chocolate cake... this is a dream come true (insert misty eyes and a sniffle here). My goodness- I just don't know what to do with myself!!


----------



## rosiep

*  I just don't know what to do with myself!!*

I have some ideas but I'd get mucho points if I offered them up on the boards....


----------



## wallyb

Trinka said:


> Let's see- we have swooning, biting, cheering, chocolate cake... this is a dream come true (insert misty eyes and a sniffle here). My goodness- I just don't know what to do with myself!!





rosiep said:


> *  I just don't know what to do with myself!!*
> 
> I have some ideas but I'd get mucho points if I offered them up on the boards....



Geesh ... Get a room you two!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Geesh ... Get a room you two!



Are you paying? Cause if you'll pay-I'll go....Trinka can come if she wants...I'm only in it for the room service.


----------



## Trinka

Only in it for the room service??? I can come if I want?????? I feel so cheap. I kinda like it. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## rosiep

Trinka said:


> Only in it for the room service??? I can come if I want?????? I feel so cheap. I kinda like it. Don't tell anyone.



You are SO my kinda gal!


----------



## Trinka

Aww shucks! You only like me cuz I'm cheap and give you chocolate...


----------



## rosiep

Trinka said:


> Aww shucks! You only like me cuz I'm cheap and give you chocolate...



It's the best reason I know!.... Well that.... and it ticks off Rob.


----------



## wallyb

Hey look over there ...
The free Indigo Girls concert is starting - 
you two better get a move on!
Go.
Please.
Go.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Hey look over there ...
> The free Indigo Girls concert is starting -
> you two better get a move on!
> Go.
> Please.
> Go.



You just hate it when I make friends don't you??????


----------



## Trinka

wallyb said:


> Hey look over there ...
> The free Indigo Girls concert is starting -
> you two better get a move on!
> Go.
> Please.
> Go.



Also since I am new here and don't know you... I sincerely hope you are joking.


----------



## rosiep

Trinka said:


> Also since I am new here and don't know you... I sincerely hope you are joking.



Yes, Wally is our petulant, testy, cranky old sole with a big old mushy heart inside.

He's funny-
We like him!


----------



## wallyb

Trinka said:


> Also since I am new here and don't know you... I sincerely hope you are joking.




Am I? 
 
 
 

 

Now break it up with Rosie 
or I'll turn the hose on you 2


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Yes, Wally is our petulant, testy, cranky old sole with a big old mushy heart inside.
> 
> He's funny-
> We like him!



OLD!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> OLD!



Out with the old in with the new ...in, out, in, out, in,.......


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Am I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now break it up with Rosie
> or I'll turn the hose on you 2



Why Wally! I do believe you're JEALOUS


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Why Wally! I do believe you're JEALOUS



No - I'm agnostic.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No - I'm agnostic.



They have drugs for that now....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> They have drugs for that now....



Rosie!

Just say no to drugs!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie!
> 
> Just say no to drugs!



I didn't say I was agnostic...I'm antagonistic...remember?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I didn't say I was agnostic...I'm antagonistic...remember?



That's for sure!


----------



## rosiep




----------



## Trinka

Holy Cr*p! What did I miss in the 1 hour I was on FB?? Dear Wally: the hose, I suspect, would only egg us on. Don't waste the effort, or the water for that matter!!      Big ole mushy heart indeed!  Rosie- you said "testy". I can't even see that word, let alone hear or say it without cracking up. Does that give you an idea of my maturity level?? I am a 38 year old professional woman- you would think I'd get over it by now!!!


----------



## rosiep

then I bet you love the word "duty"....

ps..leaving for an hour can be fatal...don't do it.


----------



## Trinka

Ahhhh, duty. One of my personal faves. I make people around me say it on purpose just so I can laugh.                                                                                                                                                                                           I promise from here on out to creepily and constantly lurk about on this board and never, ever leave again.


----------



## rosiep

Trinka said:


> Ahhhh, duty. One of my personal faves. I make people around me say it on purpose just so I can laugh.                                                                                                                                                                                           I promise from here on out to creepily and constantly lurk about on this board and never, ever leave again.



Uncross your fingers when you write that!


----------



## rosiep

Trinka: as for being a big kid...I'm almost ten years older then you and I don't travel anywhere without my PUMA:


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Trinka: as for being a big kid...I'm almost ten years older then you and I don't travel anywhere without my PUMA:



Note:  These are not traits to be aspired to.


----------



## rosiep

Yes they are!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Trinka: as for being a big kid...I'm almost ten years older then you and I don't travel anywhere without my PUMA:



Or "The Twins"


----------



## rosiep

Yes...love "the girls".


----------



## Trinka

I thought PUMA was what she named the girls!!!!!!!!!! 
Almost didn't see it there for a minute 

Yes, indeed, I uncrossed these fingers when I wrote that!!! 

Great pic. by the way. Seriously- I used to have a stuffed platypus in my car (I say "used to" like it was oh so long ago!) that the people at thruway ticket booths used to try to give cookies to because they thought it was a dog. I don't think there is a vision test for that job!


----------



## Trinka

rpmdfw said:


> Note:  These are not traits to be aspired to.




These traits cannot even by _aspired to_, sadly... Only the few chosen ones are born with them and carry them proudly throughout their lives.


----------



## harpiesgirl

Hi All.

For my very first post ever (!), I decided to introduce myself to you guys first because you are nice to everyone - even us staight peeps. I started reading the boards a few weeks ago in anticipation of our trip to celebrate DD's 10th b-day, but found myself much more interested in the Big Fat Gay Wedding thread than anything that was going on elsewhere. Spent so much time reading it I almost was late picking DD up from school  

Anyway, I am Lisa, my DBF is "Harpie" and DD is Lauren. Like I said, we are straight, although Harp has been known to mow the lawn wearing a pink feather boa at DD's request. As a matter of fact, that is how we became friends with the gay couple who had just moved in next door. Harp happened to be wearing it when they first came to see the house. After they bought it, they stopped by to tell us that their first reaction to seeing him was "Wait, our gaydar isn't going off" and later "If anyone in the neighborhood should dress like that, it's me". Needless to say, they are a joy to have around and my daughter has been exposed to a really loving, normal relationship. I overheard her answer another child's question of "How can they be a couple if they're two men?" by saying "It doesn't matter as long as they love each other". .

Well, it's been nice to meet you all. Is it proper manners to say hi should we happen to see anyone during our 3/10 - 3/24 trip (POLY & POR)? Thanks.


----------



## rpmdfw

harpiesgirl said:


> Hi All.
> 
> For my very first post ever (!), I decided to introduce myself to you guys first because you are nice to everyone - even us staight peeps. I started reading the boards a few weeks ago in anticipation of our trip to celebrate DD's 10th b-day, but found myself much more interested in the Big Fat Gay Wedding thread than anything that was going on elsewhere. Spent so much time reading it I almost was late picking DD up from school
> 
> Anyway, I am Lisa, my DBF is "Harpie" and DD is Lauren. Like I said, we are straight, although Harp has been known to mow the lawn wearing a pink feather boa at DD's request. As a matter of fact, that is how we became friends with the gay couple who had just moved in next door. Harp happened to be wearing it when they first came to see the house. After they bought it, they stopped by to tell us that their first reaction to seeing him was "Wait, our gaydar isn't going off" and later "If anyone in the neighborhood should dress like that, it's me". Needless to say, they are a joy to have around and my daughter has been exposed to a really loving, normal relationship. I overheard her answer another child's question of "How can they be a couple if they're two men?" by saying "It doesn't matter as long as they love each other". .
> 
> Well, it's been nice to meet you all. Is it proper manners to say hi should we happen to see anyone during our 3/10 - 3/24 trip (POLY & POR)? Thanks.



Welcome, Lisa!  Jump right on in!  Most of us won't bite!


----------



## harpiesgirl

Thanks, Rob. I think over the last week I have learned who bites and who doesn't. As long as they don't bite too hard, I'm okay. Thanks again for the wedding report, very entertaining and I am so happy for you and Scott. I haven't been brave enough to go to the virtual shower threads yet, maybe after a few glasses of vino!


----------



## hematite153

Welcome Lisa!  Feel free to dive on in...around here (this forum) none of the regulars bite too hard (well, not usually anyway)...but, I'd watch some other forums with caution if you're nervous.


----------



## harpiesgirl

Hi Hematite - Thanks & it didn't take me very long to figure out that this is the safest place. Talk about a bunch of Debbie Downers!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Lisa!

I'm one of the good ones


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Hi Lisa!

I too am one of the good ones


----------



## hematite153

harpiesgirl said:


> Hi Hematite - Thanks & it didn't take me very long to figure out that this is the safest place.



 Yeah, I find myself rather proud of this at times.



kingLouiethe1 said:


> I too am one of the good ones



Yeah, just look at the eye-patch and hat.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

hematite153 said:


> Yeah, just look at the eye-patch and hat.



I have a lazy-eye and thinning hair, must you be so cruel


----------



## hematite153

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I have a lazy-eye and thinning hair, must you be so cruel



I thought I agreed that you were one of the good ones.


----------



## harpiesgirl

ConcKahuna - I know you are - thanks. Hope to run into you at the Poly someday!

As for you, Your Highness, it does not take long to figure you out! I do admit that once the BFG Wedding thread was over (after 3+ hours), I went right ahead and started with the Mad Gay Wedding thread. Am I a glutton for punishment or what????


----------



## rosiep

Hi harpiesgirl !

I'm one of the ones who bite...but only if you say pretty please.


Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Hi harpiesgirl !
> 
> I'm one of the ones who bite...but only if you say pretty please.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the DIS.



Run Lisa Run! She wants to turn you into a zombie!

or possibly a werewolf . . .

or a vampire . . .

maybe I just need to stop watching Buffy dvds . . .


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Run Lisa Run! She wants to turn you into a zombie!
> 
> or possibly a werewolf . . .
> 
> or a vampire . . .
> 
> maybe I just need to stop watching Buffy dvds . . .



Come here Louie, I have something for you.......


----------



## PeterPan09

I was told about this site by a fellow DVC'er and imagine my surprise when I discovered a gay and lesbian board!!!   I was like, "you mean I can talk about Disney AND be openly lesbian???"   Damn, I feel like I died and went to heaven.


Thank you to the mods and administrators who are open minded enough to allow this board to exist.


----------



## OrlandoMike

PeterPan09 said:


> I was told about this site by a fellow DVC'er and imagine my surprise when I discovered a gay and lesbian board!!!   I was like, "you mean I can talk about Disney AND be openly lesbian???"   Damn, I feel like I died and went to heaven.
> 
> 
> Thank you to the mods and administrators who are open minded enough to allow this board to exist.





Where is your DVC home?


----------



## PeterPan09

OrlandoMike said:


> Where is your DVC home?



SSR, I bought in 2006, then moved down here a few months ago!     I'm sure I'll still use the points though, it's always fun to stay on site.


----------



## rpmdfw

PeterPan09 said:


> SSR, I bought in 2006, then moved down here a few months ago!     I'm sure I'll still use the points though, it's always fun to stay on site.



Welcome! 

We're also local DVC owners. 

My partner bought at BCV prior to meeting me.  Once we moved here, we started getting creative with points.  We did a week at Disneyland in 2005. We did 10 night at Disneyland Paris in 2006.  We used the 2008 and 2009 points to house family and rent a hospitality suite for our wedding  What was left, we used on a three night honeymoon DCL cruise.  We're using next year's points toward heading to London and Paris next Spring.  

It's great not feeling like you HAVE to got to WDW because you're already here all the time!


----------



## PeterPan09

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We're also local DVC owners.
> 
> My partner bought at BCV prior to meeting me.  Once we moved here, we started getting creative with points.  We did a week at Disneyland in 2005. We did 10 night at Disneyland Paris in 2006.  We used the 2008 and 2008 points to house family and rent a hospitality suite for our wedding  What was left, we used on a three night honeymoon DCL cruise.  We're using next year's points toward heading to London and Paris next Spring.
> 
> It's great not feeling like you HAVE to got to WDW because you're already here all the time!



I've been thinking of using mine to do California again.  I want to go around Halloween to see the Nightmare Before Christmas stuff at their Haunted Mansion.  
I LOVE living so close, I can see Wishes from the end of my apartment hallway!!


----------



## Uncle Remus

PeterPan09 said:


> I was told about this site by a fellow DVC'er and imagine my surprise when I discovered a gay and lesbian board!!!   I was like, *"you mean I can talk about Disney AND be openly lesbian???"*   Damn, I feel like I died and went to heaven.
> 
> 
> Thank you to the mods and administrators who are open minded enough to allow this board to exist.




So what kinda clothes you got in your closet?


----------



## PeterPan09

Uncle Remus said:


> So what kinda clothes you got in your closet?



well, now-what kind of clothes would you expect to find?


----------



## Uncle Remus

PeterPan09 said:


> well, now-what kind of clothes would you expect to find?



 

Oh yeah, you're gonna fit right in here, this place likes to have fun.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

PeterPan09 said:


> I was told about this site by a fellow DVC'er and imagine my surprise when I discovered a gay and lesbian board!!!   I was like, "you mean I can talk about Disney AND be openly lesbian???"   Damn, I feel like I died and went to heaven.
> 
> 
> Thank you to the mods and administrators who are open minded enough to allow this board to exist.



Welcome!  We accept all kinds of folks here.  Kinda like Disney.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

PeterPan09 said:


> well, now-what kind of clothes would you expect to find?



Flannels, t-shirts, jeans, and a variety of old clothes that you just can't part with because they remind you of someone that you once loved.   Oh wait, that was my ex's closet.


----------



## rosiep

Uncle Remus said:


> Oh yeah, you're gonna fit right in here, this place likes to have fun.



He's right you know PeterPan9...fun is my middle name...Rosie Fun P.......Isn't that right guys?


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> He's right you know PeterPan9...fun is my middle name...Rosie Fun P.......Isn't that right guys?


 
I thought your middle name was 'disfunctional'.   

Welcome PeterPan9!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> I thought your middle name was 'disfunctional'.
> 
> Welcome PeterPan9!



I could have sworn it was Beezelbulb. That's why I've been calling her beezy in my mind all these months


----------



## starann

rosiep said:


> He's right you know PeterPan9...fun is my middle name...Rosie Fun P.......Isn't that right guys?



I thought it was "Nekk-id"

Guess a lot of us were wrong!


----------



## rosiep

Some friends  At least Star knows my nickname.


----------



## ConcKahuna

PeterPan09 said:


> I was told about this site by a fellow DVC'er and imagine my surprise when I discovered a gay and lesbian board!!!   I was like, "you mean I can talk about Disney AND be openly lesbian???"   Damn, I feel like I died and went to heaven.
> 
> 
> Thank you to the mods and administrators who are open minded enough to allow this board to exist.



Funny enough, the owner of Derams Unlimited Travel (and by association the DIS) is openly gay.  I've met him and his husband a couple of times


----------



## OrlandoMike

PeterPan09 said:


> well, now-what kind of clothes would you expect to find?



I really dont care what you wear, but if you have a Home Depot discount card available you are my new best friend!


----------



## PeterPan09

OrlandoMike said:


> I really dont care what you wear, but if you have a Home Depot discount card available you are my new best friend!



I've got one for Lowe's...is that close enough?

I really was kind of surprised to see a Disney site with a gay and lesbian board.   I know Disney the company is very inclusive and supportive of "the family", but in my experience many Disney fans think that only the traditional family of  Mommy, Daddy and kiddies "belong" and the rest of us should stay away.  

I've been pushed aside at the parks more than once by people telling me "Disney is for FAMILIES and CHILDREN!".  I've also read some pretty harsh criticism of Gay Days from Disney fans, which added to my assumptions.

Anyway-it's GREAT to see that I was wrong!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Question:  "Why do so many gay people work at Disney?"

Answer:  "Who else is gonna make all that magic for $6.50 an hour!"


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> Question:  "Why do so many gay people work at Disney?"
> 
> Answer:  "Who else is gonna make all that magic for $6.50 an hour!"


----------



## PeterPan09

OrlandoMike said:


> Question:  "Why do so many gay people work at Disney?"
> 
> Answer:  "Who else is gonna make all that magic for $6.50 an hour!"



Shouldn't it be "who else is going to make it FABULOUS for $6.50 an hour"?


----------



## wallyb

PeterPan09 said:


> Shouldn't it be "who else is going to make it FABULOUS for $6.50 an hour"?



Or fantaboulousssssssssssss! (Drag the "S")


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Or fantaboulousssssssssssss! (Drag the "S")



That's Wally for you.  Always doing drag.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> That's Wally for you.  Always doing drag.



Actually - I never have.  

You?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Actually - I never have.
> 
> You?



Good lord no!  Can you imagine what an UGLY woman I'd make?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Good lord no!  Can you imagine what an UGLY woman I'd make?



Hey you could do a Edna Turnblad thing.
LOVE HER!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

You can't look any worse than a local legend around here named Mary Edith Pitts.  OMG!   

Luckily, she is as funny & witty as our dear Wally.  She did/does a lot of charity work too.  

Honestly, she's not that bad, but Lilly White.....uber scary!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Do not look for Mary Edith on Youtube!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Why?  I never had the thought too.  Is it that bad?


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Good lord no!  Can you imagine what an UGLY woman I'd make?



3 words...

Carmella Marcella Garcia.

I love her though


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oh my gosh! I have a cousin Mary Edith!  They couldn't possibly be one in the same, could they!  

Better go check out youtube...


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I shall NEVER, as in NEVER EVER, fail to follow O'Mike's recommendations regarding youtube EVER, EVER again!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Yes, without a doubt there are some interesting drag artists in Atlanta.  Now, if you want to see someone that has taken a lot of money out of our pockets in tips over the years, check out The Goddess Raven.  On New Year's Eve 2001, she was phenomenal.


----------



## rosiep

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> I shall NEVER, as in NEVER EVER, fail to follow O'Mike's recommendations regarding youtube EVER, EVER again!



Of course you piqued my curiousity and I HAD to look!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Yes, without a doubt there are some interesting drag artists in Atlanta.  Now, if you want to see someone that has taken a lot of money out of our pockets in tips over the years, check out The Goddess Raven.  On New Year's Eve 2001, she was phenomenal.



Raven is the best.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Good lord no!  Can you imagine what an UGLY woman I'd make?



No! - I can't imaging it at all.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> No! - I can't imaging it at all.



Ah...a golden oldie.

(the picture Rob...not you )


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> No! - I can't imaging it at all.



Merciful Heavens...I believe I am underdressed to attend this riparian repast, Mr.s Buc-KAY.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Um... just thought I'd stop by and say hello. Thought it might be rude of me to just stand in the corner...


----------



## rpmdfw

Hathaway Browne said:


> Um... just thought I'd stop by and say hello. Thought it might be rude of me to just stand in the corner...



Kungaloosh, Hathaway!

And welcome!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Kungaloosh right back at ya!


----------



## wallyb

Hathaway Browne said:


> Um... just thought I'd stop by and say hello. Thought it might be rude of me to just stand in the corner...



The corner *is* the safest place.  
But why play it safe?


----------



## rosiep

Awwwwwwwwwwwww...Is that why you guys are always making me stand in a corner? To keep me safe??? Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

wallyb said:


> The corner *is* the safest place.
> But why play it safe?



I'll wave from afar then, still in the corner.


----------



## rpmdfw

Hathaway Browne said:


> I'll wave from afar then, still in the corner.



Well, while you're in the corner, care to tell us a bit about yourself?  It is a thread about introducing yourself, after all.

And if you're anything like the Hathaway Browne that I've met, you're not shy!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

"_Hathaway Browne, ladies man amongst men_"
Psh.. I wish.

I'm Mark from the UK. I've been to WDW and Paris quite a few times.

What else do you want to know?


----------



## wallyb

Hathaway Browne said:


> "_Hathaway Browne, ladies man amongst men_"
> Psh.. I wish.
> 
> I'm Mark from the UK. I've been to WDW and Paris quite a few times.
> 
> What else do you want to know?



That's loaded!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Anyone know how to make a Sidecar?  It's my day off!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

wallyb said:


> That's loaded!



No intentions to be. Honest.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Anyone know how to make a Sidecar?  It's my day off!



Brandy, triple sec, and lemon juice.

And I believe that it's traditionally served with a cup of coffee, by Ito, the houseboy.


----------



## rpmdfw

Hathaway Browne said:


> "_Hathaway Browne, ladies man amongst men_"
> Psh.. I wish.
> 
> I'm Mark from the UK. I've been to WDW and Paris quite a few times.
> 
> What else do you want to know?



Welcome, Mark!  

I'm a big fan of Paris myself (the city and their Disneyland)  We're planning a trip back to the City of Lights next year.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Brandy, triple sec, and lemon juice.
> 
> And I believe that it's traditionally served with a cup of coffee, by Ito, the houseboy.



Ito!  Come here Ito!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Ito!  Come here Ito!



If you're going to keep drinking those sidecars, you'd better let Ito drive the Dusenberg when you go out tonight.


----------



## wallyb

Hathaway Browne said:


> No intentions to be. Honest.



Go for it.  
I love a good bedtime story.
Shall I put on my jammies?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> If you're going to keep drinking those sidecars, you'd better let Ito drive the Dusenberg when you go out tonight.



You think I would get out the Dusenburg for the Osceola County Fair!    

Dude!  It's gonna be the pick up truck fer sure tonight!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> You think I would get out the Dusenburg for the Osceola County Fair!
> 
> Dude!  It's gonna be the pick up truck fer sure tonight!



The pick-up? 

Does Ito know how to drive stick?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> The pick-up?
> 
> Does Ito know how to drive stick?



What makes you think I'm taking a clutch to the fair?   

Dear god, it would clash with my boots!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome, Mark!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Paris myself (the city and their Disneyland)  We're planning a trip back to the City of Lights next year.


Only been once to the city once, it's ok. Just too many French...  (j/k)  

Rome is nice, if a little grubby. Brussels was a big disappointment to me. Its a right 'hole.



rpmdfw said:


> If you're going to keep drinking those sidecars, you'd better let Ito drive the Dusenberg when you go out tonight.


I see you have a wonderful taste in cars over here! I'm impressed.


----------



## rpmdfw

Hathaway Browne said:


> Only been once to the city once, it's ok. Just too many French...  (j/k)
> 
> Rome is nice, if a little grubby. Brussels was a big disappointment to me. Its a right 'hole.
> 
> 
> I see you have a wonderful taste in cars over here! I'm impressed.



I liked Rome, too.  And Florence.  The people in Naples, were crazy, however.

And I hate to disappoint you in regard to the cars.  We're making references to a campy old movie.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

rpmdfw said:


> I liked Rome, too.  And Florence.  The people in Naples, were crazy, however.


Naples isn't that hot either when I think about it. Although the Amalfi Coast is out of this world.



rpmdfw said:


> And I hate to disappoint you in regard to the cars.  We're making references to a campy old movie.


Pity. Doozy made some beautiful cars.


----------



## gotrojansgo

Hey everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is David, and I'm a freshman at USC in Los Angeles, but I'm a WDW frequenter (and Disneyland now, too!) turned family vacation planner. I'm originally from Chicago, which I kind of miss, but I definitely can't complain about LA's weather! I'm pretty much an open book, so if you guys want to know anything else, feel free to ask.


----------



## rosiep

gotrojansgo said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is David, and I'm a freshman at USC in Los Angeles, but I'm a WDW frequenter (and Disneyland now, too!) turned family vacation planner. I'm originally from Chicago, which I kind of miss, but I definitely can't complain about LA's weather! I'm pretty much an open book, so if you guys want to know anything else, feel free to ask.



Hi David  

What color socks are you wearing?

What? What? He said feel free to ask  

They're always picking on me here David 

Hi Mark! I'll ask about your socks later.....


----------



## Hathaway Browne

rosiep said:


> Hi Mark! I'll ask about your socks later.....



I am glad, I was beginning to feel left out..


----------



## rosiep

Hathaway Browne said:


> I am glad, I was beginning to feel left out..



Forget the socks....Boxers or Briefs???


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Forget the socks....Boxers or Briefs???



 
Rosie, are you trying to scare off ANOTHER one?!?!?!?


----------



## rosiep

Another two...Mark and David....It's a lot of work scaring people off...I'm trying to kill to birds with one stone...or at least a couple of nosy questions..


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie, are you trying to scare off ANOTHER one?!?!?!?



I will protect them!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I will protect them!



Oh, great!

That'll help!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

rosiep said:


> Forget the socks....Boxers or Briefs???



I'll plead your 5th Amendment..


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, great!
> 
> That'll help!



Of course it will! everyone give me your underwear and I will kepp it from Rosie's prying eyes!


----------



## rosiep

Hathaway Browne said:


> I'll plead your 5th Amendment..



My 5th is I refuse to wear undies on Saturday.....Is that the 5th you mean??


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Certainly not!! lol


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Another two...Mark and David....It's a lot of work scaring people off...I'm trying to kill to birds with one stone...or at least a couple of nosy questions..



Our very own *Gladys Kravitz!*


----------



## rpmdfw

Does that make Wally our very own Uncle Arthur?


----------



## wallyb

So you're ... who?




Cause you're a crabby *****.


----------



## rosiep

I'll be Glady's..she had a split personality ya know:






Just like me!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> My 5th is I refuse to wear undies on Saturday.....Is that the 5th you mean??



I thought your fifth was a fifth of vodka?



wallyb said:


> Cause you're a crabby *****.



You know Rob, you're doctor can prescribe a shampoo to make you not crabby.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So your ... who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you're a *****.



I'd rather be 





SERENA!

She was always wreaking havoc!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You know Rob, you're doctor can prescribe a shampoo to make you not crabby.



Doctor Bombay!  Come Right Away!


----------



## rosiep

Can someone _PLEASE_ explain my proclivities to Louie: I don't drink..I do NAKED.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Can someone _PLEASE_ explain my proclivities to Louie: I don't drink..I do NAKED.



You keep your proclivities away from me, doesn't this place have a dress code?


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You keep your proclivities away from me, *doesn't this place have a dress code*?



No, it doesn't..that's why I joined!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'd rather be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERENA!
> 
> She was always wreaking havoc!



Nope - you dig the blue shadow too much - SORRY-
you're Endora the old battle-ax!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Nope - you dig the blue shadow too much - SORRY-
> you're Endora the old battle-ax!



He's closer in age to Endora too!  

(oh no I didn't!)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> He's closer in age to Endora too!
> 
> (oh no I didn't!)



Okay, okay.  I'll be Endora.

But only because you two are both TO OLD for the role.


----------



## RAPstar

I always loved Uncle Arthur.


----------



## gotrojansgo

rosiep said:


> Hi David
> 
> What color socks are you wearing?



Haha, I'm not actually wearing socks right now since it's like 70 degrees here, which is sooooooo nice compared to my mom freezing her *** off in the snow in Chicago.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

gotrojansgo said:


> Haha, I'm not actually wearing socks right now since it's like 70 degrees here, which is sooooooo nice compared to my mom freezing her *** off in the snow in Chicago.



Really? I was freezing yesterday!


----------



## rosiep

Funny how that works. I'm originally from NYC. The winter tempertures can be brutal as can the summer months (concrete holds in the heat). when we moved to Portland Oregon the weather seemed so moderate..not too hot in the summer and not too cold in the winters. I used to brag that I only wore a thick sweater while driving to work. Of course, I've gotten used to "moderate" and it now seems COLD. (or hot as the case may be, but Portland cools off nicely in the summer evenings)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Oh it has been cold in LA for the last couple of weeks, and anyone that thinks its not is crazy!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh it has been cold in LA for the last couple of weeks, and anyone that thinks its not is crazy!



My daughter just returned from LA yesterday...she said it was miserable and she had to cajole her boyfriend into turning up the heat! (no innuendo folks...she's my baby  )


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

YAY snow here today.. again... shoot me please


----------



## wallyb

RemixBoyNJ said:


> YAY snow here today.. again... shoot me please



Our's is on the way.
I'll take the next bullet


----------



## kingLouiethe1

The sun came out today here for the first time in like a week, we finally got to have lunch outside!


----------



## rosiep

RemixBoyNJ said:


> YAY snow here today.. again... shoot me please



BANG!

There I banged you


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> BANG!
> 
> There I banged you



Wish I'd said that!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Wish I'd said that!



That you'd banged Rosie?


----------



## gotrojansgo

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh it has been cold in LA for the last couple of weeks, and anyone that thinks its not is crazy!



I'm not going to lie, I've been cold, too. I've definitely become a wuss when it comes to cold weather...I didn't even think it could get below 45 until I flew home for Christmas (in a T-shirt, jeans and flip flops...and snow). I'm glad it rains here, I was starting to miss some kind of variation in the weather.


----------



## RemixBoyNJ

Whoo hooo.. great shot now i have an excuse not to attempt to work out for the rest of the week as well..


----------



## Winue

Hi, I'm Kim.  My partner Christa and I have been together for 11 years.  We have two beautiful children, a boy who is 3.5 years old, and a little 7 month old girl.  We live outside of Toronto, Canada.

Just started looking around this board, and thought I'd just say Hi!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Welcome!


----------



## MickeyDee

I think I already reintroduced myself once or twice in this thread, but I thought I'd give it another go, since it's been a good long while. 

I'm Deedee...I'm 33, lesbian, and single for the first time in my adult life...I live in Texas, teach 3rd grade, and enjoy artsy pursuits, playing the guitar, and writing songs and stories.


----------



## stitchfan1983

I became a member of the Disney Vacation Club in June and have two trips planned in 2009, one in May and another in October. I absolutely love Disney....I think its one of the few things that keeps me sane.  I am a 25 year old, single, female and would like to chat with people who have some of the same interests as I.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome! We're DVC members too. (But you already guessed that)! 

Loads to talk about here, DVC included!


----------



## ConcKahuna

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Welcome! We're DVC members too. (But you already guessed that)!
> 
> Loads to talk about here, DVC included!



You're local DVC members too.  If Disney were a drug, it'd be time for an intervention...


----------



## LA1984

Greetings all! My name is Matt. I'm 24, gay, and from the criminally-conservative State of Louisiana.

I've been listening to the DIS Unplugged podcast for about a year, but I've never posted on the boards.

I have been to WDW as much as I can, visiting six times in the past seven years. Epcot is my absolute favorite park.

I'm planning a trip from June 3 -8. You guessed it: Gay Days. I've never been, so I'm quite excited!

I look forward to stalking the boards and becoming part of the community. Best wishes, everyone!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Welcome Matt

and I love your Signature line.  Know Thyself is the motto that I live by myself  as well as being one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Matt!  Jump right in!  Crazy and fun people over here, with lots of advice!

And what does RuPaul say?

If ya cant love yourself, how the hell ya gonna love someone else!


----------



## LA1984

Thanks, Ken. It's my fav quotation, too. I mean, if everyone lived by it, we'd prolly have world peace!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Hello Matt!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Hey ConcK!    How'd you guess! Yepper, we're just a little local though. We actually have to drive a solid 15 minutes to get to WDW!  

(You'd be horrified at how much we take with us too)!


----------



## MickeyDee

LA1984 said:


> Greetings all! My name is Matt. I'm 24, gay, and from the criminally-conservative State of Louisiana.
> 
> I've been listening to the DIS Unplugged podcast for about a year, but I've never posted on the boards.
> 
> I have been to WDW as much as I can, visiting six times in the past seven years. Epcot is my absolute favorite park.
> 
> I'm planning a trip from June 3 -8. You guessed it: Gay Days. I've never been, so I'm quite excited!
> 
> I look forward to stalking the boards and becoming part of the community. Best wishes, everyone!




Welcome Matt!  We are state neighbors.   

Epcot is my favorite park too...I don't know why, I guess it's a nostalgia thing for me from my childhood...

Have fun at Gay Days...I've never been.  Maybe someday...


----------



## Alan-1

Hi guys, my name is Alan and I'm from West Palm Beach, Florida. 

Found your forum on Google because I was looking for a place for GLBTQ people to talk about Disney. I guess I got lucky. lol

My favorite ride at WDW was Alien Encounter but since it's now gone my new favorite is Haunted Mansion.

I have gone to WDW a lot of times but I still haven't gone to Animal Kingdom yet (Parents won't go because they say it's a Zoo -.-) I REALLY want to go to Disney Land, but I REALLY REALLY want to go to Tokyo Disney Sea at last once!!!!! Who's with me?

I like to listen to Podcasts and enjoy Feast Of Fools, and WDW Radio. (I'm downloading this sites podcast now so I'll be listening to that also)

Well that's all I can think of since it's 4:18AM (Can't sleep)


----------



## ConcKahuna

Mark and Alan!

LOVE the tron avatar by the way!  It's one of my favorite movies!


Yup, I'm a geek like that.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Welcome y'all, come on in and join the fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Matt and Alan!

Jump right in!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Alan-1 said:


> Found your forum on Google because I was looking for a place for GLBTQ people to talk about Disney. I guess I got lucky. lol


Welcome to you! I got lucky and found my way from a TV forum of all places.



Alan-1 said:


> I still haven't gone to Animal Kingdom yet (Parents won't go because they say it's a Zoo -.-)


Remember, its NaTaZu.  In all seriousness, its litrally worlds apart from a zoo. In fact, all zoos should be made to be like Disney's Animal Kingdom. 



Alan-1 said:


> I REALLY want to go to Disney Land, but I REALLY REALLY want to go to Tokyo Disney Sea at last once!!!!! Who's with me?


Yup, I'd love to do both.


----------



## Alan-1

lol Thanks for all the nice comments. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside . lol  

Yeah as you can see I agree with your Tron statement. I like Tron too!!!  Can't wait for Tr2n!!!


Yeah I really want to go to Animal Kingdom. I'm just going to have to go on my own. Dang family lol.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Animal Kingdom is quickly becoming my favorite park!  So much to see and do, and due to the fact of the live animals, its never the same twice!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Alan-1 said:


> lol Thanks for all the nice comments. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside . lol
> 
> Yeah as you can see I agree with your Tron statement. I like Tron too!!!  Can't wait for Tr2n!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I really want to go to Animal Kingdom. I'm just going to have to go on my own. Dang family lol.



I havent played Tron 2.0, but it's a game that is supposed to be a fairly good "sequel" to the Movie.

AK is my favorite park.  The details and hidden suprises in that park far surpass the other parks, if you take the time to look for them.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> AK is my favorite park.  The details and hidden suprises in that park far surpass the other parks, if you take the time to look for them.



I think AK has moved to the top of my list too.
I love how it reveals it's self in stages.
People who rush thru I'm sure don't "get it".


----------



## MonorailMan

ConcKahuna said:


> I havent played Tron 2.0, but it's a game that is supposed to be a fairly good "sequel" to the Movie.
> 
> AK is my favorite park.  The details and hidden suprises in that park far surpass the other parks, if you take the time to look for them.



If you play the game _Kingdom Hearts II_ you can go to "Tron World" (I'm not sure what it's really called) and ride the cycles as you play around in the black light-looking world. It was pretty cool.


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

I´m Timmy, 30 at the moment...

Don´t know what to write more than that my favorite Disney movie is Wall-E and my favorite Disney experience still is when I sneaked in on Fantasmic in Orlando not knowing what it was... (bad I know... never do it again! promise)

I have only been in the Disney parks in Orlando, Tokyo and Hong Kong.
Tokyo was by far the best... going back there in October

Oh well... that´s me

Timmy


----------



## ConcKahuna

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> I´m Timmy, 30 at the moment...
> 
> Don´t know what to write more than that my favorite Disney movie is Wall-E and my favorite Disney experience still is when I sneaked in on Fantasmic in Orlando not knowing what it was... (bad I know... never do it again! promise)
> 
> I have only been in the Disney parks in Orlando, Tokyo and Hong Kong.
> Tokyo was by far the best... going back there in October
> 
> Oh well... that´s me
> 
> Timmy



 Timmy!

You've got me beat, I've only been to WDW in Orlando


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

Well what you should do is to visit the best theme park in the world... DisneySEA.
Nothing can ever beat that please.

...unless you are a die hard fan of sixflaggs... DisneySEA only have tiny coasters


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

thanks nice to be here by the way


----------



## MonorailMan

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> I´m Timmy, 30 at the moment...
> 
> Don´t know what to write more than that my favorite Disney movie is Wall-E and my favorite Disney experience still is when I sneaked in on Fantasmic in Orlando not knowing what it was... (bad I know... never do it again! promise)
> 
> I have only been in the Disney parks in Orlando, Tokyo and Hong Kong.
> Tokyo was by far the best... going back there in October
> 
> Oh well... that´s me
> 
> Timmy



Välkommen!


----------



## rosiep

Alan-1 said:


> lol Thanks for all the nice comments. *Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside . lol  *
> Yeah as you can see I agree with your Tron statement. I like Tron too!!!  Can't wait for Tr2n!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I really want to go to Animal Kingdom. I'm just going to have to go on my own. Dang family lol.



You didn't eat that gaucamole that Wally always offers the newbies did you? That could account for it.......


----------



## rosiep

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> thanks nice to be here by the way



Hi Timmy!


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

tack haha


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Helloooo Timmy!


----------



## wallyb

Velkomst!


(FYI - never listen to Rosie - NEVER!)


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Velkomst!
> 
> 
> (FYI - never listen to Rosie - NEVER!)



Wally's wonderful isn't he????...

See now Wally..because of you no one was listening.....and I'll only admit to that ONCE.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally's wonderful isn't he????...
> 
> See now Wally..because of you no one was listening.....and I'll only admit to that ONCE.



What?

Sorry... I was blocking you out.


----------



## MickeyDee

Hiya Timmy!

Welcome!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Welcome to our corner Timmy...   it's crazy, but we love it.

You won't find a better group of people anywhere...


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

hi all again
well... velkomst kind of sounds like a mix of danish and german but that is close enough


----------



## swacer

Hey all!

I'm Jon, 25, from Tennessee.  Actually found this site when looking for forums on Universal to help plan a trip that we took last week (don't be mad, it was just a quick down on tuesday back on thursday trip, so not enough time to do Disney, though we did go to Downtown Disney during the evening).  

My partner (not personally a huge fan of the term, but after 6 years, boyfriend just doesn't sound right) and I became huge Disney fans after taking our vacation to WDW last year.  He had never been and I guess just caught the bug, which is contagious of course, so I have it too.  Our Disney DVD collection has grown in that year from 1 to somewhere around 200, so it's pretty bad.

Coming down for a week in May.  Spending all my free time planning and replanning just to throw away all the plans when I get there because I don't like feeling like I'm on a schedule, but planning is half the fun!  

Just thought I would introduce myself and say Hi!  I'm sure I'll be lurking around more than posting until I get the hang of it!


----------



## wallyb

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> hi all again
> well... velkomst kind of sounds like a mix of danish and german but that is close enough



Supposedly Norwegian.


----------



## wallyb

swacer said:


> Just thought I would introduce myself and say Hi!  I'm sure I'll be lurking around more than posting until I get the hang of it!



Hang of what?  
Say something stupid ... we say something equally or more stupid back 
and on it goes.  

Welcome.


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Timmy and Jon!


Jump right in and participate.  We've got the best group of people here on the GLBT forum and we have lots of fun!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome to you! it's great that you found your way here.

Yep, this is a lively board, as well it should be! It's filled with lively people!  

And the goat...


----------



## ConcKahuna

Jon!

You should push your vacation back a week or two and come for gaydays!


----------



## rosiep

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Welcome to you! it's great that you found your way here.
> 
> Yep, this is a lively board, as well it should be! It's filled with lively people!
> 
> And the goat...



Hi Jon!

Don't believe them..the goat has been gone for a long time; I have a monkey now.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Hi Jon!
> 
> Don't believe them..the goat has been gone for a long time; I have a monkey now.



Actually, no.  You killed the monkey within a day of getting it, remember.  We TOLD you that you were getting a new monkey, but it's just an old shoe, which you carry around and call "monkey".

It'd be really sad if it didn't make us laugh so darned much.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Actually, no.  You killed the monkey within a day of getting it, remember.  We TOLD you that you were getting a new monkey, but it's just an old shoe, which you carry around and call "monkey".
> 
> It'd be really sad if it didn't make us laugh so darned much.



Is that why the thing is covered in banana mush? I just thought my monkey was a messy eater........


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is that why the thing is covered in banana mush? I just thought my monkey was a messy eater........





And didn't you notice that there were never any monkey "messes" to clean up?


----------



## rosiep

I just thought he was well trained.   He sits so quietly and never moves from where I put him. I just thought he was super obedient.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I just thought he was well trained.   He sits so quietly and never moves from where I put him. I just thought he was super obedient.



Well he IS!  It's just that he's a well-trained, super-obedient . . . shoe.


----------



## swacer

Thanks for the kindly welcome!  Hate that the goat is gone, I used to have a pet goat...miss her.

And it'd be nice to push it back to be there for gay days.  We are going May 12-19 for his bday (I guess Disney's free admission marketing worked on at least us!)  Already got some ADRs made and all that too, I'd hate to think I'd lose out on those...though still trying daily for a Fantasmic dinner package and Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House!

If everyone's so lively, maybe I should have a drink or two before I check on the boards...I'm much more lively if I get loosened up a little first.


----------



## rosiep

swacer said:


> Thanks for the kindly welcome!  Hate that the goat is gone, I used to have a pet goat...miss her.
> 
> And it'd be nice to push it back to be there for gay days.  We are going May 12-19 for his bday (I guess Disney's free admission marketing worked on at least us!)  Already got some ADRs made and all that too, I'd hate to think I'd lose out on those...though still trying daily for a Fantasmic dinner package and Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House!
> 
> If everyone's so lively, maybe I should have a drink or two before I check on the boards...I'm much more lively if I get loosened up a little first.



A drink is definitely a good idea....but please note my tag....for me it's sitting in a towel. The guys here at work hate it!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Hello Jon! 

I was about to say "from the only Brit in the village", but you know I don't know if that's true.. lol


----------



## DisJase

Hi everyone! Just found these boards a few days ago after researching my May/June Disney trip. I'll be going to Disney World with my partner of 5 years and my younger brother on May 30th - June 6th 

I've only been there one time before in 2006 with my partner and we had a blast, so we're coming back! I can't say I have a favorite park, I really enjoyed all of them, although we'll be staying at the Boardwalk Villas so I might lean toward EPCOT. Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hey welcome!

Jump right in!  There is lots of fun to be had here!  I haven't read the whole board yet, but if you haven't done so yet, start a trip planning thread!  You will get a ton of ideas, and it's a great chance to meet our regular posters!

BTW where is Griffith IN?


----------



## DisJase

What is a trip planning thread? I'm sure it's exactly what it implies, but leave it to me to get it wrong 

Griffith is on the Illinois-Indiana border about 20 minutes from Chicago


----------



## OrlandoMike

A trip planning thread goes something like this...

Hey my name is ______

We are leaving for Disney in ____ days, staying at _______  and we are eating at the following restaurants________.

Then sit back and wait for the fun!


----------



## DisJase

doh! Should I post it on this section?


----------



## OrlandoMike

DisJase said:


> doh! Should I post it on this section?



   Of course!  Look at the "guess what" thread to get an idea......


----------



## s2turk

Hey everyone! My name is Shannon, and I currently live in Denver, Colorado. I just recently got engaged to an amazing woman!  We've been together for a little less than a year now. I work as an urban planner for a small city north of Denver and the DF works as an esthetician/nail tech at a spa. We're in the midst of planning our first Disney Vacation together... we'll see if we're still engaged afterwards! Just kidding! I grew up on the West Coast (California) going to Disneyland, and she grew up on the East Coast (New Jersey) going to WDW, so we'll see how the two coasts come together. 

Let's see, favorite park... probably Epcot... because it has my favorite ride, Mission Space!


----------



## rpmdfw

s2turk said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Shannon, and I currently live in Denver, Colorado. I just recently got engaged to an amazing woman!  We've been together for a little less than a year now. I work as an urban planner for a small city north of Denver and the DF works as an esthetician/nail tech at a spa. We're in the midst of planning our first Disney Vacation together... we'll see if we're still engaged afterwards! Just kidding! I grew up on the West Coast (California) going to Disneyland, and she grew up on the East Coast (New Jersey) going to WDW, so we'll see how the two coasts come together.
> 
> Let's see, favorite park... probably Epcot... because it has my favorite ride, Mission Space!




Welcome Shannon!


----------



## jamieandben

Shannon !!!!


----------



## Desiree1972

Hi I am Desiree.  You can probably guess how old I am by my screen name

My partner Marie and I have 2 children.  We had a civil union in July of 03 in Vermont.  We live in Atlanta where we both teach High School.
I grew up in Miami and always had either an annual pass or a seasonal pass.  My first memories of the World include camping at FW and getting autographs from the characters.  My favorite park is MK with EPCOT coming in a close second. 
I am excited to find you guys!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

And we're excited to have you Desiree! Yay 

On a side note, refrain from feeding Wally after midnight and DO NOT get him wet under any circumstances.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And we're excited to have you Desiree! Yay
> 
> On a side note, refrain from feeding Wally after midnight and DO NOT get him wet under any circumstances.



Louie - I'm calling Fred Segal


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Louie - I'm calling Fred Segal



The gremlins made me do it


----------



## Saxton

Welcome Shannon, Desiree and all the other new folks!  Start posting and have some fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Desiree!


----------



## Juri chan

Hi everyone 

I posted an initial intro post in the other forum last year, but it can't hurt to say hi here too!

I live in Canberra, Australia with my partner and two cats! For the past year my hobby has been planning this WDW vacation!

We are having a ceremony at the end of this year, and will be 'Disneymoon-ing' at the world in September!

I am so excited to meet all of you!! This will be my first time to disney since I was very little, and my partner has never been at all!

Hope to meet some new friends, everyone here seems to nice!


----------



## s2turk

Juri chan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I posted an initial intro post in the other forum last year, but it can't hurt to say hi here too!
> 
> I live in Canberra, Australia with my partner and two cats! For the past year my hobby has been planning this WDW vacation!
> 
> We are having a ceremony at the end of this year, and will be 'Disneymoon-ing' at the world in September!
> 
> I am so excited to meet all of you!! This will be my first time to disney since I was very little, and my partner has never been at all!
> 
> Hope to meet some new friends, everyone here seems to nice!



Hey there!!! It looks like we'll be enjoying our WDW vacations the same week, maybe we'll run into each other!!! Congrats on the upcoming ceremony! We'll be planning one soon ourselves.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome to our new posters! 
We are glad to have you here!


----------



## wallyb

2 things to remember-
Rosie's not to be trusted and Rob's a big liar.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> 2 things to remember-
> Rosie's not to be trusted and Rod's a big liar.
> Best of luck to you.



Oh yeah.  That Rod is a nasty one!

Watch out for HIM!

I'm Rob, by the way.  Nice to meet you.

I'm mostly harmless.


----------



## wallyb

See how evil he is...
he made me typo.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> See how evil he is...
> he made me typo.



If I'm responsible for your typos, I must be a BUSY boy!


----------



## wallyb

liar and mean.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> liar and mean.



And also prone to angry outbursts


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And also prone to angry outbursts



Nah.  Not anymore.  

Wedding is over.  No more Bridezilla or Groomzilla.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> And also prone to angry outbursts



He has meds for that now.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> He has meds for that now.



Is he sharing? Cause if he's sharing I'd like a handful please....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Is he sharing? Cause if he's sharing I'd like a handful please....



Do you really want to see her off her full dose


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Do you really want to see her off her full dose



I think you should all chip in and keep me safely on all MEDS....and send me to Disney once in a while cause taht helps keep me sane too.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I think you should all chip in and keep me safely on all MEDS....and send me to Disney once in a while cause taht helps keep me sane too.



I think we should chip in 
and have you put down.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> He has meds for that now.



Actually I "self medicate"


----------



## DisneyLoren

Hi, all

My name is Loren and I live in Los Angeles.  I've lived in the Bay Area and, then, throughout the Midwest as a child.

I am single.

My favorite Disney park is Disneyland and am a current annual passport holder!

My favorite Disney movie is either Mary Poppins or Peter Pan

My favorite Disney songs are "Feed The Birds," "Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah" and "Part of your World."

My favorite Disney attractions are It's A Small World, The Enchanted Tiki Room, The Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Peter Pan's Flight, and any of the Disneyland mountains.


----------



## rpmdfw

DisneyLoren said:


> Hi, all
> 
> My name is Loren and I live in Los Angeles.  I've lived in the Bay Area and, then, throughout the Midwest as a child.
> 
> I am single.
> 
> My favorite Disney park is Disneyland and am a current annual passport holder!
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is either Mary Poppins or Peter Pan
> 
> My favorite Disney songs are "Feed The Birds," "Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah" and "Part of your World."
> 
> My favorite Disney attractions are It's A Small World, The Enchanted Tiki Room, The Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Peter Pan's Flight, and any of the Disneyland mountains.




Welcome Loren!  Glad you've joined us!

Jump right in and join the conversations.  We've got a great group of people on the GLBT forum!


----------



## pixierella

I'm Gabby and I live in a suburb close to NYC and I've lived in this area my whole 39 years of life. I love Tinkerbell, photography, coffee (and no, I don't pronounce it cawfee), Eeyore and choclate.

 I love me some Disney, enough to buy into DVC so I can feed the addiction. Um, yea so that's me. I've already jumped into the forum cause I like this board the best I think.


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Loren and Gabby!


----------



## Goofyluver

Okie doke.  I never did this whole introduce myself thingie either.

I'm Jen.  

*chorus:  Hiiiiii Jeeeeen!*

Fabulous mother to an almost-teenage boy.  He and I are Disney lovers, and we just returned from an 8-day trip to the world a few days ago.  *boooo!  hisssss!*

You people are amazing.  The lot of ya'.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Goofyluver said:


> Okie doke.  I never did this whole introduce myself thingie either.
> 
> I'm Jen.
> 
> *chorus:  Hiiiiii Jeeeeen!*
> 
> Fabulous mother to an almost-teenage boy.  He and I are Disney lovers, and we just returned from an 8-day trip to the world a few days ago.  *boooo!  hisssss!*
> 
> You people are amazing.  The lot of ya'.



And you never stopped by and visited me?

*runs off crying*


----------



## rpmdfw

pixierella said:


> I'm Gabby and I live in a suburb close to NYC





Goofyluver said:


> Okie doke.  I never did this whole introduce myself thingie either.
> 
> I'm Jen.



Welcome to Gabby and Jen!


----------



## Goofyluver

ConcKahuna said:


> And you never stopped by and visited me?
> 
> *runs off crying*



I stalked you in the lobby.  Does that count?


----------



## ConcKahuna

Goofyluver said:


> I stalked you in the lobby.  Does that count?



Ok, that works


----------



## bhencey

Brian(me) & Chuck -- together for 12 years from Austin, TX. I'm in IT, he works for the State of Texas.  Early 40s. Disney World not exactly our first choice for vacation spot(don't care for children or crowds or tourist), but being the good uncle and coming along with a nephew(and 6 others from the family) for his first trip this July.  

The folks and siblings are doing their family thing - and we are doing our "family" thing, meeting up for a few meals and such most days.   I'm so anal about planning it is insane (at least I can admit it). Have excel spreadsheets, visio diagrams, etc. mapping out our every minute, with contigency plans, etc.   

If there are any CMs or others around Jul-17 thru Jul-26, let's meet.


----------



## disneydiva0729

Hi All!  I'm Jess, 21 yr old from Cape Cod, MA formerly from RI.  Live with my lovely gf of 4 years Manda, and plan to move to Orlando, hopefully to work for Disney *crosses fingers*, after school finishes in May '10.  My fav. park is Magic Kingdom, ride is Splash Mountain (went on it 21 times in a row on my 21st birthday in Dec.), fav. movie is Beauty and the Beast and fav. song is the Original Tiki Bird Song.


----------



## Sphyrna

Just realized I never introduced myself here.  I'm Jim.  I live in Pittsburgh, PA.  I work in IT.  Currently working 2 jobs, which means 16 hour days Mon-Thurs.  But my night job is pretty easy so it's not too bad.  I'm not a huge Disney fan but I have been to WDW several times.  Lately it's mostly been at Gay Days.  Last trip was for GD '07.  Will be going this year.  My goal is to eventually move to Orlando.  But right now I have it too good with my jobs.  Although I'm itching to leave the cold and get back to FL.  I lived in Miami for about 7 years, including school (Go Canes!)


----------



## DLRP-Fan&CM

Hi everyone 
I'm David, 23 years old, i was born on the 17th, August, 1985 exactly. I currently live in Serris, Val d'Europe, near Disneyland Resort Paris. I'm a cast member since April, 2007 and I work at Buzz Photolocation (Discoveryland).
I'm gay and have a boyfriend, Arnaud, since June, 2007.
I like cinema, travels, Disney theme parks and Universal, Halloween season, P!nk (I was at Paris-Bercy for her funhouse tour  ) and recently the phonomenom Twilight... 
I've already been in Florida (it was last september) for the 1st time and I really enjoyed Disney World (epcot is my favorite theme park), Universal (it was awesome and i really like the Halloween horror night event) and we have also been to the Bahamas with the Disney Cruise Line... Really enjoyed it !
Next september, we plan to go to California (during the second fortnight).
I'm so happy to be here and i hope to weave new links with you. Do not hesitate to write to me


----------



## rpmdfw

DLRP-Fan&CM said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm David, 23 years old, i was born on the 17th, August, 1985 exactly. I currently live in Serris, Val d'Europe, near Disneyland Resort Paris. I'm a cast member since April, 2007 and I work at Buzz Photolocation (Discoveryland).
> I'm gay and have a boyfriend, Arnaud, since June, 2007.
> I like cinema, travels, Disney theme parks and Universal, Halloween season, P!nk (I was at Paris-Bercy for her funhouse tour  ) and recently the phonomenom Twilight...
> I've already been in Florida (it was last september) for the 1st time and I really enjoyed Disney World (epcot is my favorite theme park), Universal (it was awesome and i really like the Halloween horror night event) and we have also been to the Bahamas with the Disney Cruise Line... Really enjoyed it !
> Next september, we plan to go to California (during the second fortnight).
> I'm so happy to be here and i hope to weave new links with you. Do not hesitate to write to me



Bon Jour David!  Bienvenue!

Okay, that's about all the French I'll attempt right now.

My partner and I are big fans of Disneyland Paris and loved the mall at Val d'Europe!

I'm glad that you've found our little corner of the DIS.  Please feel free to jump right in and participate!


----------



## rpmdfw

Sphyrna said:


> Just realized I never introduced myself here.  I'm Jim.  I live in Pittsburgh, PA.  I work in IT.  Currently working 2 jobs, which means 16 hour days Mon-Thurs.  But my night job is pretty easy so it's not too bad.  I'm not a huge Disney fan but I have been to WDW several times.  Lately it's mostly been at Gay Days.  Last trip was for GD '07.  Will be going this year.  My goal is to eventually move to Orlando.  But right now I have it too good with my jobs.  Although I'm itching to leave the cold and get back to FL.  I lived in Miami for about 7 years, including school (Go Canes!)



Hi, Jim!

Glad to meet you officially!


----------



## rpmdfw

disneydiva0729 said:


> Hi All!  I'm Jess, 21 yr old from Cape Cod, MA formerly from RI.  Live with my lovely gf of 4 years Manda, and plan to move to Orlando, hopefully to work for Disney *crosses fingers*, after school finishes in May '10.  My fav. park is Magic Kingdom, ride is Splash Mountain (went on it 21 times in a row on my 21st birthday in Dec.), fav. movie is Beauty and the Beast and fav. song is the Original Tiki Bird Song.



Welcome Jess!

21 times on Splash Mtn?  You must have been soaked!  And in December?  Brrr.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Howdy to everyone that has posted here lately.


----------



## wallyb

DLRP-Fan&CM said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm David, 23 years old, i was born on the 17th, August, 1985 exactly. I currently live in Serris, Val d'Europe, near Disneyland Resort Paris.





rpmdfw said:


> Bon Jour David!  Bienvenue!
> Okay, that's about all the French I'll attempt right now.
> !



I know - *Voulez-vous coucher avec moi!*
Thanks Labelle! 
Hey Sister, Go Sister, Soul Sister, Go Sister!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I know - *Voulez-vous coucher avec moi!*
> Thanks Labelle!
> Hey Sister, Go Sister, Soul Sister, Go Sister!



And that saying is as dirty as they get! 

Je parle français un petit peu.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Por favor mantenganse alejado de las puertas.....


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> And that saying is as dirty as they get!
> 
> Je parle français un petit peu.



Oh I've had some French guys get way dirtier.

Aaaah good times!
C'est Si Bon. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5WVkl_f7_E


----------



## DLRP-Fan&CM

Thanks for welcoming me   
I really think that is the best way to discover new people 
I see that some members try to speak french (great


----------



## wallyb

DLRP-Fan&CM said:


> Thanks for welcoming me
> I really think that is the best way to discover new people
> I see that some members try to speak french (great



Must of us know how to French kiss too.


----------



## Sphyrna

Je parle francais un petite peux aussi.


----------



## colaboy29

Hi, my name is Reid and I live in Clermont, due west of the Magic Kingdom. I live with my partner of 9 years and our two lab-mixes and a pond full of fish. If you listened to the latest Dis Roundtable podcast he gets a mention as the guy from DI who told the stories. LOL!!! Yes, we'll be on the cruise next month with those of you going.

I grew up in Florida and have lived here all my life, except for 2.5 years spent in Las Vegas. I worked for Disney for 10 years in the attractions department (MK and Epcot).

I've been going to WDW before it even opened to the public (there was a preview of the Magic Kingdom the month before it opened for Florida residents - I don't remember much but I was there!).


----------



## rpmdfw

colaboy29 said:


> Hi, my name is Reid and I live in Clermont, due west of the Magic Kingdom. I live with my partner of 9 years and our two lab-mixes and a pond full of fish. If you listened to the latest Dis Roundtable podcast he gets a mention as the guy from DI who told the stories. LOL!!! Yes, we'll be on the cruise next month with those of you going.
> 
> I grew up in Florida and have lived here all my life, except for 2.5 years spent in Las Vegas. I worked for Disney for 10 years in the attractions department (MK and Epcot).
> 
> I've been going to WDW before it even opened to the public (there was a preview of the Magic Kingdom the month before it opened for Florida residents - I don't remember much but I was there!).



Welcome Reid!  Always great to have another local on the boards!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Welcome all newbies!  And Bienvenue David from north of Le Manche  Je parlez francais un peu, mais je pourrais faire mieux.


----------



## steve54

I've been listening to the podcast for a long time and finally got around to looking at the boards.  I look forward to getting to know some of you guys.
Steve


----------



## rpmdfw

steve54 said:


> I've been listening to the podcast for a long time and finally got around to looking at the boards.  I look forward to getting to know some of you guys.
> Steve



Welcome Steve!  Don't be shy!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Steve!


----------



## MuppetGuySF

Hi everyone!

I've been reading a lot on the boards and decided it was finally time to register and say hello.

My name is Leigh and I'm 35 and live in the San Francisco Bay Area.  (Gay male here...just thought I would specify since I've got a gender neutral name )  I'm single and have a wonderful Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy who brings me much joy.  

So, I look forward to getting to meet some of you all here on the boards.  Seems like quite a friendly crew.


----------



## rpmdfw

MuppetGuySF said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been reading a lot on the boards and decided it was finally time to register and say hello.
> 
> My name is Leigh and I'm 35 and live in the San Francisco Bay Area.  (Gay male here...just thought I would specify since I've got a gender neutral name )  I'm single and have a wonderful Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy who brings me much joy.
> 
> So, I look forward to getting to meet some of you all here on the boards.  Seems like quite a friendly crew.



Welcome Leigh!  Glad you decided to say hello and start posting!

We are a very friendly group of people, so don't be shy!


----------



## Sphyrna




----------



## ConcKahuna

Everyone!

Muppets rule.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome to all of the new people!

Dont be shy, jump into any conversation!  We are a fun group, let us get to know you!


----------



## Damian

Hi there guys,

My name's Damian (shock horror!) and I'm 25 - I've lived in London for almost 4 years (I'm originally from the North of England), and have been with my other-half almost 3 years. Our anniversary is during out next trip to Florida - we're going the 25th April through to the 10th May with one of our friends who's never been, and she's really excited (which has turned me into even more of a big kid about the whole thing!)

I have two cats (I'm pathetic, but I have to mention them) called Megan and Gracie who are just over a year old.

I've always been a fan of Disney growing up - I suppose it's the strong musical theme in them - and my favorite of the new movies is "Enchanted", and of the slightly older ones I love The Little Mermaid, Pocahontas, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast... okay, virtually all of them!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Damian!


----------



## wallyb

Yes - Welcome to gaymart!


----------



## TimmyTimmyTimmy

when people write that they are castmembers and that they live next to a resort or a great sunny place... I get reminded of the hellhole Sweden that I live in...
I just wanted to say that... I am not bitter


----------



## rosiep

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> when people write that they are castmembers and that they live next to a resort or a great sunny place... I get reminded of the hellhole Sweden that I live in...
> I just wanted to say that... I am not bitter



It shows


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Damian!


----------



## Damian

Thanks for the welcome 

and rpmdfw - your dachshund is absolutely beautiful - I always had them growing up!


----------



## OrlandoMike

TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> when people write that they are castmembers and that they live next to a resort or a great sunny place... I get reminded of the hellhole Sweden that I live in...
> I just wanted to say that... I am not bitter



I know you dont want to hear this....But sometimes the grass is greener on the other side of the fence.....Just saying.....


----------



## Saxton

Welcome to all the new folks!



TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> when people write that they are castmembers and that they live next to a resort or a great sunny place... I get reminded of the hellhole Sweden that I live in...
> I just wanted to say that... I am not bitter


 
Try living in Buffalo in February during a blizzard ... definitely not fun!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Saxton said:


> Welcome to all the new folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Try living in Buffalo in February during a blizzard ... definitely not fun!



Ya well, try living 35 minutes from Disneyland in a nearly constantly temperate environment !


----------



## Saxton

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Ya well, try living 35 minutes from Disneyland in a nearly constantly temperate environment !


 
I used to like you.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Saxton said:


> I used to like you.



Hey -- at least in Buffalo, the earth doesn't do a shimmy-shimmy-shake every so often, nobody cares wht kinda car you drive, and it's not considered gauche to drink water outa the tap... 

...just sayin'...


----------



## ConcKahuna

Damian said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> My name's Damian (shock horror!) and I'm 25 - I've lived in London for almost 4 years (I'm originally from the North of England), and have been with my other-half almost 3 years. Our anniversary is during out next trip to Florida - we're going the 25th April through to the 10th May with one of our friends who's never been, and she's really excited (which has turned me into even more of a big kid about the whole thing!)
> 
> I have two cats (I'm pathetic, but I have to mention them) called Megan and Gracie who are just over a year old.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Disney growing up - I suppose it's the strong musical theme in them - and my favorite of the new movies is "Enchanted", and of the slightly older ones I love The Little Mermaid, Pocahontas, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast... okay, virtually all of them!








Just kidding!   !!!



TimmyTimmyTimmy said:


> when people write that they are castmembers and that they live next to a resort or a great sunny place... I get reminded of the hellhole Sweden that I live in...
> I just wanted to say that... I am not bitter



But you have things like Sweden's National Football team to look at!!


----------



## MAF

I have a crush on KonchKahuna, too bad he already has a b/f...


----------



## ConcKahuna

MAF said:


> I have a crush on KonchKahuna, too bad he already has a b/f...



  You're such a cutie


----------



## wallyb

MAF said:


> I have a crush on KonchKahuna,



Me too!
 Mr CK
Love a man in uniform.


----------



## ceburto2

Hello,

I'm Chris, 39yo, married almost 16 years to lovely wife and also hanging out with 4yo and 2yo sons.

We make our home in beautiful, and currently too warm, Greensboro, NC.

I would vacation at WDW as often as possible but a) it is a bit pricey,  2) my head would explode from joy and my children would be orphans,  d) my wife thinks the kids should learn the joy of getting a sharp shell stuck in their feet by visiting the beach for vacation.

-Chris


----------



## ConcKahuna

ceburto2 said:


> d) my wife thinks the kids should learn the joy of getting a sharp shell stuck in their feet by visiting the beach for vacation.





Welcome!


----------



## chwgmjay

I'm Jay... I introduced myself over in the single ppl thread, but figured I could prolly stand to do the same over here. 

I'm 29, from Minneapolis, MN. I currently work as a shift supervisor at a hotel and am starting up an organization for hotel employees. 

Took my first trip to Disneyland in March, but we had some problems trying to buy admission tickets for Disneyland that left me on the verge of leaving before even getting inside the gates. I loved CA though.

Taking my first Disney World trip in September to take the "Disney's Approach to Customer Service" class at the Disney Institute. Staying at the Yacht Club. 

I guess that's about it.


----------



## rpmdfw

chwgmjay said:


> I'm Jay... I introduced myself over in the single ppl thread, but figured I could prolly stand to do the same over here.
> 
> I'm 29, from Minneapolis, MN. I currently work as a shift supervisor at a hotel and am starting up an organization for hotel employees.
> 
> Took my first trip to Disneyland in March, but we had some problems trying to buy admission tickets for Disneyland that left me on the verge of leaving before even getting inside the gates. I loved CA though.
> 
> Taking my first Disney World trip in September to take the "Disney's Approach to Customer Service" class at the Disney Institute. Staying at the Yacht Club.
> 
> I guess that's about it.



Welcome Jay!  

Jump in and join the rest of the conversation.  We won't bite (well, except for Wally.  You have to watch out for him.  And for Rosie, too.  And . . .)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just curious, where are they holding Disney Institute classes these days?


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Just curious, where are they holding Disney Institute classes these days?



They do corporate training now, and will send someone to your business (at least that's what it sounded like from what I read).


----------



## chwgmjay

OrlandoMike said:


> Just curious, where are they holding Disney Institute classes these days?



They put me at the Yacht club, so I'm assuming somewhere near there? It doesn't have any information on my registration confirmation other than "we'll start with a dinner at 5:00 pm on the 23rd and conclude with lunch and a graduation ceremony at 2:00 pm on the 26th.


----------



## chwgmjay

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome Jay!
> 
> Jump in and join the rest of the conversation.  We won't bite (well, except for Wally.  You have to watch out for him.  And for Rosie, too.  And . . .)



So I've noticed... I've been lurking quite a bit...


----------



## Sphyrna




----------



## wallyb

chwgmjay said:


> So I've noticed... I've been lurking quite a bit...



I DO NOT BITE!
I may nibble a bit...but never bite.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I DO NOT BITE!
> I may nibble a bit...but never bite.



Oh, please!  Monorail Man showed me the teeth marks!  he said you drew blood and everything!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, please!  Monorail Man showed me the teeth marks!  he said you drew blood and everything!



He asked. 
Who could turn down that pookie bear?


----------



## rosiep

:





chwgmjay said:


> So I've noticed... I've been lurking quite a bit...



Hi Jay!!

First I nibble, _then_ I bite!

Welcome Chris too!

I'm not biting you; with  2 and 4 year old boys I'm sure you've already been bitten...


----------



## QCast_Michael

Sheesh, where the heck have I been? According to the yellow box up there, I haven't visited the boards since November 13! I know I've been busy, but that's just ridiculous! Anyway, hello again, all!

Fringe Festival starts next week, and I'm looking forward to that.

Lots of friends coming in for Gay Days, so that should be a great time as well.

Also went on a Disney Cruise a few weeks back (my first!) and loved every second of it. Can't wait to do it again!

P.S.... Hi Reid!


----------



## rpmdfw

QCast_Michael said:


> Sheesh, where the heck have I been? According to the yellow box up there, I haven't visited the boards since November 13! I know I've been busy, but that's just ridiculous! Anyway, hello again, all!
> 
> Fringe Festival starts next week, and I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> Lots of friends coming in for Gay Days, so that should be a great time as well.
> 
> Also went on a Disney Cruise a few weeks back (my first!) and loved every second of it. Can't wait to do it again!
> 
> P.S.... Hi Reid!




Hi, Michael!  I was thinking a few days ago that we hadn't heard from you in a while!

How are rehearsals for your Fringe show going?  Quite the talented group of actresses you've got there.


----------



## colaboy29

Hi Michael.  I'm hoping to do a bit of volunteering at the Fringe and see a few shows. Getting ready now for the DisBoard cruise this afternoon. Saw your hubby at the Epcot a few weeks ago.


----------



## QCast_Michael

rpmdfw said:
			
		

> Hi, Michael!  I was thinking a few days ago that we hadn't heard from you in a while!
> 
> How are rehearsals for your Fringe show going?  Quite the talented group of actresses you've got there.



Going pretty well. We're in the homestretch right now and doing all sorts of tweaking and fine-tuning.



			
				colaboy29 said:
			
		

> Hi Michael.  I'm hoping to do a bit of volunteering at the Fringe and see a few shows. Getting ready now for the DisBoard cruise this afternoon. Saw your hubby at the Epcot a few weeks ago.



Cruise!?! I'm jealous! I'm trying to figure out when my next one will be.


----------



## Stellapedia

My name is Estelle, from the Tampa Bay area, easy to shoot over to WDW almost every Saturday. 
AJ and I have two little boys (3.5 and 6 months), a service dog, 3 cats, and roughly 7 hermit crabs. I work in finance for a non-profit hospital and AJ stays home with the boys. 

We're at WDW 2-3 times a month, boys and dog in tow. We never intended to become disney freaks, but they're so accommodating to our son and I've never been someplace where the dog was so welcome. So, we got sucked in and we're thoroughly stuck now.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome Estelle and the whole gang!

You comming over this week at all?

We have another regular poster who has a service dog, she has always wanted to write a book "The service dog guide to Disney"


----------



## Stellapedia

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome Estelle and the whole gang!
> 
> You comming over this week at all?
> 
> We have another regular poster who has a service dog, she has always wanted to write a book "The service dog guide to Disney"



We'll be there Saturday. Not sure if we're heading over Friday night or Saturday morning. I do need to find a hotel, I keep putting that off. I didn't know about GD this weekend (I thought it was the weekend after) when we planned, so it might be harder to get a hotel than I had anticipated! Hope not. Eh, if nothing else, I'll just book the cheapest thing Hotwire has to offer. 

SD guide to Disney- Dumbo is cool, Philharmagic is pure torture, and whatever you do make sure you have a blinking light! Oh, and no lady you do NOT need a picture of my dog. And please stop making kissy sounds to get him to look at you. He's working. See the vest? It says that. See my face? I say that. You want a picture of a dog, Goofy is inside the park, have at it. 

My SD loves/hates Disney. I swear he dreads weekends. Here he thought he was getting a nice, sedate life, and we subject him to this. I do feel for the guy, especially after half a dozen turns on Dumbo.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Lucas, the other guide dog on our board, has even been on the teacups!  

The only thing they wont let him on is Peter Pan.  And I am guilty of always wanting to pet, play, and feed the service dogs!  Sorry!  I do behave, I swear.  

Nice to have another family over here with kids!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Estelle and Family!

Don't be a stranger around here, jump right in on one of our crazy conversations!


----------



## Stellapedia

I've never taken him on the teacups. I love him too much. Plus, when I do teacups, well... I don't want the centrifugal force to throw him right out. 

Sometimes I don't mind people asking to pet him. If there are kids on the monorail with us at night (when they stop all the time and the ride takes forever), I'll take off his vest and let him play. We were there with friends two weeks ago and their daughter couldn't wait until our hotel pizza/movie night because she knew then his vest would come off and it would be play time. She was thrilled to see him naked. 

I had one guy, an _adult_, crawl under the table at a kidcot station so he could pet the dog. That's something I'd expect (and forgive) of a 5 year old, not a grown man. There are times when I just want to stamp people. as it is I got pretty snotty with him and he huffed away.


----------



## Sphyrna

Stellapedia said:


> My name is Estelle, from the Tampa Bay area, easy to shoot over to WDW almost every Saturday.
> AJ and I have two little boys (3.5 and 6 months), a service dog, 3 cats, and roughly 7 hermit crabs. I work in finance for a non-profit hospital and AJ stays home with the boys.
> 
> We're at WDW 2-3 times a month, boys and dog in tow. We never intended to become disney freaks, but they're so accommodating to our son and I've never been someplace where the dog was so welcome. So, we got sucked in and we're thoroughly stuck now.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

WOW!!! Looks like we've got a bunch of new folks here in the last couple days. TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!! WELCOME EVERYBODY!!!!!!


----------



## bigbro501

Hey! I am Sean from Little Rock.  I had a great Gay Days this year.  MK was fun but Epcot was very cool because I met some Disney friends. And I found out my new freinds know some of my old Disney friendson here( Hey Rob & Scott)! Thanks Dave for inviting me to DIS! And cheers to all from here that drank with me on Sunday at Epcot World Showcase.  I had a blast with you! Let's keep in touch!

Sean


----------



## rpmdfw

bigbro501 said:


> Hey! I am Sean from Little Rock.  I had a great Gay Days this year.  MK was fun but Epcot was very cool because I met some Disney friends. And I found out my new freinds know some of my old Disney friendson here( Hey Rob & Scott)! Thanks Dave for inviting me to DIS! And cheers to all from here that drank with me on Sunday at Epcot World Showcase.  I had a blast with you! Let's keep in touch!
> 
> Sean




Hi, Sean!  

Great to see you here on the DIS!

Did you get embelished at Epcot this year?


----------



## Hawleys

Hi, I'm Hawleys and my wife, DJ Belou, and I live in Berkeley CA. I grew up in Boston and slowly made my way west until I couldn't go any further.  We are taking our nephew Baedyn to Disneyland on August 8th and I have so enjoyed reading all the posts on the Dis. It seems like the Gay and Lesbian threads are mostly for WDW but maybe some of you will make your way to the Left Coast to visit DL sometime.

I think that I am heading down the slippery slope of becoming a park fanatic...spending way to much time thinking about how we could finaggle a couple other trips. Talking to the wife today and trying to convince her that we should convert our three for five park hoppers for our August trip to APs and go back for Gay Days in Anaheim. (Plane fares of $119! Hotel rooms for $44!) 

We have another niece and nephew in addition to Baedyn and since we are taking him, it seems only fair that we should plan a trip for them as well. Found out my sister is pregnant with her third kid, first thought, whoo hoo, Disneyland again! 

Anyway, I've been enjoying reading some of the threads around here. You can follow our trip planning at this thread: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2192566

Cheers!


----------



## bigbro501

rpmdfw said:


> Hi, Sean!
> 
> Great to see you here on the DIS!
> 
> Did you get embelished at Epcot this year?



OH yes I got embellished and with the help of my new friends from this board!

Sean


----------



## Sphyrna

Hey Sean!  Welcome to the DIS!!  Was great hanging out and drinking at Epcot on Sunday!  I had a blast too!!  I'm sooo looking forward to next year!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hawleys!

And HUGS! to Sean!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Hawleys!

Don't be shy, jump right in and participate in the craziness!


----------



## wallyb

Craziness.

Right.


AKA - Free therapy for Rob.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Craziness.
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> AKA - Free therapy for Rob.



Hey, Don't knock it 'til you've tried it!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Hey, Don't knock it 'til you've tried it!



Hey Don't DIS without your Zyprexa today okay.
No need for us all to suffer.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hey Don't DIS without your Zyprexa today okay.
> No need for us all to suffer.



Well, it wouldn't be too bad if you and Rosie suffered a *little* bit . . .


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, it wouldn't be too bad if you and Rosie suffered a *little* bit . . .



Trust me - we do all ready.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Trust me - we do all ready.



A little MORE then.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> A little MORE then.



"Please, Sir, I want some more."


----------



## OrlandoMike

Everyone!

*Oliver, Oliver, never before has a boy wanted more!* 

Oh wait, isn't this sing a broadway showtune Wednesday?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Everyone!
> 
> *Oliver, Oliver, never before has a boy wanted more!*
> 
> Oh wait, isn't this sing a broadway showtune Wednesday?



It's a GLBT board!  EVERY day is sing a broadway showtune day!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well in that case.....

*
Liver paté? You have to make it. I can't make it.

When am I gonna get out of here?* 


  OK inside joke!

Switching to *"There's a light at the end of the tunnel...."*


----------



## wallyb

All right then...
5 6 7 8 ....
**** and ***.
Bought myself a fancy pair.
Tightened up the derriere.
Did the nose with it.
All that goes with it.

**** and ***!
Had the bingo-bongos done.
Suddenly I'm getting nash'nal tours!
**** and *** won't get you jobs
Unless they're yours.

Didn't cost a fortune neither.
Didn't hurt my sex life either.


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Switching to *"There's a light at the end of the tunnel...."*



Or...

There's a liiiiiigghht...
Over at the Frankenstein place...
There's a liiii-iiii-iiii-iiiight...
Burning in the fire place...
There's a liii-iiii-iiiii-iiii-iiii-iiiiiight in the darkness of everybody's heart.


----------



## rpmdfw

How about something VERY contemporary:

Superboy and the Invisible Girl
Son of Steel and Daughter of Air
He's a hero, a lover, a prince
She's not there

Superboy and the Invisible Girl
Everything a kid oughtta be
He's immortal, forever alive
Then there's me 

I wish I could fly 
And magically appear and disappear
I wish I could fly
I'd fly far away from here

Superboy and the Invisible Girl
He's the one you wish would appear
He's your hero, your savior, your son
He's not here
I am here


----------



## wallyb

*Or instead ... how about something good...*

I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
And send him on his way.

If a man don't understand you,
If you fly on separate beams,
Waste no time, make a change,
Ride that man right off your range.
Rub him out of the roll call
And drum him out of your dreams.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I dont have any hair to wash a man out of!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> I dont have any hair to wash a man out of!



She asks me why
I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night
Hair that's a fright
I'm hairy high and low
Don't ask me why
Don't know
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead
Darling

Gimme head with hair
Long beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming,
Streaming, flaxen, waxen

Give me down to there hair
Shoulder length or longer
Here baby, there mama
Everywhere daddy daddy

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair

Let it fly in the breeze
And get caught in the trees
Give a home to the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas
A hive for bees
A nest for birds
There ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder
Of my...

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair

I want it long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
Oily, greasy, fleecy
Shining, gleaming, streaming
Flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted
Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghettied!

Oh say can you see
My eyes if you can
Then my hair's too short

Down to here
Down to there
Down to where
It stops by itself

They'll be ga ga at the go go
When they see me in my toga
My toga made of blond
Brilliantined
Biblical hair

My hair like Jesus wore it
Hallelujah I adore it
Hallelujah Mary loved her son
Why don't my mother love me?

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> I dont have any hair to wash a man out of!




I think that is why I am single.  I don't have any hair to trap a man in.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I think that is why I am single.  I don't have any hair to trap a man in.



Ya got fur dont ya?  All plain ole head men have some fur!


----------



## bigbro501

rpmdfw said:


> It's a GLBT board!  EVERY day is sing a broadway showtune day!



It was OFF Broadway but my contribution to showtunes:

On nights like this
when the world's a bit amiss
and the lights go down
across the trailer park
i get down
i feel had
i feel on the verge of going mad
and then it is time to punch the clock
i put on some make-up
and turn on the tape deck
and pull my wig down on my head....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

bigbro501 said:


> It was OFF Broadway but my contribution to showtunes:
> 
> On nights like this
> when the world's a bit amiss
> and the lights go down
> across the trailer park
> i get down
> i feel had
> i feel on the verge of going mad
> and then it is time to punch the clock
> i put on some make-up
> and turn on the tape deck
> and pull my wig down on my head....




I <3 Hedwig


----------



## #1DizGal

Hi, all - my beloved Deb and I were married last Monday in Dubuque, IA.  We are SO happy!  PS - we had had a commitment ceremony at WDW in January 2008.


----------



## rpmdfw

#1DizGal said:


> Hi, all - my beloved Deb and I were married last Monday in Dubuque, IA.  We are SO happy!  PS - we had had a commitment ceremony at WDW in January 2008.



Congratulations!


----------



## Sphyrna

#1DizGal said:


> Hi, all - my beloved Deb and I were married last Monday in Dubuque, IA.  We are SO happy!  PS - we had had a commitment ceremony at WDW in January 2008.



Gratz!!!


----------



## jamieandben

Congratulations!


----------



## jamieandben

OrlandoMike said:


> I dont have any hair to wash a man out of!



Maybe you can Buff him out.


----------



## StevieMac

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I think that is why I am single.  I don't have any hair to trap a man in.



AW!!!   It's ok, u don't want to trap a man in anyway! This way u avoid having to feed it and wonder if it's breathing.


----------



## ConcKahuna

StevieMac said:


> AW!!!   It's ok, u don't want to trap a man in anyway! This way u avoid having to feed it and wonder if it's breathing.


----------



## zendisney

Hello my name is Carla Rae and my partner is Gilchrist. We are huge fans of Disney and all that is Disney.
We love going to Walt Disney World and Disney Land.
We are DVC members since 2008. 
We both are educators. I am a reading Specialist and Gilchrist is the Department chair of Humanities at a Community College and she also teaches Writing and Sophomore Literature.
We are zendisney and minniemimi52 on the boards.
The first time we went to Disney together was in 1995. Gilchrist wanted me to to go with her because she was worried about me. She knew I was devastated because my sister had just died seven months before and I was still working out the grief from her death... You see we had just been together for 5 months and my mom died and Gilchrist didn't want me to be 
alone in Philadelphia. I was with my family but I really was missing Gilchrist. (Somehow she knew) So she called me and said " I wanna buy you and plane ticket home and then I want to take you to Disney." I was stunned. I didn't know what to do so I just went. We had a fabulous time and that was the start of our love of Disney together. I don't remember a whole lot about that trip but I do remember feeling a lot of love and magic all around. Corny or not that's how it all started. Now you can't get us away from it. We love it all. We are raising our granddaughter who is 3 and she loves it too. That's what it's all about sharing the love and magic with the people who mean the most to you. 
Peace and Pixie Dust!
Carla Rae incurable disney fanatic!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome to our crazy little corner of the world!

Jump right in with the rest of us crazies!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Welcome!


----------



## rosiep

Hi Carla!

Please feel free to jump in at anytime; post an idea or a question. We're a playful bunch indeed, but we're also very caring....


Welcome Aboard!

(ps...promise you'll forgive my grammer and spelling......no grading posts! )


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> hi carla!
> 
> Please feel free to jump in at anytime; post an idea or a question. We're a playful bunch indeed, but we're also very caring....
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> (ps...promise you'll forgive my grammer and spelling......no grading posts! )



d+


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> d+






Thank you, Luis!  I needed that laugh!


----------



## rosiep

Bite me...both of you.

But in a nice way.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Thank you, Luis!  I needed that laugh!





rosiep said:


> Bite me...both of you.
> 
> But in a nice way.



Hey! At least I didn't fail you, that was me being nice


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

kingLouiethe1 said:


> d+




Is that D+ for Diva Supreme?


----------



## zendisney

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome to our crazy little corner of the world!
> 
> Jump right in with the rest of us crazies!



I appreciate all the welcomes. We love the boards. The entire community here has always made us feel welcome.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Is that D+ for Diva Supreme?




Is that something new on the menu at Taco Bell


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that something new on the menu at Taco Bell





I sure hope not!


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Is that something new on the menu at Taco Bell



So..instead of bite me..it's "eat me?"


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> So..instead of bite me..it's "eat me?"




Fish taco???? no thanks


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> So..instead of bite me..it's "eat me?"



I think we all know that bad things can happen when you put strange things in your mouth, so I don't think I'll be doing that.


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> d+



It's Rosie.
I'm thinking more...
*dd+*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> It's Rosie.
> I'm thinking more...
> *dd+*



38DD to be exact!


----------



## Ruthless1967

My name is Ruth and my GF (Mel) and I live in Austin, TX - keeping Austin weird since 1967.  We live with my two darling children 11 & 13, who keep us always wondering who is really in charge.

Am planning our first Christmas at Disney this year!  I've taken the kids at least every other year since they were toddlers but this will be Mel's first Magical experience.  And Hoping she will be just as fanatical about DW by New Years as I am or we might have some serious problems.  I am planning on staying at the campsites at Ft. Wilderness - maybe this will enhance her enjoyment, she loves the roughing it thing...my idea of roughing it is a motel 6.  We will be there from Dec 18-26th if anyone has any Holiday suggestions or ideas.  Already planning the must do's:  Candlelight Processional, Osbourne lights, checking out the resort decos, and Christmas around the world.  Even trying to work in the "ICE" exhibit at the Gaylord Palms, if any of you have been would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## rpmdfw

Ruthless1967 said:


> My name is Ruth and my GF (Mel) and I live in Austin, TX - keeping Austin weird since 1967.  We live with my two darling children 11 & 13, who keep us always wondering who is really in charge.
> 
> Am planning our first Christmas at Disney this year!  I've taken the kids at least every other year since they were toddlers but this will be Mel's first Magical experience.  And Hoping she will be just as fanatical about DW by New Years as I am or we might have some serious problems.  I am planning on staying at the campsites at Ft. Wilderness - maybe this will enhance her enjoyment, she loves the roughing it thing...my idea of roughing it is a motel 6.  We will be there from Dec 18-26th if anyone has any Holiday suggestions or ideas.  Already planning the must do's:  Candlelight Processional, Osbourne lights, checking out the resort decos, and Christmas around the world.  Even trying to work in the "ICE" exhibit at the Gaylord Palms, if any of you have been would love to hear some feedback.



Welcome Ruth!


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Ruth!

I've never been to Disney for Christmas but I always thought it would be amazingly beautiful.

I'm sure someone here can give you some tips....why not post a new thread to ask? Some regulars don't stop by the "Intro" thread as often as others do.

11 & 13? Don't kid yourself...they're in charge!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Ruthless1967 said:


> I am planning on staying at the campsites at Ft. Wilderness - maybe this will enhance her enjoyment, she loves the roughing it thing...my idea of roughing it is a motel 6.



As someone who enjoys camping and has also stayed at Motel 6, Motel 6 definitely counts as "roughing it."


----------



## pb1285n

Hey everyone,

My name is Peter, I am 23 and I just took my first trip to Disney back in April and had the time of my life. I think my favorite memory from the trip was when Donald gave my boyfriend (at the time) and I the thumbs up when he noticed are anniversary pins.

I stayed at the French Quarters and loved it, going back in September and staying at Coronado Spring this time.

I'm from New York, and obsessed with Broadway. I'm glad Little Mermaid is closing because maybe Disney will start doing good musicals again  (still hoping for Hunchback).

I repair computers for a living, play video games, I love sports, and I'm a huge NY Jets fan - probably the least gay thing about me.

My favorites 

Disney movie - Hunchback of Notre Dame
Pixar movie - Ratatouille
Disney Park - Hollywood Studios
Attraction - Splash Mountain, Dinosaur, Mickey's PhilharMagic


----------



## rpmdfw

pb1285n said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is Peter, I am 23 and I just took my first trip to Disney back in April and had the time of my life. I think my favorite memory from the trip was when Donald gave my boyfriend (at the time) and I the thumbs up when he noticed are anniversary pins.
> 
> I stayed at the French Quarters and loved it, going back in September and staying at Coronado Spring this time.
> 
> I'm from New York, and obsessed with Broadway. I'm glad Little Mermaid is closing because maybe Disney will start doing good musicals again  (still hoping for Hunchback).
> 
> I repair computers for a living, play video games, I love sports, and I'm a huge NY Jets fan - probably the least gay thing about me.
> 
> My favorites
> 
> Disney movie - Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Pixar movie - Ratatouille
> Disney Park - Hollywood Studios
> Attraction - Splash Mountain, Dinosaur, Mickey's PhilharMagic




Welcome, Peter!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

pb1285n said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is Peter, I am 23 and ....




Welcome Peter.
Glad there is another Broadway fan on here, and I agree with you that Hunchback has some of the best music in any Disney film.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Glad there is another Broadway fan on here,



You say that like there aren't many B'way fans running around.


----------



## pb1285n

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Welcome Peter.
> Glad there is another Broadway fan on here, and I agree with you that Hunchback has some of the best music in any Disney film.



Yeah, there was a run of it in Germany a few years ago but sadly nothing for us. 

and thank you for your welcomes!


----------



## jeanigor

pb1285n said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is Peter, I am 23 and I just took my first trip to Disney back in April and had the time of my life. I think my favorite memory from the trip was when Donald gave my boyfriend (at the time) and I the thumbs up when he noticed are anniversary pins.
> 
> I stayed at the French Quarters and loved it, going back in September and staying at Coronado Spring this time.
> 
> I'm from New York, and obsessed with Broadway. I'm glad Little Mermaid is closing because maybe Disney will start doing good musicals again  (still hoping for Hunchback).
> 
> I repair computers for a living, play video games, I love sports, and I'm a huge NY Jets fan - probably the least gay thing about me.
> 
> My favorites
> 
> Disney movie - Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Pixar movie - Ratatouille
> Disney Park - Hollywood Studios
> Attraction - Splash Mountain, Dinosaur, Mickey's PhilharMagic



 Peter! 



rpmdfw said:


> You say that like there aren't many B'way fans running around.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Peter!

Glad you had a good time in April, and maybe we'll run into each other in September (I'm local  ).

If you play any MMO's, I'm trying to start a new website.  I still need content, so any screenshots/videos you can upload would be great!  It's http://GaymerNation.wetpaint.com


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You say that like there aren't many B'way fans running around.














Good lord -
you can't swing a dead cat 




without hitting a broadway queen around here!


----------



## OrlandoMike

And just so you know, not sure why he forgot to tell you this, but Wally is the "nice" guy around here!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> And just so you know, not sure why he forgot to tell you this, but Wally is the "nice" guy around here!



Modesty prevents me.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Modesty prevents me.



You! 

Modest?  

And Ethyl Merman was a quiet shy kind of gal!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> And just so you know, not sure why he forgot to tell you this, but Wally is the "nice" guy around here!



Is "nice" the new euphamism for "easy"?


----------



## pb1285n

Yeah I currently play Final Fantasy XI and plan to play Aion once it is released. 

I'll take a look at your site in a little bit, just about to go out. Also I am a web designer as a hobby and trying to build up my resume, so if you ever need something designed for free just ask. 

Oh and as for the "nice" guy wally, I don't know how to take that. 

Anyway, nice to meet you all!


----------



## OrlandoMike

pb1285n said:


> Oh and as for the "nice" guy wally, I don't know how to take that.



A nice antibiotic usually helps!


----------



## wallyb

Now this is quite the pleasant little character lynching


----------



## ConcKahuna

pb1285n said:


> Yeah I currently play Final Fantasy XI and plan to play Aion once it is released.
> 
> I'll take a look at your site in a little bit, just about to go out. Also I am a web designer as a hobby and trying to build up my resume, so if you ever need something designed for free just ask.
> 
> Oh and as for the "nice" guy wally, I don't know how to take that.
> 
> Anyway, nice to meet you all!



Yeah, I only had one web design class in college so if you want I can give you admin access and you can do whatever you want to the site


----------



## Ruthless1967

On a totally different subject.....

OMG Wally!!!!  I was out this weekend and ran across this totally divine looking creature wearing a "Hello Kitty" **** and immediately thought of you.


----------



## wallyb

Ruthless1967 said:


> On a totally different subject.....
> 
> OMG Wally!!!!  I was out this weekend and ran across this totally divine looking creature wearing a "Hello Kitty" **** and immediately thought of you.



Gee I've got no idea what got ****ed out - But I must admit I'm titillated!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Gee I've got no idea what got ****ed out - But I must admit *I'm titillated*!



Me too!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Me too!



In spades!


----------



## Ruthless1967

wallyb said:


> Gee I've got no idea what got ****ed out - But I must admit I'm titillated!




Sorry about the *****, I just am not sure exactly what to call them.  He was wearing chaps - yes, I live in Texas - and these cute LITTLE ultra-tight what had to be specially made undergaments.  With Hello Kitty right on his cute little tight bum that I know you could bounce a quarter off of.

Sorry for going on, he was just the cutest, most scrumptous thing!  And Totally knew it.  Made me wish I were a guy for the night.


----------



## yupyupitsme

Hey my name is Holly and I am kind of new to the disboards! My girlfriend and my family will be going on our first trip to Disney World in September! We are so excited! My Mom and I have each been to Disney World for a few hours, so in all we count September as our first time for all of us! 

Soo...My name is Holly and my girlfriend's name is Ashlie...I love her to pieces! 

My favorite Disney character is Tigger! 
Favorite Disney movie is ALL  

Ashlie is originally from Northern Michigan but will be moving here with me to Cincinnati, Ohio in a month or so.

Ashlie works full time so I can go to school full time!  

I am so excited to make some new friends on this site! 

I look forward to chatting with you all!

I will post a few pictures once I get my count up..lol


----------



## rpmdfw

yupyupitsme said:


> Soo...My name is Holly and my girlfriend's name is Ashlie...I love her to pieces!



Welcome Holly!  (And Ashlie, too)


----------



## pb1285n

ConcKahuna said:


> Yeah, I only had one web design class in college so if you want I can give you admin access and you can do whatever you want to the site



Sure, just send me a message. Like I said I have a few projects I have to finish first (one is a money maker  ), but I'd love to help.

Oh and wally, don't be upset, I bet you're a nice guy.


----------



## yupyupitsme

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome Holly!  (And Ashlie, too)



Thank You!! I can't wait to talk to more people on here!


----------



## rosiep

Hi Newbies! 

Welcome to the boards. Come on over and post a question, or a thought and we'll all jump right in, answer and then derail your thread. (It's what we do best)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ruthless1967 said:


> He was wearing chaps -With Hello Kitty right on his cute little tight bum.






Sounds like its time for another raid on a Texas gay bar!  This time by the *Fashion Police!*


----------



## Ruthless1967

OrlandoMike said:


> Sounds like its time for another raid on a Texas gay bar!  This time by the *Fashion Police!*




Jealous.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Sounds like its time for another raid on a Texas gay bar!  This time by the *Fashion Police!*



Mike, honey!  Have you been to any of our fine Orlando establishments lately?  We've got no business throwing stones at Texas!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Last time I went out Miss P was still the reigning queen at the Parliment House!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Last time I went out Miss P was still the reigning queen at the Parliment House!





That's before I was born!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Mike, honey!  Have you been to any of our fine Orlando establishments lately?  We've got no business throwing stones at Texas!



 HOORAY! I'm from Los Angeles 

I'll go get my bag of stones, no one move!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> HOORAY! I'm from Los Angeles
> 
> I'll go get my bag of stones, no one move!





You, of ALL people, shouldn't criticize what others are wearing!


----------



## rosiep

I can't stand all this pressure to be hip and with it in clothing style!!!

What's a girl to do?

Oh! That's Right!  BECOME A NUDIST!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I can't stand all this pressure to be hip and with it in clothing style!!!
> 
> What's a girl to do?
> 
> Oh! That's Right!  BECOME A NUDIST!



Girl?


Really?


You're gonna go with that?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Girl?
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> You're gonna go with that?



That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> You, of ALL people, shouldn't criticize what others are wearing!



Oh no you di'in!?!

You best stay away from me or I'll pull out that cheap weave!


looking for the ghetto icon . . .


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Oh no you di'in!?!
> 
> You best stay away from me or I'll pull out that cheap weave!
> 
> 
> looking for the ghetto icon . . .



OOOH! I love a good cat fight, wait.....let me pull up a chair.....


----------



## wallyb

pb1285n said:


> Oh and wally, don't be upset, I bet you're a nice guy.



Ooooops - The new guy lost a bet already!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Ooooops - The new guy lost a bet already!



I collect.  I said you were a cad.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I collect.  I said you were a cad.



Not really.
More of a puckish imp.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Not really.
> More of a puckish imp.



More like an impish puck...with a p.


----------



## pb1285n

wallyb said:


> Ooooops - The new guy lost a bet already!



Awww am I the one being made fun of now?


----------



## wallyb

pb1285n said:


> Awww am I the one being made fun of now?



The new shine wears off quick around here!


----------



## rosiep

pb1285n said:


> Awww am I the one being made fun of now?



It's an honor! It means you're one of us! If we didn't like you...we'd ignore you. (instead of dragging you down to our level)


----------



## pb1285n

wallyb said:


> The new shine wears off quick around here!



Yeah I noticed that...

Would you be nicer if I gave you a flower?


----------



## rosiep

pb1285n said:


> Yeah I noticed that...
> 
> Would you be nicer if I gave you a flower?



Heeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  What about me? I can be mean too ya know. I think chocolate would work for me.


----------



## pb1285n

rosiep said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  What about me? I can be mean too ya know. I think chocolate would work for me.



How about cake  and a hug? 

You can be the one with the lumpy head.


----------



## wallyb

pb1285n said:


> Yeah I noticed that...
> 
> Would you be nicer if I gave you a flower?



My currency of choice is flesh.


----------



## pb1285n

Well I have no flesh to give you at the moment, but if I ever come across some it's yours.


----------



## rosiep

pb1285n said:


> How about cake  and a hug?
> 
> You can be the one with the lumpy head.



Cake! Hug? 

Who told you about the lumpy head though????


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> My currency of choice is flesh.



Back away from the Newbie......


----------



## pb1285n

rosiep said:


> Cake! Hug?
> 
> Who told you about the lumpy head though????



Just a guess 

and I think we're going to disney on like the same day.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Back away from the Newbie......



But I'm just try to show him the ropes.




...and or chains.
His choice.


----------



## pb1285n

Hey! That was a one time thing an... I mean... how rude


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Good lord -
> you can't swing a dead cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without hitting a broadway queen around here!


NOT HELLO KITTY!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> NOT HELLO KITTY!!!!



I think we should question Rob. I think I remeber him being nearby when Elmo died under suspicious circumstances


----------



## rpmdfw

kinglouiethe1 said:


> i think we should question rob. I think i remeber him being nearby when elmo died under suspicious circumstances



I. Was. FRAMED!!!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> I. Was. FRAMED!!!!!



 Of Course you were!

I'm just saying that this is the second time a cute and cuddly critter has decided to call it quits  by hanging, and you just happened to be around both times.


----------



## rosiep

pb1285n said:


> Hey! That was a one time thing an... I mean... how rude



Well played! You can definitely stay!


----------



## OrlandoMike

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'm just saying that this is the second time a cute and cuddly critter has decided to call it quits  by hanging, and you just happened to be around both times.



And then there is this rather odd video from Rob's first visit to Disneyland as a child!  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxqUUEuAy3s


----------



## pb1285n

OrlandoMike said:


> And then there is this rather odd video from Rob's first visit to Disneyland as a child!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxqUUEuAy3s



Aww poor Pluto got pushed over by that mean old lady.


----------



## OrlandoMike

pb1285n said:


> Aww poor Pluto got pushed over by that mean old lady.



Are you calling Rosie old?


----------



## pb1285n

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you calling Rosie old?



Uh, I mean older then me


----------



## rpmdfw

pb1285n said:


> Uh, I mean older then me



So you think everyone older than you is old?


----------



## pb1285n

rpmdfw said:


> So you think everyone older than you is old?



Oh I give up.


----------



## OrlandoMike

pb1285n said:


> Oh I give up.





Well thats no fun!


----------



## rpmdfw

pb1285n said:


> Oh I give up.



Don't give up so easily!  We're just funnin with ya!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> So you think everyone older than you is old?



Well when you're older than _everyone_...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Don't give up so easily!  We're just funnin with ya!



I give it up easy! 
It one of my best features.


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Are you calling Rosie old?



I bet Rob paid him to say that!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I bet Rob paid him to say that!



Why would I pay Mike to say something that I'd say for free?

I was just bummed that he said it before I did!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Why would I pay Mike to say something that I'd say for free?
> 
> I was just bummed that he said it before I did!



Careful or else I'll hit you with my shopping cart full of cats.


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Welcome all newbies!


----------



## Maleficent72

We are a late thirties gay male couple - who LOVE disney and Cirque. We generally travel to Vegas but lately have turned the way of Disney. Favs: [ANYTHING Maleficent!!!!! She rules! The original Evil Woman! Anything else just ask!/COLOR]


----------



## rosiep

Maleficent72 said:


> We are a late thirties gay male couple - who LOVE disney and Cirque. We generally travel to Vegas but lately have turned the way of Disney. Favs: [ANYTHING Maleficent!!!!! She rules! The original Evil Woman! Anything else just ask!/COLOR]




Welcome!

 Don't forget to come and play elsewhere on our board too!
Ask a question, make an observation, join my fan club.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Don't forget to come and play elsewhere on our board too!
> Ask a question, make an observation, join my fan club.



Uhhhm, Rosie, you misread our intentions again. We didn't start a Rosie fan club, we started a *BAN ROSIE CLUB*.

Welcome new peeps!


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Don't forget to come and play elsewhere on our board too!
> Ask a question, make an observation, join my fan club.



Can I join? Maybe part of the Welcoming Committee?


----------



## wallyb

Nobody's trying to ban me.
I'm the good one!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome to the new folks!

We're glad to have you posting with us here on the GLBT forum! 

Don't be shy!


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Can I join? Maybe part of the Welcoming Committee?




Not only can you join...you can be president!


----------



## Targsmom

I don't think so...

I'm Jen.. my partner turned me into a Disney Freak.  Now I'm the one saying "when are we going!? When are we going?!"  She grew up in Florida and was there when EPCOT opened...   

Anywho, we live in NYS and I've only been to Disney 3 times... once was for only one day.

This year, we managed to save up some extra $$ to stay at the POFQ instead of the budget hotels.. going in January 09 WOOT! 

so.. Hi!


----------



## darkeraven

Hi everyone.  Glad to see such an active board we have here.

My name is Monica, I live in the West Village, NYC.

I have been to WDW with my kids about 11 times.  This will be the first with my grand daughter!!!

Never been to Gay Days but maybe next year.


----------



## honicakes

Just wanted to wave hi to everyone... 
I'm sorta new - found the boards about 2 months ago when I started planning this years vacation.

Love all the info I have found here 

BTW, I'm Nora and make my home in Atlanta, Ga
Recently single :-(

But planning an awesome trip to the World o' Mouse

Lived in Miami all my life and have been to the parks too many times to count, but still have found lots of great info here.

My fave character is Tink
My fave Dis movie is Beauty and the Beast 


That's all for now.... see ya on the boards!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

honicakes said:


> Just wanted to wave hi to everyone...
> I'm sorta new - found the boards about 2 months ago when I started planning this years vacation.
> 
> Love all the info I have found here
> 
> BTW, I'm Nora and make my home in Atlanta, Ga
> Recently single :-(
> 
> But planning an awesome trip to the World o' Mouse
> 
> Lived in Miami all my life and have been to the parks too many times to count, but still have found lots of great info here.
> 
> My fave character is Tink
> My fave Dis movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> 
> That's all for now.... see ya on the boards!



Hey Neighbor.
Welcome to the boards.

Sounds like you might be down there around the same time as me.


----------



## xjrmssddeg

Hi I have been lurking here for a while i finally am bored enough from not being in school that i decided to post.
My name is Teresa most people call me Tree or Seno 
I have always lived in PA. The Philly suburbs area
I'm single and have been for a long time 
I am 19 yrs. old
I have not been to WDW since i was 11 so i don't really have a favorite wdw park right now.I will have one in a month if i survive    
Out of other parks though Knoebels. Even though it doesn't have allot there I go at least twice every year.
Favorite Disney movie has to be Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

> I have not been to WDW since i was 11 so i don't really have a favorite wdw park right now.I will have one in a month if i survive



Hey! Welcome aboard, you! Nice to have you with us.  It's been awhile since you've been to Disney, eh? Loads of new things for you to discover when you come back. 

So then, tell me about this other park...never hoiduvit.


----------



## xjrmssddeg

yea it has been a while. hopefully i survive this trip im going with my parents brother his gf my two younger cousins (i have never even spoken more then 10 words to either of them in their entire lives) and my friend. 8 people gonna be interesting...... 
Knoebels is an amusement park in Elysburg PA. It is free to park and roam around the park. It is sorta small there are two roller coasters.there used to be three they tore one down and are building another. Its just a really nice family park. it's cheap to go to and they have a campground and cottages you can rent and stay in. It has allot of old fashioned rides and games and great food.


----------



## rosiep

Welcome all!

Now that you've introduced yourselves come on over to the main threads and get your hands dirty. Start a thread, pose a question, tell us about a Disney memory. Then, when you get comfortable, start picking on Wally or Rob....they love that sort of stuff.


----------



## mthrash

I just can't stand it anymore.  I've always been a fan/lurker of this here board family, and I decided that it was time to finally join the fracas.  You guys are just the best entertainment value on the Internet.

So- the official introduction:

Hi.  Michael.  Teacher.  Love Disney- most things, but especially that little piece of Heaven in FL.  Fiercely loyal.  Acutely self-aware.  Constantly in denial.  Apparently not afraid of contradictions.  Single.  Rarely lonely but often alone.  Laugh at myself often.  Laugh at others more often.  Make others laugh constantly.  Loved exactly two people in this life.  And they couldn't be more different.  In every way possible.

I figured if I actually wanted to jump in at some point and "attempt" to be witty or helpful, this was a necessary first step- so....

HEY YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome, Michael!

Glad that you've decdided to introduce yourself!

Jump right in!  We don't bite (well, unless you want us to . . . )


----------



## mthrash

> Jump right in! We don't bite (well, unless you want us to . . . )



Now, I've been lurking long enough to know better than that...not naming names.


----------



## rosiep

Hi Michael!

Glad you decided to stay hello. Welcome to the madness.  Now get out there and start a thread, pick on Rob, or comment on how fabulous I am with or without clothes.

(but especially without)

PS...what part of the country are you from?


----------



## jamieandben

Don't be fooled Michael, yes they do bite and i have the marks to prove it.
And look out for that goat loving rosie, She's a little off her rocker.


----------



## rosiep

The meds seems to be helping.


----------



## mthrash

rosiep said:


> Hi Michael!
> 
> Glad you decided to stay hello. Welcome to the madness.  Now get out there and start a thread, pick on Rob, or comment on how fabulous I am with or without clothes.
> 
> (but especially without)
> 
> PS...what part of the country are you from?


 
Well.  Aren't we a noseyRosie?  I hail from those Southern parts.  But the Northern Southern parts.  Specifically North Carolina.

And thank you for the warning Jamie.  I have a long-standing aversion to goats.  Traumatic childhood experience.  Can't talk about it.  Too soon.

PS to Rosie - without clothes?  Rawr.


----------



## rosiep

mthrash said:


> PS to Rosie - without clothes?  Rawr.



You can stay! I'll leave the goat at home and just bring the monkey.


----------



## mthrash

Is it a bad monkey?  Cause you know what you have to do to BAD monk....

Aw, forget it.  I can't even type that with any sincerity.

(Hey guys, I got the Rosie seal of approval- that's good, right?  Guys?  It is good, RIGHT?  Guys?)


----------



## rosiep

mthrash said:


> Is it a bad monkey?  Cause you know what you have to do to BAD monk....
> 
> Aw, forget it.  I can't even type that with any sincerity.
> 
> (Hey guys, I got the Rosie seal of approval- that's good, right?  Guys?  It is good, RIGHT?  Guys?)



They all just moved to the other side of the room...it's just you and me Michael (rubs hands fiendishly)


----------



## mthrash

(gulp)


----------



## wallyb

mthrash said:


> (gulp)



Too late.
You're a lost soul now.
Nice knowing you.

Sad - anouther one gone so soon.


----------



## rosiep

_Michael exits the room, eyes glazed, hair tousled....he's on my side now._


----------



## kingLouiethe1

mthrash said:


> I just can't stand it anymore.  I've always been a fan/lurker of this here board family, and I decided that it was time to finally join the fracas.  You guys are just the best entertainment value on the Internet.
> 
> So- the official introduction:
> 
> Hi.  Michael.  Teacher.  Love Disney- most things, but especially that little piece of Heaven in FL.  Fiercely loyal.  Acutely self-aware.  Constantly in denial.  Apparently not afraid of contradictions.  Single.  Rarely lonely but often alone.  Laugh at myself often.  Laugh at others more often.  Make others laugh constantly.  Loved exactly two people in this life.  And they couldn't be more different.  In every way possible.
> 
> I figured if I actually wanted to jump in at some point and "attempt" to be witty or helpful, this was a necessary first step- so....
> 
> HEY YOU GUYS!!!



Hi Michael! It's always nice when people come out of the lurkdom, the more the merrier. I love the DIS! IT gives me some to look at online besides po.......ttery websites. Yes I love me some pot.......tery.


----------



## rpmdfw

mthrash said:


> (Hey guys, I got the Rosie seal of approval- that's good, right?  Guys?  It is good, RIGHT?  Guys?)







rosiep said:


> _Michael exits the room, eyes glazed, hair tousled....he's on my side now._



Rosie, when he wakes up from whatever it was that you spiked his beverage with, he's not going to be on your side for long.

We can only hope that whatever it was that you put in there will also cause him to forget what you did to him.    No one should have to remember an ordeal like that. 

If he survives that is.  Poor guy.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Rosie, when he wakes up from whatever it was that you spiked his beverage with, he's not going to be on your side for long.
> 
> We can only hope that whatever it was that you put in there will also cause him to forget what you did to him.    No one should have to remember an ordeal like that.
> 
> If he survives that is.  Poor guy.




I dunno.....it looked like he was enjoying himself.....


----------



## mthrash

rosiep said:


> I dunno.....it looked like he was enjoying himself.....


 
 I'll never tell.



Oh, who am I kidding? It was life changing.


----------



## Saxton

mthrash said:


> I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding? *It was life changing*.


 
In a traumatic and terrifying sort of way?

Welcome to our world!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Hi,
I'm Tara. I'm from Massachusetts.  I have a husband who's not much of a Disney fan.  A 19 year old son who is a Disney fan and a 17 year old daughter who is as addicted to Disney as I am.  I think I found this board when I was trying to get info on Gay Days.  Really just concerned about the crowds as my daughter is graduating high school next year and wants to go to WDW to celebrate.  It's kind of ironic that I was checking for gay days to avoid crowds and now my best friend has invited me and my daughter to go to gay days with him.  

I then got totally sucked into this area reading about Rob and Scott's great wedding. 

I am a frequent poster on cruise critic and those boards get sooooooo nasty.  I like the friendliness here.  Things rarely get ugly.  I have seen some nasty postings on some of the other areas of this board, so pretty much stay in this area where it's fun.


----------



## rosiep

DOPEYLUVER said:


> Hi,
> I'm Tara. I'm from Massachusetts.  I have a husband who's not much of a Disney fan.  A 19 year old son who is a Disney fan and a 17 year old daughter who is as addicted to Disney as I am.  I think I found this board when I was trying to get info on Gay Days.  Really just concerned about the crowds as my daughter is graduating high school next year and wants to go to WDW to celebrate.  It's kind of ironic that I was checking for gay days to avoid crowds and now my best friend has invited me and my daughter to go to gay days with him.
> 
> I then got totally sucked into this area reading about Rob and Scott's great wedding.
> 
> I am a frequent poster on cruise critic and those boards get sooooooo nasty.  I like the friendliness here.  Things rarely get ugly.  I have seen some nasty postings on some of the other areas of this board, so pretty much stay in this area where it's fun.




Welcome Tara.
I agree, this is the friendliest board around.
I have one daughter 23 who is my Disney travel partner and a heck of a lot of fun; my older daughter 25 would rather be poked in the eye with a stick than go to Disney and my husband is ambivalent (I'm hoping that will change with our September trip...he hasn't been since the girls were tots).


----------



## OrlandoMike

Wow, two toasters to mail out today!

Welcome to the club both of you!  

PS. Dont tell Wally you got a toaster, his got lost in the mail, and he is still kvetching about it!


----------



## ConcKahuna

DOPEYLUVER said:


> Hi,
> I'm Tara. I'm from Massachusetts.  I have a husband who's not much of a Disney fan.  A 19 year old son who is a Disney fan and a 17 year old daughter who is as addicted to Disney as I am.  I think I found this board when I was trying to get info on Gay Days.  Really just concerned about the crowds as my daughter is graduating high school next year and wants to go to WDW to celebrate.  It's kind of ironic that I was checking for gay days to avoid crowds and now my best friend has invited me and my daughter to go to gay days with him.
> 
> I then got totally sucked into this area reading about Rob and Scott's great wedding.
> 
> I am a frequent poster on cruise critic and those boards get sooooooo nasty.  I like the friendliness here.  Things rarely get ugly.  I have seen some nasty postings on some of the other areas of this board, so pretty much stay in this area where it's fun.




 Tara!

We get nasty, but it's a different kind of nasty


----------



## rpmdfw

DOPEYLUVER said:


> Hi,
> I'm Tara. I'm from Massachusetts.  I have a husband who's not much of a Disney fan.  A 19 year old son who is a Disney fan and a 17 year old daughter who is as addicted to Disney as I am.  I think I found this board when I was trying to get info on Gay Days.  Really just concerned about the crowds as my daughter is graduating high school next year and wants to go to WDW to celebrate.  It's kind of ironic that I was checking for gay days to avoid crowds and now my best friend has invited me and my daughter to go to gay days with him.
> 
> I then got totally sucked into this area reading about Rob and Scott's great wedding.
> 
> I am a frequent poster on cruise critic and those boards get sooooooo nasty.  I like the friendliness here.  Things rarely get ugly.  I have seen some nasty postings on some of the other areas of this board, so pretty much stay in this area where it's fun.




Welcome Tara!

I'm glad you enjoyed reading about our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!  I sure enjoyed writing about it!

Glad to have you here on our crazy little corner of the DIS!


----------



## mthrash

DOPEYLUVER said:


> I am a frequent poster on cruise critic and those boards get sooooooo nasty.  I like the friendliness here.  Things rarely get ugly.  I have seen some nasty postings on some of the other areas of this board, so pretty much stay in this area where it's fun.



WHAT!?!?!?  There's nastiness and DRAMA on some of the other boards??

Where?  Post links! Post links! Post links!

Oh- and WELCOME!  From one former-lurker to another- I agree this is the ONLY place to be...


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

mthrash said:


> WHAT!?!?!?  There's nastiness and DRAMA on some of the other boards??
> 
> Where?  Post links! Post links! Post links!
> 
> Oh- and WELCOME!  From one former-lurker to another- I agree this is the ONLY place to be...



Just like cruise critic, it's the same stupid subjects that get people nuts.  Some of the subjects are the EXACT same on the two boards such as kids in diapers in pools and generally kids behavior.  I love to watch those threads take on a life of their own.  Every so often on cc, I take my stupid pills and get involved in a thread on tipping and then want to kill myself for doing it.



rpmdfw said:


> Welcome Tara!
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed reading about our Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding!  I sure enjoyed writing about it!
> 
> Glad to have you here on our crazy little corner of the DIS!



Thanks for the welcome.  Loved, loved, loved, the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding reports.  



OrlandoMike said:


> Wow, two toasters to mail out today!
> 
> Welcome to the club both of you!
> 
> PS. Dont tell Wally you got a toaster, his got lost in the mail, and he is still kvetching about it!



Good news - you can send Wally mine since I already have one.  OK, seriously, I have both the toaster and the waffle iron.  Oh and I have Mickey Mouse ice trays.


----------



## jamieandben

mthrash said:


> Well.  Aren't we a noseyRosie?  I hail from those Southern parts.  But the Northern Southern parts.  Specifically North Carolina.
> 
> And thank you for the warning Jamie.  I have a long-standing aversion to goats.  Traumatic childhood experience.  Can't talk about it.  Too soon.
> 
> PS to Rosie - without clothes?  Rawr.



Well looky here we got us another good ol southern boy on the Dis. 
I guess you better look out Wally, we good ol boys could Ban togather and have a new party in Boston... A Kegger!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jamieandben said:


> I guess you better look out Wally, we good ol boys could Ban togather and have a new party in Boston... A Kegger!!!



Or a Boston Sweet Tea Party!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Or a Boston Sweet Tea Party!


----------



## wallyb

Is it kick the Wally day again already?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Is it kick the Wally day again already?



Actually, it was supposed to be push Rosie down the stairs day, but we couldn't fine you so we rescheduled.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Actually, it was supposed to be push Rosie down the stairs day, but we couldn't fine you so we rescheduled.



Well I'm flattered  -
but no sub for Rosie.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Well looky here we got us another good ol southern boy on the Dis.
> I guess you better look out Wally, we good ol boys could Ban togather and have a new party in Boston... A Kegger!!!



Well there goes the trailer park.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Well there goes the trailer park.



I live in a trailer park...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I live in a trailer park...



Not yours silly.
Thiers


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Well there goes the trailer park.



What, was their a Tornado?


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> You can stay! I'll leave the goat at home and just bring the monkey.



Oh I see how it is....a hot southern guy shows up and I'm out with the bathwater....

*Maybe Wally was right about you all along!!!!*

Or not. Okay I am back to my senses. There is enough Rosie to go around for all of us...I'll goat sit for you whilst you entertain the Tar-heel.


----------



## mthrash

jeanigor said:


> Or not. Okay I am back to my senses. There is enough Rosie to go around for all of us...I'll goat sit for you *whilst* you entertain the Tar-heel.


 
That word again.  What are you trying to do to me?!?!  Alright.  Fine. I'll meet you in Rosie's closet...let's go.  Just leave the goat out of this.  Please.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Oh I see how it is....a hot southern guy shows up and I'm out with the bathwater....
> 
> *Maybe Wally was right about you all along!!!!*
> 
> Or not. Okay I am back to my senses. There is enough Rosie to go around for all of us...I'll goat sit for you whilst you entertain the Tar-heel.



How can you even think such a thing? I was just being hospitable. If you'd like a go in the closet I'd be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> I'm out with the bathwater


wow - you took a bath!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> .I'll goat sit..



Are you a saytr?


----------



## jeanigor

mthrash said:


> That word again.  What are you trying to do to me?!?!  Alright.  Fine. I'll meet you in Rosie's closet...let's go.  Just leave the goat out of this.  Please.





rosiep said:


> How can you even think such a thing? I was just being hospitable. If you'd like a go in the closet I'd be more than happy to oblige.



If we're _all_ in the closet, is the monkey watching the goat?


----------



## rosiep

The monkey and goat have a closet all their own.

Also, remember gentlemen, if we're all in the closet together you have to throw me a bone every once in a while or I feel left out.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> you have to throw me a bone every once in a while or I feel left out.




Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned



It was the perfect set up wasn't it?


----------



## mthrash

_And here comes the wind up...._


Just watch the follow through fellas- that's the real killer.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It was the perfect set up wasn't it?



Realy Rosie - it's just to easy.  

Hey! Just like you!


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Realy Rosie - it's just to easy.
> 
> Hey! Just like you!



She must have had a wise *old* teacher, like you.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> She must have had a wise *old* teacher, like you.



Hardy har har.
Keep your day job.


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Hardy har har.
> Keep your day job.



Seeing as it allows me to DIS, I think I shall.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> She must have had a wise *old* teacher, like you.



I love that you have my back.....now how about the front? 

(lower, lower)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I love that you have my back.....now how about the front?
> (lower, lower)



Oooooo  Oooooo  Icky  ICKY!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oooooo  Oooooo  Icky  ICKY!



You're confusing me with okra. I'm st_icky _st_icky_


----------



## pomlover

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned
> Resists the urge to comment as it will be banned



lol!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Realy Rosie - it's just to easy.
> 
> Hey! Just like you!



There's nothing wrong with easy...


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> There's nothing wrong with easy...



As I've stated before - I like to think of it as enthusiastic!


----------



## mthrash

ConcKahuna said:


> There's nothing wrong with easy...


 


wallyb said:


> As I've stated before - I like to think of it as enthusiastic!


 
See, that's why I like you guys...no games...no mixed signals...no "rules."  Just good ol' fashioned low standards.


----------



## jamieandben

ConcKahuna said:


> There's nothing wrong with easy...



And you should know.


----------



## TinkGrrl

Hey all, 
I'm Sarah and planning my next trip for the first week of June for my daughters birthday....so I am thinking that will leave Gay Days celebrating to a minimum . I was thinking that I may get to know some of you here and it might provide motivation to get a few hours away while you all are celebrating . 

Woot Woot!! I'm going to Disney!


----------



## ConcKahuna

TinkGrrl said:


> Hey all,
> I'm Sarah and planning my next trip for the first week of June for my daughters birthday....so I am thinking that will leave Gay Days celebrating to a minimum . I was thinking that I may get to know some of you here and it might provide motivation to get a few hours away while you all are celebrating .
> 
> Woot Woot!! I'm going to Disney!



 Sarah!

We have plenty of family-friendly fun in the parks, although the drinking around the world might be mildly beyond child-friendly (we dont get too roudy though).  Hopefully we'll all run into each other!


----------



## TinkGrrl

ConcKahuna said:


> Sarah!
> 
> We have plenty of family-friendly fun in the parks, although the drinking around the world might be mildly beyond child-friendly (we dont get too roudy though).  Hopefully we'll all run into each other!



Yeah *sigh* I really like to partake in the drinking aspect of things, especially when I am around 'family'. I am certainly not worried about things be non-family friendly, I would just like to take part in the non-family friendly enjoyments . Thanks for the welcome, and hope to see you there!!


----------



## Heva2015

Hi

Been a bit of a lurker so thought I would introduce myself.  Heather, 28, from Manchester, UK.  Been going to Disney for about 15 years now, sometimes twice a year...2005 spent the summer working for Sea World in reservations for Discovery Cove so look at Orlando as my second home.  Absolutely love 'going home'!  Taking my other half, Stacey, to the greatest place on earth for the first time in 28 days and I am super excited.
Officially I live alone with my cats but in reality we live together, splitting our time between my place and hers.


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Sarah and Heahter!

Don't be shy!  Jump right in!


----------



## wallyb

Sorry no new members at this time.
*Full up.* *No room at the inn.* *Ocupado.*
We need to kill off some of the "chaff" or wait for a few to die off.
Try back soon.


----------



## daannzzz

i've been called many things in the past but chaff takes the cake.


----------



## wallyb

Cake!
Who said Cake?
Is there cake?
I like cake! 
Save me a corner piece with a flower on it!


----------



## Heva2015

I'm definately staying if there is cake...sorry!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> *Full up.* *No room at the inn.* *Ocupado.*



I think La Quinta has room....

La Quinta.....Spanish for "Behind Denny's"


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Save me a corner piece with a flower on it!



Yes.  A flower.  Preferably a white oleander.


----------



## wallyb

Heva2015 said:


> I'm definately staying if there is cake...sorry!



Rob will have to "Leave" us then.
RIP.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob will have to "Leave" us then.
> RIP.



Nice try.  But even if you do manage to "do me in" I'll return to haut you.


----------



## coltink

hello from steamy Virginia.  Yes that's a vir not a va.

Julie and Mandy here stopping in to say hello.

We'll be heading down          ....           to Disney, you dirty minded people, in early January.  So far we haven't seen many people planning on being there at that time.  Good for us I suppose.  Less crowds!

Hope all are well!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Nice try.  But even if you do manage to "do me in" I'll return to haut you.



Well I'm sorry - but we need to make room for these new people and..
They are eating all our Cake!


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## mthrash

wallyb said:


> Well I'm sorry - but we need to make room for these new people and..
> They are eating all our Cake!


 
Cake?!?!?  I'm still waiting for my toaster.

Until then...I guess I'll just sit over here in the corner looking bitter and disheveled- it's been a rough week.


----------



## starann

mthrash said:


> Cake?!?!?  I'm still waiting for my toaster.
> 
> Until then...I guess I'll just sit over here in the corner looking bitter and disheveled- it's been a rough week.




Get in line.....My toaster and welcome bag still have not arrived......and I am close to 1000 posts...wonder how long before that 'gift' comes?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sorry guys, toasters are back ordered!

I know its a big inconvience, but I sent you this instead.....


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Sorry guys, toasters are back ordered!
> 
> I know its a big inconvience, but I sent you this instead.....


 
Can we use this for our bar tab?

Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Saxton said:


> Can we use this for our bar tab?



You can try!  


(Shhhhhh  I never activated them, they are just blank cards!)


----------



## ConcKahuna

mthrash said:


> Cake?!?!?  I'm still waiting for my toaster.
> 
> Until then...I guess I'll just sit over here in the corner looking bitter and disheveled- it's been a rough week.



A rough week or a good date.  One of those things.. 

And welcome to the other new people too!


----------



## rosiep

Heva2015 said:


> I'm definately staying if there is cake...sorry!



You can stay..I like your accent


----------



## rosiep

mthrash said:


> Cake?!?!?  I'm still waiting for my toaster.
> 
> Until then...I guess I'll just sit over here in the corner looking bitter and disheveled- *it's been a rough week*.



I finally let him out of the closet.....

now I need a cigarette.

NEXT NEWBIE


----------



## johnad

Hi everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself here before I started posting. My name is Johna, married to a great man, Mark and mom to two great boys. Joey who is 14 and Keegan who is 3. I'm a PT fitness instructor and am going back to school in Sept. to finish a nursing degree.
Can't wait to meet you all!!


----------



## dreweyj

I just wanted to give a shout out to my "family" and say hey ya'll!

I am a newbie to the board, and I will soon be going on my first ever trip to Disney World!  Can't Wait! I am 28 years old, and my partner Travis is 28 also.  We have been together three years, and we have two dogs, Savannah and Rocky.  We reside in Cincinnati, Ohio.  He's been to Disneyland Hong Kong, Disneyland California, and to Disney World each once.  I thought I'd surprise him in November for his birthday with a trip to the Kingdom.  So, I have a lot in store for him.

Anyway, I'm excited about meeting some cool friends on here.  The more I research Disney, the more I buy cool Disney stuff for our trip, and the more I find cool things out about Disney, the more excited I get about the trip.  Guess I'm becoming a true Disneyite (if there is such a thing)!   

Lastly, my favorite character is Goofy...for some reason I seem to identify with him!  Later ya'll!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Johna and Andrew!

Jump right in and don't be shy!  We have a great bunch of people on this forum, and we have a lot of fun!


----------



## OrlandoMike

dreweyj said:


> We reside in Cincinnati, Ohio.



Welcome fellow Buckeye!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome fellow Buckeye!



What is that?

Is it something dirty?

It sounds dirty . . .


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well I'm sorry - but we need to make room for these new people and..
> They are eating all our Cake!



Wally, maybe we could get the new people to bring cake!

Then we'd have plenty!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Wally, maybe we could get the new people to bring cake!
> Then we'd have plenty!


If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked a Cake.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1gfZwejPv8
Of course you need to be "doddery" to know this gem.
Of well.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked a Cake.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1gfZwejPv8
> Of course you need to be "doddery" to know this gem.
> Of well.



I don't think I've ever heard of it.  


Must be before my time.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Talking retro......who knew poor Tink had to work OT as a flight attendant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QtDfMbBGMI&feature=related


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of it.
> Must be before my time.



Well believe it or not it's before mine too.
I just like quirky old songs.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome Johna and Andrew!
> 
> 
> Jump right in and don't be shy!  We have a great bunch of people on this forum, and we have a lot of fun!



Ditto! What he said. 



wallyb said:


> If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked a Cake.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1gfZwejPv8
> Of course you need to be "doddery" to know this gem.
> Of well.



 I guess I must be doddery.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I guess I must be doddery.



If you say so!  Far be it from me to disagree!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> If you say so!  Far be it from me to disagree!



So accommodating, that Rob guy is...


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So accommodating, that Rob guy is...



Is that your way of calling me "easy"?  

Cuz that's not true . . . . . . .   anymore.


Wally still is,though.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I guess I must be doddery.



*I love ya Rosie.* 
We can be bitter and nasty old bats together. 

"You kids get off our lawn!"


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *I love ya Rosie.*
> We can be bitter and nasty old bats together.
> 
> "You kids get off our lawn!"



"Mister...can we have our ball back??"


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> *I love ya Rosie.*
> We can be bitter and nasty old bats together.
> 
> "You kids get off our lawn!"



I thought we were bitter Queens?


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I thought we were bitter Queens?



Oh yes. 
The mind goes when you're all decrepit and stuff.


----------



## jamieandben

Thats OK take your pill and you will be fine.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jamieandben said:


> Thats OK take your pill and you will be fine.



Just the one?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Just the one?



Et tu?

Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## jamieandben

ConcKahuna said:


> Just the one?



Its a BIG Pill.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Its a BIG Pill.



You're a big pill!


----------



## ConcKahuna

One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all
Go ask Alice
When she's ten feet tall

And if you go chasing rabbits
And you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call
Recall Alice
When she was just small

When men on the chessboard
Get up and tell you where to go
And you've just had some kind of mushroom
And your mind is moving low
Go ask Alice
I think she'll know

When logic and proportion
Have fallen sloppy dead
And the White Knight is talking backwards
And the Red Queen's "off with her head!"
Remember what the door knob said:
"FEED YOUR HEAD


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> One pill makes you larger
> And one pill makes you small
> And the ones that mother gives you
> Don't do anything at all
> Go ask Alice
> When she's ten feet tall
> 
> And if you go chasing rabbits
> And you know you're going to fall
> Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
> Has given you the call
> Recall Alice
> When she was just small
> 
> When men on the chessboard
> Get up and tell you where to go
> And you've just had some kind of mushroom
> And your mind is moving low
> Go ask Alice
> I think she'll know
> 
> When logic and proportion
> Have fallen sloppy dead
> And the White Knight is talking backwards
> And the Red Queen's "off with her head!"
> Remember what the door knob said:
> "FEED YOUR HEAD



What About Head?
Well okay - but just this once.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Someone keeps posting a great video mixing White Rabbit with fottage from Disney's Alice on Youtube, but it gets pulled almost as soon as it gets posted!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Someone keeps posting a great video mixing White Rabbit with fottage from Disney's Alice on Youtube, but it gets pulled almost as soon as it gets posted!



hey I posted that once.


----------



## dreweyj

wallyb said:


> What About Head?
> Well okay - but just this once.



Jeez, since you're offering I thought I might as well ask too...  Heck, I'll even buy you dinner 

 If it's REALLY good, I'll be making you breakfast


----------



## ConcKahuna

dreweyj said:


> Jeez, since you're offering I thought I might as well ask too...  Heck, I'll even buy you dinner
> 
> If it's REALLY good, I'll be making you breakfast



I think I like you 

One important thing to look for in a date:  the ability to cook a good breakfast.


----------



## wallyb

dreweyj said:


> Jeez, since you're offering I thought I might as well ask too...  Heck, I'll even buy you dinner
> If it's REALLY good, I'll be making you breakfast




Mmmmmmmmm sassy 
Okay but - it's going to take more then the inducement of Breakfast-
I'm not a cheap date.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm not a cheap date.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



You told me you left your cash in your other pants!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> You told me you left your cash in your other pants!



You must've misunderstood me.  I said you weren't worth getting my wallet out of my pants.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> You must've misunderstood me.  I said you weren't worth getting my wallet out of my pants.



Well I never!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well I never!



I KNOW!  That's why it wasn't worth getting my wallet out!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I KNOW!  That's why it wasn't worth getting my wallet out!



Robby!
Your forsake our love.
You gave me the best 7 minutes of my life. 
Speedracer.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Robby!
> Your forsake our love.
> You gave me the best 7 minutes of my life.
> Speedracer.



Don't exaggerate Wally! It was 8 1/2 minutes. I should know, I had the stop watch and popcorn.


----------



## dreweyj

wallyb said:


> Robby!
> Your forsake our love.
> You gave me the best 7 minutes of my life.
> Speedracer.



JEEZ!  It's NOT about being Speedracer, Robby!  I've heard OSCAR acceptance speeches longer than it takes you to finish! And at least their climaxes happened with an orchestral finish! If you ask me, it's about being the energizer bunny!  But don't call me Floppy cuz I'm not! I do, however, keep (coming and) going and (coming and) going and (coming and) going!


----------



## rpmdfw

dreweyj said:


> JEEZ!  It's NOT about being Speedracer, Robby!  I've heard OSCAR acceptance speeches longer than it takes you to finish! And at least their climaxes happened with an orchestral finish! If you ask me, it's about being the energizer bunny!  But don't call me Floppy cuz I'm not! I do, however, keep (coming and) going and (coming and) going and (coming and) going!



Trust me, Andy.  With Wally you hold your nose and try to get it over with as quickly as possible.

Like I said.  Not even worth taking my wallet out of my pants.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Trust me, Andy.  With Wally you hold your nose and try to get it over with as quickly as possible.
> 
> Like I said.  Not even worth taking my wallet out of my pants.



So I'm a cheap, smelly, tramp.
Have I got that right?
Anything else you'd like to add.

Just want to establish a baseline here.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So I'm a cheap, smelly, tramp.
> Have I got that right?



Pretty much.  

But you are highly amusing, so we keep you around anyway.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> But you are highly amusing, so we keep you around anyway.



So who this "we".
I'm here a the behest of who?
Just want to find out who's bidding I'm doing.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> So who this "we".
> I'm here a the behest of who?
> Just want to find out who's bidding I'm doing.



I'm sorry.  That's classified information.  I'm not at liberty to divulge it at this time.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'm sorry.  That's classified information.  I'm not at liberty to divulge it at this time.



Okay 
And my mission?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Okay
> And my mission?



We don't have a mission for you at this moment, so just hang out and do something missionary.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> We don't have a mission for you at this moment, so just hang out and do something missionary.



Hummmmmmmmm 
Something missionary.
I need to think on that.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Hummmmmmmmm
> Something missionary.
> I need to think on that.



If you need help, we could always assign Rosie to help you with the missionary stuff.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MIssionaries??


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> If you need help, we could always assign Rosie to help you with the missionary stuff.



It would appear that you're under some sort of a delusion 
that you're calling the shots around here.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> It would appear that you're under some sort of a delusion
> that you're calling the shots around here.



Not really.  But if I could have gotten YOU to believe it, I might have been able to have some fun with it! 

But it appears you're too savvy for me.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Not really.  But if I could have gotten YOU to believe it, I might have been able to have some fun with it!
> 
> But it appears you're too savvy for me.



Blonde not Dumb.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Blonde not Dumb.



Isn't it:   dumb...not blond?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Isn't it:   dumb...not blond?



Why am I at the bottom of this dog pile today!


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Isn't it:   dumb...not blond?



That's what I heard....



wallyb said:


> Why am I at the bottom of this dog pile today!




It's a day that ends in 'y'?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Why am I at the bottom of this dog pile today!



Cause I like being on top.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Why am I at the bottom of this dog pile today!



I heard that you liked it on the bottom!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I heard that you liked it on the bottom!



Bottom, top, middle - I flexible -
As long as I'm included.


----------



## dreweyj

Wow! You guys (and Rosie) are my favorite board members yet.  Never cease to make me laugh...

So who's going to Disney World in November?  Somebody has to be!


----------



## rpmdfw

dreweyj said:


> Wow! You guys (and Rosie) are my favorite board members yet.  Never cease to make me laugh...
> 
> So who's going to Disney World in November?  Somebody has to be!



Well, I drive through WDW every day on the way to and from work, so I'll be around.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Hi - I read the first post, but haven't gone through the rest of the 113 pages. Sorry, but that could take a very long time.

My name is Cliff. I have been on the DIS for a while, but am new to this board. Grew up in Ohio, lived for 12 years in MA after graduating from college, and have lived in AZ now for about 8 years.

Planning my first solo trip to the World for January. It would be nice to meet some other people who might like to hang out.

44 & single after a 19 year LTR.

I don't really have a "favorite park". I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## rosiep

dreweyj said:


> Wow! You guys (and Rosie) are my favorite board members yet.  Never cease to make me laugh...
> 
> So who's going to Disney World in November?  Somebody has to be!





Thank you! We like you too!


----------



## rosiep

Stinky_Pete said:


> Hi - I read the first post, but haven't gone through the rest of the 113 pages. Sorry, but that could take a very long time.
> 
> My name is Cliff. I have been on the DIS for a while, but am new to this board. Grew up in Ohio, lived for 12 years in MA after graduating from college, and have lived in AZ now for about 8 years.
> 
> Planning my first solo trip to the World for January. It would be nice to meet some other people who might like to hang out.
> 
> 44 & single after a 19 year LTR.
> 
> I don't really have a "favorite park". I like them all for different reasons.



Welcome Cliff! Glad that you joined us.


----------



## NYCJoshua

Hey all, just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Josh, I am a 38 year old gay bearish guy who loves Disney.  I just got back last night from a quick 2 day visit (as part of a longer vacation).   I live in New York City.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Josh!


----------



## dreweyj

Welcome Josh!  I'd toot my horn but it's not free at the moment!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Cliff and Josh!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Welcome Cliff and Josh!  

Join the party, we only bite on days that end in "y" and we have all had our shots...  no worries!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Welcome Cliff and Josh!
> 
> Join the party, we only bite on days that end in "y" and we have all had our shots...  no worries!



Did someone say "shots"!  





Woo hoo!

Shots for everybody!

Here comes the shot boy!  What does everyone want?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Here comes the shot boy!  What does everyone want?



I'll take the Vodka-Fruit punch shot and the brunette shotboy


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Did someone say "shots"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> Shots for everybody!
> 
> Here comes the shot boy!  What does everyone want?



Since I don't drink looks like I get the boy....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Since I don't drink looks like I get the boy....



You'll have to chime in quicker, next time, Rosie.

Do you not see the post right above yours where I<3EvilQueen called dibs on him?  

Besides, the shot boy is on our team and has no interest in what you're peddling.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You'll have to chime in quicker, next time, Rosie.
> 
> Do you not see the post right above yours where I<3EvilQueen called dibs on him?
> 
> Besides, the shot boy is on our team and has no interest in what you're peddling.



Evil Queen will just have to share.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Evil Queen will just have to share.



No, you're going to have to learn to wait your turn.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Evil Queen will just have to share.



Share?
I don't know that I am familiar with that word


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Share?
> I don't know that I am familiar with that word



How about Cher?


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Share?
> I don't know that I am familiar with that word



Didn't you go to kindergarten?!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> How about Cher?




If I could turn back time maybe my heart of stone would allow me to be more than just a half breed gypsy, tramp, and theif and not wonder when my baby will shoot me down.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Didn't you go to kindergarten?!!




I did but you see I cast a spell on all my class mates turning them into my minions so that I didn't have to share.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> If I could turn back time maybe my heart of stone would allow me to be more than just a half breed gypsy, tramp, and theif and not wonder when my baby will shoot me down.


----------



## rosiep

Robert Fulghum's heart is breaking....


(look it up)


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> If I could turn back time maybe my heart of stone would allow me to be more than just a half breed gypsy, tramp, and theif and not wonder when my baby will shoot me down.



WOW 
50 points at Gay Parcheesi!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Robert Fulghum's heart is breaking....
> 
> 
> (look it up)



But I did learn everything I needed to know in Kindergarten.

Hexxing 101
Cauldron Bubbling
Broom Riding
Poison Apples and You
Disney Villain History


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> But I did learn everything I needed to know in Kindergarten.
> 
> Hexxing 101
> Cauldron Bubbling
> Broom Riding
> Poison Apples and You
> Disney Villain History



You went to school at Hogwarts? I'm impressed.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> You went to school at Hogwarts? I'm impressed.



only for High School.  Elementary school was Maleficent Prep


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> But I did learn everything I needed to know in Kindergarten.
> 
> Hexxing 101
> Cauldron Bubbling
> Broom Riding
> *Poison Apples* and You
> Disney Villain History








You should make a fruit salad for Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> only for High School.  Elementary school was Maleficent Prep



Admit it...you only went there because she wanted to wear that cape.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You should make a fruit salad for Rosie!



I'm still exhausted from all the celebrations..but as soon as I recover you're IN FOR IT.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Admit it...you only went there because she wanted to wear that cape.



busted


----------



## jeanigor

I<3EvilQueen said:


> only for High School.  Elementary school was Maleficent Prep



I attended there too!! Excelled, actually.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

NYCJoshua said:


> I am a 38 year old gay bearish guy who loves Disney.



Grrr!


----------



## Redheaded Sunshine

Hi all!  My name is Heather, I'm 30, have 2 kids.  I live in the midwest wasteland also referred to as IL.  I miss Florida!!!!!  I just want to move back there and work in the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!  

My favorite Disney movie is Alice in Wonderland, favorite music is from Beauty and the Beast or Little Mermaid.  I love all the Disney theme parks, but MK is still my favorite.  And sometimes I still get a little choked up at the characters.  Yeah, I said it.  *blushes*  Don't tell anyone!

My partner and I are taking our first Disney vacation together ever and I think she's overwhelmed!  When I told her that I loved Disney I don't think she realized just how much!

Hi to all of you!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Hi!  My name is Margaret friend's call me Muggsie, so feel free to use Muggsie also. I'm new to the boards, from what I've been reading here, you're my kind of people!  

My partner Cindy and I have been together 11 years.  Originally from NJ, we've been in FL for 8 years and live in Pinellas Park (Tampa Bay area).  We love and collect all things Disney. We try to get over at least once a month.

We currently have two doggies and are expecting our first child in November. We can't wait to take her over to the World for her first pictures with Mickey!


----------



## wallyb

itsmuggsie said:


> from what I've been reading here, you're my kind of people!



Now What-Ta-hell Does that mean missy!



And welcome


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome Muggsie!

Jump right in!


----------



## rosiep

Redheaded Sunshine said:


> Hi all!  My name is Heather,
> Hi to all of you!



Hi Heather! I still get teary eyed at Disney too. Of course that could be me thinking of my Visa bill.....



itsmuggsie said:


> Hi!  My name is Margaret friend's call me Muggsie, so feel free to use Muggsie also. ......
> We currently have two doggies and are expecting our first child in November. We can't wait to take her over to the World for her first pictures with Mickey!



Ooooh! Muggsie! I like it and I'm gonna use it! 
Congratulations on the babino. I looooooove babies! 
(yeah...I said it!)


----------



## itsmuggsie

wallyb said:


> Now What-Ta-hell Does that mean missy!



That we all love Disney.  What else would I mean? 



rpmdfw said:


> Welcome Muggsie!
> 
> Jump right in!



Thanks!  I'm jumping! 



rosiep said:


> Ooooh! Muggsie! I like it and I'm gonna use it!
> Congratulations on the babino. I looooooove babies!
> (yeah...I said it!)



Thanks!


----------



## wallyb

itsmuggsie said:


> That we all love Disney.  What else would I mean?



*Well okay.* 
Cause we're full-up with Snarky people.
We do have openings in wisenheimer, quipster, jolly joker and scoundrel.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Well okay.*
> Cause we're full-up with Snarky people.
> We do have openings in wisenheimer, quipster, jolly joker and scoundrel.



*Ringleader* is obviously taken too...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> *Ringleader* is obviously taken too...



That implies this is a circus, I don't think it is, is it?

Why is Rob wearing a tutu and carrying a tiny parasol?


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> That implies this is a circus, I don't think it is, is it?
> 
> Why is Rob wearing a tutu and carrying a tiny parasol?



Because it's TUESDAY!  Duh!


----------



## itsmuggsie

wallyb said:


> *Well okay.*
> Cause we're full-up with Snarky people.
> We do have openings in wisenheimer, quipster, jolly joker and scoundrel.



I'd like to apply for wisenheimer and quipster... is there a test?  References upon request.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I think you may have taken a few liberties with this self portrait Rob.






There's no way your feet are that dainty.


----------



## rosiep

itsmuggsie said:


> I'd like to apply for wisenheimer and quipster... is there a test?  References upon request.



You pass....


----------



## wallyb

itsmuggsie said:


> I'd like to apply for wisenheimer and quipster... is there a test?  References upon request.



Seconded.


----------



## tallgalaz1

Hi all.   Let me introduce myself to all of you.  I am here to rock your world.    I am the AMAZING TALLGALAZ1.  Let me put all jokes aside.  I have been a Disney nut since my age of 8  the year WDW open in 1971.  And yes I do remember standing in line waiting for the boat ride to magic kingdom. That is the only thing I remember on that trip.  Since that time I have been to Disney parks 7 to 8 times.  I am a new DVC member now.  I bought 100 points at AKV.  I must be a major Disney nut now.   It been nice to introducing myself to you.  I hope you have a wonderful magical day       TALLGALAZ1


----------



## rosiep

tallgalaz1 said:


> Hi all.   Let me introduce myself to all of you.  I am here to rock your world.    I am the AMAZING TALLGALAZ1.  Let me put all jokes aside.  I have been a Disney nut since my age of 8  the year WDW open in 1971.  And yes I do remember standing in line waiting for the boat ride to magic kingdom. That is the only thing I remember on that trip.  Since that time I have been to Disney parks 7 to 8 times.  I am a new DVC member now.  I bought 100 points at AKV.  I must be a major Disney nut now.   It been nice to introducing myself to you.  I hope you have a wonderful magical day       TALLGALAZ1



Well! Hello!!!

You're shining so bright it's blinding!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

Hey y'all, I want to post about me but I want to wait for my signature and avatar to come back, because I feel naked without them.  

Sort of like going out in public without a pair of good heels and lipstick.


----------



## wallyb

Kickapoo Joie Juice said:


> Hey y'all, I want to post about me but I want to wait for my signature and avatar to come back, because I feel naked without them.
> 
> Sort of like going out in public without a pair of good heels and lipstick.



No heels or lipstick! 
Heretic!

Welcome to the land of misfit toys.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Kickapoo Joie Juice said:


> Hey y'all, I want to post about me but I want to wait for my signature and avatar to come back, because I feel naked without them.
> 
> Sort of like going out in public without a pair of good heels and lipstick.



Welcome Home!


----------



## ConcKahuna

itsmuggsie said:


> Hi!  My name is Margaret friend's call me Muggsie, so feel free to use Muggsie also. I'm new to the boards, from what I've been reading here, you're my kind of people!
> 
> My partner Cindy and I have been together 11 years.  Originally from NJ, we've been in FL for 8 years and live in Pinellas Park (Tampa Bay area).  We love and collect all things Disney. We try to get over at least once a month.
> 
> We currently have two doggies and are expecting our first child in November. We can't wait to take her over to the World for her first pictures with Mickey!



Hey Muggsie.  I know you.  Or rather I've met you and you know my Husband.


----------



## itsmuggsie

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey Muggsie.  I know you.  Or rather I've met you and you know my Husband.



Is your Husband Jeff? Wow!!  We kind have lost touch, the past couple of years.  Tell him I said Hi!

Next time we're over at the Poly we'll stop and say hello!


----------



## ConcKahuna

itsmuggsie said:


> Is your Husband Jeff? Wow!!  We kind have lost touch, the past couple of years.  Tell him I said Hi!
> 
> Next time we're over at the Poly we'll stop and say hello!



He's not working any more, but he's on facebook


----------



## thejason

Hey guys!

My name is Jason & I'm from Omaha.

I'll be traveling to Orlando for Disney World with my friends family on the first week of June!

Super excited & CAN. NOT. WAIT!


----------



## rpmdfw

thejason said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My name is Jason & I'm from Omaha.
> 
> I'll be traveling to Orlando for Disney World with my friends family on the first week of June!
> 
> Super excited & CAN. NOT. WAIT!



Are you really THE Jason?  How exciting!

Welcome to the DIS!  

First week fo June, huh?  Do your friends and family know you're bringing them to WDW for Gay Days?  

It's a great time to be at "the World"!  You'll have a blast!


----------



## jimpossible87

Helloooooo....Im just having a great time trying to learn my way around these boards. Im just starting to understand how to find posts after you leave them...Its a bit tricky but anyway. I just wanted to say hi to everyone out there. I have been reading posts and listening to the podcast about a year now and every now and then i try and get on the boards.Maybe you heard the podcast gang make fun of me last week on the email show ...Im the guy thats always reading posts at work in my cubicle (who wants to do workIm from boston Ma and I just turned 40 ....which completely sucks no matter how you look at it ...I hate it. But what can you do. i love all things disney and Orlando. Hope to move down 2 years from now when the parents retire ill be following them down. Im looking forward to my next trip Sept 29th staying at Universal portofino hotel this time to go to the horror nights and such . I do love Universal as muych as Disney....well sometimes its a close second. Ive never been on a disney cruise and would love to go on the podcast cruise but Im still thinking about that one. Id love to meet people on here more if I could just get used to it. Im single so I dont mind a mingle


----------



## rpmdfw

jimpossible87 said:


> Helloooooo....Im just having a great time trying to learn my way around these boards. Im just starting to understand how to find posts after you leave them...Its a bit tricky but anyway. I just wanted to say hi to everyone out there. I have been reading posts and listening to the podcast about a year now and every now and then i try and get on the boards.Maybe you heard the podcast gang make fun of me last week on the email show ...Im the guy thats always reading posts at work in my cubicle (who wants to do workIm from boston Ma and I just turned 40 ....which completely sucks no matter how you look at it ...I hate it. But what can you do. i love all things disney and Orlando. Hope to move down 2 years from now when the parents retire ill be following them down. Im looking forward to my next trip Sept 29th staying at Universal portofino hotel this time to go to the horror nights and such . I do love Universal as muych as Disney....well sometimes its a close second. Ive never been on a disney cruise and would love to go on the podcast cruise but Im still thinking about that one. Id love to meet people on here more if I could just get used to it. Im single so I dont mind a mingle



Welcome, Jim!

Jump right in and participate.  We've got a great group of folks on the GLBT Forum, and we love it when new folks join in with our crazy conversations.

Don't hate beign 40!  It's awesome!  Forty is the new Thirty!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Forty is the new Thirty!



Yes, and President Clinton never had relations with that woman, and Diet Dr. Pepper tastes like regular Dr. Pepper.


----------



## itsmuggsie

jimpossible87 said:


> Helloooooo....Im just having a great time trying to learn my way around these boards. Im just starting to understand how to find posts after you leave them...Its a bit tricky but anyway. I just wanted to say hi to everyone out there. I have been reading posts and listening to the podcast about a year now and every now and then i try and get on the boards.Maybe you heard the podcast gang make fun of me last week on the email show ...Im the guy thats always reading posts at work in my cubicle (who wants to do workIm from boston Ma and I just turned 40 ....which completely sucks no matter how you look at it ...I hate it. But what can you do. i love all things disney and Orlando. Hope to move down 2 years from now when the parents retire ill be following them down. Im looking forward to my next trip Sept 29th staying at Universal portofino hotel this time to go to the horror nights and such . I do love Universal as muych as Disney....well sometimes its a close second. Ive never been on a disney cruise and would love to go on the podcast cruise but Im still thinking about that one. Id love to meet people on here more if I could just get used to it. Im single so I dont mind a mingle



haha I heard that podcast!

Welcome!!


----------



## rpmdfw

kingLouiethe1 said:


> Yes, and President Clinton never had relations with that woman, and Diet Dr. Pepper tastes like regular Dr. Pepper.



You're just jealous that I don't look as old as you do.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## jimpossible87

rpmdfw said:


> Welcome, Jim!
> 
> Jump right in and participate.  We've got a great group of folks on the GLBT Forum, and we love it when new folks join in with our crazy conversations.
> 
> Don't hate beign 40!  It's awesome!  Forty is the new Thirty!



Thanks Im trying...just figured out pictures so I posted one on the show your face board....I thought 40 was the new 20? Its lousy 30? Now I really hate it


----------



## rpmdfw

jimpossible87 said:


> I thought 40 was the new 20? Its lousy 30? Now I really hate it



Excuse me?!?!?!  Was that a smart alec comment?  


Oh, you're going to fit in just fine around here!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Don't hate beign 40!  It's awesome!  Forty is the new Thirty!



So does that mean that 30 is the new 20?   Alright, I feel like going out and drinking, partying, and *** self Censored***** (wink) all night.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> So does that mean that 30 is the new 20?   Alright, I feel like going out and drinking, partying, and *** self Censored***** (wink) all night.



Please do!

And then come back here and post pictures!


----------



## jimpossible87

rpmdfw said:


> Excuse me?!?!?!  Was that a smart alec comment?
> 
> 
> Oh, you're going to fit in just fine around here!



well it was an attempt...im getting so old sometimes i dont know what im saying


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Please do!
> 
> And then come back here and post pictures!




It wouldn't be the first time   *blush*


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> It wouldn't be the first time   *blush*



Oh really?

Links, please!


----------



## rpmdfw

jimpossible87 said:


> well it was an attempt...im getting so old sometimes i dont know what im saying



Don't give me that "old" malarkey, Mister!  I'm your age (actually a bit older, I've been 40 for 14 months now ).

Plus, I've seen your pic.  You're a cutie.  Don't worry about the age thing.  It's just a number.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Links, please!




I am not **THAT** easy.


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I am not **THAT** easy.



That's not what I heard from Wally . . .


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> That's not what I heard from Wally . . .



Takes one to know one


----------



## wallyb

Leave me out of this.
I have no horse in this race.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Leave me out of this.
> I have no horse in this race.



I just know how much you like being included in the conversation.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I just know how much you like being included in the conversation.



Thanks.

I'm fine just laying back.
Carry on.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm fine just laying back.



I've heard that about you, too.


----------



## wallyb

You could step in here any time I<3EvilQueen 
and defend my honor.
Just to show that chivalry id not dead.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Just to show that chivalry* id* not dead.



The very definition of a Freudian slip


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> The very definition of a Freudian slip



You Are always riding me dude!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> You Are always riding me dude!



If only, but you're up in Boston.


----------



## wallyb

It just might reach!


----------



## jimpossible87

rpmdfw said:


> Don't give me that "old" malarkey, Mister!  I'm your age (actually a bit older, I've been 40 for 14 months now ).
> 
> Plus, I've seen your pic.  You're a cutie.  Don't worry about the age thing.  It's just a number.



Geeeez thanks....compliments will get you everywhere.
Im still just barely keeping up with the boards ...taking me a little time to figure it all out but Im getting better. Mostly just popping on and off during the boring work day. You guys are keeping me laughing thats for sure.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> You could step in here any time I<3EvilQueen
> and defend my honor.
> Just to show that chivalry id not dead.




Sorry.  I was busy yesterday and just now saw this.

*Ken, wearing armor and carrying a shield, steps in front of Wally to defend him*

"Wally isn't Tulsa spelled backwards,  he is just popular."


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> "Wally isn't Tulsa spelled backwards,  he is just popular."



Oklahomo?


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> "Wally isn't Tulsa spelled backwards,  he is just popular."


Whaaaaaaaaa? 



ConcKahuna said:


> Oklahomo?


David on for another ride?
I'm going to have to give you a frequent flyer rate.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> David on for another ride?
> I'm going to have to give you a frequent flyer rate.



That reminds me of one of my favorite lines from "My Life on the D-List"...

Kathy G: "Paula, isnt one of your sons single?  Let him know my ****** is free!"

Paula Dean:  "Well at least deeply discounted!"


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> That reminds me of one of my favorite lines from "My Life on the D-List"...
> 
> Kathy G: "Paula, isnt one of your sons single?  Let him know my ****** is free!"
> 
> Paula Dean:  "Well at least deeply discounted!"



Loved that episode.


----------



## SpaHopper

Repping Orlando here..I'm Joshua i'm the big 25(ugh)..go to disney atleast once a week to hang with cast members and living the magic.  So far my fave park is Animal Kingdom..Safari is still the best and Dinosaur still makes me scream and hide.

Single(blah) and always down to show a great guy around the parks and Orlando (wink wink)


----------



## rpmdfw

SpaHopper said:


> Repping Orlando here..I'm Joshua i'm the big 25(ugh)..go to disney atleast once a week to hang with cast members and living the magic.  So far my fave park is Animal Kingdom..Safari is still the best and Dinosaur still makes me scream and hide.
> 
> Single(blah) and always down to show a great guy around the parks and Orlando (wink wink)



Welcome Joshua!  Nice to meetcha!

25?  You're a youngster! 

Orlando area local, here, too.  

Join in and participate in our crazy conversations!  It's a lot of fun!


----------



## SpaHopper

JUDGE NOT by my age but by the number of times i've been stuck on Its a Small World for more than 45min (10 times so far)


----------



## RENThead09

SpaHopper said:


> Repping Orlando here..I'm Joshua i'm the big 25(ugh)..go to disney atleast once a week to hang with cast members and living the magic.  So far my fave park is Animal Kingdom..Safari is still the best and Dinosaur still makes me scream and hide.
> 
> Single(blah) and always down to show a great guy around the parks and Orlando (wink wink)




Hey Orlando peeps.  Hope you all don't mind me asking some WDW and Orlando questions.  I like to have a little info before my trips, and this "spur of the moment" (Ok, it is like 3 months away) trip to do Marathon weekend will definitely have my brain spinning.

Gotta figure out where to stay first (Sport or Pop Century) and go from there.

Anyways, nice to meet you all.  This is much more fun than just lurking and reading.  I recommend it to everyone.  Especially the single guys!


----------



## OrlandoMike

RENThead09 said:


> Gotta figure out where to stay first (Sport or Pop Century) and go from there.



Defiantly Pop!  Not quite the cluster that All star tends to be.


----------



## pomlover

SpaHopper said:


> Repping Orlando here..I'm Joshua i'm the big 25(ugh)..go to disney atleast once a week to hang with cast members and living the magic.  So far my fave park is Animal Kingdom..Safari is still the best and Dinosaur still makes me scream and hide.
> 
> Single(blah) and always down to show a great guy around the parks and Orlando (wink wink)



Disney once a week... man I'm jealous


----------



## wallyb

SpaHopper said:


> JUDGE NOT by my age but by the number of times i've been stuck on Its a Small World for more than 45min (10 times so far)



Just shoot me!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

SpaHopper said:


> Repping Orlando here..I'm Joshua i'm the big 25(ugh)..go to disney atleast once a week to hang with cast members and living the magic.  So far my fave park is Animal Kingdom..Safari is still the best and Dinosaur still makes me scream and hide.
> 
> Single(blah) and always down to show a great guy around the parks and Orlando (wink wink)



Neener neeener neener, I'm at Disney more often than you! (although not by choice )

And  to the boards!


----------



## SpaHopper

ConcKahuna said:


> Neener neeener neener, I'm at Disney more often than you! (although not by choice )
> 
> And  to the boards!




Lol shhh dont brag about that..have you sprouted ears and a tail yet??

And thanks for the warm welcome..

Sadly i'll be near property everyday thanks to my new position over at Bonnet Creek..i could throw a rock and hit disney property!


----------



## rpmdfw

SpaHopper said:


> Lol shhh dont brag about that..have you sprouted ears and a tail yet??
> 
> And thanks for the warm welcome..
> 
> Sadly i'll be near property everyday thanks to my new position over at Bonnet Creek..i could throw a rock and hit disney property!



You're going to throw rocks at ConcK?


----------



## SpaHopper

rpmdfw said:


> You're going to throw rocks at ConcK?



Haha naw just at the Pop Century..not a fan of that place AT ALL


----------



## rpmdfw

SpaHopper said:


> Haha naw just at the Pop Century..not a fan of that place AT ALL



You don't like Pop Century?  

Is it because they don't have a spa?


----------



## SpaHopper

rpmdfw said:


> You don't like Pop Century?
> 
> Is it because they don't have a spa?



That and it was the only place that i felt like i was going to get eaten alive by bugs.  But then I moved to Florida and realized the bugs are bigger than small cats around here and its not just the Pop..not a bug person..gahhh!

  I'll stick with the WA/H from now on yay discount lol.


----------



## jeanigor

RENThead09 said:


> Hey Orlando peeps.  Hope you all don't mind me asking some WDW and Orlando questions.  I like to have a little info before my trips, and this "spur of the moment" (Ok, it is like 3 months away) trip to do Marathon weekend will definitely have my brain spinning.
> 
> Gotta figure out where to stay first (Sport or Pop Century) and go from there.
> 
> Anyways, nice to meet you all.  This is much more fun than just lurking and reading.  I recommend it to everyone.  Especially the single guys!



I'm planning on being down for Marathon Weekend, too. But not doing the big event on Sunday. Just Friday and Saturday. I'm chaperoning an alternative spring break then. Hope to run into you then!



OrlandoMike said:


> Defiantly Pop!  Not quite the cluster that All star tends to be.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> You're going to throw rocks at ConcK?



I hope not!!

If you're going to throw stuff at me, I take chocolate, electronics, and cash.  If you want you can toss me a....erm nevermind.


----------



## SpaHopper

ConcKahuna said:


> I hope not!!
> 
> If you're going to throw stuff at me, I take chocolate, electronics, and cash.  If you want you can toss me a....erm nevermind.



If you were going to say Man..no way..i need one of those! lol


----------



## rpmdfw

SpaHopper said:


> If you were going to say Man..no way..i need one of those! lol



If you're looking, why not post a picture of yourself on the "So, what do you look like" thread and introduce yourself  on the singles thread?

We've got a lot of great single guys on this board.  Don't be shy.

I met my partner through participation in a discussion board (the now-defunct gayday.com board and we met at Pleasure Island during a gayday.com mixer) so it is possible to find the love of your life amongst the gay Disney fans online!


----------



## jeanigor

rpmdfw said:


> If you're looking, why not post a picture of yourself on the "So, what do you look like" thread and introduce yourself  on the singles thread?
> 
> We've got a lot of great single guys on this board.  Don't be shy.
> 
> I met my partner through participation in a discussion board (the now-defunct gayday.com board and we met at Pleasure Island during a gayday.com mixer) so it is possible to find the love of your life amongst the gay Disney fans online!



Rob is quite wise.  Don't know how he got that way while staying so young.If it was Wally that said that, we could all assume it came with his advancing years.


----------



## rpmdfw

jeanigor said:


> Rob is quite wise.  Don't know how he got that way while staying so young.



Well, a certain part of my anatomy as been described as "wise" since I was a teenager.  

You know.  The one that rhymes with "glass"


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Well, a certain part of my anatomy as been described as "wise" since I was a teenager.
> 
> You know.  The one that rhymes with "glass"



Pancreas?


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> Rob is quite wise.  Don't know how he got that way while staying so young.If it was Wally that said that, we could all assume it came with his advancing years.



Now Why? 
Here I am minding my business - 
Reading the bible -  thinking of helping orphans-
and whammy..


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Pancreas?



Yes, Wally.  I've always been told that I'm a "wise pancreas"  



wallyb said:


> Here I am minding my business -
> Reading the bible



Of course you were.  That's what old people do.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rpmdfw said:


> Yes, Wally.  I've always been told that I'm a "wise pancreas"



I like Wally's answer. All I could come up with was mass, but that's the sort of thing Rosie would say.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yes, Wally.  I've always been told that I'm a "wise pancreas"



Personally  I think your gonads are wiser - but whatever you say.


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Now Why?
> Here I am minding my business -
> Reading the bible -  *thinking of helping orphans*-
> and whammy..



So now you're Miss Hannigan? Or Mr. Bumble?


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> So now you're Miss Hannigan? Or Mr. Bumble?



Mother Teresa


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Mother Teresa



That must make Rob the Dalai Lama and Rosie the Pope.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Mother Teresa



You're a mother alright.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Mother Teresa


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> You're a mother alright.



Gee Louie ... and we had such a streak going.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


>



Now why the jocularity?

I've got a habit and everything.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Now why the jocularity?
> 
> I've got a habit and everything.



Yeah.

And knowing you, it's a BAD HABIT!


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> That must make Rob the Dalai Lama and Rosie the Pope.



It could happen.............................NOT!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And knowing you, it's a BAD HABIT!



O Yee of Little Faith!
Blasphemer!
Heathen!
Heretic!
And other bilious religious words...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Gee Louie ... and we had such a streak going.



I meant that in that wonderful way in which you are nurturing and loving


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I meant that in that wonderful way in which you are nurturing and loving



Oh okay then. 
Come suckle the love and good vibrations.
For I am love personified.
A beacon of hope for....

Oh crap! I don't even believe this sh...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh okay then.
> Come suckle the love and good vibrations.
> For I am love personified.
> A beacon of hope for....
> 
> *Oh crap! I don't even believe this sh...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank Goodness! Otherwise it'd be another stint in rehab for you!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> wallyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness! Otherwise it'd be another stint in rehab for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still  I could go for a right good suckle or two.
Click to expand...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> rosiep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still  I could go for a right good suckle or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can suckle on the goat. Here's a fun and easy recipe for you! Hold the goat milk in your mouth for a few hours, shake head often.
> 
> Results: goat cheese! kids love goat cheese!
Click to expand...


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> wallyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can suckle on the goat. Here's a fun and easy recipe for you! Hold the goat milk in your mouth for a few hours, shake head often.
> 
> Results: goat cheese! kids love goat cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that quote get attributed to me????? Wally's the one with a mouth full of squirt!
Click to expand...


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> How did that quote get attributed to me????? Wally's the one with a mouth full of squirt!



I prefer Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I prefer Diet Dr. Pepper.


 

Sure you do......


----------



## rowdawg

Hey everyone!

I'm Mike, and I'm 22 years old.  I live in Massachusetts, but right now I'm in New York for college.  I've been to Disney World a couple times, and I'm going for my third time in January with my boyfriend.  He's 19, and we've been together for four months (I've only been out for five months, and he was part of the reason I did it).  I'm taking him to Disney as a surprise since he's never been before (he's never even been on a plane).  Can't wait!


----------



## RENThead09

Hey Mike,

Welcome!

Sounds like a great reason to take a trip!  January will be my first to WDW as well.  Hopefully the weather will be wonderful and not matter what, I am sure that you two will have a great time.


----------



## rpmdfw

rowdawg said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm Mike, and I'm 22 years old.  I live in Massachusetts, but right now I'm in New York for college.  I've been to Disney World a couple times, and I'm going for my third time in January with my boyfriend.  He's 19, and we've been together for four months (I've only been out for five months, and he was part of the reason I did it).  I'm taking him to Disney as a surprise since he's never been before (he's never even been on a plane).  Can't wait!



Welcome Mike!

We're glad to have you on our little GLBT corner of the DIS!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rowdawg said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm Mike, and I'm 22 years old.  I live in Massachusetts, but right now I'm in New York for college.  I've been to Disney World a couple times, and I'm going for my third time in January with my boyfriend.  He's 19, and we've been together for four months (I've only been out for five months, and he was part of the reason I did it).  I'm taking him to Disney as a surprise since he's never been before (he's never even been on a plane).  Can't wait!



 Mike!

That sounds like a GREAT suprise trip!


----------



## wdwprince

I'll be in WDW from SEPT 28-OCT 2, 09. Anyone else be there at that time?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wdwprince said:


> I'll be in WDW from SEPT 28-OCT 2, 09. Anyone else be there at that time?



You'll be there just after me.  We leave on the 26th


----------



## ConcKahuna

I<3EvilQueen said:


> You'll be there just after me.  We leave on the 26th



Remember, Epcot on the 26th!!


----------



## SpaHopper

rowdawg said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm Mike, and I'm 22 years old.  I live in Massachusetts, but right now I'm in New York for college.  I've been to Disney World a couple times, and I'm going for my third time in January with my boyfriend.  He's 19, and we've been together for four months (I've only been out for five months, and he was part of the reason I did it).  I'm taking him to Disney as a surprise since he's never been before (he's never even been on a plane).  Can't wait!




Welcome!!

And if you have any questions about Orlando please dont hesitate to ask..some of us are townies!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Welcome Mike!

Sounds like you've got a great trip lined up, and you'll be able to see the wonder in his eyes of seeing it all for the first time. Pretty special in my book.


----------



## LoveDisneyinToronto

Hi everyone! My name is Patrick, and I'm originally from Chicoutimi, Quebec, but now in Toronto, Ontario. I'm 34, with my partner for over 9 years now and I'm a huge Disney fan. I work at Procter & Gamble, but also at the Disneystore part time here in Toronto at the Eaton Centre, so I can be part of the magic! I am a D23 member, and I go to a Disney Park every year. My first experience at a Disney Park was at Disneyland Paris in 2002; they were celebrating their 10th anniversary and the Studios were freshly opened. This was also my first encounter in person with the Mouse. I was in Heaven! I grew up with everything Disney, from my Mickey Mouse turntable (gosh!) to all the 33rpm's of Disney stories to all the books, Mickey and the gang were my best friends until kindergarten and beyond... So when I go to a Disney Park, it's like going to see old friends. I always line up to see Mickey and the gang and have as many pixs as I can! 

I will actually be at the WDW for 11 days from the 24th of October to the 3rd of November. I'll be at the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ON the 31st (yes I have my tickets to this SOLD OUT night)! And I'll wear my Mickey Mouse Costume and have a snapsot with the Mouse in person. I can't wait! When I saw the 'What Will You Celebrate?' info in my mail back in December of last year, I called my best friend from Montréal and I told him we were going to celebrate our friendship at Disney World. He said yes immediately! Last time he was there was in 1977: he was 9 and he still has some papers about the EPCOT CENTER project; he never saw the World since and always wanted to go back. We don't see each other very often since 6 hours separates us and we both are urbanites who don't own a car (but we talk every week!). It will be my 5th time at World (and each time I go it's for a minimum of 7 days and stay on property and never leaves except to go to Character Premiere at the outlets!). My partner is not as much of a fan as me; he goes to Disney every 4 to 5 years, otherwise he's 'Disneyed out'. Me on the other hand, never gets enough! I love all the history, I apply a lot of the stuff I learn from the Disney Institute (in books) at work and sometimes even reapply the stuff I learn at the store! I love collecting pins. Anyway, just wanted to say HI to fellow LGBT and thanks to the DISBoard to actually include a portion specifically for LGBT people!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Patrick..

Welcome!  Your gonna fit in well here!   Please post more!


----------



## LoveDisneyinToronto

Well, I got so excited to say hi to everyone that I forgot to answer the questions:

Marital status: common-law relationship for 9 years
Favorite Disney Park: mmm... this one is very tough. Every time I go in the World it is for a minimum of 7 days... and I have to do each park for at least a full day. I'll go with the one that I think is the prettiest at night: Disney's Hollywood Studios. The neons at night are just spectacular.

Preferred movie: with 267 Disney DVD's and Blu-rays, this one is also tough. Best animated classic: Cinderella
Best live series classic: Zorro
Best animated renaissance: Aladdin (the genie is the gayest character ever!!! I can never get enough of his flight attendant impersonation)
Best live series renaissance: Golden Girls
Best cartoon series: Darkwing Duck (can also be very gay and campy)
Best Treasures: Disneyland Secrets, Stories and Magic
Best Park Music: Fantasmic soundtrack, Soarin' soundtrack, Wishes soundtrack, Main Street USA. Medley and Canada (you're a lifetime journey). I wish the last one was actually our National Anthem, especially since it has been redone with impeccable French and a much better singer (Eva Avila) (the other one was... dreadful).
Best Songs: When you wish upon a star, A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes
Best attractions: Splash Mountain, Soarin', Expedition Everest, Kilimanjaro Safari, Fantasmic, The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, Mickey's Philarmagic

BTW: I really wish I had a Disney Wedding too  but it will never happen. My partner isn't into Disney that much: but I would love to have Goofy as my best man, and Mickey and the gang being present at the ceremony


----------



## Tigger-n-Pooh

Hi All!  My name is Auds and I admit that I am a lurker! I have been on and around these boards for many years, just haven't posted much (ok almost at all, 2 posts besides this one, sad), and I am a recent transplant to Orlando. My favorite Disney has got to be Disneyland followed by Hollywood Studios (I'm a born and bred California girl so it's hard to remove DL even after moving to the World). My favorite Disney song is Candle on the Water from Pete's Dragon but I have to say that Define Dancing from Wall-E is really up there (after all it's Disney/Pixar not pure Disney lol). I'm recently single and in my 30's. Anything I missed?


----------



## wallyb

Tigger-n-Pooh said:


> Hi All!  My name is Auds and I admit that I am a lurker! I have been on and around these boards for many years, just haven't posted much (ok almost at all, 2 posts besides this one, sad), and I am a recent transplant to Orlando. My favorite Disney has got to be Disneyland followed by Hollywood Studios (I'm a born and bred Californian so it's hard to remove DL even after moving to the World). My favorite Disney song is Candle on the Water from Pete's Dragon but I have to say that Define Dancing from Wall-E is really up there (after all it's Disney/Pixar not pure Disney lol). I'm recently single and in my 30's. Anything I missed?


... That you secretly lust for me.


----------



## APX

Guess I should post in here too eh?

Andres - California. Born and raised in So Cal, and will most likely live all my life in So Cal.

Status: Taken, I guess you can say we aren't "officially" together, but we've been talking on the phone for well over a year, going to see him in about 2 weeks.

Favorite Disney Park is DUH.... Disneyland.
Movie is... I have no clue, their all special to me 

I guess that's all, unless I need to include other things. o.o


----------



## christopher77

Hi everyone!  I'm excited to be here.

I am currently in Houston, Texas, about to return to the world for F&W this Saturday (omg time needs to speed up)

I'm 32, and been in a committed relationship for nearly 2 years with the best man in the whole world, Shawn.  Sorry for taking him away from all of you!  Best part is, he loves Disney as much as me, though he's a recent convert.

I have been to Disneyland once, in 1977, and I was about 6 months old and don't remember a thing.  But Disney World is a different story.  My first memory was in 1982 when EPCOT first opened.  It rained a lot!  And I remember Figment clearly.  My mother bought a stuffed toy of him that she still has.  I also made trips in 93, 94, 96, 98, 02, 04, 05, 06/07 (new years trip) and dec 08 (first trip with Shawn)

My favorite Disney Park is EPCOT.  I can slowly walk around that lagoon every day and feel at peace.  I recommend that segway tour in the early morning hours.  

My favorite nonDisney Park is Cedar Point!  I'm a roller coaster enthusiast, and I can't wait for Disney to expand more into thrill rides!

I'm very excited to find a LGBT/Disney community on the internet, and I hope to make some great friends here.

Christopher


----------



## OrlandoMike

christopher77 said:


> My favorite nonDisney Park is Cedar Point!



Smart Man!

Welcome!


----------



## wallyb

Hey new dudes...
As the offical treasurer for this 
"enchanted" part of the DIS you can send your
dues to me.

Cash only!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Is the Department of Corrections allowing you to get mail again?


----------



## rpmdfw

christopher77 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm excited to be here.
> 
> I am currently in Houston, Texas, about to return to the world for F&W this Saturday (omg time needs to speed up)
> 
> I'm 32, and been in a committed relationship for nearly 2 years with the best man in the whole world, Shawn.  Sorry for taking him away from all of you!  Best part is, he loves Disney as much as me, though he's a recent convert.
> 
> I have been to Disneyland once, in 1977, and I was about 6 months old and don't remember a thing.  But Disney World is a different story.  My first memory was in 1982 when EPCOT first opened.  It rained a lot!  And I remember Figment clearly.  My mother bought a stuffed toy of him that she still has.  I also made trips in 93, 94, 96, 98, 02, 04, 05, 06/07 (new years trip) and dec 08 (first trip with Shawn)
> 
> My favorite Disney Park is EPCOT.  I can slowly walk around that lagoon every day and feel at peace.  I recommend that segway tour in the early morning hours.
> 
> My favorite nonDisney Park is Cedar Point!  I'm a roller coaster enthusiast, and I can't wait for Disney to expand more into thrill rides!
> 
> I'm very excited to find a LGBT/Disney community on the internet, and I hope to make some great friends here.
> 
> Christopher



Welcome to the boards!  Jump right in and join the craziness!



OrlandoMike said:


> Smart Man!
> 
> Welcome!



Uh oh!  Now you've done it.  Christopher, you've invoked Cedar Point.  If you mention marching bands or drum corps in any way, you'll never get Mike to leave you alone!



wallyb said:


> Hey new dudes...
> As the offical treasurer for this
> "enchanted" part of the DIS you can send your
> dues to me.
> 
> Cash only!





See . . . this is why TimRobb warned him about you on the other thread.

You really have no shame, do you?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Uh oh!  Now you've done it.  Christopher, you've invoked Cedar Springs.  If you mention marching bands or drum corpse in any way, you'll never get Mike to leave you alone!



Cedar *Springs*?

Drum *Corpse*?

Are you drinking without me?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Cedar *Springs*?
> 
> Drum *Corpse*?
> 
> Are you drinking without me?



Shup!

It's been a busy day at work!  

And apparently my fingers work faster than my brain.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Is the Department of Corrections allowing you to get mail again?



Hehehehe 
mike - I see here you're behind in your dues!
Sorry you're out!


----------



## christopher77

I guess I shouldn't mention that I watched the Drum Corps perform this year, when they came through Houston


----------



## christopher77

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I'm definitely glad to be here.


----------



## OrlandoMike

christopher77 said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention that I watched the Drum Corps perform this year, when they came through Houston



Rut Row!

Forget the dues!  You just won a lifetime membership!


----------



## christopher77

OrlandoMike said:


> Rut Row!
> 
> Forget the dues!  You just won a lifetime membership!



Yay!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Rut Row!
> 
> Forget the dues!  You just won a lifetime membership!


Sorry- way over our quota for band nerds.
Someone will have ta go.


----------



## OrlandoMike

I just spoke with the membership committee.

They decided if we got rid of a few blondes we would have room for more band nerds!


----------



## rpmdfw

christopher77 said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention that I watched the Drum Corps perform this year, when they came through Houston



I'll bet you didn't have to stand under the leaky bleachers for three hours while it rained at the band geek thing in Houston, though.

That's what happened when our local band geek took me to a band thingy.


----------



## hematite153

rpmdfw said:


> I'll bet you didn't have to stand under the leaky bleachers for three hours while it rained at the band geek thing in Houston, though.
> 
> That's what happened when our local band geek took me to a band thingy.



You know you that even FL has raincoats and umbrella's, right?


----------



## rpmdfw

hematite153 said:


> You know you that even FL has raincoats and umbrella's, right?



Oh, I had a poncho with me.  But why stand out in the rain, if the bands aren't marching?  No show.  Just rain.

I needed a cocktail in the worst way!


----------



## OrlandoMike

hematite153 said:


> You know you that even FL has raincoats and umbrella's, right?



And in Florida, its against the law to bring an umbrella into a stadium!

I kid you not!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I just spoke with the membership committee.
> 
> They decided if we got rid of a few blondes we would have room for more band nerds!



Less blondes.
Yeah right!
Crazy talk.


----------



## vassalofodin

Howdy everyone. 

I was on here a long time ago, but so many things happened in my life that I stopped logging on and stuff.

Now I'm back. I'm thinking of going to Disney next year, but I have no concrete plans. Anyhow, yeah, hi!


----------



## christopher77

It was 2 nights in July.  We watched about 20 or more different corps do their thing... I'm more a traditional band fan, but it was still fun to watch.  Of course, watching the athletic boys tumble and flip had no bearing whatsoever on my opinion...

Anyway, it didn't rain at all, and it was in the evening, and wasn't ungodly hot like it normally is in Houston.  2 beautiful nights.  I wanna do it again next year.  Very pleasant way to spend the evenings.


----------



## christopher77

wallyb said:


> Less blondes.
> Yeah right!
> Crazy talk.



Hey!  How about blonde band nerds?  I don't discriminate!


----------



## rpmdfw

christopher77 said:


> Hey!  How about blonde band nerds?  I don't discriminate!



Oh, you'll get along just fine with Wally, then.  He's indiscriminate, too!


----------



## rpmdfw

vassalofodin said:


> Howdy everyone.
> 
> I was on here a long time ago, but so many things happened in my life that I stopped logging on and stuff.
> 
> Now I'm back. I'm thinking of going to Disney next year, but I have no concrete plans. Anyhow, yeah, hi!



Hey there!

Welcome back!


----------



## vassalofodin

rpmdfw said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks. :3
Everyone seems to be doing ok.


----------



## hematite153

OrlandoMike said:


> And in Florida, its against the law to bring an umbrella into a stadium!
> 
> I kid you not!



I didn't know that...but, it makes sense.  Some people seem to be unable to use common sense about umbrella usage, so, it's easier to simply ban them.


----------



## jeanigor

vassalofodin said:


> Howdy everyone.
> 
> I was on here a long time ago, but so many things happened in my life that I stopped logging on and stuff.
> 
> Now I'm back. I'm thinking of going to Disney next year, but I have no concrete plans. Anyhow, yeah, hi!



Welcome Back!!!!!!


----------



## Bdawgsc

Err, umm, is this thing on?

Hello Everyone.  I'm Brent and I've been a DisBoard lurker for a long time. So long, I have no idea if I've ever had an account, but figured it was time to actually create one and participate.

I live in Charleston, SC - so not that far from Orlando. I first visited in middle school and have some fond memories from a day at Epcot.  My first trip as an adult was in 2003 when some crazy co-workers thought I might enjoy it. I've been back a few dozen times since then and can't get enough.

So about me... I'm barely 29, technically single, a web developer, nerd... you get the picture. I have two cats who my parents often refer to as their grandchildren - and I don't even like cats.  Favorite park is probably MK. Favorite attraction is tough, but FOTLK is a must-see on each trip (and not just for the Tumble Monkeys!) so I guess it would be #1. 

I've done the Gay Days thing a couple of times - first in 2004 when I swore I'd never, ever go again. Fast forward to 2009 and I was suckered into it by the "I've already paid for everything, just drive" friend. I actually had a good time - maybe it's something that grows on you as you get older?

Fun fact about me: When I bought my current house, I noticed the DisBoards were open on the screen in the office. I figured it must have good karma... hey, it didn't make the decision for me, but it made the closing a lot of fun.

I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## chwgmjay

Bdawgsc said:


> Err, umm, is this thing on?
> 
> Hello Everyone.  I'm Brent and I've been a DisBoard lurker for a long time. So long, I have no idea if I've ever had an account, but figured it was time to actually create one and participate.
> 
> I live in Charleston, SC - so not that far from Orlando. I first visited in middle school and have some fond memories from a day at Epcot.  My first trip as an adult was in 2003 when some crazy co-workers thought I might enjoy it. I've been back a few dozen times since then and can't get enough.
> 
> So about me... I'm barely 29, technically single, a web developer, nerd... you get the picture. I have two cats who my parents often refer to as their grandchildren - and I don't even like cats.  Favorite park is probably MK. Favorite attraction is tough, but FOTLK is a must-see on each trip (and not just for the Tumble Monkeys!) so I guess it would be #1.
> 
> I've done the Gay Days thing a couple of times - first in 2004 when I swore I'd never, ever go again. Fast forward to 2009 and I was suckered into it by the "I've already paid for everything, just drive" friend. I actually had a good time - maybe it's something that grows on you as you get older?
> 
> Fun fact about me: When I bought my current house, I noticed the DisBoards were open on the screen in the office. I figured it must have good karma... hey, it didn't make the decision for me, but it made the closing a lot of fun.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone!



Hi Brent. Welcome.  

Jump into the fun. We don't bite (well, most of us don't).


----------



## Bdawgsc

chwgmjay said:


> Hi Brent. Welcome.
> 
> Jump into the fun. We don't bite (well, most of us don't).



Thanks! It's always good to meet other LGBT folks who love the mouse as much as I do. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## wallyb

I have been known to bite.


----------



## chwgmjay

wallyb said:


> I have been known to bite.



That's why I said "MOST of us." 

Just steer clear of Wally, Brent, and you'll be fine.


----------



## wallyb

chwgmjay said:


> That's why I said "MOST of us."
> 
> Just steer clear of Wally, Brent, and you'll be fine.



Maybe he likes a little nibble?


----------



## Hydani

Ah, hello everyone. Like Brent, I've always been a DIS Boards lurker. I finally decided to get myself an account though. I live in Southwestern Ontario, near the big automaker area. I'm only 17 years old, but I've been out for around 3 or 4 years. One day(when I'm doneeee school) I want to go to Gay Days at Disney. I'm a Disney fanatic and I've been there 16 times, my 17th trip is booked for me, 3 friends, my sister, and my girlfriend for next august. Nothing much more about me


----------



## Bdawgsc

wallyb said:


> Maybe he likes a little nibble?



Did someone say nibble? I didn't get this fat off of cheap cake!


----------



## Hydani

oh gosh... people are talking about eating each other T_T
i thought we were all nice people haha


----------



## chwgmjay

wallyb said:


> Maybe he likes a little nibble?



In THAT case, *I* saw him first.


----------



## Bdawgsc

chwgmjay said:


> In THAT case, *I* saw him first.



Oh wow. What a welcome!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hydani said:


> oh gosh... people are talking about eating each other T_T
> i thought we were all nice people haha



I'm nice in very bad ways 

 you two!


----------



## rosiep

Bdawgsc said:


> Oh wow. What a welcome!



I bite too...but I've a feeling you won't like it..


----------



## rosiep

Hi Hydani!

I'm nice too......well......sometimes......on a Saturday.....after my coffee....._if_ there's cake with it.


----------



## chwgmjay

rosiep said:


> I bite too...but I've a feeling you won't like it..



LIAR! You threaten, but I've not seen u actually bite.


----------



## jimpossible87

Hi Brent and young new person. For the record I prefer licks to bites, but Im a nice boy.


----------



## jeanigor

Bdawgsc said:


> Hello Everyone.  I'm Brent and I've been a DisBoard lurker for a long time.





Hydani said:


> Ah, hello everyone. Like Brent, I've always been a DIS Boards lurker.



Hiya Brent!! 
Hi-dee-ho neighbour, Hydani! 



rosiep said:


> I'm nice too......well......sometimes......on a Saturday.....after my coffee....._if_ there's cake with it.



Rosie is always nice. Sweet as punch.



jimpossible87 said:


> Hi Brent and young new person. For the record I prefer licks to bites, but Im a nice boy.



Are you Wally's apprentice?


----------



## rpmdfw

Cake?

Did somebody say cake?  


Nevermind.  If I have some cake, Rosie will just call me *fat* . . . AGAIN!


She is SO MEAN!  


Anyway, Welcome new folks!  We're glad to have you joining us!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rpmdfw said:


> Nevermind.  If I have some cake, Rosie will just call me *fat* . . . AGAIN:




What do you mean, AGAIN?   She wouldn't do that would she?


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> What do you mean, AGAIN?   She wouldn't do that would she?



Only like EVERY DAY!

She's always calling people fat!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Only like EVERY DAY!
> 
> She's always calling people fat!



It FATigues me that Rob is always being FATuous and accuses me of calling people names...if he doesn't quit it his FATe will be FATal.


----------



## rosiep

chwgmjay said:


> LIAR! You threaten, but I've not seen u actually bite.



I _tried_ to bite you but James stopped me....he never lets me do anything!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> It FATigues me that Rob is always being FATuous and accuses me of calling people names...if he doesn't quit it his FATe will be FATal.




wow


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> wow



Hey, let's count ourselves lucky ...
She didn't issue a *fat*wa.


----------



## rosiep

I<3EvilQueen said:


> wow



I try.


----------



## timben

Hello everyone,

I'm Christian and already been here a few years ago when we made our first trip to WDW.

We are a happy couple in our thirties and together for about 16 years now. We live in Vienna, Austria which actually lies in the heart of Europe. (Maybe you have heard of it. But anyone of you who saw the "The Sound of Music" has an impression what our country looks like. (Without singing nuns)

We are living a nice apartment in the heart of the city with our male cat Benjamin and love to go to the movies, musicals and travel a lot.

My favorite Disney Park in the US is Animal Kingdom.
In Europe it is Disneyland Paris as the imagineers perfectly refined the Magic Kingdom and most of the attractions in a great way.

Favorite non Disney Park is Islands of Adventure (US) and Port Aventure (Spain) on our continent .

As we booked our next trip a few hours ago I thought it would be a good idea to check back and maybe meet some of you who might be around the same time as we are.

We are going June 2 - 17, 2010. First time Gay Days  And surely are in need of a lot of advice and want to meet new friends.

And if anyone of you crosses the ocean and comes to our country. Let me know.

Hope you could understand my writing as I'm not a native speaker 

Chris


----------



## jeanigor

Hi Christian! I saw your post on the "Who's going in 2010" thread and wondered if the Vienna you were from was *the* Vienna.

Nice to meet you!!

p.s. - You English is  quite good.


----------



## rosiep

Welcome Chris!!! Your English skills are amazing! Thanks for the invite...I've always wanted to visit Austria (Marie Antoinette and all that).....does  June 2012 work for you????


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

timben said:


> But anyone of you who saw the "The Sound of Music" has an impression what our country looks like. (Without singing nuns)




Welcome Chris.

WHAT???? No singing nuns??????  Darn


----------



## RENThead09

Welcome Brent!   Former lurker here as well.  It is much more fun joining in on the boards.

Hello Candadian type person.     Seem to be a lot of Ontario people on the boards.  I am orginally from Minnesota, so if anyone needs any help to translate your canadian, I am happy to help.  between going to school in Duluth with all those (HOT) candian hockey players and trips across the border to Thunder Bay (drinking age 18!!!), I am fluent in NorthoftheBorder!   Welcome!!!!!


----------



## timben

Hi jeanigor,

if you mean the old imperal Vienna, with its Mozart & Co background, Yes, that's it


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

timben said:


> Hi jeanigor,
> 
> if you mean the old imperal Vienna, with its Mozart & Co background, Yes, that's it




And don't forget the cookies.  I love Vienna Fingers.


----------



## timben

Hi rosiep,

let's see by then we should have our new appartement. At least I hope so  Give us a call.

@I<EvilQueen

Could offer some dancing queens. But you don't see them in the mountains very often


----------



## timben

Never heard of that. What are Vienna Fingers???


----------



## rosiep

timben said:


> Never heard of that. What are Vienna Fingers???



It's an imposter cookie that goes around stealing the name of Capitol Cities!!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

timben said:


> Never heard of that. What are Vienna Fingers???



Vienna Fingers are a cookie made by the Keebler Company, a division of Kellogg's. They consist of a sandwich of vanilla flavored outer crust filled with vanilla cream flavored filling. Akin to an Oreo, the surface is textured and embossed with the product name, but Vienna Fingers have a round-ended 'finger' shape


and then there is the Vienna Sausage

In North America the term vienna sausage has most often come to mean only smaller and much shorter smoked and canned wieners, rather than hot dogs. North American vienna sausage is made from meat such as chicken, beef, turkey and pork (or blends thereof) finely ground to a paste consistency and mixed with salt and spices, notably mustard, then stuffed into a long casing, sometimes smoked and always thoroughly cooked, after which the casings are removed as with hot dogs. The sausages are then cut into short segments for canning and further cooked.



See how you have influenced us  *wink


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

timben said:


> @I<EvilQueen
> 
> Could offer some dancing queens. But you don't see them in the mountains very often




Dancing Queen.  Wouldn't that be Sweden *wink

Of course I would always watch cute dancing queens.   Especially to my favorite Linda Eder song entitled "Vienna"


----------



## Bdawgsc

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!

You guys/girls sure do know how to make a southern boy feel like he's a part of this great community.


----------



## timben

In know Vienna Sausages  i.e. the ones you use for Hot Dogs. However we call them Frankfurt Sausages. Though Frankfurt is the name of a city in Germany the sausage was actually invented by a viennese butcher named Mr Frankfurt. (In Germany they also have Vienna Sausages).

So we are the only country to call them Frankfurt Sausages (actually "Frankfurter"). I suppose we are also the only country wondering why the lead transvestite in the Rocky Horror Show is named after our sausages. 

@ rosiep: thanks for the pic. Impostor cookie


----------



## wallyb

Bdawgsc said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!
> 
> You guys/girls sure do know how to make a southern boy feel like he's a part of this great community.



Bless your heart...Y'all


----------



## timben

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Dancing Queen.  Wouldn't that be Sweden *wink
> 
> Of course I would always watch cute dancing queens.   Especially to my favorite Linda Eder song entitled "Vienna"


Didn't know the song but just found it on youtube. It really is raining in Vienna at the moment. And it fit's quite well to a dark and really cold october evening.....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

timben said:


> Didn't know the song but just found it on youtube. It really is raining in Vienna at the moment. And it fit's quite well to a dark and really cold october evening.....



I so want to visit


----------



## timben

Don't expect to much.

Linda's song resembles it quite well. Everything and everyone is a little bit slow here.  Or why would we have the urge to spend two whole weeks between theme parks and rollercoasters?

But for a visit it's fine


----------



## wallyb

I always think of Ultravox - Vienna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJeWySiuq1I


----------



## rosiep

Bdawgsc said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!
> 
> You guys/girls sure do know how to make a southern boy feel like he's a part of this great community.



That's because you Southerners know how to drink iced tea!!! 
(SWEETENED FOLKS!!! SWEETENED!!!)

Also:
Evil Queen...you look positively dashing in your new avatar photo!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *I always think of Ultravox *- Vienna
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJeWySiuq1I



That's so not what you're always thinking of!!


----------



## timben

....and the city in the Video really is Vienna. 
and to get you a clearer picture im just living a 10 minute walk away from this large gothic church that appears in the middle of the clip *lol*


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> That's so not what you're always thinking of!!



*Zipp it!*
I'm trying to strengthen US / foreign relations!


----------



## rosiep

Alright, alright...tell us again about the symbolism of the church steeple...


----------



## jeanigor

Bdawgsc said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!
> 
> You guys/girls sure do know how to make a southern boy feel like he's a part of this great community.



Just be careful Wally doesn't try to feel a Southern boy....


----------



## timben

rosiep said:


> Alright, alright...tell us again about the symbolism of the church steeple...



 had to look up steeple in the dictionary


----------



## rosiep

timben said:


> had to look up steeple in the dictionary



Wally should know about these things cause he's a Saint. 
NOT!


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful Wally doesn't try to feel a Southern boy....



How about a boy from Rochester Hills Michigan???


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> How about a boy from Rochester Hills Michigan???



I've never claimed sainthood. I'd feel up a southern boy.


----------



## RENThead09

At least no one is offering to feel the Viena Sausage.  I would say this has been a successful discussion.    

Bring on the Southern Boys!!!


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I've never claimed sainthood. I'd feel up a southern boy.



Me too!

and a boy from Michigan, or Boston, or New York, Vienna, Florida, England......the list is endless.


----------



## rosiep

RENThead09 said:


> *At least no one is offering to feel the Viena Sausage.  *I would say this has been a successful discussion.
> 
> Bring on the Southern Boys!!!



Didn't I? How remiss of me......


----------



## timben

RENThead09 said:


> At least no one is offering to feel the Viena Sausage.  I would say this has been a successful discussion.
> 
> Bring on the Southern Boys!!!



At least I don't feel neglected  maybe a bit scared


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome back out of lurk-hood you 2!


----------



## Bdawgsc

wallyb said:


> Bless your heart...Y'all



Southern Boys are the best!


----------



## Bdawgsc

rosiep said:


> That's because you Southerners know how to drink iced tea!!!
> (SWEETENED FOLKS!!! SWEETENED!!!)
> 
> Also:
> Evil Queen...you look positively dashing in your new avatar photo!



Sweetened is the ONLY way to drink iced tea!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Bdawgsc said:


> Sweetened is the ONLY way to drink iced tea!



I love southern boys, just not that nasty sweet tea they drink!

Collard greens, okra, and just about anything else southern I'm all over, just no ruining my tea with too much sugar!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I love southern boys, just not that nasty sweet tea they drink!
> 
> Collard greens, okra, and just about anything else southern I'm all over, just no ruining my tea with too much sugar!



Me too... yuck! 
Pour that stuff on pancakes!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

rosiep said:


> Also:
> Evil Queen...you look positively dashing in your new avatar photo!





Thanks  *blush


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

timben said:


> Don't expect to much.
> 
> Linda's song resembles it quite well. Everything and everyone is a little bit slow here.  Or why would we have the urge to spend two whole weeks between theme parks and rollercoasters?
> 
> But for a visit it's fine




Oh I am sure for at least two or three visits that I would be fascinated.  The Opera Houses, the palaces, the churches, the cute Austrian men


----------



## TimandTanya

I have posted many times on this portion of the DIS, but have never introduced myself.  My name is Tim, my DW is Tanya, we have a DS8, we live in Savannah, GA and we are Disney maniacs! (that sounds like a 12 step program opening line )


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

TimandTanya said:


> I have posted many times on this portion of the DIS, but have never introduced myself.  My name is Tim, my DW is Tanya, we have a DS8, we live in Savannah, GA and we are Disney maniacs! (that sounds like a 12 step program opening line )




Yay Savannah.  Kevin Barry's is one of my favorite places


----------



## TimandTanya

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Yay Savannah.  Kevin Barry's is one of my favorite places



If you like Kevin Barry's, you should try Molly MacPherson's on Congress in City Market.  Shepherd's Pie is DDDEEEEEEEElish!!!  All hardwood traditional scottish pub, with a ton of beer and scotch choices.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

TimandTanya said:


> If you like Kevin Barry's, you should try Molly MacPherson's on Congress in City Market.  Shepherd's Pie is DDDEEEEEEEElish!!!  All hardwood traditional scottish pub, with a ton of beer and scotch choices.




That does sound good


----------



## wallyb

TimandTanya said:


> If you like Kevin Barry's, you should try Molly MacPherson's on Congress in City Market.  Shepherd's Pie is DDDEEEEEEEElish!!!  All hardwood traditional scottish pub, with a ton of beer and scotch choices.



*Yummm haggis!*


----------



## rosiep

TimandTanya said:


> I have posted many times on this portion of the DIS, but have never introduced myself.  My name is Tim, my DW is Tanya, we have a DS8, we live in Savannah, GA and we are Disney maniacs! (that sounds like a 12 step program opening line )



Hi Tim!! Welcome! and thanks for inroducing yourself.


----------



## MatthewT212

Matthew T.
The BIG Apple - NYC
Dating
Disney World
Dumbo
Minnie's Yoo-Hoo

Looking for other friends of Disney in the NYC area!  Would love to start a monthly or Bi-monthly meet!

Matthew


----------



## jamieandben

bdawgsc said:


> southern boys are the best!



yes we are!


----------



## jamieandben

bdawgsc said:


> sweetened is the only way to drink iced tea!



yes it is!


----------



## jamieandben

Welcome to Bdawgsc, TimandTanya and MatthewT212


----------



## rosiep

MatthewT212 said:


> Matthew T.
> The BIG Apple - NYC
> Dating
> Disney World
> Dumbo
> Minnie's Yoo-Hoo
> 
> Looking for other friends of Disney in the NYC area!  Would love to start a monthly or Bi-monthly meet!
> 
> Matthew



Hi Matthew...

I'm an ex-NYer, now living in Portland Oregon. I grew up in Williamsburg Brooklyn and watched the Towers being built from my living room window.

Upon reading your "likes" I was wondering if anyone else would know that "Minnies Yoo-Hoo was a chocolate drink and not Minnie Mouses' nasty bit.


----------



## rosiep

jamieandben said:


> Welcome to Bdawgsc, TimandTanya and MatthewT212



Welcome to the newbies and not even a "how do ya' do" for me????

Hurumphf


----------



## Bdawgsc

TimandTanya said:


> I have posted many times on this portion of the DIS, but have never introduced myself.  My name is Tim, my DW is Tanya, we have a DS8, we live in Savannah, GA and we are Disney maniacs! (that sounds like a 12 step program opening line )



Welcome Tim! I'm just up the road in Charleston... while I'm slightly partial to Charleston for obvious reasons, Savannah is a gorgeous city. I always enjoy my time there! And how jealous am I that you're about 2 hours closer to WDW than me.


----------



## jamieandben

rosiep said:


> Welcome to the newbies and not even a "how do ya' do" for me????
> 
> Hurumphf



Sorry...
Hello to rosie and the GIRLS


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> yes we are!


no U R not.



jamieandben said:


> yes it is!


No it sucks.


----------



## TimandTanya

Bdawgsc said:


> Welcome Tim! I'm just up the road in Charleston... while I'm slightly partial to Charleston for obvious reasons, Savannah is a gorgeous city. I always enjoy my time there! And how jealous am I that you're about 2 hours closer to WDW than me.



It seems every year that Charleston and Savannah compete for the friendliest city in the country award.  Savannah has won the last couple of years, ....am i rubbing that in?.....oh, I'm sorry, I think I'm rubbing that in......We are just so friendly they voted for us again!......RUB, RUB 

Oh crap, my DW told me to check on my facts before I hit 'submit' and low and behold, Charleston took it this year.  Charleston isn't that far away, I'm driving up there this weekend to curse at tourists!!


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> no U R not.
> 
> 
> No it sucks.



Shut up Wally


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Shut up Wally



There's your southern hospitality!


----------



## TimandTanya

Wally, I noticed you were from Boston.  I'm aging myself, but back in the day, I used to bounce at a club called Chaps.   I don't think it's still there, but was wondering if you know of it?


----------



## bobf320

Hi and welcome to Bdawgsc, TimandTanya and MatthewT212!

Bob


----------



## OrlandoMike

TimandTanya said:


> Wally, I noticed you were from Boston.  I'm aging myself, but back in the day, I used to bounce at a club called Chaps.   I don't think it's still there, but was wondering if you know of it?







I'm sure Wally has been there, heck I went there back in the day!  Remember the guy who would fan dance all the time?


----------



## RENThead09

Why are we discussing Wally wearing chaps?   Is this the YouTube video that I have heard about?


----------



## OrlandoMike

I dont think Wally has anything on that U tube site.......

He did mention something about a site that started with an X though.......


----------



## RENThead09

OrlandoMike said:


> I dont think Wally has anything on that U tube site.......
> 
> He did mention something about a site that started with an X though.......




ummm, wellll, ummmm....

I waz nevur that gud with thet spelleng an all thet englich stuph!  U and X are kinda by each other.


----------



## TimandTanya

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm sure Wally has been there, heck I went there back in the day!  Remember the guy who would fan dance all the time?



That place was the epitome for anything outrageous.  They were first club to have showers on the dancefloor in Boston,  and the owner was on the who/who's list of Boston.  Anyone who was anyone went there,  It was quite a place for a while.


----------



## Bdawgsc

TimandTanya said:


> It seems every year that Charleston and Savannah compete for the friendliest city in the country award.  Savannah has won the last couple of years, ....am i rubbing that in?.....oh, I'm sorry, I think I'm rubbing that in......We are just so friendly they voted for us again!......RUB, RUB
> 
> Oh crap, my DW told me to check on my facts before I hit 'submit' and low and behold, Charleston took it this year.  Charleston isn't that far away, I'm driving up there this weekend to curse at tourists!!



HA! Well we do that everyday.... but I'd think Savannah would have plenty of tourists to curse at. At least you're a little closer to Hilton Head.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> I'm sure Wally has been there, heck I went there back in the day!  Remember the guy who would fan dance all the time?



Sorry - Don't recall it - must have been before my time.



OrlandoMike said:


> I dont think Wally has anything on that U tube site.......
> 
> He did mention something about a site that started with an X though.......



Oh That.  That was just a little act I was working on for Cirque!
Oooooooo bendy!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Sorry - Don't recall it - must have been before my time.



You were too busy singing show tunes over at Napoleans!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You were too busy singing show tunes over at Napoleans!



I do recall seeing your face in the bars around the town back then ...
On posters that said - Did this man give you the Clap?


----------



## adctd2WDW

OrlandoMike said:


> With all of the new folks around here lately I thought I would unstick the "Introduce Yourself" thread that was started in 2006, and start all over here in 2008!
> 
> You can include your name, where you live, where you have lived in the past, marital/dating status/favorite Disney park/movie/song etc.
> 
> Just a chance for all of you new folks to get to know some of us who have been here for a while!
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone, and here's to a great 2008!



My name is Crystal, but at work they call me Disney. (I am a server at TGI Friday's and wear a giant Sorcerer Mickey hat.)

I live in Katy, TX, which is just west of Houston.  I have lived here all my life.

I am heterosexual but find this forum and everyone here very friendly, inviting and so very fun.  Funny, I already feel more at home here.

I am not married, but was at one time for 9 years.  I have three beautiful, wonderful children from that union.  The oldest will be heading to college in only 2 years!!

I am kinda' dating someone.  Yes, even at 35 I don't know what to call it.  I will happily explain, I just don't want to do it out in the open.  I am definitely still looking for my prince.

My favorite Disney park is Magic Kingdom at WDW.  I have never been to DL, but have been to WDW many times.  My next trip is in November 2009 for my birthday.  My favorite part of any trip is nighttime at MK with Wishes and Spectromagic.  I jump up and down and clap like a little kid.

My favorite attraction is Tower of Terror and I could spend half a day riding it over and over again.

My favorite Disney movie is Lion King.  There is a beautiful, touching story to go with that  I am sure I will tell at some point.

Favorite Disney song??  I cannot possibly pick just one.  "Circle of Life", music from Tapestry of Nations and Spectromagic.  Also, "I'll Try" from Finding Neverland.  I am the grown up Wendy.

I collect Mickey figurines, plush, some pins and anything else that strikes my fancy.  I do have the obligatory Disney Christmas tree with enough ornaments for 3 trees, but only room for one.  Also, my kitchen is Mickey.
   I guess that is enough for now.  I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Taytortots

My name is Taylor, and Im new to the boards! Just started today, however Ive been to Disney a few times and am going twice in the next year (December and August)

I love in Ontario, Canada, right across from Detroit, and thats where Ive lived my entire life.

I'm currently single *sigh*

My favourite Disney Park would have to be MGM (or Hollywood Studios) or Epcot, however I love all the parks.

My favourite Disney movie is hard to pick, because I love them all! But the Lion King is up there, Aladdin, and the Stitch movies.

Favourite Disney song? Maybe Upendi, of course there are tons more.


----------



## Hydani

Man, I should introduce myself aswell  

I'm Paige 
I live in Windsor aswell 
I'm not single right now, and I'm happy about it.
I've lived here all my life but i desperately want to move to Florida. However, my girlfriend doesn't want to. She'll come around though. 
I am a Disney fanatic, know a heck of a lot about the place. I love learning about it aswell 
Any q's, just ask me !


----------



## Hydani

Oh and my favourite park... between MK, AK, MGM, and Epcot. Can't choose haha 
Favourite movie? Def. Lion King. 
And favourite song? Circle of Life


----------



## zoowhami

Hello, 

My name is Peter, I will be visiting Disneyworld  for a few days around November 16th.

I happened upon these pages totally by accident whilst searching for travel information (etc) and have become rather sidetracked reading through all the posts around here, so much Ive just signed up.

Im visiting a couple of friends who have re-located to NYC, however being somewhat a Disney fanatic it has to be NYC via Disneyworld. 
Coming over from Sydney, Australia, I cant exactly go to Orlando just for the weekend whenever I feel like it, so its something that has to be done even if its not my actual destination. 

Been to Disneyland a few times (March 2008 was the last visit) and Paris Disney, but havent been to Disneyworld since 1990. I Love all Disney attractions but Im a particular fan of the fantasyland dark rides, I have memories of my brother and I riding the Snow White adventure over and over and over again back in 1990, and recall the Florida version being superior to any of the other versions at the other parks, though I have read that its been altered since then. The Alice dark ride is my favourite at Disneyland.

Turning 30 this month, so the whole birthday entry thing was an added incentive for this detour, I will be there on the 16th plus a few days either side. Travelling solo until I reach NY, so no plans really, Im just going to turn up and do what I want to do when I feel like it.

Anyway, enough for now, just had to drop a note and say hi !

Best,
Peter.


----------



## rosiep

zoowhami said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Peter, I will be visiting Disneyworld  for a few days around November 16th.
> 
> I happened upon these pages totally by accident whilst searching for travel information (etc) and have become rather sidetracked reading through all the posts around here, so much Ive just signed up.
> 
> Im visiting a couple of friends who have re-located to NYC, however being somewhat a Disney fanatic it has to be NYC via Disneyworld.
> Coming over from Sydney, Australia, I cant exactly go to Orlando just for the weekend whenever I feel like it, so its something that has to be done even if its not my actual destination.
> 
> Been to Disneyland a few times (March 2008 was the last visit) and Paris Disney, but havent been to Disneyworld since 1990. I Love all Disney attractions but Im a particular fan of the fantasyland dark rides, I have memories of my brother and I riding the Snow White adventure over and over and over again back in 1990, and recall the Florida version being superior to any of the other versions at the other parks, though I have read that its been altered since then. The Alice dark ride is my favourite at Disneyland.
> 
> Turning 30 this month, so the whole birthday entry thing was an added incentive for this detour, I will be there on the 16th plus a few days either side. Travelling solo until I reach NY, so no plans really, Im just going to turn up and do what I want to do when I feel like it.
> 
> Anyway, enough for now, just had to drop a note and say hi !
> 
> Best,
> Peter.



Welcome Peter!! 
It's always great when someone introduces themselves.

I'm on the West Coast and while I love DL, I absolutely adore Disney World. It's become an annual trip for me.

Happy Birthday in advance! I loved my thirties and I am enjoying my forties even MORE.

-Rosie


----------



## rosiep

Just realized I missed Paige and Taylor!!! 

 WELCOME!!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Peter, Paige, and Taylor! (Sounds like a folk music group )

Also, happy b-day Peter and dont forget to visit while you're in town!


----------



## Hydani

ConcKahuna said:


> Peter, Paige, and Taylor! (Sounds like a folk music group )
> 
> Also, happy b-day Peter and dont forget to visit while you're in town!



 I guess you can say that  Hey Peter, Taylor, do you guys play instruments? I can attempt the guitar ^.^ And yepp, Happy Almost Birthday Peter


----------



## hematite153

Welcome, Peter, Paige & Taylor!


----------



## Genesia

I am Genesia, also known as Ginny.  I will be 26 on Friday.  I am half American and half Icelandic.  My mother was from a diplomatic family and from Iceland.  My father was a U.S. serviceman and is from Minnesota.  I am not really from anywhere because I was raised by my grandparents after my mother died when I was three.

I like hang gliding and music.  I still play piano and miss being in the choir at church.  I think that is the only part that I still miss so I don't attend anymore.

I am a nurse.  I have worked primarily in critical care and am a nurse-anesthetist.  I wanted to be a dancer. Then I violated the 11th Commandment of the ballet.  Thou shalt not grow breasts.  I am not very chesty.  It just doesn't take much in ballet.  I still dance for recreation.     

I live with my special friend Teresa.  She is a native of San Antonio.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Genesia said:


> I am Genesia, also known as Ginny.  I will be 26 on Friday.  I am half American and half Icelandic.  My mother was from a diplomatic family and from Iceland.  My father was a U.S. serviceman and is from Minnesota.  I am not really from anywhere because I was raised by my grandparents after my mother died when I was three.
> 
> I like hang gliding and music.  I still play piano and miss being in the choir at church.  I think that is the only part that I still miss so I don't attend anymore.
> 
> I am a nurse.  I have worked primarily in critical care and am a nurse-anesthetist.  I wanted to be a dancer. Then I violated the 11th Commandment of the ballet.  Thou shalt not grow breasts.  I am not very chesty.  It just doesn't take much in ballet.  I still dance for recreation.
> 
> I live with my special friend Teresa.  She is a native of San Antonio.



Welcome Ginny!

That is so sad, I had to give up the ballet for the same reason


----------



## rosiep

Hi Genesia!! That's a beautiful name!
Glad you've introduced yourself...now come and play.....


Louie: Isn't that why you gave up being a man?  (Oooooooh...oh no I didn't!)


----------



## jimpossible87

OrlandoMike said:


> You were too busy singing show tunes over at Napoleans!



awww I sang show tunes at naploeans...those were good times I was like 12...got lots of gifts lol


----------



## kingLouiethe1

rosiep said:


> Hi Genesia!! That's a beautiful name!
> Glad you've introduced yourself...now come and play.....
> 
> 
> Louie: Isn't that why you gave up being a man?  (Oooooooh...oh no I didn't!)



I only gave it up for a short while, until I realized how messy the other option was.


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I only gave it up for a short while, until I realized how messy the other option was.



You made the right choice....being a girl is a witch (capitol B)


----------



## Hydani

Genesia said:


> I am Genesia, also known as Ginny.  I will be 26 on Friday.  I am half American and half Icelandic.  My mother was from a diplomatic family and from Iceland.  My father was a U.S. serviceman and is from Minnesota.  I am not really from anywhere because I was raised by my grandparents after my mother died when I was three.
> 
> I like hang gliding and music.  I still play piano and miss being in the choir at church.  I think that is the only part that I still miss so I don't attend anymore.
> 
> I am a nurse.  I have worked primarily in critical care and am a nurse-anesthetist.  I wanted to be a dancer. Then I violated the 11th Commandment of the ballet.  Thou shalt not grow breasts.  I am not very chesty.  It just doesn't take much in ballet.  I still dance for recreation.
> 
> I live with my special friend Teresa.  She is a native of San Antonio.



Icelandian eh? That's so cool ! Ever been there before? Btw, welcome Genesia  Although, I am also fairly new to this website.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Don't be fooled by the rocks that she's got, she's just Ginny from the block 

Hehe,  !


----------



## OrlandoMike

jimpossible87 said:


> awww I sang show tunes at naploeans...those were good times *I was like 12*...got lots of gifts lol





Me too!!!


----------



## pomlover

rosiep said:


> You made the right choice....being a girl is a witch (capitol B)



LOL I concur


----------



## Mathfailure

Hi

I posted in another thread so I thought I'd best check in.

Like many I am from MA, but now living elsewhere.  I also have great memories of Hilltop, lived in Fall River for one year when I was 22 (had wierd experiences there Jenn!). Lived in Maine for 7 years, my favorite place next to MA, and now reside in Ohio.  I am still in a bit of shock over that, the amount of corn fields around where I live you would not believe.

I am the Mom of two amazing, challenging children.  Jenn, my children are adopted from overseas, and one of the agencies is located in MA.  We had terrific support from them, if you want to know more at some point I will be glad to share my journey to mommyhood.

My daughter, 16, identifies as bi, and we are totally supportive of her.  She really hasn't explored this much, but knows we will be on her side when and if.

I am married to a pastor in a fairly conservative denomination, and am a liberal democrat, and He is okay with that too!  My experience is that the denominations are changing from the roots, the leaders will be lead from the congregations - most of whom are loving and open.

So, there is a bit about me.  My forum name is because I can no longer even help my sixth grade boy with math, and they all view me as 'fail'.  Fortunately for them my husband is a math wiz.  Kinda bugs me, being the creative one in a family of logical, scientific tyes.

Rosie:  I love how much you love your daughters.

Can you tell I have lurker for a while?  King Louie's wedding blog pulled me in!

Kathleen


----------



## wallyb

Mathfailure said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted in another thread so I thought I'd best check in.
> 
> Like many I am from MA, but now living elsewhere.  I also have great memories of Hilltop, lived in Fall River for one year when I was 22 (had wierd experiences there Jenn!). Lived in Maine for 7 years, my favorite place next to MA, and now reside in Ohio.  I am still in a bit of shock over that, the amount of corn fields around where I live you would not believe.
> 
> I am the Mom of two amazing, challenging children.  Jenn, my children are adopted from overseas, and one of the agencies is located in MA.  We had terrific support from them, if you want to know more at some point I will be glad to share my journey to mommyhood.
> 
> My daughter, 16, identifies as bi, and we are totally supportive of her.  She really hasn't explored this much, but knows we will be on her side when and if.
> 
> I am married to a pastor in a fairly conservative denomination, and am a liberal democrat, and He is okay with that too!  My experience is that the denominations are changing from the roots, the leaders will be lead from the congregations - most of whom are loving and open.
> 
> So, there is a bit about me.  My forum name is because I can no longer even help my sixth grade boy with math, and they all view me as 'fail'.  Fortunately for them my husband is a math wiz.  Kinda bugs me, being the creative one in a family of logical, scientific tyes.
> 
> Rosie:  I love how much you love your daughters.
> 
> Can you tell I have lurker for a while?  King Louie's wedding blog pulled me in!
> 
> Kathleen



Kathleen - welcome to the madness.
Maine Boy - Living in Boston. 
Do not believe one thing they say about me around here!


----------



## rpmdfw

Mathfailure said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted in another thread so I thought I'd best check in.Can you tell I have lurker for a while?  King Louie's wedding blog pulled me in!
> 
> Kathleen



Welcome Kathleen!  We're glad to have you joining in our craziness!



wallyb said:


> Do not believe *one* thing they say about me around here!




He's right.  You shouldn't believe one thing we say about him.

You should believe *ALL* of the things we say about him!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I was gonna say Wally's a pretty good guy, but nevermind.

Welcome Kathleen!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I was gonna say Wally's a pretty good guy, but nevermind.
> 
> Welcome Kathleen!



Why?
What do you want?

Is this a trick?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> Why?
> What do you want?
> 
> Is this a trick?



You said not to believe us, so it wouldn't have meant anything


----------



## rosiep

Hi Kathleen!

I stink at math too!!

So here I was , sitting with my yogurt (breakfast at 10:30 ) when I open this thread. Yay! I think, someone for Jenn to talk to. Yay again, someone with Faith and open mindedness, and then I read this: 
_Rosie: I love how much you love your daughters._
and the tears literally welled up in my eyes. 

Thank you Kathleen, I really do love them (and James) like mad. I'm so proud of the women they have become and it shocked me that a complete  stranger can see that and took the time to comment.

Please stick around, post and play.


----------



## Mathfailure

Wally, Rob, Louie - Remember I have been reading for a while, so I'm afraid any posing will be useless!

I do love Maine, and Maine Boys, and Maine Boys in MA will combine many of my favorities! (Met my husband in Bath Maine)

Rosie, not to totally take this into the weird zone, but when you were dealing with the dear young man who attemped suicide, I broke my heart with you.  My beloved daughter overdosed in May, and spent @ 36 hours unconconsious at Children's in Boston. But for amazing care, and a lot of prayer, we would have lost her. She was diagnosed as bipolar, and is doing better on the right meds and with therapy.  So I was reading with saddness about your young friend, but also with the comfort that someone was reaching out to him.

So, thank you all for welcoming me.

I think I do tend to write long post, so I will try to cut down a bit!

Kathleen


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> and the tears literally welled up in my eyes.



Uuuugh! 
hormone imbalance ....AGAIN!


----------



## christopher77

rosiep said:


> Hi Kathleen!
> 
> I stink at math too!!
> 
> So here I was , sitting with my yogurt (breakfast at 10:30 ) when I open this thread. Yay! I think, someone for Jenn to talk to. Yay again, someone with Faith and open mindedness, and then I read this:
> _Rosie: I love how much you love your daughters._
> and the tears literally welled up in my eyes.
> 
> Thank you Kathleen, I really do love them (and James) like mad. I'm so proud of the women they have become and it shocked me that a complete  stranger can see that and took the time to comment.
> 
> Please stick around, post and play.



So what do your daughters think of your rampant public nudity?  Thoughts like this keep me up all night.


----------



## hematite153

Welcome, Kathleen!


----------



## ConcKahuna

christopher77 said:


> So what do your daughters think of your rampant public nudity?  Thoughts like this keep me up all night.


----------



## ThomasNSpringfieldMO

Hi--I'm Thomas. Looking forward to traveling with my partner, his 7 year old son, and my mom to Disneyworld this July 16 - 22, 2010. Staying at the Polynesian and counting down the months with excitement.

Been to DW about 4 times, DL twice. This will be the first time staying on property at DW.


----------



## rosiep

christopher77 said:


> So what do your daughters think of your rampant public nudity?  Thoughts like this keep me up all night.



Oh they'll have me commited soon.

We joke that one day the Nusing home will call and say I've finally gone over the edge. My girls will ask the nurse what's wrong...the nurse will reply I'm dancing naked...and my daughters will sigh with relief....."no..she's alright!"


----------



## Hydani

ThomasNSpringfieldMO said:


> Hi--I'm Thomas. Looking forward to traveling with my partner, his 7 year old son, and my mom to Disneyworld this July 16 - 22, 2010. Staying at the Polynesian and counting down the months with excitement.
> 
> Been to DW about 4 times, DL twice. This will be the first time staying on property at DW.



Hey Thomas  Welcome to the boarddddd  Yeah but, that sounds fun. I've always wanted to stay at the Poly, take some awesome pics for us. Staying on a Disney resort is *so* much better than an offsite one


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Hello, I just moved to northern Illinois from the South and am still getting used to the place.  I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my life.  The weather right now is depressing.  I spent a college program at the World at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.  I've been obsessed with the parks since I can remember and I can't wait until my next trip at the end of December!


----------



## ConcKahuna

jiminy.cricket said:


> Hello, I just moved to northern Illinois from the South and am still getting used to the place.  I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my life.  The weather right now is depressing.  I spent a college program at the World at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.  I've been obsessed with the parks since I can remember and I can't wait until my next trip at the end of December!



I'll trade nasty FL heat for real seasons any day!

Holiday trips to WDW are always fun.  It's crowded but there's so much going on you still have a blast


----------



## jiminy.cricket

ConcKahuna said:


> I'll trade nasty FL heat for real seasons any day!
> 
> Holiday trips to WDW are always fun.  It's crowded but there's so much going on you still have a blast



It's a deal!  Maybe Florida is where I belong.

Being out here so long has started to get me down.  I think it's Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD).  People are kinda different.  Actually, I'm starting to enjoy the cold.  I'm used to Disney during the warmer months, but I've been during December the last few times and I think I'm growing to like it.


----------



## jeanigor

jiminy.cricket said:


> Hello, I just moved to northern Illinois from the South and am still getting used to the place.  I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my life.  The weather right now is depressing.  I spent a college program at the World at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.  I've been obsessed with the parks since I can remember and I can't wait until my next trip at the end of December!


----------



## Mathfailure

Welcome,

If you truly feel that it could be SAD look into a light box to treat it.  This is actually a real disorder that can suck the joy out of you during the winter, and is preventable.

I actually love winter, and snow, and cold but also try to be careful to get out during the daylight for as long as I can...you can begin to feel like a mole.


----------



## rosiep

Mathfailure said:


> Welcome,
> 
> If you truly feel that it could be SAD look into a light box to treat it.  This is actually a real disorder that can suck the joy out of you during the winter, and is preventable.
> 
> I actually love winter, and snow, and cold but also try to be careful to get out during the daylight for as long as I can...you can begin to feel like a mole.



It's grey a lot in Portland...luckily I am not a sunshine lovin' kinda gal. We do have our house painted purple  Keeps things colorful in the winter.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It's grey a lot in Portland...luckily I am not a sunshine lovin' kinda gal. We do have our house painted purple  Keeps things colorful in the winter.



Her son is Prince. 

*"Maybe i'm just like my mother 
she's never satisfied"*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Her son is Prince.
> 
> *"Maybe i'm just like my mother
> she's never satisfied"*



He's my nephew once removed on my father's brother's mothers side.....wrote "Cream" for me.....


----------



## hematite153

rosiep said:


> He's my nephew once removed on my father's brother's mothers side.....wrote "Cream" for me.....


----------



## Mathfailure

Rosie:

I am trying to picture a purple house.

Not having success.  What shade?  And why?

I don't like intense sun either. My Mom and Dad were both Irish, so you can imagine how pale I am.

Kathleen


----------



## rosiep

Mathfailure said:


> Rosie:
> 
> I am trying to picture a purple house.
> 
> Not having success.  What shade?  And why?
> 
> I don't like intense sun either. My Mom and Dad were both Irish, so you can imagine how pale I am.
> 
> Kathleen



I will post a photo this evening. The inside is colorful as well....these were on photobucket so I had them handy:


----------



## Mathfailure

Oh your rooms are terrific, I especially like the dining room.  

I am so much more reserved in my colors, but love what others do!!

My color love comes out in my sewing, my rooms look like you would expect from a traditional New Englander.

Is the third room the family room?  My kids would be all over that idea.

I think I was @32 before I lived in a house that wasn't painted white! When my Dad went to red shutters, that was cutting edge

Kathleen


----------



## rosiep

LOL!

Our house was all white when we moved in. 
The multicolored room you see is an large open space by the  landing at the top of the stairs. It has been everything from an office to a "music" room that housed all of James' guitars. 
It currently has a bed in it from our when we had an influx of company from back East for Zena's wedding. I had people sleeping everywhere!!!


----------



## rosiep

as promised:


----------



## OrlandoMike

Rosie!

I love your house!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

OMG; it's fabulicious!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Rosie!
> 
> I love your house!



You thought I lived in a trailer didn't you?



jiminy.cricket said:


> OMG; it's fabulicious!



Thank you!


----------



## Saxton

rosiep said:


> You thought I lived in a trailer didn't you?


 
Hmm, funny ... I always thought of you living in a coven in the woods or a nudist colony under a bridge.   

Nice house Rosie!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> as promised:





OrlandoMike said:


> Rosie!
> 
> I love your house!



But the neighbors hate it! 

Talk about driving the propery values down! 

Welcome to all the newbies who have joined while I've been in over-stressed, over-worked, and yet happy to have survived the lay-offs!


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Hmm, funny ... *I always thought of you living in a coven in the woods or a nudist colony under a bridge*.
> 
> Nice house Rosie!



That's my second home


----------



## adctd2WDW

Just one question... what is all that white stuff?


----------



## ConcKahuna

adctd2WDW said:


> Just one question... what is all that white stuff?



Pixie dust.  Lots and lots of pixie dust.


----------



## adctd2WDW

For a second I thought Rosie lived in a snowglobe.  Maybe there is something I am missing by having lived in Texas all my life...


----------



## wallyb

I think I would die without seeing snow.
Especially at Christmas.

The first snow is magic.
The whole city seems to have a grin on.
Can't wait.


----------



## Mathfailure

Rosie:

I like your purple house! Never thought I would, but it is quaint and peaceful looking in the snow.

I also love snow, love to be in it and love to watch it fall from inside. I even enjoy sledding still, but only watch my son snowboard.  I can cross country ski, but snowboarding is absolutely a young person's sport.

Kathleen


----------



## Hydani

Haha Rose, your house is amazing  That reminds me of my neighbours fence. Well, he lives a few streets away but... His fence is BLUE. Like, sky blue. I'll take a pic and post it one day


----------



## rosiep

Luckily my next door neighbor is a hippy so she loves my house. No one has burned a peace sign on my lawn yet so I suppose I haven't offended too many people.


----------



## Hydani

By the way, am I the only one who thought dirty when she said this? 


adctd2WDW said:


> Just one question... what is all that white stuff?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rosie, I think your house is lovely!  There aren't many neighborhoods around here where the associations would allow you to paint a house purple.

Sorry, I had to laugh at the "coven in the woods" comment.


----------



## VinnyDisney

Well Hello all!

I just thought I would introduce myself to the board. I am so excited to try to be active on a Disney board and I love to travel to Disney World and thought I would finally join one of these sites and heard great things about this one and seems to have a lot of active members also. 

I am a 25 year old freelance illustrator and retail manager here in good ole' Atlanta, Georgia. I am not originally a southern belle but a midwest yankee from Minnesota. But I enjoy the mild winters here. I am gay, obviously for posting here. Single. And planning a deluxe solo trip for my 26th birthday in January! I am sooooo excited! Any suggestions to make the trip more comfortable? The more I read about solo trips, the more excited I get, so I am not worried. I would however like to try something more adventurous some night but I won't be renting a car. Are there any gay clubs within a reasonable taxi ride or are any of the Downtown Disney clubs gay-friendly or gay-themed certain nights of the week?

Thanks for any of your help and would love to meet up with any of you lovely peeps when I come to visit. Tentative dates are looking like Jan 9-16ish! YAYYYY!!!

Can't wait to 'meet' more of you here!

HUGS!
Vinny


----------



## ConcKahuna

Vinny! (I love that name  )

They closed the clubs at Downtown Disney last year 

There are lots of locals on the boards though, so if you want to head out one night I'm sure we could find someone with wheels


----------



## Hydani

Hey Vinny 

Glad to have you aboard. I've never been on a solo trip, but quite a few people on this board have and maybe they can help you  

Welcome


----------



## wallyb

I dated a Vinny once.  yummy.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

VinnyDisney said:


> Well Hello all!
> 
> I just thought I would introduce myself to the board. I am so excited to try to be active on a Disney board and I love to travel to Disney World and thought I would finally join one of these sites and heard great things about this one and seems to have a lot of active members also.
> 
> I am a 25 year old freelance illustrator and retail manager here in good ole' Atlanta, Georgia. I am not originally a southern belle but a midwest yankee from Minnesota. But I enjoy the mild winters here. I am gay, obviously for posting here. Single. And planning a deluxe solo trip for my 26th birthday in January! I am sooooo excited! Any suggestions to make the trip more comfortable? The more I read about solo trips, the more excited I get, so I am not worried. I would however like to try something more adventurous some night but I won't be renting a car. Are there any gay clubs within a reasonable taxi ride or are any of the Downtown Disney clubs gay-friendly or gay-themed certain nights of the week?
> 
> Thanks for any of your help and would love to meet up with any of you lovely peeps when I come to visit. Tentative dates are looking like Jan 9-16ish! YAYYYY!!!
> 
> Can't wait to 'meet' more of you here!
> 
> HUGS!
> Vinny



And I just arrived in the northern Midwest from the South.  I'll miss you by a couple of weeks.  I know there are some gay clubs in the area.  I can't imagine being bold enough to do a solo trip.


----------



## jeanigor

VinnyDisney said:


> Well Hello all!
> 
> I just thought I would introduce myself to the board. I am so excited to try to be active on a Disney board and I love to travel to Disney World and thought I would finally join one of these sites and heard great things about this one and seems to have a lot of active members also.
> 
> I am a 25 year old freelance illustrator and retail manager here in good ole' Atlanta, Georgia. I am not originally a southern belle but a midwest yankee from Minnesota. But I enjoy the mild winters here. I am gay, obviously for posting here. Single. And planning a deluxe solo trip for my 26th birthday in January! I am sooooo excited! Any suggestions to make the trip more comfortable? The more I read about solo trips, the more excited I get, so I am not worried. I would however like to try something more adventurous some night but I won't be renting a car. Are there any gay clubs within a reasonable taxi ride or are any of the Downtown Disney clubs gay-friendly or gay-themed certain nights of the week?
> 
> Thanks for any of your help and would love to meet up with any of you lovely peeps when I come to visit. Tentative dates are looking like Jan 9-16ish! YAYYYY!!!
> 
> Can't wait to 'meet' more of you here!
> 
> HUGS!
> Vinny



Welcome!!!

I'll be down around the same time.


----------



## rosiep

Hi Vinny!!

Welcome to our neck of the woods......


----------



## Hydani

jiminy.cricket said:


> And I just arrived in the northern Midwest from the South.  I'll miss you by a couple of weeks.  I know there are some gay clubs in the area.  I can't imagine being bold enough to do a solo trip.



I totally agree. I couldn't ever do a solo trip


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Hi Vinny!!
> 
> Welcome to our *neck* of the woods......



Vinny, a word of caution for you:  when Rosie starts talking about body parts . . . RUN!  


Welcome to the craziness!


----------



## wallyb

Come sit by me Vinny!


----------



## jeanigor

rpmdfw said:


> Vinny, a word of caution for you:  when Rosie starts talking about body parts . . . RUN!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the craziness!





wallyb said:


> Come sit by me Vinny!



Watch out for Wally, too. Remember when you were told to stay away from strangers with candy...Wally was who they were referring to.


----------



## ConcKahuna

jeanigor said:


> Watch out for Wally, too. Remember when you were told to stay away from strangers with candy...Wally was who they were referring to.



Wait, he gave you candy???


----------



## jeanigor

ConcKahuna said:


> Wait, he gave you candy???



He *told* me it was candy....


----------



## wallyb

All day sucker!




AKA - A Wallypop!


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> All day sucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA - A Wallypop!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wallyb said:


> All day sucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA - A Wallypop!



Dum-Dum


----------



## rpmdfw

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Dum-Dum


----------



## wallyb

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Dum-Dum



Now that's just mean and malicious. 

I like you better now.


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Now that's just mean and malicious.
> 
> I like you better now.



I find him mean and delicious.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> I find him mean and delicious.



*blush


----------



## ConcKahuna

"He's not vicious or malicious, he's just lovely and delicious."

Grooovee is in the HHEEEEEAAAAAARRRRTTTTT....


----------



## VinnyDisney

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! So sweet! I just booked my solo trip last week and I CANNOT wait! January 9th-16th at the Grand Floridian, Main Building Club Level with a view of Cinderella Castle! WOO WOO! I decided to splurge! Already been in contact with the itinerary planner and I even asked her to plan my birthday! She's great! Planning to treat myself to Victoria and Alberts, that's the one solo dinner I am a bit nervous about but I hear so many great things about it! YAY!


----------



## marcdevid

Hi All,
My self marcdevid. I am new here.  
Favorite Disney park would be Epcot, World Showcase...but I'm really looking forward to the Magic Kingdom with my girls in April. I haven't been to Disney World since my honeymoon, so I can't wait! (driving the rest of my family crazy dis-ing and being hyper about it!)

Favorite non-Disney park- we live 2 miles from a small local amusement park called "Lake Compounce". It's hard to explain to my children how much bigger Disney World is going to be than the park they're used to!
I like to read comic books, playing games and music. 
I plan to make Toronto a permanent residence for all the time. I am pretty much jokeing 100% of the time.


----------



## OnTheBoardsMyNameIs

Hey all, hope everyone is well. 

My name is Chris from Manchester in the UK. At the moment I'm hoping to start putting together a trip for me and the other half for April/May (it's a trip for my boyfriend to celebrate him giving up smoking, weirdly enough I happened to decided to let him celebrate this in the place I've wanted to visit since a child )

All I have to wait for now is our work places to give the go ahead for time off and I can go into trip planning overdrive.


----------



## RENThead09

Hey Chris,

Welcome!!!!   The board is a great place for any trip planning questions that you have.  They have always helped me a ton.

I am in the process of planning my trip to Manchester.  Gotta get my yearly Rooney fix and spend a little time at Old Trafford.  

Hope you have a great trip and congrats to your boyfriend for working on kicking the habit.


----------



## hematite153

Welcome Newbies!  

Chris -- I visited Manchester last summer.  We weren't there long, but, we enjoyed it.


----------



## OnTheBoardsMyNameIs

thanks for the warm welcomes guys. Manchester is a lovely place, except for the distinct lack of warmth and dryness we seem to have here.

Whilst I'm not a sports person I do pass by Old Trafford daily...it's now synonymous with me going to work, so not too happy to travel by it on the daily commute.


----------



## ConcKahuna

marcdevid said:


> Hi All,
> My self marcdevid. I am new here.
> Favorite Disney park would be Epcot, World Showcase...but I'm really looking forward to the Magic Kingdom with my girls in April. I haven't been to Disney World since my honeymoon, so I can't wait! (driving the rest of my family crazy dis-ing and being hyper about it!)
> 
> Favorite non-Disney park- we live 2 miles from a small local amusement park called "Lake Compounce". It's hard to explain to my children how much bigger Disney World is going to be than the park they're used to!
> I like to read comic books, playing games and music.
> I plan to make Toronto a permanent residence for all the time. I am pretty much jokeing 100% of the time.



Epcot is my favorite too!   to the boards!



OnTheBoardsMyNameIs said:


> Hey all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> My name is Chris from Manchester in the UK. At the moment I'm hoping to start putting together a trip for me and the other half for April/May (it's a trip for my boyfriend to celebrate him giving up smoking, weirdly enough I happened to decided to let him celebrate this in the place I've wanted to visit since a child )
> 
> All I have to wait for now is our work places to give the go ahead for time off and I can go into trip planning overdrive.



April 5th is my birthday, I accept presents from strangers 

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Romulan248

Hey everyone! Okay, where to start..I'm a freshman attending college at Ohio University for political science. Hopefully some day you'll see me in D.C.! This Saturday will actually be my one month of having come out..I was born in Florida, and have been to Disney World way too many times! I was there with my high school marching band once my freshman and senior year, and in between those I've been twice. I'm actually going again next Thursday, and am supppppeeeerrrr excited! I am in love with the Lion King (especially Rafiki), LOST, broadways, Glee!, Lady GaGa, and basically anything about Disney! I'm really looking forward to becoming active on these forums, especially this category!  Oh and I never knew gay couples could get "ceremonialized" at Disney World until today! Its always been my dream to have a wedding ceremony there, so I'm really pumped now that I know I can!


----------



## rpmdfw

Romulan248 said:


> Hey everyone! Okay, where to start..I'm a freshman attending college at Ohio University for political science. Hopefully some day you'll see me in D.C.! This Saturday will actually be my one month of having come out..I was born in Florida, and have been to Disney World way too many times! I was there with my high school marching band once my freshman and senior year, and in between those I've been twice. I'm actually going again next Thursday, and am supppppeeeerrrr excited! I am in love with the Lion King (especially Rafiki), LOST, broadways, Glee!, Lady GaGa, and basically anything about Disney! I'm really looking forward to becoming active on these forums, especially this category!  Oh and I never knew gay couples could get "ceremonialized" at Disney World until today! Its always been my dream to have a wedding ceremony there, so I'm really pumped now that I know I can!



Welcome aboard!


----------



## jeanigor

Romulan248 said:


> Hey everyone! Okay, where to start..I'm a freshman attending college at Ohio University for political science. Hopefully some day you'll see me in D.C.! This Saturday will actually be my one month of having come out..I was born in Florida, and have been to Disney World way too many times! I was there with my high school marching band once my freshman and senior year, and in between those I've been twice. I'm actually going again next Thursday, and am supppppeeeerrrr excited! I am in love with the Lion King (especially Rafiki), LOST, broadways, Glee!, Lady GaGa, and basically anything about Disney! I'm really looking forward to becoming active on these forums, especially this category!  Oh and I never knew gay couples could get "ceremonialized" at Disney World until today! Its always been my dream to have a wedding ceremony there, so I'm really pumped now that I know I can!



Welcome!!


----------



## wallyb

All Full.
Sorry!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> All Full.
> Sorry!





Is it time to "vote someone off the island" again?

So soon?  




Who should we nominate?



Rosie!


----------



## rosiep

Who me??? I've been on my best behavior!!! I see how it is...got to do some rabble rousing to stay........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...let me think?
what can I say to cause trouble??

Who wants to eat at Chef Mickey's??????? 


(not too soon I hope? )

inside joke folks...


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Who wants to eat at Chef Mickey's???????



I'm good!  I still got this popcorn from Main Street!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Who wants to eat at Chef Mickey's???????








You're so FUNNY!

looking

The tribe has spoken.  Please pack your knives and go.  You're out.  Auf wiedersehen.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You're so FUNNY!
> 
> looking
> 
> The tribe has spoken.  Please pack your knives and go.  You're out.  Auf wiedersehen.



Is there room for me at your house?????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Is there room for me at your house?????



There might be.  But it's too far away.  You're going to have to climb back into the suitcase and go on the cruise with Wally again.


----------



## RENThead09

Romulan248 said:


> Hey everyone! Okay, where to start..I'm a freshman attending college at Ohio University for political science. Hopefully some day you'll see me in D.C.! This Saturday will actually be my one month of having come out..I was born in Florida, and have been to Disney World way too many times! I was there with my high school marching band once my freshman and senior year, and in between those I've been twice. I'm actually going again next Thursday, and am supppppeeeerrrr excited! I am in love with the Lion King (especially Rafiki), LOST, broadways, Glee!, Lady GaGa, and basically anything about Disney! I'm really looking forward to becoming active on these forums, especially this category!  Oh and I never knew gay couples could get "ceremonialized" at Disney World until today! Its always been my dream to have a wedding ceremony there, so I'm really pumped now that I know I can!



Welcome man.  That is a gorgeous campus.  Except for the whole Haunted thing.  Kinda freaky.  Spent a couple days there when RENT was in town.  Enjoy the boards.


----------



## ConcKahuna

RENThead09 said:


> Welcome man.  That is a gorgeous campus.  Except for the whole Haunted thing.  Kinda freaky.  Spent a couple days there when RENT was in town.  Enjoy the boards.



That sounds very "Oh, you'll love Camp Crystal Lake.  It's beautiful, 'cept for the psycho killer who lives in the lake".  

And  to the boards!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Who wants to eat at Chef Mickey's???????


  
What is *wrong* with you woman!!!!!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> What is *wrong* with you woman!!!!!



Rob thought it was funny..... or rather he thought _I_ was funny....ok.....so he said I was FUNNY LOOKING....but what's a slur among friends?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob thought it was funny..... or rather he thought _I_ was funny....ok.....so he said I was FUNNY LOOKING....but what's a slur among friends?



Both.

I laughed at the Chef Mickey's comment.

AND Rosie is funny looking.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Both.
> 
> I laughed at the Chef Mickey's comment.
> 
> AND Rosie is funny looking.





 and  in the same post!!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> and  in the same post!!!!



As is the case with you so often.


----------



## Derricklovesroxas

Hey!  I'm Derrick and I love Disney!  . I bought the Eticket app for Disneyland on my iPhone and it's great!!!  Thank you!


----------



## mikelan6

Welcome Derrick!


----------



## xaanderlu

Hello All! I am Barbara and I live in the midwest area with my fiancee, Hollie. We have been together for five years and are as happy as the day we met. We have four boys who keep us very busy. We went to California in January and spent several days at Disney. We are scheduled to go to WDW on October 18 for 9 days. We are very excited!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Derricklovesroxas said:


> Hey!  I'm Derrick and I love Disney!  . I bought the Eticket app for Disneyland on my iPhone and it's great!!!  Thank you!



 Hi there Derrick!  Good to have you on board!



xaanderlu said:


> Hello All! I am Barbara and I live in the midwest area with my fiancee, Hollie. We have been together for five years and are as happy as the day we met. We have four boys who keep us very busy. We went to California in January and spent several days at Disney. We are scheduled to go to WDW on October 18 for 9 days. We are very excited!!



 Barbara!

Your screen name makes me want to watch Xanadu...again....


----------



## enigmaMN

Hi All,

My name is Eric (27).  I live in Minneapolis with my partner of 4 years Bert (36). I've been a long time lurker of the board, but always been a little too shy to actually post over here and say Hi!  

I'm a full time student and work full time for a "large minneapolis based retailer/ large financial service provider" as a field trainer.  I'm the Disney nut... Bert tolerates it and admits he loves it, but just not as much as I do.

We're planning another trip to Disney for Xmas/New Years... it's going to be long year! 

So anyway.. Hi!


----------



## hematite153

Hi Eric!


----------



## nyc2theworld

Lets see, well my name is Frank and I live in NJ and work for a Marketing/Training company based out in Cali.  Since I travel a lot for work I tend to rack up the hotel points which makes going down to Disney so much more eaiser!  As for which are my favorite parks, it would be a tossup between the MK and EPCOT.

As for my upcomming trips, defintely coming back for gaydays and probably for IF&WF!  I look forward to meeting other disney aficionados both on here and in the real world (according to Disney )


----------



## enigmaMN

Thanks, hematite!


----------



## hematite153

enigmaMN said:


> Thanks, hematite!



You know, I have a friend in Minneapolis who has a younger brother named Eric.  It's a large world, but, an interesting coincidence.


Hi, Frank.


----------



## enigmaMN

hematite153 said:


> You know, I have a friend in Minneapolis who has a younger brother named Eric.  It's a large world, but, an interesting coincidence.:



Too funny. I've only been here in the arctic tundra for about 10 years.  I spent the formative years of my life in Wichita, KS.  I got out of there as fast as I could!


----------



## ConcKahuna

nyc2theworld said:


> Lets see, well my name is Frank and I live in NJ and work for a Marketing/Training company based out in Cali.  Since I travel a lot for work I tend to rack up the hotel points which makes going down to Disney so much more eaiser!  As for which are my favorite parks, it would be a tossup between the MK and EPCOT.
> 
> As for my upcomming trips, defintely coming back for gaydays and probably for IF&WF!  I look forward to meeting other disney aficionados both on here and in the real world (according to Disney )



Hey, I'm always here so stop by and say 'hi!'



enigmaMN said:


> Too funny. I've only been here in the arctic tundra for about 10 years.  I spent the formative years of my life in Wichita, KS.  I got out of there as fast as I could!



Hey, it's currently 34 degrees here in Orlando so dont feel bad.  It was sleeting at my house when I left for work, and we may get some mild flurries today.


----------



## hematite153

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey, it's currently 34 degrees here in Orlando so dont feel bad.  It was sleeting at my house when I left for work, and we may get some mild flurries today.



I read this and briefly thought, "hey, it's probably the closest in temperature it gets between FL and here."  So, then, I looked at the weather forecast and the current temperature outside is -17F.  Yikes!

I hope they manage to save the citrus crops because yours tastes much better than the other countries we import from.


----------



## ConcKahuna

hematite153 said:


> I read this and briefly thought, "hey, it's probably the closest in temperature it gets between FL and here."  So, then, I looked at the weather forecast and the current temperature outside is -17F.  Yikes!
> 
> I hope they manage to save the citrus crops because yours tastes much better than the other countries we import from.



I've seen heaters and misters out in the groves that have fruit, so hopefully they'll be good.  Lucky for us, most of the groves near me were harvested in December so only a few types of orange are still ripening


----------



## enigmaMN

ConcKahuna said:


> Hey, it's currently 34 degrees here in Orlando so dont feel bad.  It was sleeting at my house when I left for work, and we may get some mild flurries today.



34 degrees in January is a heat wave here!  I'm glad we didn't plan an early January trip this year though!  Here's to warmer weather for you all very soon!


----------



## Rickrx

Lets see, my name is Rick and my husband's name is Glenn (yes we managed to get married in the short time it was legal in California) We've been together 20 years. Have been to DisneyWorld 4 times and each time stayed at Old Key West Resort (the units are big if out of the way) My favortie park is Epcot and Disneyland (have been there more than 80 time) I remember seeing the model of Epcot Center at the end of the Carousel of Progress in Disneyland when it was just and idea and couldn't wait to go in person. Needless to say I love almost everything Disney. I'm now taking my grand nieces and nephews to DisneyWold. Would love to hear from any of you about you favorite things to do at DisneyWorld


----------



## hematite153

Rickrx said:


> Lets see, my name is Rick and my husband's name is Glenn (yes we managed to get married in the short time it was legal in California) We've been together 20 years.



Congratulations!  (I'm still cranky about that vote!)


----------



## Bellastumbles

Hi! I just found the boards and I love them! I am 31 and my GF is 35. We live in NJ. We are both teachers, I am a Preschool teacher and she is a Middle School Special Ed teacher.  We both have been to Disney before but never together, we are hoping for a trip in late Summer 2010!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome to our new posters!  Glad to have you on our forum!


----------



## mjones1907

Hi there,

My name is Nick.  I am a true Florida native but was exported to Alabama in 2000. I am flying into Orlando on January 23, 2010, for my first "solo" trip to "The World." I'm staying for 8 days, at Pop Century, this trip.  

Would love to meet some DIS'ers!!!!

*My favorite park *is Epcot
*My favorite Character  *is _*Tigger

*_*My other favorite Disney stuff:

My favorite Attractions:
@ Epcot:
*

Spaceship Earth
Living W/ The Land  _(will closed during my trip for refurb)_ :-(
@ *Disney Hollywood Studios:*


Twilight Zone Tower Of Terror
Great Movie Ride
@ *Animal Kingdom*


Dinosaur!
Kali River Rapids
Expedition Everest
@ *The Magic Kingdom
*

The Haunted Mansion
Space Mountain
The Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## enigmaMN

mjones1907 said:


> I am flying into Orlando on January 23, 2010, for my first "solo" trip to "The World." I'm staying for 8 days, at Pop Century, this trip.



Hi Nick,  I hope you have an awesome trip!  I'm very jealous actually.  I'd love a few days at WDW right now all to myself!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Welcome new posters! 

Nyc2theworld and Bellastumbles where in NJ you live?  DP and I are from NJ still have lots of family there.


----------



## hematite153

itsmuggsie said:


> Welcome new posters!
> 
> Nyc2theworld and Bellastumbles where in NJ you live?  DP and I are from NJ still have lots of family there.



Yeah...I lived in NJ for awhile too.


----------



## Bellastumbles

itsmuggsie said:


> Welcome new posters!
> 
> Nyc2theworld and Bellastumbles where in NJ you live?  DP and I are from NJ still have lots of family there.



We are in Bergen County now. But I grew up in Cedar Grove (Essex County) & my GF grew up in Jersey City (Hudson County). 

Funny note: We were in West Virginia over the summer to visit some of her college friends (she went to WVU) and people kept pointing out our "accents". It was difficult for people to understand her, that Jersey City accent is strong!


----------



## nyc2theworld

itsmuggsie said:


> Welcome new posters!
> 
> Nyc2theworld and Bellastumbles where in NJ you live?  DP and I are from NJ still have lots of family there.



I actually live in Bergen County...when not traveling for work.  BTW, I see DP all over the boards...DP=Disney Partner (i.e. significant other - not sure on all the acronyms on here yet!)


----------



## Saxton

Welcome to all the new folks!  Jump right in and start posting ... sarcasm and snarkyness are a plus.


----------



## rosiep

Sorry I'm late. I was driving the welcome wagon and I made a wrong turn...ended up in Hoboken!!

Welcome newbies!!!!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Bellastumbles said:


> We are in Bergen County now. But I grew up in Cedar Grove (Essex County) & my GF grew up in Jersey City (Hudson County).
> 
> Funny note: We were in West Virginia over the summer to visit some of her college friends (she went to WVU) and people kept pointing out our "accents". It was difficult for people to understand her, that Jersey City accent is strong!



My whole family is from Jersey City, I was born there be we moved when I was 3.  I grew up in Iselin which is in Woodbridge Township (Middlesex County)



nyc2theworld said:


> I actually live in Bergen County...when not traveling for work.  BTW, I see DP all over the boards...DP=Disney Partner (i.e. significant other - not sure on all the acronyms on here yet!)



Yes DP = Disney Partner or Dear Partner i.e. significant other


----------



## Bellastumbles

nyc2theworld said:


> I actually live in Bergen County...when not traveling for work.  BTW, I see DP all over the boards...DP=Disney Partner (i.e. significant other - not sure on all the acronyms on here yet!)



Where in Bergen County are you? We are in Rutherford.


----------



## Bellastumbles

rosiep said:


> Sorry I'm late. I was driving the welcome wagon and I made a wrong turn...ended up in Hoboken!!
> 
> Welcome newbies!!!!



I want to move to Hoboken! The cost of an apartment/house there is out of control.  I hate being a grown up and having to think do I want to have kids or do I want to live in Hoboken, lol.


----------



## nyc2theworld

Bellastumbles said:


> Where in Bergen County are you? We are in Rutherford.



I'm in Teaneck.



Bellastumbles said:


> I want to move to Hoboken! The cost of an apartment/house there is out of control. I hate being a grown up and having to think do I want to have kids or do I want to live in Hoboken, lol.



I went to college in Hoboken, lots of fun times for young adults!


----------



## mjones1907

enigmaMN said:


> Hi Nick,  I hope you have an awesome trip!  I'm very jealous actually.  I'd love a few days at WDW right now all to myself!



Don't be jealous! It's funny, I hear that a lot when I tell people that I am going "solo," they say 'I'm jealous.'  Well, the last 3 trips were drama laden, so this time, I am doing it right!  

Cheers,


----------



## rosiep

Bellastumbles said:


> I want to move to Hoboken! The cost of an apartment/house there is out of control.  I hate being a grown up and having to think do I want to have kids or do I want to live in Hoboken, lol.



I used to live in Brooklyn. Moved to Portland Oregon 17 years ago. We rented a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, and full finished basement house *for less tha*n we could have rented a tiny, tiny 2 bedroom apartment in NY!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I used to live in Brooklyn. Moved to Portland Oregon 17 years ago.



... To stay ahead of the cops!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ... To stay ahead of the cops!



He's a liar...I just couldn't stand to be on the same side of the country with him. (He smells)


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> (He smells)


Like lilies and puppies breath and sunshine!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Like lilies and puppies breath and sunshine!



like puppies breath after they've eaten their poop.

Now look what you did! Half the newbies are scared away!!  Come back little Sheba's....come back!


----------



## nyc2theworld

rosiep said:


> like puppies breath after they've eaten their poop.
> 
> Now look what you did! Half the newbies are scared away!!  Come back little Sheba's....come back!



LOL oh this is gonna be a fun and interesting group to hang out with the next time I'm in Orlando...I can see many fun times at EPCOT at the bar in England!


----------



## OrlandoMike

nyc2theworld said:


> I'm in Teaneck.



Ever been to Feathers in River Edge?


----------



## rosiep

nyc2theworld said:


> LOL oh this is gonna be a fun and interesting group to hang out with the next time I'm in Orlando...I can see many fun times at EPCOT at the bar in England!




Yes!!! Glad you're onboard!


----------



## nyc2theworld

OrlandoMike said:


> Ever been to Feathers in River Edge?



You mean the plywood palace of Bergen County?  I try not to start nor end the night there sober!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I drank there many ...MANY... years ago!

Glad to see some things never change!


----------



## cNa

Hello everyone.

I am Nadia from Canada 

This is really a great forum!


----------



## ConcKahuna

cNa said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am Nadia from Canada
> 
> This is really a great forum!



 Nadia! (That's always been one of my favorite names btw )

I've got several good friends from Canadialand, both still living there and down here now.


----------



## hematite153

Hi Nadia!  I'm also in Canada.


----------



## janiebubble

Hi everyone

I'm Jane ... as you can see from my signature I'm a Disney fan ... live in the UK so its not as easy to get to WDW as it is Disneyland Paris!

This year is special ... we're coming to WDW for my 40th birthday, and I've finally managed to convince my girlfriend she wants to come to Disney!!! (she's been to Paris before but that's it!)

This is the first gay disney board i've found ... i'm in heaven!!


----------



## rosiep

welcome Nadia and Janie!

Glad to have you on board. I must say this is the friendliest, funnest forum to be found anywhere on the Disboards. Jump right in and be a part of it all.


----------



## Pieces

Hey everyone, we're two long time lurkers 
Keri and Sophie, from the U.K. Been to Orlando 3 times already and 4th trip is booked for May this year...just wanted to say hi 

We'll be posting a pic in the 'what do you look like thread' next so lookout for us 

x


----------



## TheArtfulDodgeress

Hi! I'm new, of course, as the point of the board. My gf and I live right here in Orlando. She works for SeaWorld, I'm a freelancer, and we're BOTH Disney nuts. We'd love some WDW friends and are looking forward to posting around here.


----------



## wallyb

TheArtfulDodgeress said:


> Hi! I'm new, of course, as the point of the board. My gf and I live right here in Orlando. She works for SeaWorld, I'm a freelancer, and we're BOTH Disney nuts. We'd love some WDW friends and are looking forward to posting around here.



*Welcome to Bedlam!*


----------



## Kennywife

Hi guys!

I may have introduced myself to you guys a while ago, but I can't remember, anyhoo, I'll do it again. 

I'm Anna and I'm a travel writer. I live in Tulsa, OK and am a graduate of The University of Tulsa. I am bi-sexual and am married to a man named Kenny who I've been with for the past ten years. We've been married for four years since June 17. 

We live in a small house adjacent to my mother's house. (We live on her and dad's property). At this point in our lives, we are saving to get a newer car for Kenny. I don't drive due to Epilepsy, so I take the Lift, it's the bus for people with disabilities. 

We live down the road from my dad and g-ma. Dad lives with g-ma because she has a brain tumor. (It's benign). My cousin and her girlfriend live about a mile away. We are a close knit group. My mom however, doesn't get along with most of the family and she and my dad are legally seperated. 

I travel a lot with my job. I go on solo trips to a lot of different places and go to WDW/DL yearly.  Kenny and I go on one big trip a year together in the fall. 

I lurked a lot here for a long time because I feared I wouldn't fit in. I am 'out' to my hubby and his family as well as my cousin and her gf.  I can't come 'out' to the rest of my family at this time. My dad still sees me as his little 'princess' and my mom is well, shall we say, intolerant. When we got married, my mother wanted me to get married in her church; one where some of the people looked down on us because my hubby is half-Japanese, because get this....I was raised there and it was my duty.  I'll pause for your heads to stop exploding.  Needless to say, we were not married there. We were married in a lodge that was coordinated by my MIL, a professional wedding coordinator and it was Japanese-German. 

It wasn't until Jenn and Nelson's story that I started coming here. Kenny and I have wanted to have a child for a long time. I had about given up until I read her story and then started chatting with you guys. So, that's all about me.

Anna


----------



## RAPstar

I guess itstime to reintroducemyself. I'm Robert/Robbie/Andy (the last one is kind of an inside joke on the Universal side of the boards). I'm in Dallas, TX. I work at a payday loan/check cashing store as a loan shark.....I mean teller. Single (for years now). Finally doing my first full Disney trip in September (see the TR's in my siggie for myprevious attempts, lol). Um.......yeah. lol I can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## wdw_nutz

I'm Dee and I live in the UK - I wanted to come say hi! 

I joined on here ages ago but was too shy to say anything...  So up until beginning of 2009 I was in a hetero marriage and then everything went wrong.  My husband knew I was bi, so it wasn't a massive shock to him that my next relationship is with a girl!!

So I've moved 530 miles, changed career, got legally separated and I'm now living with my girlfriend Hayley, who I've been with for 6 months today!!   It's all happened very quickly but I'm really happy AND....

We've just booked a holiday to Disney World!!!   We're going from Sept 20th and staying for 14 nights at Saratoga Springs.  She's never been before, and we're not long back from a 5 day trip to Disneyland Paris which got her hooked.  I'm a massive fan, and felt my heart was breaking when I had to cancel my trip last year because of the split with husband.  But now I can dive back into disboards and catch up with what I've missed! 

So that's me really, I have loads of questions I want to ask you all but I don't really know where to put them all.   Guess I'll figure it out...  Nice to meet you all!  Hope to talk soon!


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Another Limey! Psh its turning into one of the Colonies around here 

Welcome to this little corner of the DIS


----------



## Easygoingeezer

Hi I am EGG


----------



## Hathaway Browne

Stick two lanterns in the window, the British are coming! 

Hello Egg, welcome to DIS!


----------



## rpmdfw

Hathaway Browne said:


> the British are coming!





Must . . . .

Not . . . . .

Get . . . . . 

Points . . . . .


----------



## Robert29

Hey everyone!   I'm a 29 year old single guy from the midwest (Iowa here).  Just learned about the site today and loving it already.  Looks like lots of fun and friendly people on here! 


Robert


----------



## jeanigor

Robert29 said:


> Hey everyone!   I'm a 29 year old single guy from the midwest (Iowa here).  Just learned about the site today and loving it already.  Looks like lots of fun and friendly people on here!
> 
> 
> Robert



Yeah, we are pretty friendly. Except those of us that bite. And some that are too friendly...*cough* Wally *cough*


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Yeah, we are pretty friendly. Except those of us that bite. And some that are too friendly...*cough* Wally *cough*



I don't bite. I nibble.

Hello to all the newcomers 

Next step is to create a thread or respond to one. It could be about anything...Something you like, something you want to vent about, any and all things Disney. ....


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Robert29 said:


> Hey everyone!   I'm a 29 year old single guy from the midwest (Iowa here).  Just learned about the site today and loving it already.  Looks like lots of fun and friendly people on here!
> 
> 
> Robert




Welcome


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I don't bite. I nibble.
> 
> Hello to all the newcomers
> 
> Next step is to create a thread or respond to one. It could be about anything...Something you like, something you want to vent about, any and all things Disney. ....



And then be prepared for us to hijack the thread and talk about something silly.  


Welcome newbies!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome!


----------



## RENThead09

Robert29 said:


> Hey everyone!   I'm a 29 year old single guy from the midwest (Iowa here).  Just learned about the site today and loving it already.  Looks like lots of fun and friendly people on here!
> 
> 
> Robert



Woo Hoo...Midwest Represents!

Ok, I am in Vegas now, but am from Minnesota.  Not missin the weather right now.

Enjoy your time here on the boards.


----------



## chwgmjay

RENThead09 said:


> Woo Hoo...Midwest Represents!
> 
> Ok, I am in Vegas now, but am from Minnesota.  Not missin the weather right now.
> 
> Enjoy your time here on the boards.



Ya... I wanna get out of here cuz the weather just sucks lately. Don't blame ya for not missing the MN weather.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

chwgmjay said:


> Ya... I wanna get out of here cuz the weather just sucks lately. Don't blame ya for not missing the MN weather.



I left Michigan and moved South.  The sad part is over time you adjust to weather and "cold" you learn is relative .  

In Michigan, 40 degrees used to be nothing but a rather chilly day.  Down here now 40 degrees is FREEZING


----------



## jeanigor

I<3EvilQueen said:


> I left Michigan and moved South.  The sad part is over time you adjust to weather and "cold" you learn is relative .
> 
> In Michigan, 40 degrees used to be nothing but a rather chilly day.  Down here now 40 degrees is FREEZING



I wish it were 40°. Its just over 20° today.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

jeanigor said:


> I wish it were 40°. Its just over 20° today.



I know Todd, I know. 
I used 40 degrees because 20 degrees here in Atlanta is cause for mass panic


----------



## DouglasE

Greetings everyone! 

I hail from the city of brotherly love and sisterly affection.  I live in a little residential pocket off the Delaware River and just north of Center City.  I grew up outside of Philadelphia in suburban South Jersey.  Have you ever seen the movie, Edward Scissorhands?  That whole vibe of that town reminds me of my childhood.  An oppressive community where everyone must walk alike, talk alike, think alike.  BORING!  I also lived in southern Illinois by the Kentucky border and in Chicago.

If you had told me a couple of years ago that I would be in a long distance relationship, I would have told you that you were nuts.  But today I am celebrating one year with my boyfriend who lives in Champaign-Urbana, Illinois.  He intends to move here to Philadelphia but when that will happen is still up in the air.  We are two very different people and our strengths and weaknesses complement each other while sharing similar interests.

The bf knows that I am a theme park geek and that I believe no one does it better than Disney.  However, we have yet to visit a Disney park together.  I don't think he quite realizes the extent of my insanity quite yet.  

My family basically is the Philadelphia Gay Men's Chorus.  I am the social chair of the group.  I can't wait until tomorrow for the Oscar Party that I've organized.  I'm also excited about our upcoming concert in April.  We're doing a rock opera about crystal meth addiction.  Sounds crazy, but the music is infectious and great!

I really don't have a favorite park.  How can you choose just one!?!  I love the villains.  One of these days I'm going to change myself into Maleficient for Halloween.

Thanks for letting me ramble on



Douglas


----------



## wallyb

welcome.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

Welcome Doug


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome, Doug!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcomne Douglas!


----------



## Hydani

Welcome Douglas !


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome to the DIS, Douglas!

There are a couple other folks from the old gayday.com chat room around here as well.   

I realy do miss the gayday.com site Doug Swallow created.  So much fun, and the chatters there were very friendly.  A big part of why I'm on the GLBT forum here on the DIS is because we've got a great group of people here, too.


----------



## Jigsaw

I can't remember if I introduced myself..I may have many years ago but anyways....

Jennifer 24 years old from Arizona.
Single 
Currently a student at a community college, getting my degree in film
Favorite Disney movie: Alice in Wonderland (animated) and Wall-E
I love movies and Disney.
I listen to all kinds of music, my favorite band is Killola.

thats about it


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Welcome! Nice to have you here!


----------



## rabbitthecat

Hi everyone!

Amanda, 29, just married last month, (yay legal marriage!) long-time lurker. Just thought I'd chime in and say hello - have really enjoyed reading threads here over the last year or so.


----------



## anthonyshine

Hi All...
My partner and Kevin and I will be arriving at Port Orleans Riverside May 1st! We both can't wait. It's been a couple of years since we've both visited the Mouse. (Last time being on the Disney Magic in 2007). We hail from Rhode Island, the only New England state that has yet to vote YES on gay marriage but don't even get me going on that one.
Anyways..been wanting to say 'hello' to you all.!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Congratulations on your trip!  


Bring me Hot Wienies!


----------



## wallyb

anthonyshine said:


> Hi All...
> My partner and Kevin and I will be arriving at Port Orleans Riverside May 1st! We both can't wait. It's been a couple of years since we've both visited the Mouse. (Last time being on the Disney Magic in 2007). We hail from Rhode Island, the only New England state that has yet to vote YES on gay marriage but don't even get me going on that one.
> Anyways..been wanting to say 'hello' to you all.!



Aaaaaaah - honey  Maine shot it down.


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> Congratulations on your trip!
> 
> 
> Bring me Hot Wienies!



Oh my...

and welcome Anthony


----------



## OrlandoMike

I<3EvilQueen said:


> Oh my...



It's a Providence thing!


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

OrlandoMike said:


> It's a Providence thing!



At this point I would take any kind of "thing"  *wink


----------



## anthonyshine

OrlandoMike said:


> It's a Providence thing!



And our Governor is a big homophobe..

http://www.towleroad.com/2009/11/rhode-island-governor-wont-even-give-rights-to-dead-gays.html


----------



## ConcKahuna

anthonyshine said:


> And our Governor is a big homophobe..
> 
> http://www.towleroad.com/2009/11/rhode-island-governor-wont-even-give-rights-to-dead-gays.html



Meh, ours is a closet ****!

Has his wife stayed with him yet?


----------



## copperhound

I've been a lurker around the DIS for quite a while and finally took the plunge.

I am a lesbian single mom by choice with two little ones -- 4 and 6 years old.

We live in Bradenton on the beautiful Gulf Coast of FL, and make 2 overnight trips / year to the World.  April 21-22 at the Poly to celebrate my 42nd b-day-- hooray!  My mom almost always comes with us on our trips.

Nice to finally "meet" all of you!!  

Char


----------



## wallyb

Welcome to the ship of fools!


----------



## Sphyrna

Hey everyone!  I guess I'm reintroducing myself here since I haven't been on here much since Gay Days 2009.  I'm the type who likes to focus on things.  Guess that's why I was on here so much before my trip.  It was my focus.  After Gay Days last year my focus was finding a new car since my lease was ending.  My time I'd spend on these boards was replaced with doing research and reading discussions on car boards.  In the end I ended up getting the car I had been lusting after since I first saw spy shots of it, an 2009 Acura TL SH-AWD.  I love it, just wish I could enjoy it more.

After that I renewed my interest in World of Warcraft.  I hadn't played much with all my Disney planning and then car shopping.  As anyone who's played WoW can attest, it can really suck away the time.  My friends and I ended up leaving our big raiding guild and going back to our small guild that contained our alts.  I was enjoying leveling my alts and then doing 5-mans with my friends.  We started getting the itch to raid and were closing to having enough for 10-man's.  We did Ulduar-10 a couple times with the help of some friends from our former raiding guild.  But just as we got some people back others stopped playing.  So again I focused on leveling alts.  Now with 7 level 80 toons the game is becoming stale.  Every night it's the same thing, running random heroics.  It may be different toons with different abilities but it's the same thing.  So I started leveling my 35 pally (now 40) and 49 shammy (now 60).  I see my play time reducing for a while.  I'll be anxiously awaiting the release of Cataclysm.

Another focus I had was deciding to get a new computer.  The release of Windows 7 and it's support for touch, I started to itch for a new computer.  I recalled my days of having a TabletPC and thought that it might be time to see what's new.  I also started seeing the touch-enabled all-in-one's like HP's TouchSmart line.  I liked the look and features but not the power.  If I was to get a new computer I also wanted it to be a new gaming machine.  Then Dell announced their touch-enabled monitor.  With it I could hook it up to any computer and have the touch features I wanted along with the power.  I then looked at building a computer, something I've done before.  But the savings weren't really there.  I ended up getting 2 computers, an HP and one from iBuyPower.  I tried them both and ended up returning the HP.  It's funny that touch was what got me thinking about a new computer, yet I hardly use it.  I still need to finish getting things like my music loaded on it.  Maybe then I'll use it more.  But it's been a great gaming machine.

Only real change in my life since last year is I'm no longer working 2 jobs.  It was really taking its toll on me and with my credit cards paid off I decided to regain some free time.

So that's what's been going on with me.  Not much really LoL.  I have missed this board and the witty banter


----------



## Corbisblue

Hello! I'm new around here. I posted a thread about my first trip to WDW in May. I won't bother reiterating it here. 

I'm a 24 year old University student from Saskatchewan, Canada. I'll be graduating this June with a 4 year Computer Science BSc. I have been dating my wonderful boyfriend for close to a year now. Being the nerds we are I actually met him via Twitter. I follow a lot of local people and he was one of them. We met up for coffee one day and here we are going to WDW one year later. 

When I am not programming software or web programs I am playing Lord of the Rings Online and leading the Kinship I created three years ago. Music is a huge interest for me. Recently started practicing my DJ skills and listening to Lady Gaga over and over. Also a big Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, and Buffy fan. 

When I am NOT doing either of those I am planning my trip with my boyfriend to WDW in May. Also planning my month long adventure to Japan in June with one of my closest friends. And keeping my eye out for cheap flights to Vegas in August. 

I'm very excited to be here and look forward to getting to know a lot of you!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome!!  Nice hobbies!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

EverQuest > LOTR > WoW


----------



## Corbisblue

ConcKahuna said:


> EverQuest > LOTR > WoW



As long as LotRO > WoW then I'm happy. Never did play EverQuest.


----------



## Sphyrna

ConcKahuna said:


> EverQuest > LOTR > WoW



Them's fightin words!    Lucky for you I'm a lover, not a fighter


----------



## faumann2008

oooh WoW!  I'm on Alleria since I was thrown on there back when the game was just out.  I've got like 8 80s and 1 soon to be (66).

Anyways hey everyone.  You've probably noticed me posting around late at night.  I just got accepted to the Disney World College Program and thought I'd check this section of the boards out.  I'll be part of the greater Orlando area come this August!


----------



## ConcKahuna

faumann2008 said:


> oooh WoW!  I'm on Alleria since I was thrown on there back when the game was just out.  I've got like 8 80s and 1 soon to be (66).
> 
> Anyways hey everyone.  You've probably noticed me posting around late at night.  I just got accepted to the Disney World College Program and thought I'd check this section of the boards out.  I'll be part of the greater Orlando area come this August!



 !!  I grew up in Broward (North Lauderdale) and LOVE it down there!

Do you know where in Disney, or at least what department, you will be working in yet?


----------



## faumann2008

I got in Custodial.  Got the e-mail 1 week after the interview...so exciting!!!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome!  I play on Dragonblight.  I lived in SoFla for about 7 years, including school (Go Canes!).  Furthest north I made it was NMB/Aventura.


----------



## faumann2008

LOL I went to Barry University so I know the NMB/Aventura area a little bit LOL.


----------



## kidflash

Im bored lol anyone want to chat add me on yahoo: yogaboy87


----------



## ConcKahuna

kidflash said:


> Im bored lol anyone want to chat add me on yahoo: yogaboy87



LOL you're never on when I have Yahoo! up


----------



## Saxton

Wow, lots of new people.  Welcome one and all!  Jump in and start posting.


----------



## lazyboy

Hi there! I am ron and I am new! Let's chat!


----------



## ConcKahuna

lazyboy said:


> Hi there! I am ron and I am new! Let's chat!



 Ron!!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Hello.  I haven't hung around here in some time, but thought I'd stop by and see what's happening.


----------



## jr1968

Hey all, 41 year old married male.  Chicago area, we LOVE Disney.  Honeymooned in 91 and try to go every year at least once.  

Bi couple, looking to make Disney connections in our area or somewhere where the weather suits our clothes.


----------



## berryinDC

My wife and I are heading to WDW for our honeymoon in just 2 weeks. Whee! We were married on March 9th in that whirlwind of legality in Washington, DC. It's her first trip ever and my first trip as an adult. I was a bit worried that less than welcoming attitudes might pop our romantic bubble so I've really appreciated all the reassurance here.  We're staying in POR. She luves animals and is really excited about AK. I love food (eating, growing it in my garden, obsessively watching PBS cooking shows) and can't wait to try some fab disney restaurants. 

We've been together for 6 1/2 years, we're both nonprofit worker bees and California transplants. Nice meeting everyone!


----------



## JoShan1719

Hey everyone. Not new, but never really introduced myself.

My name is Shannon and I live in Delray Beach, FL. I've lived in South Florida my whole life and have no plans to move anywhere else (too far from the World!). My husband and I were married last August and spent 7 wonderful days honeymooning at Disney World in September. We'll be back this September too and I can't wait! My favorite Disney park is currently Epcot, but it tends to change with my mood.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome to all the new folks!   

Just so ya know, its proper to bring some sort of covered dish on your first visit over here!  (Or a bottle!)


----------



## JoShan1719




----------



## jiminy.cricket

jr1968 said:


> Hey all, 41 year old married male.  Chicago area, we LOVE Disney.  Honeymooned in 91 and try to go every year at least once.
> 
> Bi couple, looking to make Disney connections in our area or somewhere where the weather suits our clothes.


Howdy, I'm 24 and just moved to the Chicagoland area about a year ago.  My first trip was in '89 (I was traumatized).  We returned in '92 and have been making pilgrimages to the Mouse every few years since.  I was a part of the College Program in 2006.  My family doesn't get as excited as they used to, so I'm the Disney junkie.  Disney World wouldn't be the same to me missing any of its components, but my favorite park has always been Epcot.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Tigger&Belle said:


> Hello.  I haven't hung around here in some time, but thought I'd stop by and see what's happening.



Hey there, friend!  Good to see you here!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome new people!  And welcome back T&B!!


----------



## TagsMissy

I don't think I have ever really introduced myself. I am Mich married 5 years this year but have been with my hubby for about 15 years. Hubby and I are in our mid/late 30s and I grew up a Disneyland girl; having numerous road trips south to Cali. 

We made our first trip to WDW in 98 then took a decade break before going back in August '08 for Free Dining, then Feb '09 for the 4/3 deal and that is when I said, "I just want to learn a bit more about DVC and check it out...." famous last words, we bought in that day and returned in Aug '09 with my brother's family. I have completely Disneyfied my husband! It's awesome. 

I have to say I've found some of the most friendliest people on Dis in this forum and I've really enjoyed reading and sharing stories with all of you.

We're looking forward to a trip to WDW in 2011 with our niece after having to cancel our plans for 2010 due to those darn work 'commitments' and hopefully we may be able to catch up with some folks. Then all things going as planned we'll head to Hong Kong in 2012  so I can see where my hubby used to live and we'll of course visit Disney there. 

really don't know what else to say


----------



## hematite153

Thanks for the introduction Mich!  I've enjoyed your participation so far and look forward to knowing you more.

Hong Kong has always been on my "I need to get there" list, but, I somehow never make it and I have no current plans to go back to Asia.


----------



## Frenchmickey

Hi everyone, 

My name is Kevin, I'm 29. I grew up and I'm still living in the north east of France (near to the borders with Germany, Luxembourg and Belgium).

My favorite Disney parks are Disneyland Paris and the Magic Kingdom.

My favorite non Disney park is Europa Park (it's a very beautiful theme park in Germany with a lot of good attractions and roller coasters).

I'm still looking for my prince charming. It's not easy to find the right one. 

I like all the things about Disney (Parks, Movies, etc), reading, going to the cinema, meet friends, speaking in English and improve it. 

I love travel, last year I went for the very first time to the US (to Walt Disney World) and I'm in a hurry to come back next september (in California). 

I would be glad to find gays on this board to share my passion for the Disney univers and else things


----------



## Sphyrna

Hi Kevin, welcome!  I was starting to think the reason I haven't found Prince Charming was because he was vacationing in Europe, but I guess not.  We'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## Frenchmickey

Sphyrna :

Hi Kevin, welcome! I was starting to think the reason I haven't found Prince Charming was because he was vacationing in Europe, but I guess not. We'll just have to keep looking.  

If Prince Charming is in vacation in Europe, he hasn't find my place yet ! lol


----------



## ConcKahuna

Frenchmickey said:


> [
> If Prince Charming is in vacation in Europe, he hasn't find my place yet ! lol





 Kevin!


----------



## Frenchmickey

ConcKahuna said:


> Kevin!



Thank you


----------



## RENThead09

Hey Kevin Welcome!

I definitely have DLP on my list for my next trip over to Europe.  I have spent all my last 4 trips in England to watch Manchester play, so it is time to venture out a little bit.

Not sure when you are looking at coming to Cali, but the first weekend of October is usually Gay Days at Disneyland and California Adventure.  Not as big as the events at WDW, but still a blast.  Any it would greatly increase your Prince Charming candidate pool for the weekend! 

Enjoy the boards man, there are a great group of people on here!


----------



## Frenchmickey

RENThead09 said:


> Hey Kevin Welcome!
> 
> I definitely have DLP on my list for my next trip over to Europe.  I have spent all my last 4 trips in England to watch Manchester play, so it is time to venture out a little bit.
> 
> Not sure when you are looking at coming to Cali, but the first weekend of October is usually Gay Days at Disneyland and California Adventure.  Not as big as the events at WDW, but still a blast.  Any it would greatly increase your Prince Charming candidate pool for the weekend!
> 
> Enjoy the boards man, there are a great group of people on here!



Hi RENThead09, thank you for your message. 

It's a great idea to come visit DLP, it's a wonderful place (in my point of view, our Magic Kingdom is one of the beautiful from all the Disney parks). 
During your stay, you should visiting Paris (it's so a romantic place). 
If you need some advice to plan your future vacation in France, feel free to ask me.

I'm going to California between 18 september and 30 september. So it's just a few days before the Gay Days at Disneyland. I guess I'll have less chance to find Prince Charming during my stay!  Even if I don't find Prince Charming. I hope have a great time.

See you 
Kevin


----------



## RENThead09

Thanks for the offer to help.  I will definitely get ahold of you as soon as I figure out when I am going.  Same to you for your Cali trip if you need anything.

You will have a blast at Disneyland even without Gay Days!  If things go well in the next 2 weeks, I will be moving about 15 minutes from the park.  That should be very interesting.  I guess I know what I can do on my days off.


----------



## Frenchmickey

When you know, when you'll go to Europe, I'll be glad to help you and share my experience of DLP.

I'm sure we'll have a blast at Disneyland. For all the passionnate by Disney parks, it means a lot to visit the park, saw and designed par Walt Disney himself.
Throughout our stay besides Disneyland, we shall visit Universal Studios Hollywood and Sea World. What are the must do at Los Angeles and Hollywood?

You're very lucky to move about 15 mins from the parks, I'm sure you'll spent all your days off at Disneyland  and I'll maybe meet you at an attraction.

I hope not to have made too many mistakes in my message.

Have a nice day,

Kevin


----------



## werfamly25

Hi, I'm new here. My partner Andrew has been on here for months and I guess I finally decided to join. I live in Cincinnati, Oh. We are about to go on our third disney trip in less than a year. We just love it there as all of you do. I am excited to be going for Gay Days June 2-7. I hope to chat with some of you soon.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Frenchmickey said:


> What are the must do at Los Angeles and Hollywood?



Just up the road from Disneyland is a park called Knott's Berry Farm.  The park itself is OK, but you really should check out Mrs. Knotts Chicken restaurant!  It's located outside the park, free parking I think, and its old as dirt with the best chicken and Boysenberry Lemonaide ever!

Think Mildred Pierce!


----------



## Frenchmickey

OrlandoMike said:


> Just up the road from Disneyland is a park called Knott's Berry Farm.  The park itself is OK, but you really should check out Mrs. Knotts Chicken restaurant!  It's located outside the park, free parking I think, and its old as dirt with the best chicken and Boysenberry Lemonaide ever!
> 
> Think Mildred Pierce!



Thank you OrlandoMike for your reply, I'm going to add this restaurant in our list. For the moment, we don't have choosen all the restaurants, where we will eat. If you have some other good places to tell me in Los Angeles and Hollywood, I'm interested.

For the moment, we have only choosen two restaurants : Rainforest Café at DTD and Sphagetti Factory at Hollywood

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## rpmdfw

Frenchmickey said:


> Thank you OrlandMike for your reply, I'm going to add this restaurant in our list. For the moment, we don't have choosen all the restaurants, where we will eat. If you have some other good places to tell me in Los Angeles and Hollywood, I'm interested.
> 
> For the moment, we have only choosen two restaurants : Rainforest Café at DTD and Sphagetti Factory at Hollywood
> 
> Merci beaucoup !!



One of my favorite palces to eat in L.A. is the Stinky Rose!  Everything on the menu has garlic!  YUMMY!  Plus the interior is kitschy and fun.  It's not far from West Hollywood and all the gay bars on Santa Monica.

Here's the link.  http://www.thestinkingrose.com/


----------



## Frenchmickey

rpmdfw said:


> One of my favorite palces to eat in L.A. is the Stinky Rose!  Everything on the menu has garlic!  YUMMY!  Plus the interior is kitschy and fun.  It's not far from West Hollywood and all the gay bars on Santa Monica.
> 
> Here's the link.  http://www.thestinkingrose.com/



Thanks for this address, I going to speak about this restaurant with my best friend (she makes the trip with me). All entrees have garlic ? Fortunatly, I have no one to kiss after  

I'd would like to go in a gay bar, but I not sure my friend would come with me (she's straight)


----------



## rpmdfw

Frenchmickey said:


> Thanks for this address, I going to speak about this restaurant with my best friend (she makes the trip with me). All entrees have garlic ? Fortunatly, I have no one to kiss after
> 
> I'd would like to go in a gay bar, but I not sure my friend would come with me (she's straight)



I can pretty much guarantee that a cute French gay boy with his straight French girlfriend would be a HUGE hit in any gay bar in the United States!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> I can pretty much guarantee that a cute French gay boy with his straight French girlfriend would be a HUGE hit in any gay bar in the United States!



I agree.  As I read your posts, I imagine them in a French accent and get all goose-bumpy


----------



## Frenchmickey

ConcKahuna said:


> I agree.  As I read your posts, I imagine them in a French accent and get all goose-bumpy



I'm not sure to understand, what means "goose-bumpy" ?


----------



## Gypsybear

Frenchmickey said:


> I'm not sure to understant, what means "goose-bumpy" ?



Goose bumps...


----------



## Frenchmickey

Cool thank you !! I've learned a new expression. In French we say "Chair de poule".

I didn't know that Americans love the French accent, when we speak in English.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Frenchmickey said:


> Cool thank you !! I've learned a new expression. In French we say "Chair de poule".
> 
> I didn't know that Americans love the French accent, when we speak in English.



Americans tend to love any European accent 

I have a weakness for the French myself.  I took French for 4 years in school, and our teacher's husband would come to visit her all the time.  He was HOT!!!


----------



## wallyb

Frenchmickey said:


> Cool thank you !! I've learned a new expression. In French we say "Chair de poule".
> 
> I didn't know that Americans love the French accent, when we speak in English.



Are you crazy!
A French accent - swoon!
I'd do unspeakable things.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Are you crazy!
> A French accent - swoon!
> I'd do unspeakable things.



You do unspeakable things for a Jersery accent, who are you kidding!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Are you crazy!
> A French accent - swoon!
> I'd do unspeakable things.





OrlandoMike said:


> You do unspeakable things for a Jersery accent, who are you kidding!



And doesn't "unspeakable" mean you won't talk about them afterward?  Yeah.  That ain't happening.


----------



## Frenchmickey

Okay I'm gonna keep my French accent for my next vacation in california 

Who from you knows speak in French ? You know in France too, American accent has something sexy (it works for me at least)


----------



## Sphyrna

Je parle un peu Francais


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sphyrna said:


> Je parle un peu Francais



Moi aussi.


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Moi aussi.



I learned all my french from Labelle


----------



## TagsMissy

Oh you guys have made me laugh...


----------



## hematite153

Sphyrna said:


> Je parle un peu Francais



Je le comprends, mais quand j'essaye parler ou ecriver...I make a mess!


----------



## Frenchmickey

Sphyrna said:


> Je parle un peu Francais





hematite153 said:


> Je le comprends, mais quand j'essaye parler ou ecriver...I make a mess!



It sounds good guys !! I would hear you speaking to me in French 



wallyb said:


> I learned all my french from Labelle



What about you wallyb, what did you learn by watching (or looking ?) Beauty and the Beast 

B.A.T.B is one of my favorit Disney movie, I fell in love with the songs like "Be our Guest" (in French this song is called "C'est la fête")


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> You do unspeakable things for a Jersery accent, who are you kidding!



MIKE!
These people will get the Idea I'm easy!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> MIKE!
> These people will get the Idea I'm easy!!!!



Trust me folks, Wally is very complicated!  

Yet still a little like Betty Crocker Fosting....

"Ready when you are, and even when you're not"


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Trust me folks, Wally is very complicated!
> 
> Yet still a little like Betty Crocker Fosting....
> 
> "Ready when you are, and even when you're not"



And spreads easily . . .


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Trust me folks, Wally is very complicated!
> 
> Yet still a little like Betty Crocker Fosting....
> 
> "Ready when you are, and even when you're not"





rpmdfw said:


> And spreads easily . . .



OMG 
I am *so* gonna....
Well I have not thought about it yet - 
but I am gonna!


----------



## Frenchmickey

OrlandoMike said:


> Trust me folks, Wally is very complicated!
> 
> Yet still a little like Betty Crocker Fosting....
> 
> "Ready when you are, and even when you're not"



What is it "Betty Crocker Fosting" ?


----------



## wallyb

Frenchmickey said:


> What is it "Betty Crocker Fosting" ?



Cake Icing - in a can.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Frenchmickey said:


> What is it "Betty Crocker Fosting" ?



Something that is easy, smooth, spreadable, and delicious!  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ1M_lX22Kk


----------



## Frenchmickey

OrlandoMike said:


> Something that is easy, smooth, spreadable, and delicious!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ1M_lX22Kk



ah okay !! I better see about what it is and it seems to be good. I thought is was an American celebrity


----------



## hematite153

Frenchmickey said:


> It sounds good guys !! I would hear you speaking to me in French



Thanks, but, I'm Canadian, so, I find my inability to function in French to be rather embarrassing.  I keep meaning to find time to work on it, but, it somehow always slips to the bottom of my priority list.



wallyb said:


> MIKE!
> These people will get the Idea I'm easy!!!!



Ummn...


----------



## TagsMissy

jeez... go to work and see what happens amongst the boys!


----------



## noubaguy

Hello Guys & Gals!

My name is Jorge (pronounced GEORGE, NOT HORE-HAY) and I am a chronic Disboard Lurker. I read but never participate in discussion. Which is totally not like me in real life, go figure. Anywho, just thought I would introduce myself to all the fellow  since I will be up for GayDays this week. Hope to meet you all (except Wally) this week and to be more active on these boards!


----------



## jamieandben

noubaguy said:


> Hello Guys & Gals!
> 
> My name is Jorge (pronounced GEORGE, NOT HORE-HAY) and I am a chronic Disboard Lurker. I read but never participate in discussion. Which is totally not like me in real life, go figure. Anywho, just thought I would introduce myself to all the fellow  since I will be up for GayDays this week. Hope to meet you all (except Wally) this week and to be more active on these boards!



Welcome to the Dis.


----------



## ConcKahuna

noubaguy said:


> Hope to meet you all *(except Wally)* this week and to be more active on these boards!





 Jorge!


----------



## rpmdfw

noubaguy said:


> Hello Guys & Gals!
> 
> My name is Jorge (pronounced GEORGE, NOT HORE-HAY) and I am a chronic Disboard Lurker. I read but never participate in discussion. Which is totally not like me in real life, go figure. Anywho, just thought I would introduce myself to all the fellow  since I will be up for GayDays this week. Hope to meet you all (except Wally) this week and to be more active on these boards!



Welcome!

But why don't you want to meet Wally?  He's fun!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome to our new posters!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone next week!!


----------



## wallyb

noubaguy said:


> Hello Guys & Gals!
> 
> My name is Jorge (pronounced GEORGE, NOT HORE-HAY) and I am a chronic Disboard Lurker. I read but never participate in discussion. Which is totally not like me in real life, go figure. Anywho, just thought I would introduce myself to all the fellow  since I will be up for GayDays this week. Hope to meet you all (except Wally) this week and to be more active on these boards!



Well FINE!


----------



## wallyb

When did I become the DIS whipping boy?


----------



## hematite153

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Welcome to our new posters!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone next week!!



Yes, welcome all.  I'm sorry to miss out on an event that seems to have so many people I know in attendance.  I'm sure you'll all have a blast!



wallyb said:


> When did I become the DIS whipping boy?



Ummn....Didn't you volunteer a long time ago????


----------



## noubaguy

wallyb said:


> Well FINE!



 Oh Wally! I'm just kidding. I CAN'T wait to meet you!!!!


----------



## Sphyrna

noubaguy said:


> Hello Guys & Gals!
> 
> My name is Jorge (pronounced GEORGE, NOT HORE-HAY) and I am a chronic Disboard Lurker. I read but never participate in discussion. Which is totally not like me in real life, go figure. Anywho, just thought I would introduce myself to all the fellow  since I will be up for GayDays this week. Hope to meet you all (except Wally) this week and to be more active on these boards!



Welcome!!  You must have been lurking long enough to figure out who's who


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> When did I become the DIS whipping boy?



I just looked it up....

January 15th, 2007!


----------



## wallyb

noubaguy said:


> Oh Wally! I'm just kidding. I CAN'T wait to meet you!!!!



Well I hope your happy now!
My baby blues are all puffy from crying myself to sleep!
Now buy me someting - and just maybe I'll recover.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> When did I become the DIS whipping boy?



But you told me you liked being whipped.



Note to self: unpack the Whip.


----------



## MonorailMan

jamieandben said:


> But you told me you liked being whipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: unpack the Whip.



I thought that was the main ingredient in a Dole Whip. 

Sweet.....tangy......fruity.......whippy........


----------



## wehttamrd

Hi I Matt. My partner Chris and I live in Ephrata, PA in Lancaster County. And no, we're not Amish!  We've been together for 8 years and this September will be his first trip to Disney! I've been waiting forever to take him. I'm 29 and he is 33.

Favorite Disney park is the Magic Kingdom. 

Favorite non Disney Park is Busch Gardens in Williamsburg, VA. 

Looking forward to meeting some nice people on this board.


----------



## Sphyrna

Hi Matt and Chris.  Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## hematite153

Welcome Matt!


----------



## starann

wehttamrd said:


> Hi I Matt. My partner Chris and I live in Ephrata, PA in Lancaster County. And no, we're not Amish!  We've been together for 8 years and this September will be his first trip to Disney! I've been waiting forever to take him. I'm 29 and he is 33.
> 
> Favorite Disney park is the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Favorite non Disney Park is Busch Gardens in Williamsburg, VA.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some nice people on this board.




Howdy neighbor!!!!  Welcome to the boards!  We are heading down Sept 25, but it certainly isn't our 1st trip!


----------



## crimowls

Hello Everyone!

I have been posting some already but thought that I would offically say hello.  My name is Mandi.  My wife, Ashley, and I currently live in Florida.  We are in the process of moving our existance to Vermont.  We have been going to Disney together for years and last June had a wedding ceremony in Epcot (which happens to be my favorite park).  

Looking forward to chatting with everyone!


----------



## DisneySpike

Hey Ya'll
I'm Steff - 18 (soon to be 19 YAY!) 
From Ontario, Canada
I'm hoping to work for Disney next summer as part of their International College Program or ICP.
I haven't been to Disney in almost 10 years!!! (YIKES Half my age!)
But the magic remains in my head and in my heart until I see it again. 
I am Single and free- But always on the look. 
Favourite Park - Magic Kingdom
Favourite DISNEY Movie- Peter Pan and all branches off including Tinkerbell (although they made me upset a bit) And I love the originial Parent Trap
Favourite Disney song- I'll make a man out of you! (Mulan)
I'm currently going into second year University with a double major in Music and Women's Studies (typical Queer taking Women's Studies)
I also hope to take a minor in German but it's hard enough trying to fit my music and women's studies stuff into a schedule.


----------



## wallyb

DisneySpike said:


> Hey Ya'll
> I'm Steff - 18 (soon to be 19 YAY!)
> From Ontario, Canada
> I'm hoping to work for Disney next summer as part of their International College Program or ICP.
> I haven't been to Disney in almost 10 years!!! (YIKES Half my age!)
> But the magic remains in my head and in my heart until I see it again.
> I am Single and free- But always on the look.
> Favourite Park - Magic Kingdom
> Favourite DISNEY Movie- Peter Pan and all branches off including Tinkerbell (although they made me upset a bit) And I love the originial Parent Trap
> Favourite Disney song- I'll make a man out of you! (Mulan)
> I'm currently going into second year University with a double major in Music and Women's Studies (typical Queer taking Women's Studies)
> I also hope to take a minor in German but it's hard enough trying to fit my music and women's studies stuff into a schedule.



OMG 18! 
I have Jeans older that you! 

LOL - Welcome Steff.


----------



## jeanigor

DisneySpike said:


> Hey Ya'll
> I'm Steff - 18 (soon to be 19 YAY!)
> From Ontario, Canada
> I'm hoping to work for Disney next summer as part of their International College Program or ICP.
> I haven't been to Disney in almost 10 years!!! (YIKES Half my age!)
> But the magic remains in my head and in my heart until I see it again.
> I am Single and free- But always on the look.
> Favourite Park - Magic Kingdom
> Favourite DISNEY Movie- Peter Pan and all branches off including Tinkerbell (although they made me upset a bit) And I love the originial Parent Trap
> Favourite Disney song- I'll make a man out of you! (Mulan)
> I'm currently going into second year University with a double major in Music and Women's Studies (typical Queer taking Women's Studies)
> I also hope to take a minor in German but it's hard enough trying to fit my music and women's studies stuff into a schedule.



Howdy Neighbour!
Almost the big one nine!!! Woo hooo!!!


----------



## wallyb

Just a word of warning...
I would Not talk with *jeanigor.* 
Clearly NUTZ!


----------



## jeanigor

wallyb said:


> Just a word of warning...
> I would Not talk with *jeanigor.*
> Clearly NUTZ!



I must have some shred of sanity....I knew that Orlando couldn't handle both of us last weekend. Too much fabulousness in too small of a geographical area.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> I must have some shred of sanity....I knew that Orlando couldn't handle both of us last weekend. Too much fabulousness in too small of a geographical area.



Oooooh come now.
We could of had a - Fabu Off!


----------



## DisneySpike

From what I've seen on the boards you are both a little nuts!

And yes almost the big 1 9 that's legal to drink here in Canada.

And you should probably throw out jeans that are 18+ years old - bell bottoms and white wash jeans are no longer in.


----------



## hematite153

DisneySpike said:


> And you should probably throw out jeans that are 18+ years old - bell bottoms and white wash jeans are no longer in.



Those would be more like 30-40 years old.  

I hate to break it to you, but, other than the lack of stretch material in them, 20 year old jeans are almost exactly same as the styles I see today.


----------



## wallyb

hematite153 said:


> Those would be more like 30-40 years old.
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but, other than the lack of stretch material in them, 20 year old jeans are almost exactly same as the styles I see today.



Yeah!!!!!! Thanks Hematite.

So there whipper snapper!
And classic levi's are ... Well ... Classic.
Go eat your pablum.


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Go eat your pablum.



Not having chilluns, I had to look this one up


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Not having chilluns, I had to look this one up



I'm fairly certaint tha Wally doesn't have chilluns either . . .


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> I'm fairly certaint tha Wally doesn't have chilluns either . . .



He could have said "Gerber" though.  Not only would more people know the brand, but it is 4 years older!


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> He could have said "Gerber" though.  Not only would more people know the brand, but it is 4 years older!



Oh, Please!

It's more common, to be sure.

But has Wally ever struck you as anything close to "common"?


----------



## hematite153

wallyb said:


> Yeah!!!!!! Thanks Hematite.



 Nothing like an 18 year old to make one feel old, huh?


----------



## jamieandben

DisneySpike said:


> From what I've seen on the boards you are both a little nuts!
> 
> And yes almost the big 1 9 that's legal to drink here in Canada.
> 
> And you should probably throw out jeans that are 18+ years old - bell bottoms and white wash jeans are no longer in.



I like this one.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> I like this one.



Like you would know what's in style mullet man.
Isn't your closet full of walmart?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, Please!
> 
> It's more common, to be sure.
> 
> But has Wally ever struck you as anything close to "common"?



Thanks rob.
Plus pablum has multiple meanings.
I love that sort of thing.


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> Like you would know what's in style mullet man.
> Isn't your closet full of walmart?



No it is not
Lay off the bleach i do not have a mullet.

You have style? Do i need to bring out the pics?
I have a good one with you on a boat...


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> No it is not
> Lay off the bleach i do not have a mullet



well no not anymore - I mean you need hair - 
or rather more hair for one of those


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> well no not anymore - I mean you need hair -
> or rather more hair for one of those



Up next: pics of wally with no shirt on... Now where is that puking smilie.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Up next: pics of wally with no shirt on... Now where is that puking smilie.


Oh that smilie got used up -
when I put up the photos of your rampant nose hair.


----------



## DisneySpike

wallyb said:


> Yeah!!!!!! Thanks Hematite.
> 
> So there whipper snapper!
> And classic levi's are ... Well ... Classic.
> Go eat your pablum.



WHIPPER SNAPPER! That's called showing your age! 
Jeez soo many old foggies on here. Where are the youngins?
Pablum? I'm onto solid foods now that aren't mush. And I wear big girl undies and sleep in a big girl bed *sings* I'm a big girl now!


----------



## OrlandoMike

DisneySpike said:


> WHIPPER SNAPPER! That's called showing your age!
> Jeez soo many old foggies on here. Where are the youngins?
> Pablum? I'm onto solid foods now that aren't mush. And I wear big girl undies and sleep in a big girl bed *sings* I'm a big girl now!



Spike...Welcome to the GLBT area of the Dis....





Just a word of advice....."Manners are free!"


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome, Spike!

Not many youngsters here, I'm afraid.  I am old enough to be your mother.


----------



## DisneySpike

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Welcome, Spike!
> 
> Not many youngsters here, I'm afraid.  I am old enough to be your mother.



Thanks! Yeh I'm pretty used to that (being the youngest).


----------



## PghLybrt

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Not many youngsters here



Hey speak for yourself!  After all i am only....24....yep thats it  24.


----------



## DisneySpike

PghLybrt said:


> Hey speak for yourself!  After all i am only....24....yep thats it  24.



YAY! I'm not alone!


----------



## PghLybrt

DisneySpike said:


> YAY! I'm not alone!



Ok , to be honest I am more of 24 in my head......but don't tell anyone!  I am 24 and I am sticking to it!    But I can say I still get carded, all the time.


----------



## DisneySpike

It's the internet- anything is possible add the Disney aspect to that yeh you can be however old you'd like to be.


----------



## ConcKahuna

I'm 29 and havent been carded since I was 17.  I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll look 60 by the time I hit 40 (especially since I'm ALREADY getting gray hairs).


----------



## PghLybrt

ConcKahuna said:


> (especially since I'm ALREADY getting gray hairs).



psst...... thats what dye is for!   SHHHHH


----------



## Sphyrna

ConcKahuna said:


> I'm 29 and havent been carded since I was 17.  I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll look 60 by the time I hit 40 (especially since I'm ALREADY getting gray hairs).



My sideburns have started coming in gray, which is why when I got my haircut and she asked how I wanted my sideburns I said to get rid of them.


----------



## DisneySpike

Yeh definitaly dye your hair (there are sm inexpensive ones) Or if you can get away with it shave it off... no one can tell the color. If you buy a razor it ends up being way cheaper than going to the hair dresser all the time.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

DisneySpike said:


> Yeh definitaly dye your hair (there are sm inexpensive ones) Or if you can get away with it shave it off... no one can tell the color. If you buy a razor it ends up being way cheaper than going to the hair dresser all the time.



Or recognize that gray is not an indication of age, as there are any number of people who have hair that changes color very early in life.  I have a friend who was completely white by the time she was 25.


----------



## jeanigor

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Or recognize that gray is not an indication of age, as there are any number of people who have hair that changes color very early in life.  I have a friend who was completely white by the time she was 25.



A girlfriend of mine has had a streak of white (think Rogue from Xmen) since middle school. It is just part of her character, not an indication of her age or how old she acts...

And what's wrong with 18yo things? Not sure about people like Wally (born eons ago), but 18 yo's usually make me feel youthful and invigorated.


----------



## wallyb

jeanigor said:


> A girlfriend of mine has had a streak of white (think Rogue from Xmen) since middle school. It is just part of her character, not an indication of her age or how old she acts...
> 
> And what's wrong with 18yo things? Not sure about people like Wally (born eons ago), but 18 yo's usually make me feel youthful and invigorated.



SUCK MY EON


----------



## ConcKahuna

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Or recognize that gray is not an indication of age, as there are any number of people who have hair that changes color very early in life.  I have a friend who was completely white by the time she was 25.



Yeah, I'm hoping I can work it and maybe go for the whole salt & pepper daddy look


----------



## rosiep

Forget age! If the internet is for reimagining yourself then I wanna be a monkey!!!!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Forget age! If the internet is for reimagining yourself then I wanna be a monkey!!!!!!



You are a smelly ape in my book


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You are a smelly ape in my book



 I'm a cute little spider monkey!  Now pass me a banana.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> Now pass me a banana.



I thought that was Wally's line...


----------



## rosiep

ConcKahuna said:


> I thought that was Wally's line...



We both like fruit of the loin remember?


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Hey everybody!  I'm new here and just wanted to say "hey"!


----------



## wallyb

Kronk_Fan said:


> Hey everybody!  I'm new here and just wanted to say "hey"!



welcome!


----------



## rosiep

Kronk_Fan said:


> Hey everybody!  I'm new here and just wanted to say "hey"!



Hi!!! Welcome! Come play!!!


----------



## Kronk_Fan

Thank you!  I am here to play!


----------



## jeanigor

Kronk_Fan said:


> Thank you!  I am here to play!



Welcome!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome!


----------



## neeniekitten81

Hi! I'm new here
My name is Tiffany,but everyone calls me Tiffy and I'm 29 years old.
My wife and I did a commitment ceremony in Nov 2008
Favorite Disney Characters-
Tinkerbelle
Eeyore
Peter Pan
Stitch
pluto
goofy
beast
belle
I'm a girly girl,I like pink,purple,glitter
I'm also a huge kid!
I also like Harry Potter,video games,and history
I don't like bullys,and people who think they should run other peoples lives,cruelty,whether its to animals or people,and waiting.


----------



## rosiep

Welcome!!! Come and play!

(uh-uh...I'm repeating myself! I must be getting old...)


----------



## wallyb

*Sorry.*






No new members this millennium!


----------



## rosiep

Wally!

Play nice or I'll send you back to your cave.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Tiffy!!


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Hi everyone, I'm Billy!  29, New Yawker, just back from Disney.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sassagoula Billy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Billy!  29, New Yawker, just back from Disney.



 Billy!  Love the trip report and happy belated birthday!!


----------



## DVCDan36

Hello, Just found this forum and hope I can meet other like minded "family" that are into Disney.  Been with my partner for over 10 years.  Having grown up visiting Disney, my partner is new and now we are DVC members.  We usually make a yearly trip to Walt Disney World in September and can't wait to go again.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Welcome Dan!!

Jump right in, and don't take much seriously around here.  The more off-topic, the better!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Dan!!  You should try to make it for Gay Days in June!  Always a good time!!


----------



## DVCDan36

Thank you for the welcome.  I hope to meet some new friends.


----------



## wallyb

Welcome Dan


----------



## jeanigor

DVCDan36 said:


> Hello, Just found this forum and hope I can meet other like minded "family" that are into Disney.  Been with my partner for over 10 years.  Having grown up visiting Disney, my partner is new and now we are DVC members.  We usually make a yearly trip to Walt Disney World in September and can't wait to go again.



Howdy Dan!!!


----------



## rpmdfw

I haven't been on this thread in a while.

Welcome to the new folks!

Glad to meet ya!


----------



## MaleMaleficent

I posted on here last year? I think, when planning a trip to Disney.  My thread got hijacked -- but that's okay.  

Anyway, wanted to reach out to other gay Disneyers.  I recently met a guy here in Memphis that is a GREAT Disney guy, so I'm kind of re-enthused.

Hola, everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

MaleMaleficent said:


> I posted on here last year? I think, when planning a trip to Disney.  My thread got hijacked -- but that's okay.
> 
> Anyway, wanted to reach out to other gay Disneyers.  I recently met a guy here in Memphis that is a GREAT Disney guy, so I'm kind of re-enthused.
> 
> Hola, everyone!



Welcome Back!!!

Glad you found another guy that 'gets' Disney. Still trying with mine....


----------



## MaleMaleficent

Yeah, I have found one.  Unfortunately, it's not my partner.  LOL  But no matter...at least I've found someone that gets IT.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MaleMaleficent said:


> Yeah, I have found one.  Unfortunately, it's not my partner.  LOL  But no matter...at least I've found someone that gets IT.



Welcome back!

Disneymania is a strange disease, and not everyone is susceptible to it


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

MaleMaleficent said:


> I posted on here last year? I think, when planning a trip to Disney.  My thread got hijacked -- but that's okay.
> 
> Anyway, wanted to reach out to other gay Disneyers.  I recently met a guy here in Memphis that is a GREAT Disney guy, so I'm kind of re-enthused.
> 
> Hola, everyone!




Yay.  Now I just need to find one.    But then I am aways enthused.


----------



## DVCDan36

Boy it has been a busy weekend and today has not slowed down much, either.  Hope you are all doing great.


----------



## MaleMaleficent

MaleMaleficent said:


> Yeah, I have found one.  Unfortunately, it's not my partner.  LOL  But no matter...at least I've found someone that gets IT.



Re-reading this, it dawned on me that a clarification was in order!  Me:  Disney nut and partnered.  New guy that I met:  Disney nut and partnered.  Relationship between new guy and me:  PLATONIC; I'm not cheating with a fellow Disney nut.  We just like talking and throwing about names like Eleanor Audley, Mary Costa, and Barbara Luddy.  We're the only people in Memphis that know of their claim to fame.


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome back!


----------



## OrlandoMike

MaleMaleficent said:


> We just like talking and throwing about names like Eleanor Audley, Mary Costa, and Barbara Luddy.  We're the only people in Memphis that know of their claim to fame.



Dear Lord I had to Google those women!  Wow!


----------



## Heva2015

Time to reintroduce/introduce me...I'm Heather, 29, controller of volunteers for Manchester Pride and answerer of complaints for cable company.  The other half is Stacey, 23, kitchen manager at a pub.  Been together 2 years with a little rockiness along the way usually caused by my insecurity/jealousy/sexuality issues but think we're getting there now.  Took her to Disney last year, not sure she 'got it' but hoping to take her to disneyland paris at the end of the month as a surprise to further indoctrinate her.


----------



## Sphyrna

Oooh, a trip to Disneyland Paris should definitely help!!  Hope you have a great time and she "gets it"!!


----------



## Blocata

*waves sheepishly*

Hello?


*taps mic .. adjusts shirt and fumbles speech*

So, this is my first post on the boards.  I am planning a trip in November (Specifically the 20th - 24th.  Just enough time for me to soak some of it in.  I am not sure if I will be going with someone, but as of now I am just going by myself.

I am 22, live in South Dakota, and have never been to Disney World before.  I was in Orlando in June with my then boyfriend who is an Orlando NUT.  He took me around on the monorail, so I got a taste .. but I am going back for more.

Um .. yeah.  I think that is about enough for my first post.  Um .. go Mickey?


----------



## rpmdfw

Blocata said:


> *waves sheepishly*
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> *taps mic .. adjusts shirt and fumbles speech*
> 
> So, this is my first post on the boards.  I am planning a trip in November (Specifically the 20th - 24th.  Just enough time for me to soak some of it in.  I am not sure if I will be going with someone, but as of now I am just going by myself.
> 
> I am 22, live in South Dakota, and have never been to Disney World before.  I was in Orlando in June with my then boyfriend who is an Orlando NUT.  He took me around on the monorail, so I got a taste .. but I am going back for more.
> 
> Um .. yeah.  I think that is about enough for my first post.  Um .. go Mickey?




Welcome!

We're very glad you decided to join us!  There are a lot of great people on this forum, so if you've got any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome!  You'll make many great friends on here who are Disney nuts (or just nuts in general).  I travel solo but know I have friends I can hang out with while I'm there.


----------



## MAF

Blocata said:


> He took me around on the monorail, so I got a taste.



Ah that is such a tease!


----------



## mikelan6

Welcome Blocata!  You might also want to join us on the podcast boards - and of course, listen to the DIS podcast.


----------



## rosiep

Blocata said:


> *waves sheepishly*
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> *taps mic .. adjusts shirt and fumbles speech*
> 
> So, this is my first post on the boards.  I am planning a trip in November (Specifically the 20th - 24th.  Just enough time for me to soak some of it in.  I am not sure if I will be going with someone, but as of now I am just going by myself.
> 
> I am 22, live in South Dakota, and have never been to Disney World before.  I was in Orlando in June with my then boyfriend who is an Orlando NUT.  He took me around on the monorail, so I got a taste .. but I am going back for more.
> 
> Um .. yeah.  I think that is about enough for my first post.  Um .. go Mickey?




Welcome!!!

What a great first post!!! I love men with a sense of humor.  ( and woman with big....assets)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> What a great first post!!! I love men with a sense of humor. And obviously my
> husband has one cause he married ME!




And then he found out that the joke is on him!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome!




Blocata said:


> He took me around on the monorail, so I got a taste ..



That is just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## Blocata

OrlandoMike said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just wrong on so many levels!



What are you trying to say!?  You inferring he was a meany for doing it, or I am a funny for wording it like that?  Both are valid, just wondering.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Blocata said:


> What are you trying to say!?  You inferring he was a meany for doing it, or I am a funny for wording it like that?  Both are valid, just wondering.



It's like taking a kid to a candy store and telling him he cant buy anything! 

Or better yet, taking a kid to the Magic Kingdom.....THREE MONTHS BEFORE IT OPENS!


----------



## Blocata

Well, he did take me to Islands of Adventure so .. I didn't really feel cheated.  What really did me in for planing this trip was the bit of time we spent in Downtown Disney (I refuse to abbreviate every other word in my posts).  That was like .. I needed more of that feeling, more of that atmosphere.

MORE!


----------



## rosiep

Blocata said:


> Well, he did take me to Islands of Adventure so .. I didn't really feel cheated.  What really did me in for planing this trip was the bit of time we spent in Downtown Disney (I refuse to abbreviate every other word in my posts).  That was like .. I needed more of that feeling, more of that atmosphere.
> 
> MORE!


We all need more....sigh


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> We all need more....sigh



Some of us are givers Rosie. You're just fraternizing with the wrong folk.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> Some of us are givers Rosie. You're just fraternizing with the wrong folk.



Are you offering to give????  I thought you didn't paddle this side of the river....


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> Are you offering to give????  I thought you didn't paddle this side of the river....



You never know if you don't ask. 


By the way, enchanté Samuel of Dakota.


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Blocata said:


> Well, he did take me to Islands of Adventure so .. I didn't really feel cheated.  What really did me in for planing this trip was the bit of time we spent in Downtown Disney (I refuse to abbreviate every other word in my posts).  That was like .. I needed more of that feeling, more of that atmosphere.
> 
> MORE!



You got somethin' wrong with us crazy abbreviators?  Just kidding.    Wading through some of the posts on these boards is more complicated than decoding asemic writing.


----------



## Blocata

jeanigor said:


> By the way, enchanté Samuel of Dakota.



Thanks .. Tiara Todd?



Sassagoula Billy said:


> You got somethin' wrong with us crazy abbreviators?  Just kidding.    Wading through some of the posts on these boards is more complicated than decoding asemic writing.



I honestly have nothing against abbreviations, what I as a newcomer have issues with is the usability of the site when EVERYTHING is an abbreviation.  I am 100% lost on 90% of the posts I read.  Its a hard site and group to become a part of, a lot of homework.


----------



## TJM1976

rosiep said:


> Are you offering to give????  I thought you didn't paddle this side of the river....


----------



## Sphyrna

Blocata said:


> I am 100% lost on 90% of the posts I read.



Don't worry, 90% of 100% of topics are off topic anyway.  We love to go off on our sidebars (usually into the gutter).


----------



## rosiep

Blocata said:


> Thanks .. Tiara Todd?
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have nothing against abbreviations, what I as a newcomer have issues with is the usability of the site when EVERYTHING is an abbreviation.  I am 100% lost on 90% of the posts I read.  Its a hard site and group to become a part of, a lot of homework.



Don't hesitate to ask. We're actually a very friendly group, welcoming and gentle with the newbies. But once you've been here a while...

(has he been here long enough yet guys???)


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> You never know if you don't ask.
> 
> 
> By the way, enchanté Samuel of Dakota.



ASKING!!!


----------



## jeanigor

rosiep said:


> ASKING!!!



I'm more of a kayak paddle as opposed to an oar.


----------



## rosiep

jeanigor said:


> I'm more of a kayak paddle as opposed to an oar.



Is this a kayak built for one or two?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> (has he been here long enough yet guys???)



I think he has!

Now bring on Wally!


----------



## wallyb

Speak the devil's Name ... And he appears!

You Rang!

*Welcome Blocata & Sassagoula Billy* - 
Don't listen to anything you hear about little me - 
this board is riddled with liars!


----------



## jeanigor

Per Wally's instructions, do not believe what I am about to tell you.

Wally is an innocent little wall flower whose tongue speaks no whit nor fodder. He is the angel of us all.


----------



## wallyb

Weeeeeeeeellllllll .....  not ALL Lies.


----------



## gotrojansgo

Hey everyone!

I'm guessing this falls under a re-introduction since I've been here before, but it's been quite a long time!

Anyway, my name is David, I'm just shy of 21 and I'm a junior at USC in Los Angeles (and a frequenter of parks on both the coasts). Sooo...yeah, glad to be back. Hope to talk to you all soon!


----------



## RENThead09

gotrojansgo said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm guessing this falls under a re-introduction since I've been here before, but it's been quite a long time!
> 
> Anyway, my name is David, I'm just shy of 21 and I'm a junior at USC in Los Angeles (and a frequenter of parks on both the coasts). Sooo...yeah, glad to be back. Hope to talk to you all soon!




Good luck to your football team tomorrow.  I want them undefeated when my Gophers crush them next weekend!   

Just moved to Anaheim myself, so I am highly outnumbered here as I cheer for Minnesota and Arizona State.

You going to Gay Days this year?


----------



## gotrojansgo

RENThead09 said:


> Good luck to your football team tomorrow.  I want them undefeated when my Gophers crush them next weekend!
> 
> Just moved to Anaheim myself, so I am highly outnumbered here as I cheer for Minnesota and Arizona State.
> 
> You going to Gay Days this year?



Please, I didn't think people in Minnesota knew how to play football! Just kidding, I'm from the midwest, but it's all Illini blood, so I'm not a huge fan of the Gophers. We can only hope for a decent year for the Trojans...

Is there a Gay Days at Disneyland? I know the one at WDW is in June, yeah?


----------



## RENThead09

gotrojansgo said:


> Please, I didn't think people in Minnesota knew how to play football! Just kidding, I'm from the midwest, but it's all Illini blood, so I'm not a huge fan of the Gophers. We can only hope for a decent year for the Trojans...
> 
> Is there a Gay Days at Disneyland? I know the one at WDW is in June, yeah?



Football team not as good as the hockey or baseball team of course.  haha

Gonna be a weird year for USC.  We'll see what Lane can pull off.  Most of my employees are USC fans, so it is gonna be a long week next week.

Disneyland has Gay Day the first weekend in October.  A lot more laid back than WDW, but still a lot of fun.   

I am getting the AP for Cali and Florida (it was cheaper than buying tickets for my WDW marathon trip in January since I already had my DL pass) so I am excited to hit up my first WDW Gay Days next June.


----------



## gotrojansgo

RENThead09 said:


> Football team not as good as the hockey or baseball team of course.  haha
> 
> Gonna be a weird year for USC.  We'll see what Lane can pull off.  Most of my employees are USC fans, so it is gonna be a long week next week.
> 
> Disneyland has Gay Day the first weekend in October.  A lot more laid back than WDW, but still a lot of fun.
> 
> I am getting the AP for Cali and Florida (it was cheaper than buying tickets for my WDW marathon trip in January since I already had my DL pass) so I am excited to hit up my first WDW Gay Days next June.



Haha be careful not to wear too much Gophers stuff. Did you see what someone did to the big Bruin on UCLA's campus? It got a little ugly! 

Well, if that's the case then I definitely can't do it. October 1-3 is Parents' Weekend here and my parents would _kill_ me if I even thought about ditching them and/or knew why I was going (even though I would much prefer to go to Disneyland). Sad. However, there's a chance I'm going to be in Miami for the summer next year, so Orlando Gay Days is totally not out of the question!

I'm the reverse, I've had an Annual Pass for WDW since I was a kid, but I never had a DL pass (even though I've been here for two years...go figure), so I just upgraded to the Premier Passport. I'm all set! It's definitely very cool.


----------



## Sphyrna

Hi David!  Welcome back!!


----------



## wallyb

Uuugh!
SPORTS!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Uuugh!
> SPORTS!



Now, Wally!

Not all sports are bad!


----------



## ConcKahuna

And as a New Englander, you've got to be a fan of the Pats.  Or at least Tom Brady...


----------



## wallyb

Sports themed porn is good.


----------



## gotrojansgo

Thanks, Sphyrna!

And lest we not forget Brady Quinn (even if he did graduate from Notre Dame...)






Trojans are 2-0 .


----------



## RENThead09

um ya oh um wow ya um....

Go Irish?   

HELLO BRADY!

Do you think we could get him to join our boards?

What team does he play for?


----------



## RENThead09

wallyb said:


> Uuugh!
> SPORTS!



We can talk about Marching Band and Color Guard and Drum Corps if that is better.


----------



## Mama2Arden

Hi all...

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello to you all...

About my cast of characters....

There is me... raised on Milk of Magic Kingdom by my family.  Mama to the worlds best Daughter, Dressage nut and Disney Fanatic... the DDD trifecta 

DP... crazy enough to legally marry me in 2003 AFTER knowing my family (rambunctious American Italians)....legalities aside...we've been together for 10 yrs come November (so 2000)...so perhaps the insanity has grown on her..... now some people get the toaster for bringing someone over the rainbow.... I get the toaster for converting her to Disney. Took until 2008 to get her to go and I carefully planned my attack. Now she was the one counting down daily for MONTHs for our trip this September. 

DD(5)... decided long ago she is NO princess and is a lover of all things PIRATE  . Last trip alone we rode POC 13 times. She has a freakishly accurate memory. If you are at the World in a few days and see a precocious auburn haired nymph in a sundress welding a sword and an eye patch, singing the entire theme song to POC with two happy but haggard moms bringing up the rear... you found us. 

Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome, Mama2Arden!


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Mama2Arden said:


> now some people get the toaster for bringing someone over the rainbow.... I get the toaster for converting her to Disney. Took until 2008 to get her to go and I carefully planned my attack. Now she was the one counting down daily for MONTHs for our trip this September.



Welcome!

I'm pretty sure it's a coffee mug, magnet, and Disney T-shirt for converting someone to Disney. 

And I'm still waiting on my 2 rainbow toasters.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Mama2Arden said:


> If you are at the World in a few days and see a precocious auburn haired nymph in a sundress welding a sword and an eye patch, singing the entire theme song to POC with two happy but haggard moms bringing up the rear... you found us.



  Sounds like she has a plan!  

Hope you have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

Hi I thought I better introduce myself. 

I am 22 years old, Born in England and Living now in Singapore with my Fiancé.
I have only really been out since the beginning of the year, being worried what my parents would think. But I have been really well accepted for who I am and for the wonderful guy I have fallen in love with. I am lucky to have such understanding parents.

Anyway I am working on a few web projects as my employment right now....oh and I am an annual pass holder to Universal Studios Singapore which coincidently is where my Fiancé works! 

Couldn't be happier in life. Great to meet you all. 

Joe


----------



## gmi3804

I figured I should introduce myself. 

I'm George, 44 years old, huge WDW fan since my first trip in 1974 (split stay at Golf Resort - remember that? - and Poly). I've been about a dozen times, and long ago came to peace with myself that I'll never "outgrow" it.  

I was born and raised on the north shore of Chicago. I'm a licensed Realtor. I'm partnered to a wonderful guy for 19 years at the end of September.

Looking forward to our trip next month. We'll stay at SSR (renting points for the first time). DP has to leave after a couple of days to go to Vancouver, BC, on a conference. I'll stay for the remainder of the week. I've done Disney before, when I've been to Orlando on conferences. It's a different kind of trip, but I enjoy those just the same. 

Thanks to those who provide informative and entertaining commentary here. I'm glad this part of the DisBoards exists!


----------



## Sphyrna

Mama2Arden said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello to you all...
> 
> About my cast of characters....
> 
> There is me... raised on Milk of Magic Kingdom by my family.  Mama to the worlds best Daughter, Dressage nut and Disney Fanatic... the DDD trifecta
> 
> DP... crazy enough to legally marry me in 2003 AFTER knowing my family (rambunctious American Italians)....legalities aside...we've been together for 10 yrs come November (so 2000)...so perhaps the insanity has grown on her..... now some people get the toaster for bringing someone over the rainbow.... I get the toaster for converting her to Disney. Took until 2008 to get her to go and I carefully planned my attack. Now she was the one counting down daily for MONTHs for our trip this September.
> 
> DD(5)... decided long ago she is NO princess and is a lover of all things PIRATE  . Last trip alone we rode POC 13 times. She has a freakishly accurate memory. If you are at the World in a few days and see a precocious auburn haired nymph in a sundress welding a sword and an eye patch, singing the entire theme song to POC with two happy but haggard moms bringing up the rear... you found us.
> 
> Happy Saturday!!!



Welcome!!


----------



## Sphyrna

Welcome Joe and George!


----------



## Mama2Arden

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## gotrojansgo

gmi3804 said:


> I figured I should introduce myself.
> 
> I'm George, 44 years old, huge WDW fan since my first trip in 1974 (split stay at Golf Resort - remember that? - and Poly). I've been about a dozen times, and long ago came to peace with myself that I'll never "outgrow" it.
> 
> I was born and raised on the north shore of Chicago. I'm a licensed Realtor. I'm partnered to a wonderful guy for 19 years at the end of September.
> 
> Looking forward to our trip next month. We'll stay at SSR (renting points for the first time). DP has to leave after a couple of days to go to Vancouver, BC, on a conference. I'll stay for the remainder of the week. I've done Disney before, when I've been to Orlando on conferences. It's a different kind of trip, but I enjoy those just the same.
> 
> Thanks to those who provide informative and entertaining commentary here. I'm glad this part of the DisBoards exists!



Where on the north shore?! I'm excited to see someone else from Chicago, haha.

Welcome everyone!


----------



## gmi3804

gotrojansgo said:


> Where on the north shore?! I'm excited to see someone else from Chicago, haha.
> 
> Welcome everyone!



Northfield, on the Winnetka border. Where are you?


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Hi! 

I'm Phill, 43 going on 34, living in Upstate New York, in the Adironack mountains. Moved here with my partner Jonathan, after being in NYC for years and years. I grew up in Florida, so I'm a 1970s Disney fan from way back. For gainful employment, money, and fun, I'm an Episcopal Organist (pipe organ), and direct a Handbell Ensemble. How gay is THAT?!


----------



## DVCDan36

Rememberingthe70s said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Phill, 43 going on 34, living in Upstate New York, in the Adironack mountains. Moved here with my partner Jonathan, after being in NYC for years and years. I grew up in Florida, so I'm a 1970s Disney fan from way back. For gainful employment, money, and fun, I'm an Episcopal Organist (pipe organ), and direct a Handbell Ensemble. How gay is THAT?!



Welcome Neighbor!  I am in Northern New York at the foot hills of the Adirondacks.  Glad you could join us here.


----------



## fairlygay

Hi,
My name is Paul and my hubby and I live in Orange County Ca.  Very close to Disneyland.  I have an annual pass and visit the park often.  We just made plans to visit Disney World in December we are very excited.  I've visited this site many times and never knew it had a gay/lesbian section.


----------



## wallyb

Hey Paul! 

Welcome.


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Hey, Paul! Welcome! 

I'd been here on the site a while before I noticed it as well.


----------



## Sphyrna

Hi Paul!


----------



## HauntedBoy

Hello! I figured I would introduce myself. I usually just lurk around.

My name is BD. I am 31 and live in NYC. Born and raised in Kentucky. I work in the music biz, though I would rather work at WDW. : )

I have been with my wonderful boyfriend for almost 11 years. He enjoys Disney as well. He isn't as fanatical as I am, but he definitely loves to go to the parks. He is an illustrator and, of course, loves all the animation.

I started going to WDW as a little kid with my Mom, Dad and older sister. That's me in the profile pic (assuming I did this right and it shows up). We would go every couple of years. In high school, we took a little break but since my nieces were born we go every other year- my partner & sister's husband included. My family really loves to go to the parks. We all act like kids and reminisce about all of our past WDW memories (i think we have a funny story for every corner of every park). They are a fun bunch and now we have little ones (10 & 8) that are also hooked.

I am going on my first Disney Cruise over NYE. This time, with my partner, his parents, sister and nephew. I am excited and nervous. While we have been together for a long time, they have only recently warmed up to me. They are good people though. I am just worried they won't be as excited about everything as I am! haha Then, we go to WDW in April with my fam!! My Gma and Great Uncle will likely be going too which is awesome. She just had some major hip surgery and swears she wants to go with us. I don't think she has been back since the early-mid 70s.

Eek. I hope I didn't ramble too much. That's me in a nutshell. Pleasure to e-meet all of you.


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Welcome, BD! And ramble away - so nice to hear about you! 

My partner and I just left NYC last year (for the Adirondack Mountains). Upsides to both, of course, but I'm in my 40s and 20 years in the city was finally enough for me. I like new adventures, so we headed North. 

Any trips in the planning? Or plans for making plans?


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

HauntedBoy said:


> Hello! I figured I would introduce myself. I usually just lurk around.
> 
> My name is BD. I am 31 and live in NYC. Born and raised in Kentucky. I work in the music biz, though I would rather work at WDW. : )
> 
> I have been with my wonderful boyfriend for almost 11 years. He enjoys Disney as well. He isn't as fanatical as I am, but he definitely loves to go to the parks. He is an illustrator and, of course, loves all the animation.
> 
> I started going to WDW as a little kid with my Mom, Dad and older sister. That's me in the profile pic (assuming I did this right and it shows up). We would go every couple of years. In high school, we took a little break but since my nieces were born we go every other year- my partner & sister's husband included. My family really loves to go to the parks. We all act like kids and reminisce about all of our past WDW memories (i think we have a funny story for every corner of every park). They are a fun bunch and now we have little ones (10 & 8) that are also hooked.
> 
> I am going on my first Disney Cruise over NYE. This time, with my partner, his parents, sister and nephew. I am excited and nervous. While we have been together for a long time, they have only recently warmed up to me. They are good people though. I am just worried they won't be as excited about everything as I am! haha Then, we go to WDW in April with my fam!! My Gma and Great Uncle will likely be going too which is awesome. She just had some major hip surgery and swears she wants to go with us. I don't think she has been back since the early-mid 70s.
> 
> Eek. I hope I didn't ramble too much. That's me in a nutshell. Pleasure to e-meet all of you.



Welcome BD from NYC.  You'll love your cruise over NYE 
What Disney Cruise are you taking?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Welcome!

You're going to love the cruise!


----------



## HauntedBoy

Thanks for the welcoming replies. We will be on the Wonder- 5 nights in the Bahamas. I can't wait to snorkel at Castaway Cay!


----------



## OrlandoMike

HauntedBoy said:


> Thanks for the welcoming replies. We will be on the Wonder- 5 nights in the Bahamas. I can't wait to snorkel at Castaway Cay!



Make sure to hunt down the sub from 20K they sunk out there!  Awsome to find!


----------



## silverhaze269

Hey everyone! My name is Amy and I've been a member of the DIS for a while now, but this is my first time over here. I've been completely out for about a year now, and very happily in a solid relationship with the most wonderful girl ever for almost a year (a year on Nov 11).  I'm a part-time student, finishing up my undergrad degree (B.A) and working retail in a book store full-time. I can't pick a favourite Disney movie, but I really like Aladin, the Lion King, and Finding Nemo. My favourite Disney park is a three-way tie between MK, Epcot, and AK. I like MK because of all the classic rides and the atmosphere of the park, I like Epcot because I love Test Track and the pavilions, and I like AK because I love animals and all the walking trails. See you around on the boards!


----------



## brettystar

Hey everyone,
My name is Brett and I am 38 years old. I live in Sydney, Australia with my partner of 9 and a half years, Justin. Whilst same sex marriage is not legal in Australia, I refer to him as Hubs.
As a kid in Oz, I used to watch The Wonderful World of Disney most Sunday evenings and it was always my dream to visit and ride those darn teacups. Not coming from a very wealthy family this never happened as a kid. So finally in 2007 Hubs and I made our first trip overseas to Disneyland. I then went back again solo in 2008.
For our 10 year anniversary next year we are visiting WDW. We are most likely going to participate in Gay Day as we will be there end of May/June.
My other interests include theatre (love visiting Broadway), film, reading, dining.
I am a Personal Assistant by trade and love organising people and events.
Snow White was my first heroine as a kid and I have a tattoo of the Wicked Queen on my right bicep. Some of my favourite Disneyland attractions to date are Space Mountain, The Haunted Mansion, Soarin Over California and The Tower of Terror.
If anyone is kind enough to offer tips in relation to our visit or the Gay Days I would be truly grateful. From the looks of things though - there is heaps of good info on here anyway for me to discover.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

brettystar said:


> Hey everyone,
> My name is Brett and I am 38 years old. I live in Sydney, Australia with my partner of 9 and a half years, Justin. Whilst same sex marriage is not legal in Australia, I refer to him as Hubs.
> As a kid in Oz, I used to watch The Wonderful World of Disney most Sunday evenings and it was always my dream to visit and ride those darn teacups. Not coming from a very wealthy family this never happened as a kid. So finally in 2007 Hubs and I made our first trip overseas to Disneyland. I then went back again solo in 2008.
> For our 10 year anniversary next year we are visiting WDW. We are most likely going to participate in Gay Day as we will be there end of May/June.
> My other interests include theatre (love visiting Broadway), film, reading, dining.
> I am a Personal Assistant by trade and love organising people and events.
> Snow White was my first heroine as a kid and I have a tattoo of the Wicked Queen on my right bicep. Some of my favourite Disneyland attractions to date are Space Mountain, The Haunted Mansion, Soarin Over California and The Tower of Terror.
> If anyone is kind enough to offer tips in relation to our visit or the Gay Days I would be truly grateful. From the looks of things though - there is heaps of good info on here anyway for me to discover.



Welcome!!
Be sure to read the Gay Days 2011 thread.  Lots of good info about who will be there, what's going on, etc.  It really is a lot of fun and everyone is really friendly and welcoming!


----------



## hematite153

Welcome Brett!


----------



## TagsMissy

Welcome Brett! There's a sticky for Gay Days 2011 in this forum, check it out and let us know if you will be there for certain and I'll add you to the list  It'll be my first Gay Days as well, hubby and I while a hetero couple, are looking forward to some fun times and supporting our friends


----------



## Blocata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEIQcozRuQU


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Welcome Beautiful People, Amy and Brett! The G&L forum is honestly the first place I check most days here on the Dis ... although I had a bit of a lapse this past week. Have fun! Awesome!


----------



## brettystar

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! 
I can't wait to have a good look on here over the next few days - it looks like a great forum.
Thanks for the tip about the Gay Days sticky - I will definitely check that out.


----------



## hematite153

Oops -- Amy, I missed your post...  Welcome!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hiya new peeps!


----------



## DVCDan36

Welcome everyone.


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Welcome to the party, por favor manta ray Alejandro de la faux pas!


----------



## Sphyrna

Yay, new people!  Welcome everyone!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Welcome to all the new posters who've joined us recently.  We're glad to have you aboard!


----------



## silverhaze269

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Quite a surge in the last week over here on the LBGT boards! Awesome!


----------



## Kevin&Randall

Greetings DisBoards --

This is Randall of Kevin&Randall.  We were active on the DisBoards a few years back.  I took a break from posting, but still lurked at all of the posts.  I've decided I'll try to re-engage into the discussions.  

Kevin and I have been together 18 1/2 years.  We live in Winter Garden, Florida.  We have one fur baby (Ginger, the cutest, but dumbest Lhasa Apso).  We LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to vacation on Disney Cruise Line.

I'll have to find the instructions again on how to post a picture.

I'm looking forward to meeting all the new folks and saying hello again to old friends.

Randall


----------



## I<3EvilQueen

wow.  I stop checking the boards for a few days and a crop of new visitors (and returning ones show up).


Welcome everyone.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome, new and returning friends!


----------



## VinnyDisney

Hey y'all!

So I joined last year around this time when I was researching my first solo vacation for my birthday. I have lurked about the past year and I finally decided to make my birthday trip into a tradition. I have gone for my birthday the past 3 years, last year being my first solo and I LOVED it! So I just recently booked my new traditional, annual solo birthday celebration. Everytime I have come to Disney World I have stayed at the Grand Floridian. I just cannot seem to get away from the splendor of it all! Last year I was able to stay Club Level in the main building, this year I am staying Club Level in the outer building due to availability. I think I will manage somehow.  

Well I have a couple months before I leave and I cannot wait! I am a retail sales manager here in Atlanta and besides being a great birthday celebration, my trip allows me to relax after a stressful holiday season in sales and gives me something to look forward to through the hard times.

Anyone else planning trips for January? I will be down January 10-16th. I know it is the week after the marathon so was hoping maybe some of you DISers may be down during that time. 

Looking forward to getting acquainted with y'all! Please feel free to message me, I am still timid about posting and might be more comfortable messaging. 

Have a magical day!
Vinny


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hey Vinny!

It was great meeting you last year!  I no longer work at the Poly (or for the mouse at all LOL), but maybe we'll get to meet up again!


----------



## Ruthless1967

My name is Ruth.  I have made a few posts on the website but mostly just stalk...

I live in Austin at the moment.  Waiting to iron out legal issues with my sister since my mother's death in July, when that is done we are moving to Florida.  Still debating about where in Florida to move.

My favorite park has to be the Magic Kingdom, I always cry tears of joy on the monorail ride there.

I love the Hoop-dee-doo and Whispering Canyon.

Favorite Movie, Snow White.  My grandfather used to read the story to me all the time when I was little, and used to call me his little princess.

Got married at DW in 2001 when I was still trying to have a "normal" family, amazing, that's the year I started taking anti-depressants.

I've been with my partner for 3 years now, but have known her forever.  I have 2 beautiful children, a 12 year old girl and a 15 year old boy that is off at boarding school.


----------



## Teddi

Hello!
Im Teddi (Im a girl) LOL. My partner and I have 3 kiddos. DD 12, Ds 10, DS 8.
We will be going to WDW for our first time Dec. 21-26.
We cant wait! I love this site and now that I found a gay/lesbian Disney thread Im on 

I have only been active on here for a few days but have read alot of threads over the last few months! I have learned so much but always wondered in the back of my mind how things will work out for our trip. I have always heard that Disney was "gay friendly". This just makes me so happy!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Teddi and Ruth...

Welcome!    You will find this area of the Dis to be very informative, fun, and well, sometimes magical!

Please join in any discussion, being quiet around here is frowned apon!  

If you have any questions about traveling to Disney, dont hesitate to ask, there is a wealth of information around here!


----------



## Ruthless1967

Thanks Mike,

I have been on the boards for a while now, just don't post much.  Usually go to DW at least every other year, since I got laid off it's been hard.  So I just decided to move to FL and make it easier.


----------



## wcpamotm

Hello, my name is Steve and I'm a Disneyholic...

I've been lurking around for a little while - found out enough about DVC from here to feel comfortable buying in.  Finally got tired of having things to say but not able to say them, so finally registered.  Couldn't think of a clever screen name, so settled on an old one from elsewhere.  Can you believe it?  We can put a man on the moon, but we couldn't come up with a better screen name.

Met my partner at a social just a week or two after getting back from Gay Days.  Told him about how much fun it was and what a great place WDW is - little did I know at the time that I was preaching to the bishop!  We scheduled a December trip together later that year, from which he "forgot" to go home after we returned.  13 years later, we're still enjoying regular trips together.

Unfortunately, his job prevents him from attending Gays Days - the best he could do would be flying down Friday night and returning Sunday.  Not a lot of fun.  But I'll be going down this next year!  I'll be reading the Gay Days thread with interest, and maybe I can meet some of you fine people there!  (Don't like pineapple, but maybe a nice citrus swirl...?)


----------



## darrenwatson66

Wow...what great reading this thread is!!  I'm Darren and my partner and I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney!  Especially the cruises!  We are doing the Inaugural for the Dream Jan 26th....would love to meet up with some fellow Disneyholics! LOL  I'm also going to be on the Dec 30th Eastern Caribbean cruise helping out a friend whose husband has ALS.  This is their first cruise so I'm going to ENSURE its magical for them and their two beautiful daughters.  Then will be at WDW with my partner...he flies down on the 7th so we can run the Marathon and to celebrate his birthday!!  Whew..thats a lot but exciting!


----------



## christopher77

darrenwatson66 said:


> Wow...what great reading this thread is!!  I'm Darren and my partner and I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney!  Especially the cruises!  We are doing the Inaugural for the Dream Jan 26th....would love to meet up with some fellow Disneyholics! LOL  I'm also going to be on the Dec 30th Eastern Caribbean cruise helping out a friend whose husband has ALS.  This is their first cruise so I'm going to ENSURE its magical for them and their two beautiful daughters.  Then will be at WDW with my partner...he flies down on the 7th so we can run the Marathon and to celebrate his birthday!!  Whew..thats a lot but exciting!



I, also, will be in the world for my partner's birthday over marathon weekend.  The big 4-0 on Jan 8.  We're so excited.   I'm running the half, not the full, so I'll cheer you 2 on for the big race!


----------



## ConcKahuna

New people!

I'd run the marathon...but yeah....

I'm up for a drinking marathon at Epcot anytime though


----------



## darrenwatson66

Oh wow...when is your partners Bday??  My partner's is the 9th.  We are actually doing the half this year too!   Last year we did the full and it was the first time either of us had done a full and we couldn't walk for three days!! LOL  He will be turn the big 4-3!  Should be a little less painful doing the half...I hope!! Nice to meet you on here! D


----------



## darrenwatson66

Thanks for the welcome!   We actually did drinking AND eating around the world during the Food and Wine Festival...YUMMMMYY!!


----------



## JeansG

Hello!

Nickname: Jeans

Orientation: Pansexual.

Status: In a relationship of 4 years with my Groomy!

Favorite Disney Park: Epcot! And secondly Magic Kingdom.

Favorite Disney Movie: The Nightmare Before Christmas, Beauty and the Beast, and The Hunchback of Notre Dame. 

Favorite Non-Disney Park: Universal Studios.

Why am I here?
To read through the discussions, comment, and learn from the great advices the Disers give!  Heading out this year on our first trip to Disney with DG! (I'm so excited!  I'm a little worried of what type of reaction we might get by holding hands through the park. But hopefully it'll all be good!)


----------



## Dead Robot

DeadRobot on the web, Ted in meatspace. Hello! Someone came to my blog and told me about this place. Love it!

Married to SharkBoy (real name Michel - it's Quebecois...) who signed up for this place last weekend. He'll come along and say hi soon.

Canadian, moose-like, married, gadget geek, graphic gif monkey. 

I've been to The World twice so far, once to DisneyLand. Kicking myself that I didn't start sooner.


----------



## DisneyDee27

name: DeeDee

where you live: I live in Northeast Ohio

where you have lived in the past: born and raised in SoCal

marital/dating status: I am married to a wonderful woman - we just celebrated 11years this past October @ WDW 

favorite Disney park: I love Tokyo Disneyland,Tokyo Disney Sea, & WDW

favorite movie: Robin Hood, Jungle Book, Wall e, or The Princess and the frog 

favorite song: Baroque Hoedown original and the They Might Be Giants version

My wife and our parents, siblings, niece and nephews, as well as member of our wedding party enjoyed a grand gathering event in 2008 at WDW 2 years after our Dads walked us down the aisle. We were together 7 years before I popped the question
 I introduced my DW to Disney, her first trip to WDW and DL was in 2000. She's been hooked ever since. Luckily Epcot hosts the
F & W festival because Epcot is her favorite place and we spend most of our time there.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> *With all of the new folks around here lately I thought I would unstick the "Introduce Yourself" thread that was started in 2006, and start all over here in 2008!*
> You can include your name, where you live, where you have lived in the past, marital/dating status/favorite Disney park/movie/song etc.
> 
> Just a chance for all of you new folks to get to know some of us who have been here for a while!
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone, and here's to a great 2008!



Hey, Mike!  This thread is almost three years old!  

Maybe for Christmas, you could play Santa and start a new one.   Maybe start a new "Introduce Yourself/Post Pictures of Yourself" thread and we can all get re-acquainted starting fresh.  Plus it saves people from having to post on the intro thread and the picture thread.  Two birds with one stone, you might say.

Just a suggestion . . . 

Peace, Love and Holidaze tidings . . .


----------



## wallyb

I don't like introducing myself! 
I wanna be introduce - with much praise,fanfare & flourish - 
maybe a nice theme song - as I saunter on stage in some designer schmata!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> I don't like introducing myself!
> I wanna be introduce - with much praise,fanfare & flourish -
> maybe a nice theme song - as I saunter on stage in some designer schmata!



I found your theme song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozRPYknlf8

Gogo Wally GAYtor!


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> I found your theme song!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozRPYknlf8
> 
> Gogo Wally GAYtor!



I was thinking this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiGDsDBM97g


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to reintroduce yself since I keep disappearing and reappearing. lol 

Robert, 25, Dallas-ite. Finally _not single_! And we're moving in together beginning of the year. Only downside, he hates Disney.  Except for, ironically since its my favorite too, The Little Mermaid. Now working for AAA in Garland, right by where the first Texan In 'n' Out Burger will be!  So, call me to book any hotels or rental cars! I'm not a travel agent (yet) but I can do those two, and TripTiks! But enough work talk, recently got back from my first solo only Disney trip and had a blast! TR link in the siggy. Soooo.....that's me!!

In conclusion, a random picture from my most recent trip:





Perusing the menu at Le Cellier.


----------



## Chuckers

Howdy! My name is Chuck and I just found out about these boards from my Disney Itinerary planner. I'm a 45 y.o. bear living in Atlanta and I have just booked my first solo trip to WDW for May.

I lived in California for 3 years and was 10 miles from DL. I REALLY miss my day trips there. Looking forward to 9 days of Disney fun in May!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Howdy new folks!

Jump on in to any convo.  We dont bite (although we may nibble!)


----------



## OrlandoMike

Last call......


----------



## theSweetness182

Hello there guys.
Technically a re-introduction. I haven't been active much at all on these forums apart from to share my videos and photographs from my trip to Disneyland Paris in Feburary/March 2010.

Im Danielle, a 20 year old photographer from North East England, who has the Disney bedroom of a 5 year old and would live at Disneyland if I had the chance.
I actually have my 'Mickeys Magical Party' hoodie on as I type this...

We're looking into going to Disneyland Paris again for Halloween this year to celebrate my 21st birthday. If anyone can point me in the direction of any related information it would be much appreciated.

Here are a couple of links if anyone is interested:

Youtube [Videos from Disneyland Paris 2010 incl. Hotel Room Tours] - http://www.youtube.com/user/theSweetness182

Flickr [Photo album of holiday snaps and photography DLP 2010] - http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesweetness182/sets/72157623653648344/

Blogspot - http://thesweetness182images.blogspot.com

Twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/thesweetness182​
Thanks alot guys, look forward to getting back into the community.


----------



## Singledad

Hello, new to posting, not to reading.

I am 27, (28 on june 6th,2011) and am FtM transgendered. My sexuality is still evolving along with my transistion, but I think it is safe to say, I am pansexual. Doesn't matter what is or isn't in the pants it is your personality I like.

Not really sure what else to write other than I will most likely be most active in this form and the disABILITIES! forum. I have trouble with anixity, and outside of our Trip to Disney, I tend not to leave my comfort zone much.

I <3 the internet and disney though.


----------

